# NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - nun tut sich was - langsam, aber sicher



## Schienenbruch (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

nachdem ich mein erstes Wakü-Projekt beendet habe, geht es gleich weiter.

In diesem Post zunächst mal nur das Inhaltsverzeichnis; der Rest ist schon in Arbeit!

*Inhaltsverzeichnis
*


Startpost: Planung, geplante Komponenten 
erste Komponentenvorstellung: Das Gehäuse (u.a.) 
Einkauf..... 
erste Gehäusearbeiten 
Variantenerprobung - erste Eliminationsrunde 
Nach langer Pause: Paketfest! 
Endlich geht's weiter - der Werkstattumbau. 
Netzteilkabel durch gemessen 
beQuiet!-Netzteil-Kabel - die Auflösung 
Erster Aufbau und Probelauf mit dem Asus Crosshair IV Formula - und ein kleines Anschlußproblem... 
Erste Test's des Crosshair IV Formula - 3D-Mark 06 mit CF-System. 
Mainboard-'Probesitzen' 
5770 auf Single-Slot umgebaut. 
Midplate eingebaut 
Sideplate in Arbeit 
Sideplate fertig - und eine Frage 
ATX-Kabel um 90°-abgewinkelt. 
AGB's - erster Versuch. 
Werkstattumbau abgeschlossen 
Filtereinbau 
Vandalismustaster - aber welche? 
Slot-In-Laufwerk eingebaut 
Laing-Dual-Deckel eingebaut - Variante 1 
Variante 2 
Einbau der Dual-Laing 
Sideplate und AGB's aneinander angepasst; neuer AGB-Halter 
das Aquadrive ist eingebaut 
der 'Hund' ist fertig... 
...und wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

umgebaut 
die zweite 5770 auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut 
Northbridge/Spannungswandler und Southbridge-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lackiert 
erste Lackierarbeiten - ein Fehlschlag! 
Verschlauchung geplant 
Massive Panne - aber welche? 
neuer Zwischenstand 
erste Verschlauchung 
Aquadrive verlegt; 
Midplate 2.0 - 3.0. in Arbeit! 
Zwischenstand mit Grafikkartenstütze 
Aquadrive umgebaut - AGB's ändern? 
erste Beleuchtungversuche 
und natürlich ein Fehlschlag - also nochmal! 
CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung 3.0 
CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung - die finale Variante ....oder doch nicht?
 
CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung- fertig 
Dual-Laing-Deckel beleuchtet 
CPU defekt, Regale umgebaut 
CPU-Kühler Beleuchtung 5.0 
Mainboardtest, die Zweite - und wieder: Mainboard hin! 
Sideplate 2.0 - mit Beleuchtung! 
ein neues Mainboard - und wieder eine Panne 
noch ein Crosshair IV Formula - und nun geht's! 
noch 'ne Panne - und die Lösung 
Es geht weiter: der Zusammenbau beginnt 
und wieder eine Panne - und 'ne Änderung 
Und die große Panne: CPU-Kühler undicht 
Zusammenbau - Rechner erstmal fertig - Umbau geplant 
Sideplate 3.0. 
Zwischenstand 
ein neuer Anlauf - Vorbereitungen 1: Der Mora 
Vorbereitungen 2: Das Mainboard 
Abbruch; alles neu? 
Neuanfang - nach einem Jahr Pause 
Probleme durch O&O Defrag - Windows neu aufgesetzt 
Und nun: drei Pakete sind da! 
Windows 8.1 - kein echter Fortschritt? 
Noch ein Pakerl - die nächste Neuinstallation
Die Asus-Raidr ist da - und wir dgleich mit Windows 8 getestet.
Zurück auf Windows 7 - und Martma's Arbeit ist da
Mora-Einbau in's LianLi 343
eine traurige Nachricht - und: Test meiner neuen Grafikkarte und deren Umbau auf Wasserkühlung
das neue Mainboard

und noch eine neue SSD - die letzte Änderung am Bestandsrechner (hoffe ich...) 

*Nach mehr als einem Jahr Pause hat sich das mit der Unterstützung auch geerdet - ich finanziere das Projekt alleine.


Aquatuning.de 
Phobya.de 


Unterstützung habe ich nur durch:



Meine Freunde und Bekannten, insbesondere die Chaoten von NobLorRos. 


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Die epischen Sagen des Schienenbruch gehen in die nächste Runde. Da lass ich mir ein Abo doch nicht nehmen...


----------



## Ben-Project (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Ein neues TB - das werde ich wohl mitverfolgen [X] Abo 


*Grüße Ben*


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Oktober 2010)

*Startpost: derzeitige Planung vorgestellt*

Hallo!

So, hier stelle ich nun erstmal die Planung 'in den Raum'

Eckpunkte sind:


Budgett: 800-1000€
Zeitraum: bis Mitte 2011
System: AM3
CPU: Phenom II X6, vsl. der T1090
Mainboard: gute Frage - entweder das Asus Crosshair IV Formula 
http://www.abload.de/img/ky7lgzrf8vo3yrrw_5006ge1.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (Quelle: PCGameshardware.de)
oder das MSI 890FX-GD70
http://www.abload.de/img/five_pictures2_2010060vfve.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (Quelle: PCGameshardware.de)
Beide nehmen sich nicht viel und daher wird die Wahl dann passend zum Farbkonzept erfolgen.
Gehäuse: Lian-Li V1010 (Bestand)
http://www.abload.de/img/v1010d2cena.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: lian-li.com)
Grafikkarten: zwei Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X im Crossfireverbund (Bestand)
http://www.abload.de/img/305_20091218_76644gb4.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  (Quelle: PCGameshardware.de)
mit EK-Wasserkühlern EK-FC5770 Black Acetal. (Bestand)
http://www.abload.de/img/ek-fc5770-acetal_frontzhyq.jpg
(Quelle: Coolingconfigurator.com)
Netzteil: an sich war das BeQuiet Dark Power P8 750W vorgesehen; das hat aber 'ne Macke.
Wenn ich's getauscht bekomme (mir fehlt an sich die Rechnung dafür), bleibt es dabei; ansonsten?
RAM: steht noch nicht fest, mindestens 4 (später 8) GB, und schneller als DDR3-1600
Festplatten: eine Ssd als Systemplatte, zwei Hdd's als Datenlager

sonstiges: DVD-Brenner, Hdd-Wechselrahmen, evtl. Soundkarte

Wasserkühlung:
Steuerung: Aquaero 4.00 mit Powerbooster (Bestand)
Pumpe: zwei Laing DDC-T Plus (Bestand)
CPU-Kühler: ?
Radiator: Mora 2 Pro (Bestand)
AGB: (Ist bestellt)
Ram-Kühler
Filter: Aquacomputer-Filter
 
Farbkonzept: drei stehen zur Auswahl:
schwarz - rot - silber (bsp. Anschlüsse) - weiß (Gehäuse innen)
schwarz - rot - silber (bsp. Anschlüsse) - BRG (Gehäuse innen)
schwarz - blau - silber (bsp. Anschlüsse) - weiß (Gehäuse innen)
 
Soweit erstmal die Planung - die durchaus variabel ist.

Soweit die Planung - die Vorstellung der Komponenten folgt....

(mal sehen, wer schneller ist....)

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## homer the pc noob (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Heyho...sieht gut aus


----------



## reisball (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hey,
hab gar nich mitbekommen, dass dein anders Projekt vorbei ist.
Hab ich also was nachzuholen. Wünsch dir viel Glück und hoffe, dass dieses Projelt ohne viele Probleme abläuft.
Bin übrigens für das Crosshair, das gefällt mir irgendwie besser.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Sehr schön mein Freund...

Die Lehrjahre sind vorbei, es beginnt die Gesellen Zeit...

Ich feue mich schon auf nächtelange Diskussionen .....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Und die Telekom erst - muss ja meine Flatrate ausnutzen!


----------



## Der Stuhl (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Werde das TB auch mal mitverfolgen 
Endlich mal eins dsa ich von anfang an verfolgen kann 
Freue mich am meisten auf die Hardware 

Würde allerdings auch das Asus nehmen
Aber das ist natürlich deine Entscheidung.
Und bei diesem Budget bekommt man schon ein gutes System.

[x] Abo 

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hi!

Danke Euch.

Mit dem Asus habt Ihr recht - ist ein Super-Mainboard.
Nur: mit dem Board (bzw. dem Extreme) und dem Farbkonzept bauen zur Zeit viele - und ich schwimme auch gerne mal gegen den Strom.

Ursprünglich - so vor einem halben Jahr - wollte ich mit dem EVGA X58 SLI-LE bauen.
Die Kosten haben mich davon abgehalten - und die Tatsache, dass Intel für den 1366 keinen 8-Kerner bringen will.
Deswegen sollte es ein AM3 werden - und nun macht AMD dasselbe: den 8-Kerner auf einem neuen Sockel (AM3+).
Daher dieser 'Zwischenmodd' - den ich deswegen auch in Zeit und Budget begrenzt habe.

Der nächste Modd wird 'ein wenig' teurer....und auf AM3+-Basis.

Egal - erstmal den hier hinkriegen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Sehr schön, das du nun durchstartest, 
ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Updates von dir, ich würde eher zum MSI Board tendieren, 
schwarz / blau ist ja auch mein Favorit, was die Farben angeht. 
Da du als Zeitraum bis Mitte 2011 anpeilst, könnte es sinnvoll sein, mit dem Board noch zu warten, 
evtl. sind bis dahin die ersten AM3+ Boards schon verfügbar.


----------



## axel25 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hm, wenn ich das richtig gelesen hatte, ist das Zeug aber nicht aufwärtskompatibel.

Ich bleibe aber auf jeden Fall am Ball.


----------



## Gnome (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Dat is kein 890FXA-GD70 in deinem ersten Post . Das issn andres . Das hier is das richtige: http://www.ascendtech.us/mmASC/Images/MSI890FXA-GD70_2.jpg

Wenn du das 890FXA-GD70 nimmst, bin ich dabei, rot gibts aktuell zu viel 

Nein Scherz . Auch so bin ich dabei - Abo [x], mein Lieber


----------



## L.B. (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Das MSI Board hat hier niemand, obwohl es eigentlich genau so gut ist wie das Asus crosshair IV.
Ob das Board von der Technik her problemlos läuft kann ich dir nicht sagen. Mit dem Vorgängermodell MSI 790FX-GD70 habe ich allerdings massive Stabilitätsprobleme.


----------



## Maverick306 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Deswegen würds ja wegen dem "Chaos Project" sehr gut passen... also ich machn Abo [x]


----------



## Black_PC (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Da ich dein vorheriges TB erst so spät gesehen habe und zu faul bin alles jetzt nachzu lesen, werde ich dieses auf jeden Fall verfolgen.

Ich wäre für das MSI, da es bisher eig (fast) keinen Mod mit dem Board gibt, außerdem finde ich blau besser als rot.

Ich bin gespannt.

Wie wäre es als CPU Kühler mit dem EK Supreme, der soll gut sein und sieht auch schick aus.


----------



## Gnome (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*



L.B. schrieb:


> Das MSI Board hat hier niemand, obwohl es eigentlich genau so gut ist wie das Asus crosshair IV.
> Ob das Board von der Technik her problemlos läuft kann ich dir nicht sagen. Mit dem Vorgängermodell MSI 790FX-GD70 habe ich allerdings massive Stabilitätsprobleme.



Hum? Ich nich 

Inwiefern denn?


----------



## Schrauberopi (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Bin natürlich dabei und freue mich drauf. 

Eigentlich bin ich schon Asusfan, das MSI sieht allerdings ziemlich lecker aus. 

Und wegen der Farbgestaltung des Innenraums, sollten wir nochmal unsere Flatrate ausnutzen. 


LG


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das du nun durchstartest,
> ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Updates von dir, ich würde eher zum MSI Board tendieren,
> schwarz / blau ist ja auch mein Favorit, was die Farben angeht.
> Da du als Zeitraum bis Mitte 2011 anpeilst, könnte es sinnvoll sein, mit dem Board noch zu warten,
> evtl. sind bis dahin die ersten AM3+ Boards schon verfügbar.


Wollte ich an sich - ich denke aber, bis sich die AM3+-Sache am Markt durchgesetzt hat, ist dieser Modd vorbei.
Aber: ich denke schon über den nächsten nach.....


axel25 schrieb:


> Hm, wenn ich das richtig gelesen hatte, ist das Zeug aber nicht aufwärtskompatibel.


Und genau das ist der Haken: soll wohl nicht abwärtskonpatibel sein; zumindest passt der Bulldozer/Zambezi nicht auf AM3 - schaaaade....


Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Und wegen der Farbgestaltung des Innenraums, sollten wir nochmal unsere Flatrate ausnutzen.



Werden wir, werden wir!

An der Farbgestaltung knobele ich noch - Rossi ist da etwa anderer Meinung als ich, hat aber gute Argumente und Vorschläge.
Auch, wenn ich vor dem außen Lackieren (lassen) noch ein wenig scheue - sein Vorschlag hat was...und nimmt auch etwas auf, dass ich schon vor längerer Zeit mal plante (damals mit einem TJ07).

Ich sehe mal, ob ich 'nen Moderator finde, der mir 'ne Umfrage einbauen kann.

Ein kleines Update kommt heute auch noch.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nemetona (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Wie man auch an meinen aktuellen Tagebuch sieht bin ich eher vom Schwarz/Roten Fabkonzept angetan ((hab auch dafür gevotet) kann nach dem Cosmos kein Blau mehr sehen ), aber die Schwarz/Blaue Gestaltung wie ich sie in dem Auftragsbau für Fetzi umgesetzt habe hatte auch etwas! 

Wenn ich mal doof fragen darf, wieso planst du ein Crossfire aus zwei HD 5770?
Ich würde diese verkaufen und z.B. eine HD 5870 oder HD 6870 einsetzen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hi!

Danke für's einfügen.

Das CF aus zwei 5770ern plane ich aus zwei Gründen:

die 5770er und die Wasserkühler dafür sind vorhanden
Ein Verkauf wäre immer mit zusätzlichen Kosten verbunden - auch, wenn die 5870er aktuell im Preis fallen.
Aktuell liegen die Preise bei rund 350€ (mit 2GB - hab ich ja jetzt auch) zzgl. Wasserkühler bin ich bei ~450€ - und die bekomme ich kaum für meine beiden.
der Rechner wird mir ab Mitte 2011 als Office-&Videoumwandlungs-PC dienen - und da sind die 5770er sparsamer

Für das dann (ab Mitte 2011 - geht schneller als gedacht) folgende Projekt ist aber High-End-Grafik geplant.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*



nemetona schrieb:


> Wie man auch an meinen aktuellen Tagebuch sieht bin ich eher vom Schwarz/Roten Fabkonzept angetan ((hab auch dafür gevotet) kann nach dem Cosmos kein Blau mehr sehen ), aber die Schwarz/Blaue Gestaltung wie ich sie in dem Auftragsbau für Fetzi umgesetzt habe hatte auch etwas!
> 
> Wenn ich mal doof fragen darf, wieso planst du ein Crossfire aus zwei HD 5770?
> Ich würde diese verkaufen und z.B. eine HD 5870 oder HD 6870 einsetzen.


 

Da hat er nichts davon...

2x 5770 sind fast immer schneller oder zumindest gleichschnell als eine 5870.....und die 6870 ist nur so schnell wie eine 5850, also langsamer als eine 5870....

*Und NEIN.....*

Es sind *KEINE *Microcruckler zu sehen !!! 

Ich habe das Gespann seit März im Einsatz !!!

Mfg


----------



## nemetona (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Wer hat denn was von Microruklern erwähnt?

Zumindest im Stadium des "Rechnerzusammenbaus" ist davon nichts zu sehen 

Mal im Ernst, Nvidia soll dies mittlerweile ganz gut im Griff haben, bei AMD/ATI wär der Effekt noch deutlich stärker spürbar. Mich interessiert der Punkt auch da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir zwei Cayman in meinen Rechner zu setzen.
Wie ist dein Eindruck vom aktuellen Crossfire?

Edit: [x] Abo


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hi!

Also ich habe noch nicht drauf gespielt.
Bei Furmark sind einige Mikroruckler zu sehen; die hat's aber auch mit einer Grafikkarte.
Zumal Furmark ja doch bis an Äußerste geht.
Ich bin recht zufrieden - wobei man bedenken muss, dass ich nur 2*8 PCI-E-Lanes bekomme, Du aber auf Deinem Board 2-16.
Das bringt noch mal ~10% Vorteil.

Wenn ich aus'm Krankenhaus komme, setze ich das System noch mal neu auf und spiele dann etwas Probe...vorher fehlt mir die Zeit dafür.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nemetona (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Du liegst im Krankenhaus? Da wünsch ich erst mal gute Besserung!

Wenn du mal zum "Probe-spielen" gekommen bist kannst du mich dies ja mal wissen lassen!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*



nemetona schrieb:


> Wer hat denn was von Microruklern erwähnt?
> 
> Zumindest im Stadium des "Rechnerzusammenbaus" ist davon nichts zu sehen
> 
> ...


 
Meine Erfahrung ist, das in Spielen nichts davon zu bemerken ist.

Ich spiele auf 1920x1080....

Metro2033, Crysis, FarCry2, Fallout3 + NV, Resident Evil 5, Left 4 Dead 1+2, die Stalker Reihe etc.

Einzigst Need for Speed Undercover, da musste ich 1 Karte Ausschalten... Da war es Deutlich zu sehen...die FPS waren über 100 !!!.....

Bei FPS bis 70 sehe ich keine Microruckler....erst wenn die FPS über 70 gehen....nur dann reicht auch eine Karte....

Die Stromspar- und Aufweckfunktion funktioniert auch einwandfrei....Unter Desktop ist die 2. Karte aus und die Erste taktet auf 300Mhz runter...

Ich kann es also nur empfehlen.....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*



nemetona schrieb:


> Du liegst im Krankenhaus? Da wünsch ich erst mal gute Besserung!


Noch nicht: Freitag erfolgt eine Durchflussverbesserung bei meinem Gewürzprüfer.



nemetona schrieb:


> Wenn du mal zum "Probe-spielen" gekommen bist kannst du mich dies ja mal wissen lassen!


Klar mache ich die Ergebnisse hier rein!


----------



## Black_PC (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Also dann als erstes auch von mir schon mal viel Glück, wenn du ins Krankenhaus musst und dann muss ich sagen, ist diese Diskussion/Unterhaltung über/wegen Crossfire durch aus interessant.


----------



## Schelmiii (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Bei FPS bis 70 sehe ich keine Microruckler....erst wenn die FPS über 70 gehen....nur dann reicht auch eine Karte....


 
War des net so, dass die Microruckler erst unter 30 fps bemerkbar sind? Das was du da berichtest ist mir neu.


Ps.: Ich werf mal 2 x 6850 in den Raum. Für 300€ endgeile Leistung. Schneller als jede SingeGPU. Also 480 und co. Das einzige was mich davon abhält ist, dass es noch keine Wasserkühler für die Karten gibt. Oder weis jemand von euch was darüber?


----------



## Ben-Project (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Noch nicht: Freitag erfolgt eine Durchflussverbesserung bei meinem Gewürzprüfer.



Na super!  Aber das wird bestimmt!

Ansonsten habe ich auch für das schwarz/rote Farbschema gevotet. Ich finde Blau ist irgendwie so ein ''Standart''. 
Überall findet man es - am Monitor - am Laufwerk. Aber letztendlich musst du selbst wissen was dir gefällt 


Grüße Ben


----------



## Black_PC (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*



Ben-Project schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich auch für das schwarz/rote Farbschema gevotet. Ich finde Blau ist irgendwie so ein ''Standart''.
> Überall findet man es - am Monitor - am Laufwerk. Aber letztendlich musst du selbst wissen was dir gefällt



Ich finde eher rot ist Standard, denn mein Monitor hat rote Akzente, im Moment gibt es finde ich mehr Mods mit rot/schwarzem Farbsystem als mit schwarz/blau.

Aber am Ende muss Schienenbruch eh selber entscheiden, denn die Umfrage ist wahrscheinlich auch bloß eine Entscheidungshilfe.

Da er es am Ende angucken muss und nicht wir


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

So, und hier das nächste Update: die ersten Teile vorgestellt.

Das Gehäuse ist ja dieses hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Lian-Li.com)

Meines sieht von vorne so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, hat der Vorbesitzer die Lochblenden gegen geschlossene ausgetauscht; die Lochblenden sind aber auch mit bei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die werden aber nicht in dem Rechner landen, sondern sie kommen in den weiter oben vorgestellten - luftgekühlten - Rechner.

Von den geschlossenen Blenden habe ich auch noch einige in Reserve....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Gehäuse - vorne hatten wir; aber auch dieses Gehäuse hat 'ne Rückseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



halb von vorne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz - von der Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das Innenleben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer liegt denn da in der Morgensonne?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und daneben?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte ja gerne noch ein paar Bilder gemacht - aber NobLorRos-typisch haben mich hier die Akkus der Kamera verlassen und die Reserveakkus wollten auch nicht....

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich noch 'n Update vor meiner OP schaffe - wenn nicht, dann bis später!
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Ich schicke Dir mal meine Adresse per PN....

Kannst Du das Gehäuse morgen noch an mich schicken ???

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Und denn?


----------



## h_tobi (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Schönes Case, mit den geschlossenen Frontblenden gefällt es mir auch wesentlich besser. 

PS: Achte auf die max. Bildbreite.


----------



## Grillmaster (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Moin moin : - )

Eins meiner Absoluten Lieblingsgehäuse (ich kann es gar nicht oft genug sagen.^^)


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Ja - meines auch.
Eine einzige Kleinigkeit gefällt mir da dran nicht so gut: der Absatz im Zwischenboden.
Den werde ich evtl. auch komplett austauschen.

Der Nachfolger - das V1020 - gefällt mir mit den Löchern nicht wirklich.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Kann sein dass ich es überlesen hab, aber für was steht eigentlich in der Umfrage "BRG"? Blau Rot Grün? Black Red Gray?


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

*B*ritish-*R*acing-*G*reen - ist ein relativ dunkles *grün*.


----------



## Timmynator (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Ach sooooo, Mini-grün  Oder soll ich's lieber vom Jaguar nehmen?

Dann würde ich außen BRG; innen weiß - blau - silber vorschlagen, aber das weiß nur für Akzente nutzen, damit blau und silber dezent in Szene gesetzt werden können.


----------



## Marauder (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> *B*ritish-*R*acing-*G*reen - ist ein relativ dunkles *grün*.



Es ist aber auch ein sehr sehr schönes und nobles Grün. Hätte ich zuviel Geld, würde ich mein KFZ in dieser Farbe lackieren lassen... immer und immer wieder.


----------



## Ben-Project (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

So ein BMW metallic Grün wäre sicherlich auch richtig fett! 


*Grüße Ben*


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*



			
				Timminator schrieb:
			
		

> Ach sooooo, Mini-grün  Oder soll ich's lieber vom Jaguar nehmen?


Bei Jaguar wäre es indian racing green. 

Ich finde das MSI-Board optisch einfach top.  Dazu passend dann natürlich viel schwarz und etwas blau z.B. beim Sleeve.

LG


----------



## Marauder (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*



Ben-Project schrieb:


> So ein BMW metallic Grün wäre sicherlich auch richtig fett!
> 
> 
> *Grüße Ben*



Schimpft sich "Boston Green Metallic" und ja, sieht auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## nobbi77 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Muahahaha...Flaschengrün und vorher 20 Farbmuster testen....


----------



## Gnome (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Na wie siehts aus Jochen? Wadd neues mal?


----------



## nobbi77 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Jochen ist doch noch im Krankenhaus...

Nasenvergrösserung...


----------



## Gnome (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Was wie Wo? Ehrlich? 

Wieso krieg ich das nich mit o0


----------



## h_tobi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im .......


----------



## Gnome (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

5 Seiten durchlesen? Ich bin doch nicht verrückt


----------



## Ben-Project (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Dann stehen wir dem Jochen alle bei und hoffen das er bald unversehrt nach Hause kommt 


*Grüße Ben*


----------



## Telmur (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Er hat bestimmt eine Krankenhaus Alergie, oder sowas... 
Ich will des er rausommt ! xP

Ich will 5770er sterben sehen ... !


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Jochen ist wieder zu Hause und es geht Ihm gut...

Er ist noch ein bisschen Kaputt....

Mfg


----------



## Telmur (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Ein Glück (:

Das es ihm jetzt nicht direkt besser geht wie vorher ist irgendwie klar ... 

Gute Besserung trotzdem (:


----------



## h_tobi (2. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Das ist sehr schön zu hören, dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das es ihm schnell wieder besser geht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

hi!

Danke Euch - es wird.
Donnerstag muss ich nochmal hin (Plättchen raus) , aber kommende Woche sollte es dann kräftig aufwärts gehen.
Im Moment nervt's mehr all alles andere....

Hab' aber einiges überdacht und eine Entscheidung steht so gut wie und die andere ist auch am reifen.

Vsl. werde ich das Projekt zeitlich ein wenig nach hinten schieben - nächste Anschaffung wird 'ne anständige Digitalkamera, damit meine Bilder mal besser werden.

An Hand dessen, was ich so haben will, bleiben nur zwei über: eine für 350€ und die Sony Alpha für 750€.
Da mir die Sony für die Zukunft bessere Möglichkeiten bietet, wird's wohl die - es sei denn, jemand kennt 'ne Alternative.

Wichtig ist mir der elektronische Sucher mit LiveView, Fernauslöser, >12MPixel, Bildstabilisator (mgl. im Gehäuse) und Wechselobjektive.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Ben-Project (2. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hey gut das es Berg auf geht mit dir 
Wegen der Cam - hast du schonmal über eine Lumix nachgedacht? Die kosten ca. 350 Euro und bringt bei richtigem Einsatz spitzen Bilder!


*Grüße Ben*


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Lumix?
Sagt mir auf Anhieb nix - ich seh' nachher mal nach.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Black_PC (2. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Das ist auch ne gute Idee, aber gut zu hören, dass dir schon mal wieder halbwegs gut geht.

Bei der Kamera hab ich keine Alternative, aber die vorgeschlagene Lumix, ist soweit ich weiss eine Kompaktkamera, also kein Wechselobjektiv und so.


----------



## Ben-Project (2. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Es gibt verschiedene Versionen der Lumix - ich habe diese hier: Lumix Digitalkameras - Traveller Zoom TZ - DMC-TZ7 - Übersicht - Deutschland & Österreich

Die Bilder- sowie Videoaufnahmen sind einfach nur TOP!


*Grüße Ben*


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Schön, dass Du alles gut überstanden hast. 

Für € 750,- würdest Du auch eine gute, gebrauchte D90 mit Objektiv bekommen. Schau doch mal ins DSLR-Forum, dort werden häufig welche angeboten. Bildstabilisator gibts da aber nur im Objektiv. Eine schöne Kamera, die ich nur empfehlen kann.

LG


----------



## alex1028 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hey,
Schau dir mal die aktuellen Saturn und Mediamarkt prospekte an da gibts super setzt von Canon für 799 mit 2 objektieven
Alternativ währe Die Sony Alpha reihe auch sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hi!

Danke - aber: ich brauche eine mit elektronischem Sucher, auf dem ich bei Änderungen an der Einstellung (bsp. Belichtungszeit) auch gleich sehe, wie etwa das Bild wird.

Und das gibt's nur sehr selten....

Mal sehen....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Hobbykaputtschrauber (2. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Moinsen erstmal, zu der Kamera von Schrauberopi: Die D90 hat einen Blendenknopf neben dem Objektiv, da siehste direkt die Abblendung und wie sich das auf dem fertigen Bild auswirkt. Sonst schönes Projekt  und hoffe, das die Noblorros dich verschont... mit den bösen Fails.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

richtig - aber nur auf dem Monitor.
Ich bin einfach total an diese Funktion im Sucher gewöhnt - und als Brillenträger geht's manchmal (bei Nacht, wenn sonst andere Lichtquellen zu sehr blenden) kaum anders.

@Kaputtschrauber: bei den Fails solltest _Du_ mal ein wenig drüber nachdenken - bei dem Namen.....

Ich sammele schon wieder - für den Tag, wo ich (mit der neuen Kamera) auf Arbeit komme.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nemetona (3. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Zuerst einmal freut es mich zu lesen das du den Eingriff gut überstanden hast und Bersserung in Sicht ist.

my2cent-to-Kameraplan,
es muss nicht unbedingt eine DSLR sein 

Ich hatte eine Nikon D80 mit stabilisierten 18-250mm Objektiv. Die Kombi hat auch gut funktioniert nur nach zwei Urlaubsreisen wurde mir es zu unhandlich immer das Große Gerät im Rucksack herum zu schleppen.
Anschließend hab ich mir ein Kompaktkamera (Nikon Coolpix S8000) zugelegt und die Bilder sind nicht deutlich schlechter. Das ähnlich aufgebaute Optionsmenü bietet einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert, man vermisst auch keine wichtigen Funktionen, optischer Stabi ist vorhanden, 10x optischer Zoom, Videofunktion in 720p und das alles für unter 300€. 
Wichtiger sehe ich die Investition in gutes Zubehör wie Stativ, Beleuchtung, gegebenfalls ein Fotozelt du weist schon was ich mein 

Einen Nachteil hat die kompakte Bauart-bedingt allerdings, oberhalb von 800er ISO-Werten ist das Rauschen nicht zu beherrschen, dies lässt sich mit manueller ISO-Wert-Wahl aber ganz gut umschiffen ^^

Edit: Wenn es eine DSLR sein muss, dann sollte es meiner Meinung nach ein Model von Nikon oder Cannon sein, ich kann es nicht näher Begründen aber die Modelle von Sony, Samsung und Co hinterlassen bei mir einen etwas faden Beigeschmack


----------



## Gnome (3. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Jochen  - schön, dass die Operation gut verlief . Wünsch dir gute Besserung!

Freu mich auf deine nächsten Updates .


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. November 2010)

*Einkaufs-Update*

Hi!



Gnome schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht verrückt


Was machst Du dann bei NobLorRos?

@Nemetona: ich habe ja derzeit 'ne Bridge - mir sind die zu klein und ich brauche schon (aus Gewohnheit) einen EVF-Sucher.
Ich hatte an sich ~500€ geplant, aber nach einem Besuch in einem großen Fotogeschäft, bin ich auf die Sony A33 gekommen - sie entspricht (bis auf die Größe - auch sie ist ein wenig zu klein) fast vollständig meinen Ansprüchen.
Vor allem möchte ich ein Wechselobjektiv haben, da ich das Hobby Fotografieren ein wenig ausweiten möchte.
Und 'ne Kompakte ist mir gar nix - die fällt durch die Finger oder ich erwische alle Knöpfe gleichzeitig.....
Wie dem auch sein: ich bin schon wieder dran: heute gibt's mindestens ein (Einkaufs-) Update - das zweite Update (erste Gehäusearbeiten) wohl erst morgen.

Hier sind schon wieder zwei Fentser vom Firefox offen: eines mit dem Album, eines mit dem 'Schreibefenster'....

In den letzten Tagen ist einiges hier angekommen:


eine 'neue' Maus - Logitech Mx1000 Laser
Ist die gleiche Maus, wie ich sie schon habe; da die in die Jahre kommt, habe ich mir in der Bucht Ersatz besorgt.
Ich habe bisher einfach keine andere kabellose Maus gefunden, die mir gut in der Hand liegt....
Vom Druckhändler zwei Ersatztonerkartuschen und 'n Rudel Sata- und USB-Kabel
Vom PCGH-Media-Service ein 500W-Netzteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich - das Ding sollte schon vor drei Monaten kommen.
Nur: jetzt habe ich ein Netzteil in der Leistungsklasse zu viel.
Werde da Strider wohl in den MP stellen
Ein Paket von AT - das war wegen meiner OP erst die Woche abgegangen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, denn wollen wir mal sehen: was haben wir da?


Schlauch: 5m 16/10er Primochill - der hat sich bei mir am besten bewährt. Dazu 1m 8/10er PVC-Schlauch für die RAM-Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch mal 'n Rudel Sata-Kabel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich noch nicht genau weiß, wie ich die Laufwerke einbaue - die Varianten stelle ich die Woche vor - lege ich mir halt mal ein paar Kabel auf Lager.
Anschlüsse, Adapter und so Zeugs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2* Y-Stücke - je nach Variante beim AGB kann es sein, dass ich die brauche.
5* Anti-Twist-Adpater G1/4 - die Dinger will ich mal probieren; kann sein, dass sie mir weiter helfen.
5* G1/4-Verlängerungen 2cm lang - auch 'auf Reserve'
5* drehbare Winkeladapter 90° - auch 'auf Reserve'
Außerdem will ich mal sehen, wie die sich optisch machen.
10* Tüllen 10mm High-Flow - auch 'auf Reserve'
Diese Tüllen sind die, mit denen ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe
 
Ein EK-150er AGB in schwarz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausgepackt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nackich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein großer 250er Phobya-AGB black Nickel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausgepackt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel bei - die Halter gefallen mir wesentlich besser, als die vom EK; letztere sind mir immer ein wenig 'labberig' erschienen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein wenig 'Kleinkram':



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4* Distanzringe aus Messing - auf Reserve
eine Befüllungshilfe
ein Gewindebohrer für G1/4
ein ATX-Überbrückungsstecker - den wollte ich schon fünfmal bestellen, hat auch diesmal nur knapp (=nachträglich) geklappt
ein Durchflusssensor - ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob der Eumel auch am Aquaero geht, oder ob ich da 'nen falschen erwischt habe.

Ram-Kühler und 8mm-Tüllen dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die sollten ja eigentlich in den Rechner, den ich letztens auf Luft umgebaut habe, aber NobLorRos-typisch wurde dat nix.
das erste, was montiert wird: der Watercool-Laing-Dual-DDC-Deckel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das ist erstmal das Material - nächster Schritt: Mittagessen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Schöne Sachen hast Du da bekommen. Der Pumpendeckel könnte sich auch beleuchtet ganz gut machen. 

Aber 8/10 Schlauch, wird der Durchfluss da nicht zu stark gebremst? Oder willst Du die Ram-Freezer parallel einbinden?

Zumindest in der Beschreibung zum Durchflussensor steht, dass er passt. Da steht aber noch ganz viel zu Steckern und Kabeln. Solltest Du Dir vielleicht vor Einbau mal durchlesen. 

LG


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Guten Abend!

Der 8/10er ist für den Ram - da es die Kühler nur mit 8er Tüllen hat.
Binde ich vsl. auch parallel ein - einfach zwei T-Stücke und gut ist. 

Der DFM passen: ja - aber der Stecker passt nicht am AE: anderes Format.
Da muss ich mal nachlesen, wie die Belegung ist.
Wird aber noch 'ne Weile dauern - erstmal das Gehäuse 'verarzten'.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Black_PC (7. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hast schöne Sachen bekommen, aber ich freu mich vorallem auf das erste Update über Modifikationen am Case


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. November 2010)

*Erste Gehäusearbeiten - Teil 1 - und ein Fail'chen*

Hi!

So, nun geht's los!

Was steht denn da auf'm Schreibtisch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Gehäuse - gleich mal auf machen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ding ist ein wenig größer als mein PC-9B: 56cm (statt 49cm) tief, 50cm (44cm) hoch; die Breite ist bei beiden etwa gleich: 21cm.

Das wird mir mehr Platz geben, so dass ich die Möglichkeit habe, mehr intern einzubauen - vor allem das Untere Abteil wird einiges aufnehmen können: Netzteil und Aquadrive kommen da rein - ich zeig's nachher mal.
Also: ausbauen!

Der Mainboardtray:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings ist der _so_ für mich recht sinnlos: die Slotblenden sind _am Gehäuse_ fest - es ist also notwendig, vor dem Ausbau des Mainboards mit Tray eventuell eingebaute Karten auszubauen.
Nachteil: ein kompletter Einbau des Mainboards mit den Karten - wegen der verschlauchten Wasserkühlung geht _so_ nicht!

Ich habe noch mehr ausgebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haben wir denn da so alles?


2 Blenden für Schlauchdurchführungen im Deckel
7 SLotblenden
die Haltestrebe für (Grafik-) Karten
der Mainboardlüfter
den Hecklüfter mit Gitter und Lüftersteuerung
die beiden 3,5"-Festplattenkäfige - einen schraube ich die Tage in das alte Gehäuse (PC-9B) rein.
der Frontlüfter mit Staubfilter
die beiden Rollensätze
die vier 5,25"-Blenden
ein Zwischenboden aus dem 5,25"-Schacht
die Anschlußkabel von Power- und Reset-Taster
das I/O-Panel aus dem Deckel

Nun ist das Gehäuse leer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings habe ich nun etwas fest gestellt, dass das Gesamtkonzept beeinflussen wird: die Außenteile - vor allem Deckel und Front - sind nicht angeschraubt, sondern alle vier Außenteile - Deckel, Boden, Front udn Rückseite - sind mit dem Rahmen vernietet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geb's offen zu: ich habe keine Meinung, das ganze Gehäuse auseinander zu nieten und mir fehlen auch die Möglichkeiten, es hinterher wieder anständig - vor allem gerade - wieder zusammen zu nieten.

Folge: eine unterschiedliche Pulverung innen und außen könnte nicht möglich sein - ich muss mich da noch mal schlau machen.
Oder kennt sich da wer von Euch aus?

Ich habe mich entschlossen, das Gehäuse entweder komplett in British-Racing-Green pulvern zu lassen oder außen in BRG und innen schwarz.
Jetzt geht's weiter: ein paar Varianten aufbauen....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Schöne und vor allem viele Teile hast du da bekommen, da hast du ja einiges zu tun. 
Das mit dem Nieten solltest du eigentlich hin bekommen, du musst nur beim Ausbohren
aufpassen, das die Löcher heile bleiben. dann ist später beim Nieten wenig Spiel in den 
Teilen und es sollte auch wieder perfekt zusammen passen.
Du kannst das Case natürlich auch kpl. zum Pulvern bringen, ich habe mein HAF damals
auch nicht kpl. zerlegt. Wie es dann mit 2 Farben aussieht, muss dir die Pulverfirma dann
beantworten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. November 2010)

*Varianten gestestet*

Hi!

So, ich habe mal fleissig gemacht und getan - einige Varianten ausprobiert, andere ausgeschlossen, Material ausgewählt und solche Sachen.

Als Dummys habe ich mal das defekte Biostar-Mainboard und das BeQuiet-P8 genommen.

Also, zunächst mal die Varianten und das Material, die ich _*ausgeschlossen*_ habe:


AGB und Pumpe extern am Mora
Ich habe im Gehäuse genug Platz - den will ich nutzen.
Außerdem steht der Rechner ab Mitte 2011 mit der Seite zu mir - da sind AGB und Pumpe seitlich (noch dazu auf der 'falschen' Seite) nicht zu sehen.
Ich habe mich auch entschlossen, den 5,25"-Schacht _nicht _auszubauen
ich werde im 5,25"-Schacht keinen AGB einbauen.
Ich hatte zwischendurch überlegt, dort einen oder zwei Aquatubes einzubauen - Platz ist ja da, weil ich da nix weiter einbaue.
Pumpe unterhalb vom Zwischenboden, bsp. vor dem Aquadrive



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pumpe hochkant seitlich im 5,25"-Schacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pumpe quer in der Front im 5,25"-Schacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der 150mm-AGB - in dem Falle von EK - ist mir (optisch) zu klein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pumpe auf dem Mainboardtray (hochkant), AGB im 5,25"-Schacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind zunächst mal die Sachen, die ich mir nach genauer Betrachtung eliminiert habe.

Soweit diese - die Varianten, die in die engere Wahl gekommen sind, stelle ich im nächsten Post vor.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Black_PC (7. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Also zunächst einmal, hast du da echt viel zeug bekommen und danach muss ich sagen, dass ein paar, der von dir ausgeschlossenen Varianten mir ganz gut gefallen haben, (Okay, sind nur 2 )


----------



## Cesar (7. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Bin mal gespannt was Du daraus machst.Habe volles vertrauen zu Dir
(X) Abo


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!

ist halt Geschmackssache - wobei ich einiges auch aus Gründen des Arbeits- (und damit: Zeit-) Aufwandes und des Budgets verworfen habe.
Beispielsweise:

einen zweiten Zwischenboden auf Höhe des waagerechten Blechs unterm 5,25"-Schachtes einzubauen
Grund: da kollidiere ich am Mainboard mit dem Bereich, in dem später die untere Grafikkarte sitzen wird (Slot 6&7)
den vorhandenen Zwischenboden zu ersetzen
einen eigenen AGB für den 5,25"-Schacht oder anstelle dessen zu bauen

Ich habe mir aber auch einiges einfallen lassen - werde aber (noch) nicht alles verraten.

Also, denn mal die, die in die engere Wahl gekommen sind:

die Pumpe auf dem Zwischenboden quer stehend



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gleiche Anordnung, Pumpen um 90° gedreht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pumpen hochkant quer an der Vorderkante vom Zwischenboden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pumpe wieder quer auf dem Zwischenboden, jedoch erhöht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Varianten zwei bis vier werden die Basis für die endgültige Anordnung ergeben.

die Eckdaten:

zwei AGB's
Pumpen quer - aber 'freischwebend'
der 5,25"-Schacht wird verkleidet - vsl. mit Plexi
eine weitere Verkleidung wird eingebaut - aber wo?
ob ein S-Light - auf oder an Stelle des Zwischenbodens - kommt, ist noch unsicher

Aus optischen Gründen werde ich aber den Watercool-Dual-Acryl-Deckel gegen seinen Vorgänger auswechseln.
Der neue Deckel hat auf der Oberseite (die ich nach vorne drehe) einen Anschluss, den ich nicht brauche - der mir aber die Optik stört.

Der alte Deckel hat diesen Anschluss nicht und wird daher meine Wahl sein.

Wie ich das nun anordne?

Lasst Euch überraschen!
grüße

Jochen


----------



## Der Stuhl (7. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Schöne Sachen die das bestellt hast. Besonders der Deckel für die Laings gefällt mir 
Und beleuchtet wäre doch bestimmt geil 

Mal sehen was du damit so machst 

MfG Der Stuhl


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Ich war mal so frei aufzuzeichnen, wie ich es machen würde. Mit halben zusätzlichen Boden bis ans Board ran:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anstelle des Aquaero könntest Du auch den Filter dort einbauen. Der Pumpendeckel muss mit der Unterkante der 45° (?) Schräge genau mit der Plexiabdeckung abschließen. So, dass nur noch der obere Deckelrand aus dem Plexi schaut. Das ganze dann noch nett beleuchtet könnte richtig geil aussehen.

LG

Edit: Über der Pumpe natürlich die beiden AGBs.


----------



## h_tobi (8. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Ich würde bei den Varianten darauf achten, das der AGB möglichst über der Pumpe steht, dann ist 
das Befüllen wesentlich besser zu handhaben. 

Die Idee von Schrauberopi gefällt mir auch richtig gut.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. November 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Ja - so ähnlich denke ich auch.
Nur die Pumpe hockant - also die Oberseite vom Deckel zum Fenster gewandt - und dann so, dass der Einlass in die Pumpe auf einer Höhe mit dem Auslass des AGB liegt.

Mit dem Auseinandernieten muss ich noch mal sehen - es kann sein, dass ich den Zwischenboden austausche (der Ausschnitt gefällt mir nicht wirklich) und dann sind sowieso größere Arbeiten fällig,
Und wenn ich dann sowieso dran bin.....

Heute habe ich noch Arzt vor; aber danach mache ich mal ein Muster.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. März 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!

Wie Ihr gemerkt habt, ist hier einige Zeit nix passiert.

Wie es so bei NobLorRos üblich ist, hat es uns alle auf einmal erwischt.

Nobbi hat(te) Arbeitsüberlastung, Rossi ist in der Reha und ich bin auch schwer angeschlagen; dazu traten bei mir finanzielle Probleme.

Ich hoffe aber, dass ich in den nächsten Wochen ein wenig weiter machen kann und wenigstens die Variantenerprobung - die Bilder sind schon seit November bei Abload drauf - online stellen kann.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (9. März 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi mein geehrter Jochen

Hab gar nicht mitbekommen, dass du ein neues Buch der Tage gestartert hast. 
Das Gehäuse und die geplante Hardware machen doch schon laune auf mehr. 

Ich wünsch dir gutes Gelingen, gute Besserung und das du im Lotto gewinnst!


----------



## h_tobi (9. März 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi Jochen, schön wieder von dir zu hören, dann erst mal gute Besserung und alles Gute, ich freue mich auf dein nächstes Update.


----------



## axel25 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## Timmynator (10. März 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Olee, der Schienenbruch ist wieder am Start! Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zur Genesung. Freue mich schon wieder auf die ausführliche technische Obduktion und Dokumentation auftretender Sachverhalte


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!

Immerhin geht's den Rossi wieder besser - dafür tut sich bei mir momentan nicht viel.
Ich hab' nach wie vor erhebliche Probleme: im Moment steht bei mir momentan mein Beruf als Ganzes auf der Kippe......

Ich hoffe aber, dass ich in den nächsten Wochen noch einiges besorgen kann und es dann weiter geht.
Hier liegen schon drei Pakete mit Material - unausgepackt......

An Teilen fehlt nicht mehr so ganz viel, nur noch:

CPU (vsl. 1090 oder 1100T)
4-2GB DDR 3-RAM - mal sehen, welcher es wird
CPU-Kühler - bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher: die breiten 'Ausleger' vom HK 3 für den Sockel AM 3 gefallen mir nicht wirklich
Andererseits habe ich ein Plexi-Oberteil für den HK 3 hier liegen.....
Schwierige Entscheidung - ich tendiere aber eher zu einem schlankeren Kühler wie diesem oder dem.
Mainboardkühler - auch da bin ich noch nicht sicher, welche ich nehme.
Könnte der oder dieser (da müsste aber noch Lack drauf) werden.
Die ursprünglich vorgesehene Lösung - Klutten & Lehni - wird's aus Zeit- und Finanzgründen leider erst beim nächsten Projekt.
Netzteil - das 750W-BQ ist definitiv hin, tauschen tun die's mir nicht
DVD-Brenner - da bin ich noch unschlüssig, ob's ein Slot-In wird oder ein normaler mit Stalth-Mod
Was ich mir noch besorgen muss - ist aber auch kein so großen Problem - ist eine kleine Abkantbank; Nobbi hat mir da 'nen guten Link geschickt; das Teil wird Ende der Woche bestellt.

Ich hab' euch nicht vergessen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (10. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich hab' euch nicht vergessen.



Wir dich auch nicht  Drück die Daumen, dass sich beruflich bei dir wieder alles in geregelte Bahnen (kein Wortspiel beabsichtigt) einlenkt! Hat's mit den Tarifstreiten der letzten Wochen zu tun?


----------



## Ceph (10. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Braucht man für den geplanten Kreislauf wirklich zwei Pumpen oder ist das nur der Optik wegen?


----------



## Gnome (10. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Optik - 95% im Casemodding Bereich is eigentlich an die Optik gewidmet . Dual Laings bringens kaum eigentlich. Aber der Optik-Faktor spielt dabei ne große Rolle . Sieht geil aus, daher kaufen, kaufen, kaufen!!! 

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück, dass mit dem Job alles gut läuft, Jochen! Wäre schade drum, wenn du dir ne neue Arbeit suchen müsstest!

Schön, dass hier auch demnächst es weiter geht . Freu mich


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi Jochen, auch von meiner Seite alles Gute und lass dich ned unterkriegen, ich hoffe, dass sich die Geschichte bei dir schnell wieder einrenkt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!

Die Tarifstreitigkeiten haben gar nix damit zu tun.
Für mich wäre der Tarif der DB AG - den ich bis 2004 ja hatte - ein Rückschritt: ich habe derzeit rund 'nen Euro mehr als ich danach kriegen würde.
Mein Vorteil: unser Unternehmen ist eine Stadtwerkstochter und hängt somit nicht am Bahn-Tarif dran, sondern bei den Versorgungsbetrieben (Gas, Wasser, Strom, Müllabfuhr usw.).

Die 2. Pumpe ist reine Optik - der passende Deckel müsste in einem Pakerl vom Wassermann drin sein.

Mal sehen, wenn ich mein Chaos hier in der Bude in den griff bekomme, mache ich den Monat noch 'n paar Auspackbilder.

Momentan hab'' ich gerade 'nen Rochus auf's Finanzamt: wegen Fusion zum 1.4. - nein, kein Aprilscherz - bekomme ich mein Geld vom Bescheid vom 22.3. wohl erst in 6 Wochen
Denn: der Sachbearbeiter, der auf der alten Steuernummer die Erstattung - sind ja nur 1375€ - gemacht hat, existiert nicht mehr; für die alte Steuernummer ist keiner (mehr) zuständig.
Auf der neuen - jetzt gültigen - Steuernummer ist aber keine Erstattung vorhanden......

Ich könnte
na, mein Anwalt freut sich schon - er will ja auch leben!


----------



## Gnome (11. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Au Backe, du...aktuell läufts auch net so ganz bei dir. Mensch...ich möcht nich in deiner Haut stecken im Moment. Wünsch dir alles Gute, dass alles top endet und es demnächst hier fein weiter geht


----------



## axel25 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Wünsch dir auch alles Gute .


----------



## Shadow80 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Alles gute, damit es hier bald weiter geht. Gutes gelingen und nicht unter kriegen lassen


----------



## reisball (12. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Von mir auch alles Gute, hoffe deine Situation verändert sich bald zum Besseren.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

HI!

So, die erste Besserung hat's gegeben: die Reparatur am Fahrrad kommt mit ~200€ wesentlich preiswerter als erwartet - Rohloff hat die Getriebenabe auf Service in Ordnung gebracht, Freitag wird sie wieder eingebaut.

Das nimmt schon mal 'n Ende an Druck weg.

F-Amt bekommt heute von mir einen 'netten' Brief......

Es geht also langsam aufwärts - aber nix beschreien!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!

So, ich bin auch mal wieder da.

Immerhin: Das Finanzamt hat gezahlt - ob die Drohung mit dem Anwalt oder die mit 'Bild hilft' bzw. 'Akte 2011' zum Erfolg geführt hat, weiß ich nicht.

Allerdings standen/stehen noch einige andere Anschaffungen an - die auch nicht ganz kostenlos sind.

Aber: ich habe eben bei Mindfactory 420€ 'gelassen' und kriege dafür:

'ne CPU
'n Netzteil
ein wenig Ram
das Slot-In-Lw

Damit sind die meisten Teile da, was fehlt, ist die Ssd.
Die ist aber nicht ganz so wichtig ('s Geld ist alle) - ich kann zum Testen erstmal 'ne normale Hdd nehmen.
Bei der Ssd denke ich an ~120-160Gb, aber einigermaßen fix soll sie sein: mehr als 300MB/Sec. lesend sollten es schon werden.
Mal sehen; da tut sich in den nächsten Monaten noch einiges am Markt.

Auch eine kleine Abkantbank ist bestellt; ein Dremel und der Oberfräsensatz dazu sind schon da.

Nun muss ich erstmal meine Bude in Ordnung bringen und dann mal sehen, was auf Abload.de an Fotos noch da ist; einige sind ja spurlos verschwunden.
Mal sehen, was ich davon noch mal nach stelle und was nicht.

Grüße und frohe Ostern

Jochen


----------



## SaKuL (20. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Schön das es wieder hier weiter geht und du die Komplikationen hinter dich gebracht hast (mit welchen Erinnerung auch immer).

Semi-Off-Topic:
Eine allgemeine Frage:
Bestellt ihr trotz des Datenproblems vor einigen Monaten immernoch bei Mindfactory?
Und wenn, warum?

MfG SaKuL


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!

Welches Datenproblem - hab' ich was verpasst (tät' mich nicht überraschen)?

Ich hab' mir einfach das, was ich brauche, bei mehreren Händlern (KM, Atelco, Alternate, Mindfactory, Hoh usw.) zusammengestellt und mir dann das Paket gesucht, was mir am besten zusagte.
Einer der Händler war zwar 25e preiswerter, hatte aber 14 Tage Lieferzeit auf ein Teil - und da ist mir das Risiko zu groß, dass es dann heißt, das Teil ist nicht mehr lieferbar und ich muss dann was anderes (natürlich für mehr Geld) nehmen.

Die beiden nächst preiswerten hatten nur 2€ Unterschied, aber bei einem war das BQ-NT drin; das sagte mir mehr zu, als die Alternative.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: dafür hat heute mein MP3-Player die Grätsche gemacht. Kostet zwar nur 70-80€, ist aber schwer zu kriegen. Im Klartext: der Aufwand stört mich mehr als die Euros.


----------



## SaKuL (21. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Du bleibst aber auch in keiner Hinsicht ungestraft

Es gab zwei Datendebakel bei Mindfactory:

1. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/139700-mindfactory-verlust-von-kundendaten.html

2. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/150270-mindfactory-privat-firmenkundendaten-sind-im-netz.html

Beides eher unerfreulich von Seiten Mindfactory gab es meines Wissens nach nie eine Stellungsnahme.

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!

Hatte ich gar nicht mit bekommen.....
Die da erwähnten Mails habe ich nicht bekommen - oder sie sind gleich durch den Spam-Filter gerauscht.

Datenverluste sind aber nix Neues, das kennen wir ja von der Telecom und anderen....
Und unsere Bundesregierung kauft ja so was auch noch auf....


Ich muss jetzt erstmal sehen, wie ich wieder in mein Album komme - der  alte Link tut's unter der neuen Forensoftware nicht mehr.....

Der Rest war ein Fehlbeitrag - komme mit der neuen Forensoftware nicht zurecht und kriege die Bilder aus dem Album nicht richtig eingebunden: beim nachträglichen Ändern werden sie nur als kleine Bilder eingebunden.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!
Wie dem auch sei: es geht weiter!
Heute war 'Paketfest':



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der größte Feind aller Pakete ist auch schon da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK, nicht alles für den Computer - zum Beispiel der Fotorucksack:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Objektive - Sony 70-200G und Sony 16-80CarlZeiss - sind auch neu.

Auch das hier dient nur bedingt dem Computer - beispielsweise komme ich damit zur Arbeit, um das Geld zu verdienen, das der Computer kostet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was ist da drin?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hhhm- gut eingepackt ist es ja:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber für ein Computerbauteil ein wenig groß.....

Hilft mir aber, die Bilder für Euch zu machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, was wir sonst noch so haben.....

Das hier hat schon eher was mit dem Computer zu tun:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhalt: Tonerkartuschen für meinen Laserdrucker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke, das hier erklärt sich von selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor ich ernsthaft weiter schrauben kann, muss ich noch ein wenig was an der Werkstatt machen: die bisherige Anordnung ist etwas unpraktisch und da will ich vorher noch was ändern.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (25. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Jetzt haste ja ne gscheide Fotoausrüstung 

Klickpedale sind auch super!

Aber der Dremel ist natürlich das Highlight !

Und noch viel Erfolg beim Umräumen deiner Werkstadt!


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Danke - suche Bulldozer, habe Bagger verloren.....


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Schöne Sachen hast Du da bekommen. Die Objektive scheinen ja ganz prächtig zu sein.  Welches Manfrotto hast Du denn geholt? Bin noch am überlegen, ob es so eines wird.

Nicht vergessen, Bilder gibt's im Hafen und Fisch bei Daniel. 

LG


----------



## Shadow80 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Dann kann es jetzt erst richtig losgehen  Die Ausrüstung zur Arbeit und zur Dokumentation ist ja nun vorhanden


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Schöne Sachen hast Du da bekommen. Die Objektive scheinen ja ganz prächtig zu sein.  Welches Manfrotto hast Du denn geholt? Bin noch am überlegen, ob es so eines wird.
> 
> Nicht vergessen, Bilder gibt's im Hafen und Fisch bei Daniel.
> 
> LG


 
hach ..... Daniel - wird einfach Zeit, dass ich da endlich mal wieder hin komme: der Fisch schmeckt da einfach so, wie Fisch zu schmecken hat!
Nich so'n Labberzeugs wie bei dieser Fisch-Schnell-Frass-Kette (Mordsee oder so)

Das Manfrotto ist ein älteres 055Prob (ohne 'X') mit 'nem 486RC2 Kugelkopf drauf.
Nix besonderes, aber das Dörr, das ich vorher hatte, war wohl doch ein wenig zu billig (89€).


An der Ausrüstung warte ich noch auf die Abkantbank - bestellt und bezahlt habe ich sie kurz vor Ostern, die sollte die Woche auch noch hier auftauchen.
Blechbarbeitung wird das Erste sein.

Evtl. mache ich irgendwann mal 'ne Funktionsprobe im offenen Aufbau - ich hab' aus Versehen den 1090T als 'boxed' bestellt, also einen Luftkühler bei.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Black_PC (26. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Da hast du ja echt ne Menge Zeug bekommen, hatte die Post auch einiges zu schleppen.

Auf die Abkantbank bin ich mal auch noch gespannt, weil ich schon öfters gelesen habe, dass man nichts gescheides findet, was nicht unverschämt teuer ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!

Die hatte Nobbi mir empfohlen - er hat die schon ein paar Wochen.
Ist zwar nicht die größte (44cm glaub' ich), aber ich will ja auch keine Bleche für 'n Auto machen...

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Shadow80 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, kannst du mir mal die genauen Daten zukommen lassen ? Auch gerne per PN was das für eine ist, denn ich suche auch so etwas. Danke Dir


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!

Kein Problem - und warum ein Geheimnis draus machen?

Hier der Link.

Ist übrigens vorhin beim Nachbarn abgegeben worden.

An dieser Stelle mal einen Dank an all die lieben Nachbarn, die für uns Modder ständig verständnisvoll die Pakete annehmen und für uns Aufbewahren!


grüße


Jochen


----------



## Shadow80 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Quatsch, sollte kein Geheimnis sein, vielleicht kann es ja jemand anderes noch diese Info brauchen 

Danke Dir


----------



## HydroDevil (27. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi Schienenbruch!

Ich bin gerade auf dieses TB hier gestoßen und da ich schon viel Lustiges über deine TBs gelesen habe, bleib ich auch hier dabei, du bekommst auf jeden Fall gleich mal nen ABO.

Und dann hätte ich noch ne Frage zu folgendem Bild: Was genau ist das in dem linken Karton?



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mfG HD


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!

Links ist ein Zusatzgerät, mit dem ich den Dremel als Oberfräse benutzen kann.
Damit kann ich dann Ausschnitte und so selber fräsen - natürlich nicht in 10cm dickem Stahl, aber für die dünnen Bleche vom Gehäuse oder für Plexi langt's allemal.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## reisball (27. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Bin gespannt was du damit anstellst.
Hätte auch gern eine Oberfräse.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!


Ooooch - da fällt mir sicher einiges ein......

Bsp den Schlitz für das Slot-In-Laufwerk, Ausschnitte für den Pumpendeckel, Kabel........


----------



## reisball (27. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Na dann leg mal los, ich warte auf erste Ergebnisse .


----------



## SaKuL (27. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Der Dremel 300 reicht vollkommen aus, allenfalls der 4000er lohnt noch. Der 10.8 V ist totaler Mist den hab ich-.-

Zum Fotoequipment:
Mit den Sonyobjektiven bin ich immer sehr zufrieden, gab bis jetzt nur eines welches schlecht ist aus meiner Sicht: das Standardobjektive mit Plastiklinsen

Mit Dörr Stativen bin ich ebenfalls zufrieden, welches hattest du vorher?


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!

Bei den Objektiven bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher - das 16-80CZ scheint mir manchmal etwas zu unscharf.
Das muss ich nochmal überprüfen (lassen).
Die Kit-Linse (SAL 1855) meiner A33 ist dieser jedenfalls nicht gewachsen; da ist das 70-200G F2,8 schon ein ganzes Ende besser - und teurer.....
Auch das Minolta 100-300 kommt mit dem 70-200G bei weitem nicht mit, zumal das 100-300 recht unscharf (und nun über) ist.

Mein Dörr ist das HD 808V - für 89€ bei MM; könnte _zu _billig gewesen sein.
Das Manfrotto macht einen wesentlich stabileren Eindruck.

Wie dem auch sei - ER war ja die Tage auch fleissig: der größte Feind aller Pakete: das _gemeine_ Teppichmesser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum Vorschein kam auch er: der Plexideckel für den Heatkiller 3.0:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde ihn aber vsl. nicht mehr brauchen, da ich - aus optischen Gründen - den Heatkiller nicht wieder verbaue: mir sind die AM3-'Beine' einfach zu hässlich!

Vsl. wird der Heatkiller im nächsten NobLorRos-Projekt Verwendung finden.
So kann's gehen!
Aber: da waren ja noch mehr Kartons....

Dieser da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal "Raaatsch":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist auch was drin: Verpackungsmaterial - und zwar jede Menge davon!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst?

Nix drin - was ist das denn nun?

Wie geht es weiter, war wirklich nur Papier drin?

Demnächst in diesem Tagebuch!


----------



## h_tobi (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Schöne Sachen hast du dir da bestellt, dann viel Erfolg beim Basteln und natürlich auch beim Fotos machen.


----------



## HydroDevil (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi Schienenbruch!

Sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. Kannst du mit diesem Oberfräsenaufsatz auch Inlays in Plexiglas fräsen, mit konstanter Frästiefe, z.B. für ein Window?

mfG HD


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Hi!

@tobi: danke - mal sehen, was wann wird und kommt.

@hydro: Ich denke mal: ja.
Müsstest mal Nobbi fragen, der hat das Teil schon länger und damit auch schon gearbeitet.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## HydroDevil (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Okay, danke soweit.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hi!

So, weiter geht's!
Oder auch nicht: ich werde mit dieser neuen Forensoftware noch wahnsinnig!

Wenn ich ein Bild einfügen will - das ich schon im Album drin habe - dann kriege ich immer nur das Upload-Fenster.
Und anschließend das Bild nur klein rein anstatt groß.

Entweder spinnt die Software oder ich bin zu dusslig.


Wozu habe ich die Bilder im Album, wenn ich sie hier nicht groß rein kriege - zumal das gestern auf dem Wege noch ging!

Ich geb's auf.


----------



## HydroDevil (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Neeeein, nicht aufgeben.  Immer weiterversuchen...


----------



## BENNQ (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Ich habe auch eine Veränderung bemerkt... man kann Bilder jetzt direkt von der HDD und direkt über den Foto-Einfüg-Button hochladen...

Ich machs zwar trotzdem noch über das 'Klassische' Upload-Fenster aber wäre vieleicht auch mal einen Versuch wert...


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Ich versuch's noch mal....

Also: Ihr erinnert Euch doch noch an das letzte Pakerl?

Nein?

Ok, ich zeig's Euch noch mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So bringt dat nix!

Dat schöne How-To von Klutten ist mit der neuen Forensoftware auch hinfällig.....

Ich komme ja mit der neuen Forensoftware nicht mal mehr direkt in's Album - da 'darf' ich mich auch durch einige Umwege hangeln.....
Und mein Lesezeichen (für Upload ins passende Album) ist auch hin - da gibt's nur 'ne leere Seite.

Wat haben die da bloß wieder gemacht?

Ick raff' dat nich!

Die 'Krönung': wenn ich nu den Beitrag nachträglich über den 'Bearbeiteb-Button' bearbeite, geht's wieder wie gewohnt: auf den 'Bilder-Einfügen-Button' klicken und da dann die URL zum Bild aus dem Album eingeben.

Wozu einfach (=wie früher), wenn's auch umständlich geht.

Ich wollte eigentlich nicht auf externe Bilderhoster ausweichen - bei Abload sind ja nur 15 Bilder verschwunden - aber ich fürchte, mir wird nix anderes über bleiben, wenn das so weiter geht.


----------



## HydroDevil (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Komm schon, jetzt sag uns was drin ist/war, egal mit was für nem Bild.


----------



## moe (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Was für ne Materialstärke packt die Abkantbank denn? ich hab auch schon öfter mal über so ein Teil nachgedacht.


----------



## Black_PC (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Mit dem neuen Bilderupload hatten ja schon viele Probleme, vllt hilft dir dieses Tutorial, das ist ein etwas neueres, und nicht von Klutten, vllt hilft es dir ja.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Und nun wird's ganz verrückt: ich mache dasselbe wie oben (Beitrag #125), nämlich in's 'direkt Antworten-Fenster' gehen.
Und nun kann ich plötzlich die Bilder wieder wie gewohnt einfügen.

Muss ich das jetzt verstanden haben?

Also: noch ein Versuch:

Ihr Erinnert Euch noch an das letzte Pakerl von gestern?

Nein?

Ok, ich zeig's Euch noch mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(na also, geht doch - warum nicht gleich so?)

Da war doch was drin - ich hab's selber aber auch erst nach längerem Suchen gefunden; war gut eingewickelt und hatte sich in 'ner Falte vom Packpapier versteckt.
(nur gut, dass ich so'n Papier nicht gleich in die Tonne kloppe....)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Ende Antistatik-Folie.
Das Zeug kommt mir doch bekannt 'um die Ecke'?
Ich hatte doch.....da war doch noch.....
Egal, aufmachen!

Und siehe da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Aquaero, welches mir vor einigen Wochen (Ok, waren eher ein paar Monate.....) beim Testen eines anderen DFM durch gebrannt war.

Aquacomputer hatte mir mitgeteilt, dass da an zwei Kanälen der Leistungsregler hin war und eine Leiterbahn durchgeschmort.

Letzteres sieht man auch: sie haben's mit Spulendraht überbrückt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So lange es funktioniert, soll's mir recht sein.

Der Service ist völlig in Ordnung, der 'Spaß' hat mich nur 25€ - mit Versand! - gekostet; da bekommt man beim Fernsehservice nicht mal die Anfahrt für!

Da gute Stück ist also auch wieder da - getestet hab ich's noch nicht, das dauert auch noch 'ne Weile....
Ich denke aber, die haben's bei AC getestet, sonst hätten sie's mir nicht zurück geschickt.

So, waren aber insgesamt 9 Pakete, wie viele haben wir jetzt durch?
Hhhmmmm:


Stativ
Schuhe
Druckerzubehör
Dremel
Oberfäsenaufsatz für Dremel und Plexiaufsatz für Heatkiller 3.0
Aquaero
Bleiben also noch 3 Pakete.....

Eines von den letzten drei kam von Aquatuning.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bevor ich weiter mache, möchte ich mal an dieser Stelle ein *großes Lob und Dank* an Wassermann von AT (Hier der Support-Thread dazu) aussprechen: er hat zu jeder Zeit volles Verständnis gehabt und mich zu keiner Zeit unter Druck gesetzt, obwohl ich meine Zusagen - was die geplanten Termine anging - ganz und gar nicht einhalten konnte!

Das gilt genauso für Rossi, auch da war der Wassermann völlig Easy!

So, was war da nun drin - außer dem Papier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter anderem:


Vandalismustaster
Schnellkupplungen
SLI-Verbinder (schwarz und silber)
Fillports
Wärmeleitpaste (meine trocknet langsam ein - ist auch schon älter - und bevor ich da Probleme kriege....)
Endstopfen für Schläuche
Verteiler (unten links)
Und noch ein Teil, das mir sehr wichtig war - Wassermann hat es mir schon letztes Jahr zurück gelegt; es ist EOL:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der DUAL-Deckel für die Laing, die alte Version von Watercool.

Die neue Version hat noch einen Einlass-Anschluss oben drauf, der passt mir nicht so wirklich in's Konzept:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Aquatuning.de)
Deswegen habe ich den Wassermann schon letztes Jahr gebeten, mir den Eumel zurück zu legen - so, wie ich den einbauen will, passt der alte Watercool-Deckel einfach besser.

So, dann bleibt ja nicht mehr viel über, noch zwei Pakete.

Mal sehen, was da noch drin ist.....

grüße

Jochen

€dit: danke Black_PC: ich lese mich da mal durch; hab's mir erstmal als Lesezeichen gesetzt.


----------



## BENNQ (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Super Schicke Sachen haste da gekriegt !!!

Und über den Umweg über den bearbeiten Button gehts bei mir auch ned...

Und jetzt machs ned so spannend mit den anderen Paketen 

Und wehe es ist in einem noch mal nix drinn


----------



## Black_PC (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Eliminationsrunde*

Echt schicke Sachen, der Deckel ist echt schick, wobei mir der neue von der Optik etwas besser gefälllt.
Aber echt lobenswert, dass die dir den Deckel solange zurückgelegt haben 

Aber mit der aquaero hat es dann aber schon etwas gedauert.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi!


Moe: Dich hatte ich ganz übersehen; Sorry, die Forensoftware hat mich ganz kirre gemacht.

Die Abkantbank soll Blechstärke bis 1,2mm schaffen - ich denke, bei Alu geht (wenn's durch passt; ich habe sie noch nicht ausgepackt) auch 1,5 oder sogar 2mm.

Für Gehäusebleche sollte das reichen.


Obwohl, wenn ich dran denke, was bei einem Betrieb bei uns im Hafen als 'Blech' durch geht - 20mm dicken Stahl rechnen _die_ noch als 'Dünnblech'!

@Black-PC: das hatte gar nicht lange gedauert: das Paket liegt hier schon seit letztem Jahr unausgepackt im Regal.....
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Vielen Dank. 1,2mm sollte reichen.


----------



## HydroDevil (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Echt schön, was in den ganzen vielen Paketen drin war, aber was ist denn nun in den übrigen?


----------



## reisball (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Vom Deckel hätte ich gerne noch mehr Bilder gesehn.
Sieht so aber schon ziemlich cool aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi!

Von dem Deckel kann ich noch ein paar machen - kann aber evtl. ein paar Tage dauern.
Ich hab' ja noch einige Fotos 'in Reserve' - sind ja noch ein paar  Pakete über und gestern kam schon wieder eins, eins liegt in der  Packstation (kam nur heute nach Arbeit nicht dran vorbei...) und eines  wird die Tage verschickt.....
Ich werd' aber mal nicht so sein: eins hab' ich noch:
Da kam - schon vor einigen Wochen - dieses Pakerl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ein wenig größer geraten....

_Kettel_betrieb Hausmann - kenne ich nicht! Anmerkung: Ketteln ist eine Form der Stoffbearbeitung, so was ähnliches wie Sticken, glaub' ich - wird bei Teppichen und so verwandt.
Da habe ich aber nun gar nix mit am Hut - ich bin froh, wenn ich 'nen Knopf angenäht bekomme!
Und für 'nen teppich ist das Pakerl doch zu klein - trotz der Anwendung des gemeinen Teppichmessers.....
​Kann man auch auspacken - ist noch 'ne Kiste drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, da erklärt sich auch, was es ist: mein Mainboard.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nackich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zubehör ist auch bei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab' ja überlegt, das Crosshair IV Extreme zu nehmen.
Da ich aber nicht davon überzeugt bin, dass der Hydra-Chipsatz mir Vorteile bringt - ich hatte überlegt, eine NVidia-Grafikkarte als Beschleuniger für die Videoumwandlung (das wird die Hauptaufgabe des Rechner sein - jedenfalls, was die Leistungsanforderungen angeht) einzubauen - und ich nicht sicher bin, ob die Treiber sich genügend weiter entwickeln, habe ich das gelassen.

Zumal die Menge an verfügbaren Zahlungseinheiten doch begrenzt ist - und das mehr, als ich es mir lieb ist.

Also reicht das Formula, zumal ja der AM3+ vor der Türe steht.
Für mich stehen an dem Rechner noch genug Herausforderungen an:


die Blecharbeiten - mach' ich so auch das erste Mal
(anständig) Lackieren - Innenraum
Sleeven - hab' ich auch noch nie gemacht

Mein nächstes Projekt - ich verrate nicht mehr - wird etwas höherwertig angesiedelt sein.
Ich arbeite aber - zusammen mit Rossi und Nobbi - schon an der Planung.

Und ein kleines 'Nebenprojekt' steht auch an; dazu verrate ich nur soviel: es wird _keine_ Wakü bekommen!
Grüße

jochen
@hydro: Moment, ich muss erst - über 'bearbeiten' - die Bilder einstricken!


----------



## HydroDevil (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Ich kann's nicht sehen!!??


----------



## Black_PC (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Ich finde dieses Board jedes mal einfach schick


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Und ich bin froh, wenn ich wieder AMD drin - und Intel draußen - hab!


----------



## Black_PC (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Warum denn das, bei den meisten ist ja schließlich anders rum ?


----------



## L.B. (28. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Da hast du aber eine gute Wahl getroffen. Das gleiche Board arbeitet bei mir auch seit geraumer Zeit absolut ohne Probleme (und damit war ich vorher reich beschenkt ). 

Ich habe vorgestern zum ersten Mal ein Intel System (Sandy Bridge) zusammengebaut, und beim Schließen des Sockels hat es ziemlich geknirscht und geknackt.  Da gefällt mir AMD doch besser.


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi!

Ich weiß nicht - irgendwie ist mir AMD sympathischer.
Und ich bin sie alle durch:


VC10 ('n Stück vor'm C64)
C64
Amiga 500
Amiga 2000 - den vermisse ich nach wie vor!
Intel 386
Intel 486
Intel 586 - au, war das eine Pleite!
AMD Sockel A
Sockel 939
Sockel 940
AM2
AM2+ - nur ein halbes Jahr; den habe ich einem Freund gegeben, als seiner die Grätsche machte
Intel 775
Was ich nicht hatte, waren Sockel 1156, 1366 und - bisher - Sockel AM3.
Der 1155er kommt wahrscheinlich gar nicht, die Leistung - oder zumindest für mich ausreichende Leistung - kriege ich mit dem AM3 und dem 1090T auch.

Davon abgesehen, ist meist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei AMD - auf's Kernsystem (Mainboard, CPU und RAM) besser.

Wenn man auf die absolute Spitze bei der CPU angewiesen ist, führt zwar meist kein Weg am i7 vorbei, aber mir reicht der 1090T allemal - und nächstes Jahr der Bulldozer.

Bei mir wird Videoumwandlung das sein, was die höchsten Anforderungen an den Rechner stellt - und da brauche ich mir keinen i7 für einbauen.
Davon abgesehen, hätte mich ein gleichwertiges System bei Intel 'n Ende mehr gekostet - und noch muss ich auf's Geld achten.

Ob der AM3+ kommt - oder gleich AM4 - wird sich zeigen.
Beim nächsten Projekt wird es eine Weile mit den Gehäusearbeiten dauern (zumal mein zweites Hobby 2012 'ne Menge Geld kosten wird),  so dass die nächste Sockelentscheidung voraussichtlich erst Anfang 2012  oder später ansteht.

Wenn dann AM4 bsp. für Mitte 2012 angekündigt ist - weiß dazu überhaupt  schon wer was? - dann kann es sein, dass ich auf den warte.

Da bliebe Euch aber auch nix erspart, da ich dann ein kleines  Zwischenprojekt starte - ich habe da auch schon ein paar Ideen  entwickelt......
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Zwischenprojekt in Form eines HTTPC's -  hab' heute einen Bericht über das Silverstone FT03 gelesen; das könnte  mir für den Einsatzzweck durchaus gefallen.....

Hier kommt gerade ein richtig schönes Gewitter angezogen - da macht es Spaß, zuzusehen.
So lange man drin sitzen kann!
Morgen Nachmittag kann es mich treffen: ich habe Spätschicht.....

Ich mach' nachher noch ein kleines Update - ist ja noch mindestens ein Pakerl offen!

Ansonsten: zwei weitere sind schon da (ist aber nix besonderes) und eines unterwegs - da habe ich vmtl. den Packstationbelieferer knapp verpasst.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Black_PC (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hattest schon einige Rechner, bei den vielen Projekten können wir uns ja noch auf einiges von dir freuen.

Freu mich auf das Update


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi!

Na, denn woll'n wa mal.....
Da war noch ein Paket, das war das Teuerste - jenes welches da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt von Mindfactory und hat gut 450€ gekostet - na, watt soll's!

Ist auch was drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie immer: Verpackungs- und Polstermaterial....

Anmerkung: von dem Zeug hab' ich inzwischen zwei große Säcke voll - man weiß ja nie, wann man's mal brauchen kann....

Wie in den russischen Puppen - drin ist noch eine....in dem Fall nur viere!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke mal, Netzteil und CPU erklären sich von selbst - die packe ich später aus, dann gibbet auch noch 'n paar Bilders.

Da war ja noch ein Briefumschlag...richtig: ohne GEdächtnis läuft auch der 1090T nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2*4GB 1600er DDR3-RAM von Mushkin; den habe ich genommen, weil der Heatspreader nur mit Klammern fest ist - ich will nicht unbedingt mit Gewalt den Heatspreader abmachen müssen, um den Wasserkühler drauf zu bekommen!

Und noch 'ne Kiste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hhhmmm - die Nummer sagt mir nix!

Andere Seite ist noch 'n Aufkleber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da steht was von "DVD"?!?
AD7090H-01?

AD = 'Außer Dienst'? 'Alter Dussel' - schon eher!
Kann ja nur noch eines sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Riesen Kiste für so 'n kleines Gerät,,,,

richtig: der Slot-In-DVD-Brenner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist erstmal der ganze Kram.

Was habe ich denn nun?


Gehäuse: Lian-LI V1010 in schwarz
Netzteil: beQuiet! 750W P9
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
CPU: AMD X6 1090T
Ram: 2*4 GB Mushkin DDR 3 1600
Grafikkarten: 2*Saphire 5770 Vapor-X
DVD-Brenner: Samsung Slot-In
Wasserkühlung:
Pumpen: 2*Laing- DDC
Deckel dazu: Watercool Dual-Laing-Deckel
Ram-Kühler: 2* Phobya-Ram-Kühler
Graka-Kühler: 2* EK-Waterblock für die 5770er
AGB: 1* Phobya Balancer 250 Black Nickel (ein Zweiter wird bestellt)
Schnellkupplungen
Filter: Aquacomputer
Radiator: Mora 2 Pro mit BeQuiet Silent-Wings
Steuerung: Aquaero 4.0
 
Was fehlt noch?


CPU-Kühler - da wird's entweder der Koolance CPU-370 oder AnfiTec Solei01.
Ich neige zu letzterem....
Mainboard-Kühler: AnfiTec Crosshair IV lighcover und der NBSB006
2. AGB
Farbstoff für's Wasser - da wäre mir rot am liebsten, aber nach der Pleite mit dem Letzten bin ich etwas unsicher....
SSD: da bin ich auch noch nicht endgültig sicher; evtl. eine nicht ganz so schnelle, dafür aber größere (120-160GB).
Ich denke, den Unterschied zwischen 250MB/Sek (lesend) und 400MB/Sekunde merke ich nicht so stark - da limitiert irgendwann sowieso entweder das Betriebssystem (Windows 7) oder die Schnittstelle, der Chipsatz; was auch immer.
Ich glaube, die 400MB/Sek., welche ich mit dem Revodrive erreichen könnte, brauche ich nicht unbedingt.
Dazu kommt: das Revodrive muss zwingend in einen 4x-Slot - und damit habe ich wieder Platzprobleme, weil eine Karte mehr im Rechner steckt. Eine Ssd kann ich irgendwo verstecken - in dem Falle gleich beim DVD-Brenner.
Ich denke da in Richtung OCZ Vertex 2 mit 120 oder 160GB - eventuell (hängt vom Geld ab) - auch die Vertex 3 mit 120GB. Kommt aber wohl erst im Juni - die Wasserkühler sind erstmal wichtiger!
Eine passende Lian-Li-Blende für DVD-Brenner und SSD.
Ein wenig Kleinkram fehlt sicher auch noch....das wird sich finden.

So weit dieses - Meinungen und Kommentare wie immer erwünscht!
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gast1111 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi Jochen 
Bekommst gleich mal nen Abo von mir,
aber bei deinem Post sehe ich nichts?

mfg


----------



## HydroDevil (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Ich auch nicht *schnnief*.


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi"!

Sorry, geht nicht anders: ich kriege die Bilders nich direkt rein, sondern muss erst den Post anfangen und dann mit 'bearbeiten' die Bilder zu tun.

die neue ForenSoftware nervt.......

Nu sollte es besser sein.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gast1111 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Ja jetzt gehts sieht sehr schön aus


----------



## Black_PC (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Echt schicke Sachen bekommen, die CPU reizt mich jetzt auch schon ne ganze Weile, vorallem, da die inzwischen sau günstig ist.

Der Ram gefällt mir nicht so gut, aber deine Begründung klingt logisch, und mit WaKühler dürfte man eh nicht mehr viel sehen können.

Warum hast du beim Netzteil das be quiet! gewählt ? Weil für 10€ weniger hättest du von Corsair das AX750 bekommen, was vollmodular ist, keine Überlänge hat und auch noch semi-passiv ist, was Lautstärketechnisch sehr praktisch sein könnte.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. April 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi!

Der Ram steht leider auch nicht in der Kompatabilitätsliste vom Formula drin; mal sehen, ob er überhaupt läuft.
Musste halt sehen, was ich kriege.
Ich hatte bei drei verschiedenen Online-Händlern geguckt - nirgendwo bekam ich alles zusammen, was ich haben wollte.
Mal fehlte ein Teil ganz, mal war eines erst Mitte Mai lieferbar.
So habe ich dann da bestellt, wo ich alles bekam - man muss ja DHL nicht unnötig Geld in den Rachen werfen....

Das BeQuiet!-Netzteil ist an sich zweite Wahl gewesen, ein Anderes für 99€ sollte es werden.
Da ich aber bei dem Händler, wo ich das bekommen hätte, vier Wochen auf die CPU hätte warten müssen, kam dann MF zum Zuge - da habe ich für's gleiche Geld dann das BQ bekommen.

Ich verwende BeQuiet!-Netzteile seit inzwischen 6 Jahren und war immer sehr zufrieden - auch (und gerade) mit dem Service.
Das Corsair habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen - und von daher nicht 'auf der Liste' gehabt.
Sieht aber gut aus - und die geringe Größe kann beim nächsten Projekt wichtig werden.

Vielleicht lege ich mir das demnächst 'auf Vorrat' hin.
Danke auf jeden Fall für den Tipp!


Mal sehen, wenn's Geld langt, kommen - zwecks Vorplanung und Ausführen der Blecharbeiten - als nächstes (Mitte Mai) die restlichen Wasserkühler (Mainboard und CPU).
Den Adapter kriege ich bei MF nicht, da muss ich woanders bestellen - und das habe ich gerade bei Caseking getan.
Da wollte ich zwar auch die SSD bestellen, aber die kann ich vsl. erst im Juni finanzieren......
Dann wird zwar der Adapter - wegen der Versandkosten - recht teuer (knapp 18€), aber was soll's?


So, der Adapter ist auch bestellt - ich denke, Donnerstag oder so ist er da.
Wenn DHL nicht wieder 'dazwischen funkt'.......

Wenn der da ist, habe ich erstmal (fast) alles, um die Blecharbeiten so weit machen zu können, dass ich das Gehäuse (innen) lackieren kann.

Vorm Lackieren will/muss ich:


Funktionsprobe aller Komponenten (SSD wird dafür durch Hdd ersetzt) im offenen Aufbau (ein "Karton-PC") 
Die Funktionsprobe ist für Ende kommender Woche vorgesehen; ich will nur vorher an der Werkstattecke einiges ändern.
Einbau der beiden Blechplatten (Midplate und Verkleidung hinten) und Abwinkeln beider.
Einbau des Mainboards, Anzeichnen und Ausschneiden der Ausschnitte für die Kabel usw. am Mainboard
(ausgeschnitten werden die Blechplatten, _nicht_ das Mainboard - bevor da Irrtümer aufkommen......)
Umrüsten der Grafikkarten auf Wasserkühlung
Passprobe Blechplatten mit Mainboard und Grafikkarten, anschließend Ausbau Mainboard und Grafikkarten
Anzeichnen und Ausschneiden der Ausschnitte für die Wasserkühlung:
Pumpendeckel
AGB: Halter (Löcher bohren), Rohrdurchführungen, Kabeldurchführung für Füllstandsanzeige
Durchführungen durch die Midplate für Grafikkartenanschlüsse
 
Kabeldurchführungen ausschneiden/bohren
Bau eines Gestells, auf das der Rechner später kommt und an dem auch der Mora befestigt wird.
An Hand dieses Gestells lege ich dann die Einbauposition der Schnellkupplungen bzw. der Schlauchdurchführungen fest - und das muss ja nun mal vorm Lackieren erfolgen.
Alle Teile anpassen
Probemontage aller Teile
Danach geht's dann an's Lackieren.

Einen genauen Zeitplan habe ich derzeit nicht; ich habe kommende Woche Nachtschicht und weiß nicht so wirklich, was ich da schaffe.
Ich hoffe aber, dass ich spätestens in vier Wochen so weit bin, dass ich lackieren kann - vermutlich wird das Innenleben (samt-)mattschwarz.

Wo ich mir noch unsicher bin, sind zwei Punkte:.


Position Aquaero - Schrauberopi hatte 'ne ganz gute Idee, die ich evtl. aufgreife
Da ich aber noch ein Display an anderer Stelle (seitlich am 5,25"-Schacht) plane, könnte das zu viel des Guten werden - mal sehen, evtl. verzichte ich auf den externen Einbau des Aquaero komplett; steuern tue ich's ja sowieso über die Aquasuite.
Einbau des Hdd-Wechselrahmens.
Der interne Wechselrahmen, den ich benutze - und auf den ich auch angewiesen bin - hat 'ne Plastikklappe.
Die stört mir doch die 'gebürstetes-Alu-Optik' zu sehr, so dass ich da gerne drauf verzichten würde.
Eventuell kommt ein externer Rahmen mit E-Sata-Anschluss zum Einsatz, den ich in das oben genannte Gestell einbaue - der externe Rahmen (gleicher Hersteller wie der Interne) hat merkwürdigerweise eine Aluklappe....
Mal sehen, wie das alles zeitlich wird; finanziell geht's einigermaßen.
Das Material für das Gestell ist kaum ein Problem; das dürften beim Baumarkt nur ein 20-30 Euro sein; schweißen lasse ich es in meiner Firma - das kostet nur ein Sixpack.

Wenn alles halbwegs klappt, bin ich im Juni soweit, dass ich Lackieren kann - mal sehen, was das dann wird!
Und wenn's gut läuft, bestelle ich Mitte Juni das restliche Material, spätestens Mitte Juli - hängt halt ein wenig am Geld; die SSD ist halt doch nicht so ganz preiswert.


Das mit dem Gestell stelle ich mir so vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Prinzipskizze, der Rechner kommt tatsächlich an den linken Rand und schließt bündig ab)

Die Räder sind die vom Lian-Li-Gehäuse, der Mora wird mittels Scharnieren angebracht, so dass ich ihn zur Seite schwenken kann, um an die rechte Seite vom Gehäuse zu kommen.
Passende Scharniere habe ich hier noch liegen, eventuell muss ich aber einen Tragerahmen für den Mora bauen - mal sehen, wie das passt.
Oder ich kaufe Scharniere mit langem Band und verbinde die mit einem Flacheisen, so dass sie sich nicht verwinden können.

Den oben erwähnten externen Hdd-Wechselrahmen kann ich ggf. quer hinter die vorderen Rollen einbauen; da der Rechner später seitlich zu mir steht, sollte das den Zugang gewährleisten.
Ich müsste mir nur etwas wegen der Schalldämmung einfallen lassen: der externe Hdd-Wechselrahmen ist recht laut - und wenn sich das auf das Gestell überträgt, könnte es so laut werden, dass ich mir die ganze Wasserkühlung auch sparen könnte.....
Eine andere Variante wären andere Rollen (die wieder Geld kosten) und den Hdd-Wechselrahmen zwischen die vorderen Rollen einbauen.

Soweit erstmal der derzeitige Stand; ich sehe mal, ob ich noch ein paar Fotos vom Dual-Deckel machen kann - ich muss aber heute noch zur Spätschicht....


€dit/Nachtrag: zwei neue Pakerl sind auch schon da.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hi!

Ich hatte ja den Dual-Deckel für meine Laing's erwähnt und war um ein paar Bilders gebeten worden.
Die hab' ich nun da - mal sehen, wer gewinnt: ich oder die Foren-Software.....

(Erster Punkt an die Forensoftware - ich schlage zurück!)
Hier nun die Bilder für Reisball:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, ich denke: Spiel, Satz und Sieg an mich!
 Anmerkung: Die teilweise Unschärfe (=mangelnde Tiefenschärfe) liegt daran, dass ich mit einem 16-80mm Zoom-Objektiv fotografiere und keine Makroobjektiv zur Verfügung habe - und das wird auch erstmal nicht kommen.
Denn: ich überlege, von meiner APS-C-Format Alpha 33 auf eine Vollformat-DSLR aufzusteigen.
Nur ist noch unsicher, ob das eine Sony (A900 - ist mir aber eigentlich schon zu veraltet) oder eine Canon (5D II) wird - und da wäre es Blödsinn, noch Geld in Objektive für Sony zu investieren, so lange ich nicht sicher bin, dass ich die auch längerfristig nutze.​Viel wird mehr sich die Woche nicht tun - einerseits schlauchen die Nachtschichten doch etwas.
Wenn ich wach bin, kann ich nicht viel machen, weil dann Mittagsruhe ist - und im Gegensatz zu anderen nehme ich Rücksicht auf die Nachbarn.

Der Werkstattumbau wird also vsl. erst Freitag Nachmittag passieren - Fotos kommen wohl auch.
Am Wochenende bin ich mal nicht da, so dass ich erst kommende Woche weiter machen kann.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## SaKuL (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hallo Schienenbruch, hatte dir damals ja schon von der Sony abgeraten
Die D5 kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen, in dieser hohen Klasse kann Sony keines Wegs mehr mithalten.
Du kannst auch einen Adapterring für Canon Objektive auf Sony/Minolta Objektive kaufen, dadurch verändert sich aber der Brennweitenbereich!

Zu dem Laing-Deckel, der sieht echt klasse aus, leider ist die Single Version von Watercool nur in Acryl erhältlich, was bei weitem nicht so gut aussieht

MfG SaKuL


----------



## h_tobi (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

  Die Bilder sind göttlich, prima, das es bei dir wieder weiter geht, ein paar richtig feine Sachen hast du dir da zugelegt.


----------



## Timmynator (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Für mich ist das mit den Kameras zwar (fast) alles chinesisch, aber die Bilder sprechen für sich! Freu mich auf neue Updates im gewohnten Schienenbruch-Stil.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi!

@SaKul: was mich eher zu Canon neigen lässt, sind zwei Dinge:


das größere Zubehörangebot
die Möglichkeit, sich mal im Kollegenkreis (Foto-Stammtisch) was zu leihen um es zu testen.
Wenn man der Einzige mit Sony ist, klappt das nicht so ganz.
die 5D II macht eine Spur bessere Bilder als die A900

Die A33 hat aber ihren Zweck erfüllt: ich konnte feststellen, was ich brauche und was nicht - zu letzterem zählt bsp. der von mir (damals) unbedingt favorisierte elektronische Sucher.
Mit meinem heutigen Wissen würde es eher eine EOS 7D oder 60D werden - aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.
Damals bestand ich halt auf dem elektronischen Sucher, weil ich den von der Dimage 7i gewohnt war - und das Display der 7i nix taugte.


Mal sehen; ein wenig schiebt's sich bei mir noch - aus beruflichen Gründen; war heute mal wieder 'etwas' später - aber nächste Woche geht's dann rund.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hi!

Das wird ja immer besser.
Eben kriege ich eine E-Mail - und bin völlig perplex, dass eine Sendung in 'meiner' Packstation für mich liegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätt' ich also schon gestern auf dem Wege zur oder von der Nachtschicht abholen können.
Was da wohl wieder drin ist?
Welche bekannte Firma versendet von 'Börnike' aus?

Dann liegen hier schon wieder drei unausgepackte Pakete herum - wo ist das Teppichmesser?

Warum übrigens eine Sendung für eine Packstation in _Düsseldorf_ über _Krefeld _transportiert wird, weiß wohl nur DHL.......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## reisball (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Ist voll an mir vorbei gegangen, hatte die letzten Tage nicht viel Zeit zu lesen.
Die Bilder gefallen mir sehr gut und der Deckel auch.
Willst du die Schrauben noch tauschen oder bleiben die?
Schwarze sähen bestimmt richtig gut aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hi!

Hab' heute wieder 'n Pakerl abgeholt.
Sonst tut sich nicht so viel: ich muss nochmal zur Nachtschicht - es hat sich ein Kollege krank gemeldet....
So'n üblicher Wochenendkranker.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## HydroDevil (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Och männoh! Ich will jetzt wissen, was in den anderen Paketen drin ist!!


----------



## Tropics (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Intel 586 - au, war das eine Pleite!


 
Hahahaha *FAIL*


----------



## Tropics (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gestell stelle ich mir so vor:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Mal so ne ganz blöde Frage: Ich hab ja keine Ahnung was das Mora wiegt, aber könnte es sein daß dir das ganze Teil nach rechts umkippt wenn du den zur Seite drehst? Insbesondere da ja Rollen drunter sind ... Obwohl wenn kein Wasser drin ist ... ach keine Ahnung, war nur mein erster Gedanke als ich die Skizze sah.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi!

Na, ich hoffe, dass nicht.
An sich sollten der Rechner und die - recht stabile - Grundplatte ein ausreichendes Gegengewicht darstellen.
Ich werd's aber auf jeden Fall mal testen - der Hebelarm vom Mora ist ja doch nicht ganz ohne.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## wintobi (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Jetzt geht hier ja richtig die Post ab

was wiegt den der Mora mit Wasser Ca.??


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

keine Ahnung - ich wiege den mal nach.
Wenn ich dran denke  - bitte notfalls dran erinnern!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Mit Wasser kommt da einiges zusammen ich schätze ~8kg, ist also nicht ohne.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi!

heut' tut sich nicht viel - hatte ein Sch***-Wochenende.
Ich könnt' rumlaufen und Leute verhau'n!

Mal sehen, dass ich morgen wenigstens die drei Pakerl's aufmachen kann.
Mittwoch habe ich frei, da geht's dann an den Werkstattumbau - mit Bilders natürlich.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Tropics (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wenn ich dran denke  - bitte notfalls dran erinnern!



Gerne. Wann?



h_tobi schrieb:


> Mit Wasser kommt da einiges zusammen ich schätze ~8kg, ist also nicht ohne.



Aber der Rechner sollte inklusive Pumpe und allem drum und dran deutlich mehr wiegen. Also ist mein Tipp: Solange man nicht alle Festplatten ausbaut, könnte das hinhauen


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2011)

*Paketfest die nächste*

Hi!

So, ich schulde Euch ja noch en paar Pakete - und drei Neue sind auch schon wieder da....

Da war ja ein Paket aus 'Börnicke' gekommen.
Das war jenes welches - die Firma kennt Ihr sicher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da war auch was drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hhhmm- ganz Menge, aber nichts, was ich bestellt hatte!
Da ist aber noch was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig: Der Adapter, mit dem ich das Slot-In-Laufwerk - und die System-SSD - erstmal einbauen kann.

Ob ich da später noch was ändere, weiß ich derzeit noch nicht, aber für's Erste kommt der rein.
Dann war da noch ein Paket, hatte - mal wieder - mein Nachbar angenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Groß ist's nicht, aber schwer!
Wie süß: ein Bausatz!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Abkantbank.
So, inzwischen war ich auch noch mal unterwegs und habe gestern was besorgt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Multimedia-Rekorder. Mein Alter hat so seine Macken und macht ab und zu Sperenzken, da könnte mal ein Neuer her - dachte ich mir so.

Viel drin - zwei Schachteln, oder 'ne Schachtel und ein Gerät:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Schachtel - unten im Bild - war das Zubehör:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Gerät sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anschlüsse, Anschlüsse, Anschlüsse, Anschlüsse, Anschlüsse, Anschlüsse........

von vorne sieht's etwas einfacher aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur ein Schalter und ein Display.

Es bleibt trotzdem nicht hier: mit 'ner DVB-T-Antenne werden 58 Sender gefunden (das kommt hin), ab Kabelfernsehen gar keine - aber genau die Funktion mit dem Kabelfernsehen brauche ich: DMAX und n-tv sind im DVB-T nicht bei!

Leider wird es mich schon morgen wieder verlassen: die notwendige  Funktion 'Aufnahme von analogem Kabel-TV' funktioniert nicht - obwohl  sie auf der Kiste angegeben ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also geht das Dingens die Tage zurück und ich hole mir was anderes.

Dann kam letzte Woche noch ein Paket:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber nicht drin, was drauf steht - wie man am Panzerband schon erahnen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieder was für mein zweites Hobby: ein Telekonverter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit fast 600€ nicht gerade billig - aber Qualität kostet nun mal.

Zurück zum Thema: Pakete für den Computer.
Mal was Kleines:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist auch nicht viel drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uuups - verkehrt herum.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ist's schon besser.
Von dem Händler habe ich schon - für wenig Geld (26€ oder so) HAWX 2 gekauft.
Gestern auf dem Nach-Hause-Weg habe ich noch ein Pakerl aus der Packstation geholt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HOH - da habe ich noch gar nicht mit gerechnet; ich hab's ja erst Diensttag überweisen.

Gut verpackt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Drin ist 'ne Schachtel - inner Schachtel, wie bei diesen Matruschkas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wird da nun drin sein?

Viel Spaß beim raten!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Black_PC (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Ich seh leider wieder keine Bilder 

EDIT: Jetzt seh ich sie


----------



## Tropics (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Zu dem device bay converter, weil ich den neulich schonmal in nem Tagebuch gesehen hab, und da wurde der Anschluß dann mit nem Stealth versteckt: Gibt es die nur so zu kaufen oder hast du wirklich vor, den Anschluß zu verwenden? 

Zu dem Media Recorder: Ich hatte mit meinem HTPC ein ähnliches Problem, der wollte partout keine Sender finden. Ich bin dann darauf gestoßen, daß die Standardeinstellungen für die Sendersuche offensichtlich falsch waren. So hat die Sendersuche für meinen Wohnort nichts gefunden, aber die "Suche alle Frequenzen" dann alles was ich wollte. Vielleicht gibts bei dem Gerät auch irgendwo eine versteckte Option? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schachtel: Könnte von der geschätzten Größe her ne CPU sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mist, Black_PC hat Recht. Gut daß mit meiner Größenabschätzungswarnehmung alles OK ist


----------



## Black_PC (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Echt schicke Sachen hast du da wieder bekommen.

Die Abkantbank ist ziehmlich klein , oder kommt das nur auf den Fotos so rüber.

Das was du verheimlichst ist ne SSD ne OCZ Vertex , dass kann man auch durch das Schutzzeugs  erkennen


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi!

Mit dem Bildern: das liegt daran, dass ich mit der neuen Forensoftware auf Kriegsfuß stehe.
Ich fange den Beitrag an und füge dann die Bilder über 'bearbeiten' ein - das geht bei den Bildern aus'm Album einfacher.

Die Abkantbank hat 44cm Arbeitsbreite udn ist für 1,2mm Stahlblech gedacht - das sollte für meine Alubleche reichen.
@Tropics: die Funktion hat's hier auch - ich hab' als Suchbereich/Land einfach 'egal' stehen gelassen. Hat aber auch nix genutzt.
Na, wenigstens kann ich bei Atelco ohne Probleme umtauschen - die haben auch noch so'n Ding mit 'ner kleineren Hdd drin stehen;d as bringe ich mir morgen mit und teste es.
Geht das auch daneben - gibt's bei mir im Ort auch noch MM.....

@Black-PC: Du hast Recht: eine Vertex:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab' mir die schnelle 3er gegönnt, hat zwar nru 120GB, aber das sollte für alles notwendige reichen:


Windows 7
Software (Videobearbeitung, Bilderbearbeitung, openOffice, Spiele)
Daten (openOffice, Hintergrundbilder, Musik)
Meine jetzige 80Gb ist randvoll, da geht nix mehr - ich habe aber in letzter Zeit auch zu viel testweise (bsp. Bilder-Software) installiert.

Ursprünglich wollte ich ja ein OCZ-Revodrive, bin aber davon ab, weil:


das Revo zwangsweise in einen PCI-E-Slot muss (kann Platzprobleme geben, bsp. mit den Anschlüssen der Graka-Kühler)
ich die Vertex irgendwo verstecken kann - in dem Falle mit in dem Adapter für's Slot-In-Laufwerk
die Vertex inzwischen sowohl leistungs- als auch preismäßig gut mit dem Revo mithalten kann.
So stand nur die Frage offen: eine Vertex 2 mit 160GB oder eine Vertex 3 mit 120GB - kosten beide ungefähr gleich viel.
Ich hab' mich für die Vertex 3 entschieden.
Wenn sie mir zu klein wird, kann ich immer noch eine größere kaufen und diese in den nächsten Rechner (Vorplanung läuft schon) einbauen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Black_PC (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Ja, dass du mit der Forensoftware auf Kriegsfuß stehst weiss ich.

Okay, die Abkantbank, kommt dann kleiner rüber.

Mit der Vertex 3, war es bestimmt ne gute Wahl. Auch wenn man die SSD ja nicht unbedingt verstecken muss.


----------



## Timmynator (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Der Lian-Li-Adapter für'n 5,25"-Schacht ist ja mal genial. Der kommt auf meine (mittlerweile laaaange) Liste


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Super schicke Sachen...da haben sich unsere Einkaufsberatungstelefonate ja gelohnt!!! Aber die SSD ist mein absoluter Favorit, danach kommt die Abkantbank!

Weiter so!


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> da haben sich unsere Einkaufsberatungstelefonate ja gelohnt!!!


ja - aber nicht für die Telekom: ich habe Flatrate!

gut's Nächtle - ich hab' Frühschicht!


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Auf die Abkantbank bin ich auch richtig neugierig. Mal schauen, was damit so geht.

Dein Paketbote muss inzwischen ja mächtig Überstunden schieben. 

LG


----------



## h_tobi (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Uiuiui, da hast du in letzter Zeit aber richtig tie in die Geldbörse gegriffen, ich hoffe, es ist am Ende noch was drin. 
Richtig schöne Sachen hast du dir da gegönnt, die Abkantbank ist richtig gut, ich habe den kleineren Bruder hier. 
Dann viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Basteln, ich freue mich auf die nächsten Updates mit genialen Bildern, das Objektiv sieht vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi!

Und es kommt noch schlimmer - gestern war wieder der Paketbote da......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Du bestellst doch bestimmt gar nicht mehr wegen des Inhalts, sondern nur wegen der ganzen Kartons  

Lässt du uns auch am Inhalt teilhaben?


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Du bestellst doch bestimmt gar nicht mehr wegen des Inhalts, sondern nur wegen der ganzen Kartons
> 
> Lässt du uns auch am Inhalt teilhaben?


 Nö-Ja!
Nö: ich bestelle nicht wegen der Pakerl's - wenn wir wenigstens 'ne hübsche Paketbotin hätten....
Ja: ich lass' Euch teilhaben - wenn ich mit der Werkstatt durch bin!
Da hängt's im Moment allerdings etwas - ich bin mir noch immer nicht ganz schlüssig, wie ich das aufbaue.....

Ansonsten ist's diesmal nur 'ne kleine Restbestellung gewesen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> ich bin mir noch immer nicht ganz schlüssig, wie ich das aufbaue.....



Du weißt doch, das Genie beherrscht das Chaos. Von daher: egal wie's aussieht, Bilderjunkies brauchen Zeuch!


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hi!

So, hier geht's auch bald weiter - ich musste nur einen ganz herben Tiefschlag verdauen.
Und wenn ich ganz herbe sage, meine ich einen von der _richtig_ üblen Sorte - mehr dazu vielleicht später mal.

Ich hab' jedenfalls zwei Dinge getan:


noch ein wenig Material besorgt - ich war die Tage sowieso beim Baumarkt
angefangen, die Werkstatt umzubauen

Nächster 'Tagesordnungspunkt' wird also der Werkstattumbau.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein kleine Übersicht - ich hab' schon das Meiste abgebaut.
Obendrauf sind die Sortierkästen mit den Kleinteilen - Schrauben und so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch so ein Ärgernis: man kauft so einen Block mit Sortierkästen - will man ein halbes Jahr später erweitern, gibt's die ursprüngliche Sorte nicht mehr und man muss was neues kaufen, dass aber nicht ganz passt.
So ist das hier auch entstanden - über zwei oder drei Jahren hinweg; irgendwann ersetze ich die mal komplett; momentan ist anderes wichtiger und hier drin noch viel Platz: etwa 50% sind noch leer.
Unten drunter das Silberne ist ein Leuchte; die gibt's ab und zu mal bei Lidl für wenig Geld; ich habe inzwischen drei davon. Die Leuchte ist einstellbar, man kann den Reflektor um die Leuchtstoffröhre drehen, ein Schalter ist auch dran und sie können auch direkt aneinander gesetzt werden.

Links daneben sind die Kästen für etwas größere Teile; in dem Falle von Ikea - und auch leider nicht mehr im Programm.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind auch noch ein paar Schubladen frei; da sind dann interne Kabel, Slotblenden, Karten (ISDN, TV, G-Lan-Karten usw.), die beiden externen Hdd's, die ich habe und anderes drin.
Die Kästen bleiben auch so.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Dann mal viel Erfolg beim weiteren Umräumen! Danach ist ja dann alles geritzt für weitere Vorhaben


----------



## Black_PC (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Musst ja einiges an Zeug haben, wenn du so viele Sortierkästen hast.

Das mit den Auslaufenden Modellen, kenne ich von meinen Möbeln, gibt es nur in anderem Holz.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hi!



Black_PC schrieb:


> Musst ja einiges an Zeug haben, wenn du so viele Sortierkästen hast.


geht so - früher (mit der Modellbahn) war's mehr, weswegen ja auch einige Kästen leer sind.



Black_PC schrieb:


> Das mit den _*auslaufenden*_ Modellen, kenne ich von meinen Möbeln


@Black-PC: gibt das nicht 'ne unheimliche Schweinerei?




Black_PC schrieb:


> gibt es nur in anderem Holz.


da könnt' ich manchmal auch : kaufe mal einer Regalbretter (bsp. 30*80cm) in 'Birke hell' bei zwei unterschiedlichen Baumärkten.
Ich hab' mir vorher nie vorstellen können, wie unterschiedlich eine Farbe (Birke hell) sein kann!


Es wird wieder interessant - wieder mal mit DHL.

Ich bekomme - vsl. morgen - ein Paket, das in Krefeld aufgegeben wurde.
Das wurde inzwischen aus der Packstation des Absenders entnommen und wird nun weiter transportiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem dabei: wohin?
Ich werde auch aus dem *Paketzentrum *in *Krefeld* beliefert, wo transportieren die das Paket denn nun schon wieder hin?!?

Wir werden sehen....

Ich sehe zu, dass ich morgen den Werkstattumbau fertig kriege - ist nur noch Kleinkram zu machen, aber genau der hält natürlich unheimlich auf.

Donnerstag will ich dann wieder Pakete auspacken - eines (von AT) liegt ja noch unausgepackt in der Ecke.
Freitag geht's dann weiter - ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie?

Entweder mache ich zuerst Fotos von allen Teilen - was 'ne Weile dauern kann.
Oder ich baue zuerst den offenen Aufbau auf und mache einen kurzen Probebetrieb.

Was meint Ihr?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Donnerstag will ich dann wieder Pakete auspacken - eines (von AT) liegt ja noch unausgepackt in der Ecke.
> Freitag geht's dann weiter - ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie?
> 
> Entweder mache ich zuerst Fotos von allen Teilen - was 'ne Weile dauern kann.
> ...



Im Zweifelsfall machste einfach ne Schwellenentscheidung: in dem Moment wo du morgens über die (Tür-)Schwelle aus dem Bad trittst, entscheidest du dich für das, was dir als Erstes einfällt. 
Wie wär's mit Fotos von allen Teilen im offenen Testbetrieb?


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hi!




Timmynator schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall machste einfach ne Schwellenentscheidung: in dem Moment wo du morgens über die (Tür-)Schwelle aus dem Bad trittst, entscheidest du dich für das, was dir als Erstes einfällt.
> Wie wär's mit Fotos von allen Teilen im offenen Testbetrieb?


 Schwellenentscheidung sieht bei mir anders aus: _welchen _Fuß stoßen wir uns denn _heute_ an der Schwelle?
Von _dem _Fuß gibt's dann aber keine Bilder.......

Kommt sowieso - ich muss ja mein neues Objektiv austesten; war teuer  genug (570€ - und der AF geht scheinbar nicht richtig; Bilder werden  unscharf.....)

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi!

So, der Werkstatumbau ist soweit durch - nur noch Aufräumen, sauber machen und dann gibt's ein paar Bilder.
An sich wollte ich ja noch die Regale umbauen, aber dafür fehlen mir passende Regalausleger - ich habe zwar noch 15 regalbretter 30*80cm, aber nur noch 5 Ausleger dazu...warum auch immer.

Grüße

jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi!

So, ich bin endlich mit der Werkstat (fast) fertig.

Ich habe einiges mehrfach gemacht, um verschiedene Varianten auszuprobieren - jetzt sollte es aber halbwegs stimmen.

Einzig, welche Werkzeuge ich letztlich brauche - und in den Racks lasse - wird sich noch heraus stellen müssen.
Lediglich die Kabel muss ich noch zur Steckdose legen und einstecken - das sollte aber kein großer Akt sein.

Hier ein paar Bilder:
Übersicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



große Ansicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Detail der Werkzeugecke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, habe ich die ganzen Werkzeuge hier aufgehangen - einiges  werde ich aber nicht brauchen; das kommt dann bald weg und in die  Schubladen unten drunter.
Die beiden Trafos für den Lötkolben und die Kleinbohrmaschine habe ich  zusammen mit dem Netzteil auf dass abgehängte Brett gestellt; darüber  ist eine Lidl-Lampe und rechts neben dem Netzteil ein Multimeter.
Eine zweite Lidl-Lampe findet sich ganz links unter dem Regalbrett - an  den Regalbrettern wird sich aber noch was ändern: sie sind für das neue  Gehäuse auf dem Rollwagen
Auf dem Rollwagen sind Schraubstock und Abkantbank aufgeschraubt; drin sind die schweren Werkzeuge (Knarrenkasten, Hammer und so) sowie die Rollen mit Schrumpfschlauch unter gebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die linke Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die beiden Schränke kommen weg - sie nehmen zu viel Platz weg und wirklich brauchen tue ich sie nicht.
Ich muss hier sowieso umbauen, weil die Höhe zwischen Schreibtisch und dem untersten Regalbrett zu niedrig für das neue Gehäuse auf dem Roller ist.
Nächster Schritt: Alle Teile auspacken und Testbetrieb als 'Karton-PC'.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## reisball (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Ich seh leider keine Bilder .


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Guckst Du jetzt - sind da.

Kommen aber gleich noch welche.


----------



## affli (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Na das kann sich doch sehen lassen. 
Ordentliche Werkzeugensammlung, da kann Mann stolz drauf sein. Ist immer viel Geld.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Endlich: es geht weiter.....mit dem Paketfest!*

Hi!

Danke.
Das Meiste stammt noch aus der Zeit, wo ich als Elektriker gearbeitet habe. 
Allein das Werkzeug war runde 6000DM (dazu nochmal 6000DM für die Maschinen, darunter eine Hilti TE 12 und eine Akku-Hilti) wert;  damals konnte ich's mir leisten - mit 3800DM _netto_ im Monat.
Billiges Werkzeug gab's da nicht - und auch heute achte ich da sehr auf Qualität.

Was mich im Moment ärgert: die Holzkästen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sind wunderbar - und dementsprechend wollte ich mir bei Ikea noch einen Satz holen.
Problem: die Dinger sind nicht mehr im Programm.........

Es ist doch zum

Zwei habe ich noch - da sind im Moment die ganzen externen Kabel (USB, LAN, HDMI usw.) drin; sie stehen etwas weiter weg auf dem Sideboard.
Muss ich wohl mal anders unter bringen und dann kommen die beiden Kästen auf die anderen vier drauf und die kleinen Plastikkästen mit dem Wakü-Material oben (nebeneinander) drauf.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - nächster Schritt: Werkstattumbau*

Was? Es gibt die alt bewährten Holz-steck-Kästen bei IKEA nicht mehr?
Die fand mein Dad auch immer so cool. Da stehen noch etliche im Keller. 

Das ist echt Wertvoll so eine Werkzeugpalette. 
Hab mich schon gefragt warum du so viele Isolierte Schraubendreher hast. -> Elektriker. Klar.. 

Ich liebe Werkzeuge, der Hilti ist natürlich auch nicht ohne, so ein Teil hab ich auch rumliegen. 
Genau wie du bin ich der Meinung auf Qualität zu setzen, dafür hast du 20Jahre später noch immer freude daran. 

Dann lass uns aber nicht zu lange warten mit dem Karton-PC.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - nächster Schritt: Werkstattumbau*

Hi!

Qualität zahlt sich halt doch aus - nur nicht bei Computern: die sind  veraltet, wenn Du sie aus'm Laden trägst.....

Die Holzkästen habe ich gestern jedenfalls im Online-Katalog nicht mehr gefunden - leider.
Wenn die jemand findet, bitte 'nen link!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - nächster Schritt: Werkstattumbau*

Hi!

Ich ziehe noch eine Kleinigkeit vor: ich packe das neue Netzteil aus und sehe/messe nach, ob die Kabel, die ich vom anderen Netzteil noch habe, passen.
BQ warnt zwar vor der Verwendung alter Kabel, aber das kann ich leicht prüfen, indem ich die Kabel nach messe.
Die Kabel, die ich nehmen kann, kommen dann in die Holzkästen, die anderen in 'ne Kiste und beiseite.

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: so, ist schon geschehen!

Also, ich habe folgendes gemacht: 


die Kabel des alten Netzteils mit (rotem) Isoband markiert, damit ich sie auseinander halten kann.
die Kabel optisch miteinander verglichen - wenn sie schon unterschiedlich verkabelt sind, kann ich mir die umständlichere Messerei gleich sparen.
je zwei gleiche Kabel nebeneinander gleich in Halter und Schraubstock eingespannt, damit ich sie gleichsinnig miteinander messen kann.
und dann die Kabel Ader für Ader durch gemessen, um zu sehen, ob sie gleich verdrahtet sind oder nicht.

So, was haben wir denn da nun?


das defekte 750W-BQ-Netzteil - das liegt weiter weg und ich hol's auch nicht wieder heraus.
in den Holzschubladen die Kabel dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eben diese Holzschubladen sind der Grund dafür, dass ich das jetzt mache: da kommen die Kabel 'rein, die ich in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen benutzen will; passen die alten Kabel nicht für's neue Netzteil, kann ich die auch gleich 'in die Tonne kloppen'. Ich habe nicht soviel Platz, dass ich es mir leisten könnte, unbenutzbare Kabel in den Holzschubladen zu lassen.
die Packung mit dem neuen 750W-Netzteil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fangen wir mal mit der Schachtel an:
Eines stört mich - wie bei fast allen Schachteln: sie lassen sich meist nur mühsam auf machen.
Der Grund ist dieser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Lasche lässt sich manchmal nur sehr mühsam aufschneiden, ohne die Schachtel gleich mit zu zerschneiden - hier ging's mal halbwegs.

Nun kam - wieder mal - der größte Feind der Schachteln und Pakete:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Teppichmesser - diesmal die kleine Variante.
Was kommt da zu Vorschein?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein bisschen Papier - und eines davon ein Rotes!?!
Was soll das denn nun? 
Mal lesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was steht da?"Achtung! Verwenden Sie nur den mitgelieferten Kabelsatz! Das verwenden von nicht mitgelieferten Kabeln (z. B. Kabel älterer Netzteil-Serien) kann zu einem Defekt führen!

Caution! Only use the supplied cable set. Using cables that where not includet (e.g. cables of lder power supply series) may lead to defects!

Attention!(...)"  
​Ok, den Rest spar' ich mal: steht da in fünf Sprachen, von denen ich nur eine wirklich beherrsche - oder beherrscht sie mich?
*
NEIN!* Ich lasse mich nicht klein kriegen - und schon gar nicht von der neuen deutschen Rechts(ver-)schreibung!

Gut, da steht, man soll genau das nicht machen, was ich gerade plane - das wird mir aber kein Hindernis sein.

Andererseits muss ich vor Nachahmung warnen: es gibt Netzteilserien, deren Kabel mechanisch zu dem neuen BeQuiet!-Netzteilen passen, die aber anders verkabelt sind.
Nimmt man die, können durchaus Netzteil, Mainboard, CPU, RAM und/oder Grafikkarte beschädigt oder zerstört werden.

Ich vermeide das, weil ich weiß, wie ich die Kabel messen muss, um deren Verdrahtung zu überprüfen.

Gut, was haben wir den da drunter?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ah-Ja: das Netzteil und drei kleine Schachteln mit dem Zubehör.

Wenn wir das nun mit dem alten Netzteil vergleichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie nicht wirklich ein Unterschied, nur das Netzteil liegt anders herum - zumindest optisch.

Gut - das, worum es geht, ist einmal in den Holzkästen und zum anderen Teil in den drei kleinen Schachteln:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kabel, hier mal ein paar davon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, auspacken, eingespannt und los geht's - ich habe erstmal mit einem Sata-Kabel angefangen.

Eingespannt und gemessen: erstes Kabel, erster Kontakt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durchgang - wie es sein soll!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an den anderen Adern: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kein Durchgang - auch, wie es sein soll!

Weiter bis zur letzten Ader: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weiter mit dem anderen Kabel: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erste Ader - bis zur letzten Ader:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle einfach gleichlaufend verdrahtet - gut so!

Fazit: die Hdd- und Sata-Kabel beider Netzteile sind gleich verdrahtet.
Sie stammen einerseits von einem BeQuiet! 750W P*8* und andererseits von einem BeQuiet! 750W P*9*.
Die sind beide gleich verdrahtet.
Der einzige Unterschied, den ich gefunden habe, ist beim P4-Kabel gewesen: beim P9 sind die gleichfarbigen Adern vertauscht (also linkes schwarzes Kabel geht an den rechten schwarzen Kontakt, linkes gelbes Kabel an den rechten gelben Kontakt; rechtes schwarzes Kabel an den linken schwarzen Kontakt usw.), was aber keinen Unterschied machen sollte, da die Spannungen eh gleich sind. 
Beim P8-Netzteil sind sie gleichsinnig verdrahtet - also rechtes schwarzes Kabel an den rechten schwarzen Kontakt usw..
Riskieren tue ich das aber nicht - brauch' ich auch nicht, da ich beim neuen Rechner die P4 und P8-Kabel auch vom neuen Netzteil nehmen kann.
Ersatzkabel - bzw. mehr Kabel als beim Netzteil bei liegen - brauche ich wenn, dann nur bei den Sata-Kabeln, damit ich den Rechner sauberer verkabelt kriege.

Die Warnung von BeQuiet! (s.o.) ist aber berechtigt: die Kabel von den P*7*- und E*7*-Netzteilen passen auch - sind aber anders verdrahtet, was dann dazu führt, dass die Spannungen nicht stimmen.
Ergebnis: ein RZ-PC. (RZ=Röstzwiebel: verbrannt und treibt einem die Tränen in die Augen!).....So, hat jetzt ein bisschen gedauert: ich durfte zwischendurch nochmal eine Telefonberatung für 'nen Kumpel aus Berlin machen.
Der hat 'nen Checksum-Error für seinen NV-RAM - ich vermute einen defekten Bios-Speicher-Chip; eine neue Bios-Batterie hat nix gebracht.
Da er noch 'n AM2-Mainboard hat, habe ich ihm zur Anschaffung eines AM2+-Mainboard geraten - so kann er erstmal die alte CPU weiter benutzen, kann aber später auch eine AM3-CPU (bis zum Phenom II X6 1100T) aufsetzen.​Soweit das; bei mir geht jetzt das Abendbrot in den Kreisverkehr....
Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: eben war der Paketbote da......


----------



## Timmynator (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - nächster Schritt: Werkstattumbau*

Juhu, neue Bilders  

Wahnsinn, was du alles an Werkzeug hast. Und das mit dem Durchmessen hilft bestimmt auch einigen Leuten  

Was deine Kästchen angeht: verscherbelt auch keiner die bei Ebay? Da gibt es einigen Ikea-Kram. Manchmal findet man allerdings auch Sachen nicht im Online-Katalog, im Geschäft gibt es dann aber noch welche. Falls du also bei Ikea vorbeikommst...


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - nächster Schritt: Werkstattumbau*

Hi!

E-Bay ist 'ne gute Idee - mal rein gucken.
Ikea - hab' ich zwar um die Ecke.
Aber da hatten die die Kästen noch nie; ist halt etwas kleiner.
Der andere Ikea - Düsseldorf - ist 23km weg.
Was aber selbst mit dem Fahrrad schaffbar ist; brauche ich - durch die Stadt - auch nur 'ne Stunde, wenn nicht weniger.


Heute mach' ich nix mehr; habe eben nochmal zwei Stunden am Telefon gehangen - war da nicht neulich 'n Bericht über Krebs durch Handys?
Gilt das auch für schnurlose Telefone?


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - nächster Schritt: Werkstattumbau*

Tja, vllt steht ein kleiner Ausflug zu Ikea an, wenn ebay nix hergibt? Irgendwas findet man bei den Schweden doch immer 

Zum Telefon: DECT strahlt dauerhaft, oder? Davor gab es einen anderen Funkstandard, der nur funkte, wenn das Telefon wirklich benutzt wird. Komme aber gerade nicht auf den Namen, weiß nur, dass Manufaktum das als "gesünder" bewirbt


----------



## affli (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - nächster Schritt: Werkstattumbau*

Toller Beitrag! Viel Spass mit dem schönen neuen NT. Sehr Spannend.. 
Ich hab ja noch ein P7 hier liegen und hab damals ein Strang Kabel fürs Basteln veruntreut.
Genau da habe ich festgestellt, dass sich wie du sagst gewisse Drähte kreuzen. Ziemlich dämlich. 

Ist auf alle fälle besser, zumindest für Anwender keine alten Kabel zu verwenden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - nächster Schritt: Werkstattumbau*

Hi!

E-Bay sind'se teilweise verrückt: da soll ich für 'ne Kiste, die vor einem Jahr bei Ikea 10€ gekostet hat, auf 25€ Startgebot bieten!

Ich bin doch nicht bekloppt!
Im Notfall hole ich mir 'n paar passende Bretter Sperrholz im Baumarkt/Holzmarkt und baue mir das selbst - 'ne Fräse (bzw. 'nen Fräszusatz für den Dremel) hab' ich ja jetzt.
Und da ich ja die Originalteile als Vorlage habe, wär's auch nicht soooo schwer - und Zeit habe ich im Moment genug.
@affli: 'n P7 hab' ich nicht (mehr): eines ging zusammen mit dem letzten Rechner weg und ein E7 hab' ich noch in dem, an dem ich gerade sitze - und der geht weg, wenn der neue läuft.

Ich hab' auch mal eben das Pakerl aufgemacht: nix aufregendes drin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur zwei Jogginghosen - bei meiner Länge, ist es sehr schwer, passende zu kriegen; diese gehen leider auch zurück....
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2011)

*BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Hi!

So, ich habe eben mit dem Support von BeQuiet! telefoniert - im Gegensatz zu anderen Firmen ist das bei denen sogar kostenlos (0800er-Nummer).
Klare Aussage: die Kabel der Netzteile der Baureihen P*8* und P*9* sind kompatibel, *nicht* jedoch diese mit denjenigen der Baureihe P*7*, E*7*.
Also: P7-Kabel am P8-/P9-Netzteil gibt ebenso Probleme wie P8-/P9-Kabel am P7-/E7-Netzteil.
Sie lassen sich aber leicht auseinander halten: bei den P8-P9-Kabeln sind die beiden schwarzen Adern gleichmäßig zwischen die farbigen Adern verteilt: Farbe-Schwarz-Farbe-Schwarz-Farbe.
Beim Kabel vom P7-/E7-Netzteil sind die beiden schwarzen Adern nebeneinander gesteckt: rot und Orange liegen nebeneinnder.
Der andere Unterschied: neben der Haltelasche ist beim P7-/E7-Kabel die gelbe Ader zu finden, beim P8-/P9-Kabel die orange Ader.

Im Zweifelsfall empfiehlt es sich aber, die Kabel nur mit dem Netzteil zu verwenden, mit dem sie geliefert wurden.
Zusätzliche Kabel lassen sich über den Support von BeQuiet! beziehen.
Ich selbst habe das mal gemacht: ich habe per Support-Formular um zwei einfache (also nur mit einem Anschluss) 4-Pin-Molex-Kabel für mein E7-Netzteil gebeten.
Eine Antwort bekam ich zwar nicht - aber drei Tage später lag ein fetter Umschlag im Briefkasten.
Drin war ein fast kompletter Kabelsatz für mein E7-Netzteil - und das völlig ohne Nachfrage oder Kosten.
Das ist doch mal ein Service!
Bei meinen Messungen habe ich fest gestellt, dass:


die Spannung führenden Adern (gelb, rot, orange) immer gleich belegt sind - keine Kreuzungen, Sprünge usw.
die Masseadern (schwarz) auch innerhalb eines Netzteiles gekreuzt sein können - das bedeutet, dass die schwarze Ader neben der gelben Ader (vom Stecker an der Netzteilseite) in einem Kabel gleichsinnig in die Stecker (also die Sata- und 4-Pin-Molex) geführt ist, und mal gekreuzt: die schwarze schwarz Ader neben der gelben Ader (Netzteilseite) ist am Stecker (Sata-/4-Pin-Molex) neben der orangen (Sata) bzw. der roten (4-Pin-Molex) Ader angeschlossen.
Da es sich hier um Masse handelt und diese im Netzteil sowieso zusammen geführt sind, macht das nichts aus.

Der wichtige Unterschied zum E7/P7 ist am Stecker am Netzteil zu finden.
Diese Stecker sind mechanisch kompatibel: der Stecker passt ohne Probleme ein beide Richtungen (P7-Stecker am P8-Netzteil, P8-Stecker am P7-Netzteil).
Aber: beim P7/E7-Netzteil ist die Reihenfolge der Adern orange-rot-schwarz-schwarz-gelb; anfangend von der Seite ohne Festhaltelasche.
Beim P8/P9-Netzteil ist die Reihenfolge jedoch gelb-schwarz-rot-schwarz-orange.

Ich hab' das mal fotografiert.

Hier der Stecker der P7/E7-Reihe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht: von der Haltelasche (im Bild unten) aus sind gelb - schwarz - schwarz - rot - orange zu finden.

Und hier nun der P8/P9-Stecker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist die Reihenfolge (wieder von unten/der Haltelasche aus) orange - schwarz - rot - schwarz - gelb.

Daraus folgt, dass bei einem falschen Stecker - P8/P9-Stecker im P7/E7-Netzteil - die obere schwarze Ader dort angesteckt wird, so an sich die rote Ader hin gehört.
Nun ist die Farbcodierung so: 


schwarz: Masse, Minus, -0V, GND - wie auch immer dass nun genannt werden soll.
gelb: +12V
rot: +5V
orange: +3,3V
Jeweils gegen Masse gemessen. Man kann auch +7V aus gelb und rot erzielen - so arbeiten bsp. die 7V-Adapter für die Silent-Wings von BeQuiet! wie auch alle anderen 7V-Molex-Kabel.

Daraus folgt: zwischen orange und der unteren schwarzen Ader sollen 3,3V anliegen, Masse an schwarz.
Es liegen jedoch nun (also wenn ein P8-Kabel am P7-Netzteil angeschlossen wird) 12V an, Masse an schwarz.
Noch schlimmer wird's oben: zwischen orange und der oberen schwarzen Ader (mittlerer Stecker) sollen +3,3V anliegen, Masse an schwarz (Mitte).
Tatsächlich kommen jedoch 7V (Differenz 5V [rot] zu 12V [gelb]) heraus - das kann zu erheblichen Schäden führen!
Genauso an der +5V-Ader (rot): dort sollen zwischen rot und schwarz +5V anliegen; es werden zwar 5V, jedoch mit umgekehrter Polung, da die obere schwarze Ader des P8-Steckers dort gesteckt wird, wo eigentlich rot hin gehört.

Ich hab' das mal in 'ner Tabelle aufgelistet; oben der P7/E7-Stecker, unten der vom P8/P9.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Klartext: die beiden schwarzen können im Regelfall ohne Probleme vertauscht werden.
Eine Vertauschung der schwarzen Adern mit einer farbigen Ader oder der farbigen Adern untereinander können fatale Folgen haben.
Im schlimmsten Fall können Mainboard, RAM, CPU und Grafikkarte 'durchbrennen' - und das Netzteil ebenfalls Schaden nehmen.
An sich sollen - so die Auskunft von BeQuiet! - zwar eingebaute Sicherungen das verhindern.
Ob die jedoch schnell genug sind, möchte ich nicht austesten.
€dit: die Lüfterkabel sind nicht kompatibel: die Lüfter würden falsch herum laufen, weil die Anschlüsse vertauscht sind.
Erkennt man auf dem Foto: links das P8-Kabel, links das P9-Kabel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht: anders herum - die anderen Anschlüsse (für die Lüfter) sind bei beiden Kabeln identisch.

Die Kabel für die Schienen-Zusammen-Schaltung mit dem Slotblenden sind - zumindest optisch; gemessen habe ich sie noch nicht; ich brauch' das eh nicht - gleich.

Soweit dies.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Maverick306 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Tolle Fotos Schienenbruch 

Da sich die Woche mein Coolermaster 525 Watt Netzteil verabschiedet hat, ziehe ich derzeit auch in erwägung mir nen Be Quiet zu holen (hab aber auch noch Seasonic, Enermax, Silverstone und Cougar auf der Liste der alternativen). Kannst du mir mal pls Fotos von nem Sata strang machen? mir geht darum ob die stecker gewinkelt sind, und nicht so blöd wie bei Coolermaster sind.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Hi!

Mach' ich gleich; erstmal steht Energienachschub auf dem Tisch!

grüße

Jochen

€dit: so, die Bilders hab' ich eben gemacht.
Die Kabel sind alle gleich: der Stecker am Netzteil ist gerade, das Kabel bildet mit dem Stecker eine gerade Linie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sieht genauso aus, wie oben auf dem Foto von dem Stecker des E7-Netzteils.

Die jeweiligen Endstecker - Sata- bzw. 4-Pin-Molex-Anschluß - sind ebenfalls gerade ausgeführt; das gilt natürlich auch für die Kabel mit nur einem Anschluß:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anders ist es jedoch bei den Mittelsteckern: einige Kabel haben ja bis zu vier Steckern (3* 4-Pin-Molex, einmal Fdd); die mittleren dieser Stecker sind rechtwinklig zum Kabel angeordnet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bei den jeweiligen Netzteilen bei ist, unterscheidet sich natürlich je nach Leistung und Baureihe.
Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Kabel öfters zu kurz - vor allem bei großen Gehäusen wird's recht knapp.
Auch sind - für meinen Geschmack - zu wenige einfache Kabel dabei: ich habe halt mehrere Geräte (DVD-Brenner, Hdd-Sata-Wechselrahmen, Ssd, Auquaero), die ich einzeln anschließe.
Sei es, dass sie getrennt von den anderen Geräten eingebaut sind (DVD-Brenner, Ssd); sei es, dass ich die Last verteilen will (Aquaero) oder sowieso einen Y-Verbinder nehmen muss (Aquaero: an den Verbinder kommt noch das Tubemeter).

Ob das stört, muss jeder selbst entscheiden; nicht jeder verlegt die Kabel wie ich und jeder hat auch ein anderes Gehäuse.

Was aber in jedem Fall nicht so schön ist: der Sleeve ist weder blickdicht, noch bis an's Ende geführt - wie auch auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.

Grüße

Jochen

€dit2: eben war der Paketbote da.....
Und ich fahre mal Einkaufen!


----------



## Maverick306 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Dank dir für die Fotos. Deine "Wertung" Schreckt aber eher ab vom Be Quiet als das dazu rätst. Da frag ich mich glatt wieso du nach deinem NT Schaden erneut das Netzteil genommen hast ?


----------



## affli (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Kann ich vollends verstehen. BeQuiet ist halt einfach Top. 
Sind ja nicht unbedingt Probleme die aufgezeigt werden sondern eher Feststellungen. 
Wie Schienenbruch auch sagt, der Support ist ungeschlagen. Nicht nur Werbung, sondern hier Stimmts. 

Wie immer Interessant deine Nachforschungen zu Lesen. 
Ich hätt keine Geduld für solche Dinge, aber schön gibts ja Leute wie dich.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Hi!

@Affli: freut mich, wenn ich helfen kann.
Die Tüftelei und das Nachforschen hat mir schon immer Spaß gemacht - und dabei wird's wohl auch noch 'ne Weile bleiben.

Wegen dem BQ-Netzteil - dafür gibt's zwei Gründe:


Der Service ist einfach top!
Wenn Du woanders Hilfe brauchst, kannst Du froh sein, wenn Du überhaupt eine - deutsche - Hotline hast; kostenlos ist die kaum mal. Oft genug hast Du nur ein fremtsprachiges Kontaktformular und bekommst da allzu oft nicht mal 'ne Antwort - und wenn Du eine bekommst, ist es fraglich, ob sie Dir hilft.....
Und: welcher Hersteller schickt Dir kostenlos ohne weitere Diskussionen einen fast kompletten Kabelsatz?
ich habe inzwischen 7 oder 8 BeQuiet!-Netzteile gehabt. Sie sind sehr leise - nahezu unhörbar - und ausgemacht zuverlässig.
Mein 550W-Netzteil ist bei mir 26 Monate am Stück (24Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche) mit hoher Last gelaufen und darf sich seit 3 Jahren in Berlin 'ausruhen' - mit 10 Stunden am Tag in einem Haushalt mit zwei starken Rauchern und mehreren Haustieren. 
Es läuft ohne jedes Problem!
Dass das 750W-P8-Netzteil defekt ist, dürfte eher darauf zurück zu führen sein, dass ich mal das P4-Kabel falsch herum (die Enden vertauscht) eingesteckt habe - was mich Mainboard und Grafikkarte gekostet hat.
Hätte halt genau hinsehen sollen - deutlich genug gekennzeichnet war das Kabel schließlich!
Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden - und bevor ich mir mit einem anderen Hersteller Probleme einhandele, nehme ich das, was ich kenne und wo ich weiß, dass die Dinger was taugen.
Wie war das? Watt de Bur nich kennt, fret hey nich!" (für nicht-Platt-Deutsche: "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, dass isst er nicht!").

So, die Kabel sind einsortiert.
Nächster Schritt: noch 'n Paket auspacken....

Grüße

Jochen
€dit: und das Paket ist ausgepackt!

So sah es aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



A bissl. lädiert, aber was soll's?

War auch was drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verpackungsmaterial.......

'Verpackung' - das bedeutet, da ist noch was drin!

Ist auch: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sind das für Teile, was gibt das nun?

'ne Anleitung war - natürlich - nicht dabei.....

Jemand 'ne Idee?


----------



## Maverick306 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Ich hätte ne Idee - das is ne grillplatte die via (sehr langer) heatpipe an nen GTX480 Quad-SLI Verbund kommt. Die Grakas heizen dann die Platte und du kannst jederzeit was draufschmeisen 

Andererseits könnte es auch einfach nur nen Frühstücksbrett sein


----------



## affli (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Ich tippe eher auf einen neuen Slimradi..


----------



## Gnome (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Sieht wohl eher nach nem Schlagbrett aus mit Schlagstangen . Alle die nen scheußlichen Mod bauen kriegen damit eins drüber gebraten 

Nein...keine Ahnung was das sein soll . Schneidebrett für die Küche?


----------



## Bambusbar (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Also die langen Rohre werden auf die lange Seite von dem Brett montiert und die gebogenen Dinger kommen dann an deren Ende in die Plastiknubbel und verbinden die beiden Rohre ..aber was das sein soll .. keine Ahnung Oo

Was zum rumwippen ^^


----------



## moe (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Vielleicht ein Balancetrainer oder sowas?

PS: Plattdeutsch FTW!


----------



## Tropics (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

ein fussabtreter! nur wozu braucht sowas stangen ... 

oder doch eine sitzheizung weil deine arbeitskammer zu kalt ist?

ps: den spruch verwendet man nicht nur an der kueste, ich kenn den von meinen eltern auch und bin in braunschweig aufgewachsen.


----------



## Ossiracer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Da kommt der PC drauf 
Die gebogenen Rohre wie schon gesagt in die Plastikenden der geraden Rohre und dann die Platte auf die gebogenen Rohre drauf, so dass die noch etwas durch die (wie Haltegriffe aussehenden) Schlitze ragen


----------



## Black Buty (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

is doch klar was das ist!
ein geriffeltes Plastikbrettchen, 2 gebogene Metallröhrchen und 2 gerade Röhrchen mit Plastikenden


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Hi!

Bisher nur halbe Treffer: 2 gebogene Rohre, geriffeltes Bretterl, 4 Plastikenden und zwei gerade Rohre stimmt schon mal.

Das Ergebnis ist eine Mischung aus den beiden hier:


Tropics schrieb:


> ein fussabtreter! nur wozu braucht sowas stangen ...


'Fuß' ist schon gut!


Ossiracer schrieb:


> Da kommt der PC drauf
> Die gebogenen Rohre wie schon gesagt in die Plastikenden der geraden  Rohre und dann die Platte auf die gebogenen Rohre drauf, so dass die  noch etwas durch die (wie Haltegriffe aussehenden) Schlitze ragen


Das was drauf kommt, stimmt auch - halbwegs.
Und der Aufbau ist richtig beschrieben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So viel sei verraten: ein Grill ist's nicht - auch wenn gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit meinem Elektrogrill durchaus gegeben sind (natürlich _rein _zufällig.....)

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Sickpuppy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Ach hier son Hackbrett ausm Ikea "deluxe-edition", hab ich meiner Mom auch zum Geburtstag geschenkt.

Ja ne. das stellt man sich doch so unter den Schreibtisch nicht wahr?


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Ja - da, wo ich's auch beleuchten kann....
 (Bevor die Frage kommt: ich bin so bekloppt und habe eine Beleuchtung unterm Schreibtisch - macht sich sehr gut, wenn man da mal wieder Kabel verlegen will)


----------



## L.B. (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Jetzt weiß ich, was du vorhast. Du willst den "Tisch" am Schreibtisch montieren und darauf den Rechner stellen. 
Ein Keks reicht mir übrigens als Belohnung für diese geniale Schlussfolgerung. 

P.S. Eine Beleuchtung habe ich auch am Schreibtisch, das ist nicht nur praktisch, sondern sorgt für eine sehr angenehme indirekte Beleuchtung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Ääähm - ne-ne-ja-ja.

Im Klartext: wird nicht am Schreibtisch montiert - kommt nicht der Rechner drauf - ja; 'nen Keks kann ich stiften - ja, die Beleuchtung ist sehr praktisch (teuer war sie auch nicht).

Beleuchtung ist gutes Stichwort: ich hatte ja berichtet, dass ich drei Lidl-Lampen benutze, 10€, schwenkbarer Reflektor, anreihbar.
Die sind nächste Woche wieder im Angebot - ich hole mir wohl auch noch mal ein oder zwei.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Errare humanum est! 

Aber mach es nicht zu spannend, meine F5-Taste ist schon ganz abgenutzt.


----------



## Timmynator (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Also ich würd auf ne Fußstütze tippen...


----------



## h_tobi (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

-dito-

es ist mM nach eine Ablage für die Füße, also was ergonomisches für den Arbeitsplatz.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Hi!

Stimmt Tobi - aber Timmy war leider schneller: ist eine Fußstütze.
Die alte war nun langsam doch ein wenig 'klapprig' geworden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Kabelbindern zusammen gehalten, trotzdem schief - sie hat's einfach hinter sich.
Ist auch alt genug: das Teil habe ich seit rund 20 Jahren - und trampel da mit Schuhgröße 48 drauf herum.

Da war 'ne neue überfällig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier ist die Unterschreibtischbeleuchtung an - noch 'n Vorteil, den die hat....


Gibbet noch 'nen Keks für Timmy:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit dies - ich entsorge den alten Fußtritt und fange mit Auspacken für den Karton-PC an.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Tropics (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

tjajaja die ergonomie ... ich bin glaub ich der letzte mensch auf der welt der diese geschwungenen "ergonomischen tastaturen" verwendet die vor 10 jahren ploetzlich in mode kamen - aber ich find das einfach sau angenehm zum tippen!


----------



## L.B. (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Was es nicht alles gibt.  Die alte Stütze sieht aber wirklich ein bisschen angeschlagen aus. Trotzdem fehlt da noch etwas, und zwar die Pedale zum Spielen.


----------



## Timmynator (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Ole, mein erster Forenkeks  Schuhgröße 48? Fällt das nicht schon in die Kategorie Kindersarg?


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Hi!


Tropics schrieb:


> tjajaja die ergonomie ... ich bin glaub ich der letzte mensch auf der welt der diese geschwungenen "ergonomischen tastaturen" verwendet die vor 10 jahren ploetzlich in mode kamen - aber ich find das einfach sau angenehm zum tippen!


 Na, warte mal, bis die nächsten Bilder kommen - ich hab' auch noch so'n Teil, benutze es aber ungern (einfach nicht gewohnt)





L.B. schrieb:


> Trotzdem fehlt da noch etwas, und zwar die Pedale zum Spielen.


 Die stehen auf'm Schreibtisch - noch....





Timmynator schrieb:


> Ole, mein erster Forenkeks


Glückwunsch!





Timmynator schrieb:


> Schuhgröße 48? Fällt das nicht schon in die Kategorie Kindersarg?


 Neee: ich: Fischkopp - das: Elbkahn!
Ich lebe halt auf großem Fuße...

Ich verrate schon mal was:


Testaufbau läuft
Hatte aber ein Anschluß-Problem
Fotos habe ich auch schon gemacht - und zwar 'ne Menge
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Ich habe "Bilder" gelesen...immer ran, Bilder sind besonders gut, wenn man sie sehen kann


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - BeQuiet!-Netzteil: Kabeltausch zwischen verschiedenen Baureihen?*

Hi!

Lass' mir mal 'nen Moment, ein wenig zu testen.
Ich war ja fleissig - angefangen hat's so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie immer: 'ne Schachtel....

Geht auch auf, das Teil: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da haben sie mal nach gedacht: das Mainboard und das Zubehör sind getrennt verpackt - man kann die beiden Innenkartons einzeln entnehmen.

Ich hab' das dann auch gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



'ne Menge Zubehör:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch mehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen: Klebeschilder für die Sata-Kabel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mache das zwar anders - ich habe 'nen Banddrucker für so was - aber mal mit gedacht.
Mainbord-Übersicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die PCI-E und PCI-Slot's:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4PCI-E-Slots und zwei PCI-Slots - das wird reichen.
Ursprünglich wollte ich ja zwei Grafikkarten (Slot 1&3, beide 16x) und ein RevoDrive (Slot 4 - ganz rechts) einbauen.
Das Revo hat sich aber erledigt - der technische Fortschritt hat mir die OCZ Vertex 3 gebracht; die lässt sich einfacher einbauen, kostet weniger und kann mir nicht im Wege sein (Stichwort: Midplate).
Insgesamt sind 8 Lüfteranschlüsse vorhanden; zieht man den CPU-Lüfter ab, bleiben immer noch 7 Gehäuselüfter - das sollte auch für große Gehäuse ausreichend sein; eine Lüftersteuerung braucht man nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der Unterkante sind die Taster und USB-Anschlüsse_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rechts sind der 24-Pol ATX-Anschluß und zusammen 7 Sata-Ports - der achte ist als E-Sata auf der I/O-Blende zu finden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die I/O-Blende ist gut ausgestattet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von links nach rechts, oben nach unten:


1. Block:
Tastatur - immer noch ein PC2-Stecker
2*USB 2.0
 
Taster: mit diesem Taster kann man das BIOS reseten, ohne den Rechner aufschrauben zu müssen
Block 2:
2* USB 3.0 (Abwärtskompatibel zu USB 2.0)
 
SPDIF-Anschluß: hier kann man eine Stereoanlage über Lichtwellenleiter anschließen - durch die digitale Übertragung der Informationen ist die Tonqualität erheblich besser....wenn man ein entsprechende Anlage und Boxen hat!
Block 3:
2* USB 2.0
FireWire (1394) - hab' ich noch nie gebraucht....
E-Sata
 
Block 4:
LAN (G-LAN)
2* USB 2.0
 
Schalter 'ROG-Connect': mit diesem Schalter wird der rechts daneben liegende USB-Port umgeschaltet, um für die ROG-Verbindung oder als USB-Port zu dienen.
USB-ROG-Connect: der ROG-Connect-Anschluß
Block 5: die üblichen Anschlüsse für Sound
Na, denn: mal zusammen bauen - zuerst die CPU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU und der boxed-Kühler.
Da ich später sowieso einen Wasserkühler auf baue, reicht mir zum testen der Boxed-Kühler aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die CPU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der AMD Phenom II X6 1090T ist mit 6*3,2Ghz getaktet und kann im Turbo-Modus bis 3,8Ghz gehen - ohne Übertaktung.

Ich verrate es schon mal: ich habe ihn ohne Probleme auf 4,093Ghz bekommen.

Gekühlt muss er werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach, aber ausreichend: der Boxed-Kühler.
Da is noch 'nen Deckel drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den nehmen wir lieber ab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier kommt die CPU hin - irgendwie gefällt mir das Prinzip besser als das bei Intel......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur CPU locker rein legen und sanft in die Löcher gleiten lassen, Hebel zu und fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der CPU-Kühler ist schnell aufgesetzt - ein Bein eingehakt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das andere Bein auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Riegel zu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun nur noch den Lüfter anstecken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig!

Wenn ich später den Wasserkühler aufbaue, werde ich wohl eine Backplate anschrauben müssen.
Nächster Schritt: Arbeitsspeicher - auch RAM genannt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Riegel Mushkin 1333er zu je 4GB.
Da kommen sie hin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage: wo denn nun?
Es gab mal Boards, bei denen musste man die beiden oberen Slots belegen (einmal rot, einmal schwarz), bei anderen immer die beiden gleichfarbigen (egal, welche) , bei wieder anderen soll man bestimmte zuerst nehmen....

Mal im Handbuch nachsehen - Scheibenkleister: alles in Englisch!
Bei einem Mainboard der Oberklasse - und zu denen rechnet das Crosshair Formula ja wohl - erwarte ich eine deutsche Anleitung oder wenigstens eine Downloadmöglichkeit auf der Asus-Webseite.

Mal sehen, was mein Englisch her gibt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"We recommmend that you install teh memory modules from the red slots for better overclocking capabality"

Zu Deutsch: "Wir empfehlen, zuerst RAM-Module in die roten Slots einzubauen, um eine bessere Übertaktungs-Kapazität zu erreichen."

Erstmal gucken, wie herum - man muss es ja nicht mit Gewalt testen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch nicht schwieriger als bei DDR 2.

Nächster Punkt: der P8-Anschluß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da das BeQuiet!-Netzteil modular aufgebaut ist, habe ich jetzt nur das Kabel am Mainboard hängen - und nicht schon das Netzteil dran!
Nächster Schritt: die beiden Sata-Kabel für das DVD-Laufwerk und die System-Festplatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der Festplatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und am DVD-Slot-In-Laufwerk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hhhmmm - recht klein.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also der passt schon mal nicht!

Und der Stromstecker?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nö - auch nicht!

Verflixt: ich hätte mit dem Laufwerk gleich 'nen Adapter von Min-Sata auf Sata bestellen sollen.

Also 'durfte' ich erstmal los fahren, um so einen Eumel zu kriegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Ende bin ich fast 40km gefahren, bevor ich den Adapter bekommen habe - und dann auch nur einen für den behelfsmäßigen Betrieb; für den endgültigen Einbau ist das Kabel zu kurz...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30cm sind später erheblich zu wenig aber was soll's - erstmal kann ich testen.

5 Minuten später:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man soweit ist, ist das Schlimmste geschafft!

Hier noch mal der ganze Aufbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erste Testergenisse: Performance-Test birngt 3242 Punkte - mein Q9550er bringt bei 4*3,60GHz nur 1920 Punkte.
Die Vertex 3 bringt viel: von 896 (Intel Postville G2 mit 80GB) auf 3540 Punkte (OCZ Vertex 3 mit 120GB)
Obwohl bei beiden die gleiche Grafikkarte eingebaut - und beim alten Rechner noch übertaktet - ist, hat der Neue Vorteile: im 3D-Test kommt der alte Rechner auf 1184 Punkte, der Neue auf 1626; im 2D-Test sind es 386 zu 744 Punkte.

Dass der CPU-Test Unterschiede zeigt, ist klar: 5615 zu 7743 Punkte.
Nur beim Cd-Test ist der alte Rechner im Vorteil: 877 zu 493 Punkte - woran das auch immer liegen mag.

Der Neue Rechner bringt beim 3D-Mark 06 17552 Punkte - ohne Crossfire.

Soweit dieses - ich mach' dann Feierabend.....
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Schöne HW hast du dir da gegönnt und eine sehr ausführliche Bilderstrecke die du uns hier präsentiert, 

dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen System.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

Schön, von Dir mal wieder zu hören - ich hoffe, mir bleiben weitere Pleiten (so wie Deine - mein Beileid übrigens) erspart.

Im Moment läuft in dem Rechner hier eine 5770er mit Wasserkühler - nur ohne Wasser.
Der Kupferblock allein reicht aus, die 5770 zu kühlen - zumindest einige Zeit und solange ich nur auf dem Desktop arbeite.
Nach einer halben Stunde auf'm Desktop habe ich 66° - das dürfte unbedenklich ein, der Kühler ist nicht mal handwarm.

Die zweite 5770-Vapor-X ist in den provisorischen Aufbau gewandert, weil ich da nachher mal ein paar CF-Versuche machen will - da möchte ich schon lieber eine brauchbare Kühlung haben; sonst brennt mir die Karte durch.
Und 5770er im Referenz-Design sind ja nun wirklich schwer zu kriegen!

Ich meld' mich heute Abend noch mal, wenn ich durch bin.

Morgen kommt dann das erste 'Probesitzen' des Mainboards im neuen Gehäuse.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

So, die ersten Test's habe ich gemacht.

Zuerst mal ein Grund, warum ich von RevoDrive abgekommen bin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, blockiert die Dual-Slotblende der 5770 den Slot in welchen das Revodrive eingebaut werden müsste.
Ich hatte ganz zu Anfang mal 'ne HIS-5770 im Referenzdesign mit Singel-Slotblende; die habe ich mir leider zerschossen - und keine passende Ersatzkarte gefunden.
Der Wasserkühler ist zwar niedrig genug, dass das RevoDrive passen würde, aber ob ich die Dual-SLotblende der 5770 einfach kürzen kann, bezweifle ich doch: da ist ja der zweite DVI-Anschluß drauf.
Den brauch ich zwar nicht, ob ich den einfach abgetrennt bekomme, weiß ich nicht- ich sehe bei Gelegenheit mal nach und wenn es geht, gibt's hier eine ausführliche Anleitung.

Und: ja, ich weiß - die Karte könnte mal 'ne Besenstunde brauchen.....

Wie dem auch sei, hier mal ein Screenshot von einem Test mit Performance-Text 7 und 3D-Mark 06:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit CF-System, die CPU auf 4,06Ghz übertaktet.

Übertakten ist ein gutes Stichwort: der OC-Knopf am Mainboard hat nicht viel gebracht; das System hing sich beim Windows-Start auf.
Ich war schon immer der Meinung, dass hardwaremäßige Übertaktungsvarianten genauso wenig taugen, wie Übertaktungs-Software - und das bestätigt sich mal wieder.

Soweit dies; ich spiele erstmal ein neues BIOS auf das Crosshair IV Formula auf - mehr gewohnheitsmäßig als aus Notwendigkeit.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Tropics (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

die tastatur kenn ich doch ... die hatt ich auch mal  
die pfeiltasten sind fuers computerspielen absolut ungeeignet, und auch zum normalen surfen (ja ich bin manchmal zu faul nach dem mausrad zu suchen, das kann ja praktisch irgendwo auf dem tisch sein) recht unpraktisch wenn man an die normale T-anordnung gewoehnt ist. von der verarbeitung aber super, haelt (leider) ewig.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Du wirst lachen: das Teil hab' ich vor zwei Jahren vom Sperrmüll geholt - lag eines Morgens bei uns vor'm Haus, ich kam von Nachtschicht und hab's mir mitgenommen.
Man weiß ja nie - und die Funktastatur, die ich noch habe, ist zu langsam, so dass ich damit nicht in's Bios komme!
Zum Einrichten, Testen usw. langt's - weiter aber auch nicht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Das Microsoft Natural Keyboard habe ich auch noch in der Werkstatt liegen, trotz Dreck und diversen Stürzen verrichtet es noch immer seinen Dienst. 
Den 2ten DVI Anschluss könntest du theoretisch entfernen, da die Karten aber wie du sagtest, schwer zu bekommen sind, würde ich eher darauf verzichten.


----------



## Tropics (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Den 2ten DVI Anschluss könntest du theoretisch entfernen, da die Karten aber wie du sagtest, schwer zu bekommen sind, würde ich eher darauf verzichten.


 
Aber dazu muesste man den Stecker umloeten oder? Klingt nach einem spannenden Mod


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

Nö - eigentlich nur den Blechkasten um den Anschluß ab und dann den Anschluß abschneiden.
Ich hab' hier noch 'ne zerschossen HIS-5770 liegen, die ist genauso aufgebaut - an der probiere ich's die Tage mal aus (vmtl. heute noch).

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

So, weiter geht's: ich hab' erstmal den Mainboardtray ausgebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil ist für mich nicht ganz durchdacht: in meinen Augen bringt ein Mainboardtray nur etwas, wenn die Slotblenden, an denen bsp. die Grafikkarte(n) befestigt werden.
Gerade beim Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung bringt es nix, wenn ich zwar das Mainboard einbauen und verschlauchen kann, aber die nächsten Bauteile - Grafikkarte(n) - erst einbauen kann, nachdem ich den Mainboardtray mit dem Mainboard in's Gehäuse gesetzt habe.

Bei mir wird's so laufen, dass ich erst das Mainboard auf den Tray schraube, dann den Tray in's Gehäuse und erst danach die Verdrahtung und Verschlauchung mache.

Hier mal das Gehäuse von der anderen Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider lässt sich auch der Deckel nicht vom Gehäuse abnehmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch gut; nun zurück zum Tray - erstmal setze ich die Abstandhalter ein: 
Material bereit gelegt - Mainboard, Abstandhalter, Schrauben und 'Loctide':
Abstandhalter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



'Befstigungsmittel-Rotations-Gerät' - ein Schraubendreher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schraubensicherung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sichere die Abstandhalter meistens mit Schraubensicherung, damit sie sich nicht mit heraus drehen, wenn ich das Mainboard wieder ab schraube.

Nächster Schritt: Mainboard aufgelegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Löcher zeichne ich mit 'nem Filzstift an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun die Abstandhalter dran:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und schon ist das Mainboard aufgeschraubt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mal probehalber in's Gehäuse gesetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gedacht ist es so, dass eine Midplate unten in's Gehäuse eingebaut wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diese Midplate kommt rechts die Doppel-Laing versenkt eingebaut, so dass der Deckel ein Stück über die Midplate ragt - weil es mit dem neue Watercool-Deckel nicht so gut geht, hatte ich den alten besorgt.
Eine Seitenplatte wird in Verlängerung der rechten Seitenwand des 5,25"-Schachtes eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf diese Seitenplatte kommen die beiden AGB's nebeneinander.
Wo ich mir noch unsicher bin, ist, wie ich die Anschlüsse der AGB's verlegen: direkt nach hinten, senkrecht nach unten, einen als direkte Verbindung mit einem T-Stück und von dort nach unten oder eine Mischung daraus?

Mal sehen; ich mache erstmal die Platten fertig und dann sehen wir weiter.

Grüße

jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

Und weiter geht's: ich habe 'mal eben' die 5770 auf Einzelslot-blende umgebaut.

An sich ganz einfach, man muss nur aufpassen, was man macht und nicht zu viel Gewalt anwenden.

Erster Schritt: genau hinsehen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes entferne ich mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher die Blechabdeckung von der ganze Geschichte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drunter ist eine Kunststoffabedeckung - die einen zusätzlichen Zweck erfüllt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie hält die dünnen Drähte, welche die Verbindung zwischen Platine und oberem DVI-Anschluss herstellen, auf Position, so dass kein Kurzschluss entsteht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Drähte - an sich dünne Blechstreifen - schneide ich mit einem feinen Seitenschneider ab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun nur vom Halteblech, auf dem die beiden DVI-Anschlüsse befestigt sind, den oberen Teil mit dem Dremel abgetrennt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzter Schritt: die vorhin abgeschraubte Doppelslotblende auf Singleslot kürzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz gerade ist der Schnitt nicht; ein Tribut an mein kaputtes Handgelenk.
Alles ganz einfach - also nun der 'Ernstfall':
die 5770er mit aufgesetztem EK-Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 10 Minuten später bin ich fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit dies - schwierig war's nicht.

Ich teste die Karte nachher mal - jetzt steht erstmal was anderes an: Essen und Montreal!
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## reisball (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Das Case ist ein Traum und das MB auch. Mir gefallen deine ausführlichen Updates sehr gut .


----------



## L.B. (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Mal eben einen DVI Anschluss wegdremeln, traut sich nicht jeder. Hut ab.  Ich persönlich hätte ihn zwar komplett abgelötet, aber das erhöht das Risiko, dass man eine Leiterbahn bzw. ein Lötpad beschädigt, zumal die Hersteller mit bleifreiem Lot arbeitetn, was einen recht hohen Schmelzpunkt hat.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

@Reisball: ja, beide gefallen mir auch sehr.
Das Nachfolgegehäuse des V1010 gefällt mir mit der Lochstruktur gar nicht....
Beim Mainboard hatte ich mal an ein EVGA - und damit Sockel 1366 - gedacht, das aber dann aus Kostengründen verworfen.
Zumal ich die Leistung nicht brauche - die des 1090T langt mir gut hin.
@L.B.: Komplett ablöten wollte ich den Eumel nicht - die Löterei ist mir zu fein; so einen feinen Lötkolben hab' ich nicht.
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob das evtl. zweischichtig gelötet ist.

Mal sehen, ob die Karte es noch tut - wenn der DVI es nicht tun sollte, wär' nicht so tragisch: 


ich benutze die Karte sowieso nur als Booster für's CF
wenn ein Monitor dran kommt, dann über HDMI - ich habe nur einen Monitor und dazu einen HDMI-Umschalter; das DVI-Kabel passt nicht durch den Monitorarm!
Mal sehen - im Moment bin ich mit der Midplate beschäftigt.

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: mit der Midplate bin ich erstmal fertig - um die Zeit gehe ich nicht mehr mit Säge und Feile an so was.....
Angefangen habe ich es mit dem Blech - hier ist es schon auf Länge geschnitten und der erste Ausschnitt drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal probehalber rein gelegt und angezeichnet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgewinkelt - zum weiteren Probieren habe ich das Mainboard noch mal ausgebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal fertig eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Detail am Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, habe ich da für den Hebel am 4. PCI-E-Slot noch einen Ausschnitt gemacht - aber auch den Hebel etwas gekürzt (was die Funktion aber nicht beeinträchtigt)

Im Endzustand kommt da noch Kantenschutz drauf und die Midplate wird noch ein wenig nachbearbeitet - ich denke, an der rechten Seite mache ich noch den einen oder anderen Einschnitt.

Soweit erstmal dies.

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: eben gab's noch ein Erfolgserlebnis: ich hatte seit geraumer Zeit so eine Melodie im Hinterkopf, nur den Text nicht dazu. Vorhin (so kurz vor 1 Uhr) spielen sie eben den Titel im Festzelt gegenüber - laut genug, dass ich einen teil des Textes verstehen konnte. Den Rest haben Google und das Stichwort 'Lyrics' erledigt....


----------



## h_tobi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Wieder sehr schöne Updates, die Midplate hast du super eingepasst. 
Die GraKa hast du auch gut hin bekommen, so hätte ich es auch gemacht, an Multilayer PCBs löte ich auch ned gerne herum.
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, das die Karte läuft, aber eigentlich sollte sie es tun. 

Die Idee die MB Bolzen mit Loctite zu sichern ist genial, ich habe schon so manches Mal mit den Bolzen gekämpft.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

@Tobi: ja, das ärgert mich auch öfters - auch bei DVI- oder Sub-D-Anschlüssen für Monitor und so: wenn man das Kabel fest andreht und dann wieder abschraubt, hat man oft den Bolzen mit draußen....
Deswegen mache ich bei den meisten Grafikkarten - gleich nach dem Auspacken - diese Sechskantbolzen raus, 'nen Tropfen Loctite drauf und wieder rein.
Dann habe ich Ruhe und bekomme sie im Notfall wieder heraus.
*Wichtig* ist aber eines: überflüssiges Loctite muss sofort abgewischt werden: das Zeug frisst Kunststoff auf und kann Platinen oder Isolierungen beschädigen!
So, es geht weiter!
Erstmal habe ich die Midplate noch ein wenig bearbeitet - einige Stellen gefielen mir noch nicht so ganz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rand unten wir hoffentlich nicht zu lang sein und vom Ramen des Seitenteils abgedeckt - sonst muss ich mir noch mal ein neues Blech besorgen: das ist schon die maximale Breite.....

Da fällt mir ein: ich habe noch gar kein Seitenteil mit Fenster.....

So sieht die linke Seite aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, das kann so bleiben - da kommen links an der Rückwand vom Gehäuse noch zwei Winkel angenietet, auf denen die Midplate aufliegen kann; befestigt wird sie mit Doppelklebeband.
Auch der ganz rechte Bereich kann wohl so bleiben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Spalt wird von der Seitenplatte abgedeckt - evtl. vergrößere ich den sogar noch, um Schläuche durch zu bekommen.
Was mir noch etwas Sorgen macht, ist der Bereich hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die grün markierte Stelle ist OK, an den rot markierten Stellen muss ich nochmal gaaaanz genau nachsehen - nicht, dass ich da irgendwo Kontakt kriege und mir das Mainboard in die Binsen geht.

Schließlich sind wir hier bei NobLorRos.......

Der Kantenschutz wird da aber einiges helfen- den muss ich mir erstmal machen.

Rechts kann ich auch Blindstecker drauf machen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## reisball (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Was ist den jetzt aus der Graka geworden, hast du die schon getestet?


----------



## wintobi (13. Juni 2011)

reisball schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den jetzt aus der Graka geworden, hast du die schon getestet?



Reisball will es wissen  ich aber auch


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

Ne, bin ich noch nicht zu gekommen: mein Rechner ist schwer beschäftigt: Videoumwandlung (eine Woche aufgenommen Doku's umwandeln).
Ich denke aber, dass ich das nachher noch mache - der Tag hat ja noch ein paar Stunden.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## reisball (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Alles klar, ich wünsch dir viel Glück, dass sie noch läuft.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

Ich denke schon...obwohl: wir sind bei NobLorRos......

Die Videoumwandlung dauert noch zwei Stunden - in der zeit mache ich schon mal die Seitenplatte.

Grüße

jochen


----------



## Black_PC (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hast ja wieder einiges geschafft, die Midplate sieht schon gut aus.

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass die 5770 noch läuft, aber dann müsstest du eigentlich deinen NobLorRos-Rang verlieren.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!



Black_PC schrieb:


> Hast ja wieder einiges geschafft,


 Zeit wurde es ja auch!



Black_PC schrieb:


> Hast ja wieder einiges geschafft, die Midplate sieht schon gut aus.


Und das geht weiter - hoffe ich....


Black_PC schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass die 5770 noch läuft,


Will's doch mal stark hoffen - aber notfalls habe ich noch eine als Ersatz; müsste mir dann nur eine andere Grafikkarte für den jetzigen Arbeitsrechner kaufen.
Die bräuchte dann aber wenigsten kein Referenzdesign sein - was die Beschaffung unheimlich vereinfacht!



Black_PC schrieb:


> aber dann müsstest du eigentlich deinen NobLorRos-Rang verlieren.


Tja, so kann's gehen.....



Black_PC schrieb:


> aber dann müsstest du eigentlich deinen NobLorRos-Rang verlieren.


 ...nur bin ich momentan scheinbar der einzige aktive NobLorRos'ler!

Inzwischen habe ich den Kantenschutz fertig - muss den nur noch ankleben.
Das mache ich aber erst kurz vor dem Lackieren, wenn ich die Platte gereinigt habe - so hält's eh' nicht!

linke Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und rechts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Material habe ich einfach Schrumpfschlauch genommen und den aufgeschnitten.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Dukex2 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

So was nenn ich mal pass-genau


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen, das die Karte läuft, aber eigentlich sollte sie es tun.


 Hat jemand der Grafikkarte gesagt was sie soll?
Aber: danke für's Daumen drücken - hat geholfen!



reisball schrieb:


> Was ist den jetzt aus der Graka geworden, hast du die schon getestet?





wintobi schrieb:


> Reisball will es wissen  ich aber auch


 
Kann ich Euch jetzt sagen: sie tut's einwandfrei - sonst könnte ich jetzt nicht schreiben: sie steckt im Arbeitsrechner.

hat also geklappt; den DVI-Ausgang habe ich nicht getestet - brauche ich eh' nicht!

Grüße

jochen


----------



## Tropics (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

cooler graka-mod 
und so isses natuerlich viel sicherer als loeten - wer weiss was man dabei alles vernoblorrost!


----------



## FanomFrame (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

hi 
die frage wurde wahrscheinlich schon öfter gestellt aber wieso wartest du nicht nicht noch
und holst BD mit AM3+ Board ich würde den "Zeitraum der Fertigstellung" verschieben für BD


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Nicht viel - nur eine 165€-Graka.

Spaß beiseite: das Problem ist nicht mal das Geld - obwohl auch das weh tut.
Das eigentliche Problem ist, eine 5770 im *Referenzdesign* zu bekommen!
Die meisten sind heute im zweiten oder dritten Referenzdesign - die Wasserkühler passen aber nur auf's erste......

@FF: ich will den Mod die nächsten zwei Monate fertig haben - ich habe ihn schon oft genug verschoben.
Danach fange ich 'nen Neuen an -- ich habe da schon ein paar Ideen......
Ab davon: warten auf den AM3+ hätte bedeutet, dass ich bis dahin wenig machen kann, weil ja viel vom Mainboarddesign ab hängt - und die Langeweile brauch' ich auch nicht wirklich!


Ich ess' erstmal was.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## FanomFrame (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

aso naja das kann man verstehen


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

So, das Seitenblech nimmt Gestalt an.

Angefangen hat's wie immer: mit 'nem Stück Blech.
Da habe ich dann den Kantstreifen von der Abkantbank aufgelegt und mit Reißnadel und Messer angeritzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgeknickt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach mehrfachem hin und her biegen bricht's dann entlang der angeritzten Kante ab.

Nächster Schritt ist das Abkanten der Seite, die senkrecht auf's Mainboard stoßen soll; also - abmessen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abkanten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 'rum das Ganze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig - oder auch nicht!
Das Problem ist folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauche über dem 24-Pin-ATX-Stecker (unterer oranger Pfeil) mindestens 3cm für das Kabel.
Das ergibt vom Mainboardtray bis zum Hdd-Wechselrahmen (das Gerät oben im 5,25"-Schacht) 5cm.
Ich habe da aber nur 4cm Platz (rote Pfeile): 2cm vom Mainboardtray bis zur Seitenwand des 5,25"-Schachtes (grüne Pfeile) und nochmal 2cm von da bis zum Hdd-Wechselrahmen.
Das langt also nicht so ganz.
Ich kann aber mit den 4cm hinkommen, wenn ich das Kabel nicht sleeve und die Adern einzeln umknicke.

Weiß zufällig jemand, wo ich eine 90°-Verlängerung für den 24-Poligen ATX-Stecker her bekomme?

Na, ich mach' weiter - nächster Schritt: anpassen und am Mainboard die Ausschnitte machen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Ciddy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

hm also eine 90° Verlängerung is mir so noch nicht untergekommen, jedenfalls zum Kauf obwohl das meiner Meinung nach is das eine echte Marktlücke
ich kenn nur die Lösung bei der einfach der Stecker dran glauben muss und modifiziert wird

tolle Updates die du da zeigst, paar sehr interessante Sachen dabei
viel Spass bei den weiteren arbeiten


----------



## reisball (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Einen 90°-Stecker wirst du nicht finden, aber vlt hilft dir das .

Klick mich


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

Danke - mal sehen: notfalls baue ich mir so eine Verlängergung selbst, muss mir nur Stecker  & Kupplung bestellen.

Ich bin inzwischen mit der Sideplate fertig.
So sieht das Ganze ohne Sideplate aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mit Sideplate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Sideplate im Detail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch genauer: der untere Bereich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Da ist mir was aufgefallen: auf dem Mainboard ist rechts vom 'Clear-CMOS'-Jumper ein 8-poliger Anschluß/Jumper, mit dem ich nix anzufangen weiß - auch im Handbuch finde ich nix.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im grünen Rechteck der 'Clear-CMOS'-Jumper, im roten der unbekannte Anschluß.
hat jemand zufällig oder absichtlich eine Ahnung, was das ist?
Nicht, dass ich mir was hinter der Sideplate verstecke, was ich noch brauche.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Dukex2 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Da bin ich auf das Ergebnis aber gespannt, wenn du den Winkel wirklich umsetzt.


----------



## BENNQ (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Zum 24 Pin 90 ° Stecker: techPowerUp! Forums - View Single Post - Hybrid cooled SR-2 in Level10

Vlt hilft dir das ja was


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Wenn ich mir Dein Präzisionsmessgerät (Post #263, Bild 1 und 3) so anschaue, kann ich über das Ergebnis nur noch staunen.  Da passt alles richtig sauber. Die Abkantbank scheint das Geld auch wert zu sein. Das kann sich sehen lassen. 

Wie immer, wieder gut und ausführlich dokumentiert.

Ist der unbekannte Anschluß evtl. für Power-Taster, Reset, Power-LED...? Ich kenne das Board jetzt nicht, die sitzen aber häufig unten rechts, in der Ecke.

LG


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

Was hast Du gegen meinen 'Zoll'stock?
Der sieht schlimmer aus, als er ist - einen Meßschieber habe ich allerdings wirklich nicht.
Könnt' ich ja mal dran denken, wenn ich diese Woche zum Baumarkt gehe und die Farben und anderen Kantenschutz hole.

Power-Taster usw.: nee - die sitzen noch 'n Stück tiefer, unter der Midplate.
Sind auch entsprechend gekennzeichnet - an dem Eumel finde ich gar nix!

Was den ATX-Stecker angeht: der Platz könnte gerade so ausreichen; notfalls ändere ich den Stecker etwas ab: wenn ich am Rand das Plastik weg schneide, kann ich die Kabel besser abwinkeln - evtl. nehme ich den ATX-Stecker meines kaputten 750W-P7, ändere den und löte dieses Kabel dann an das Kabel vom P9-Netzteil an.
So bekomme ich gleich ein längeres Kabel; das vorhandene ist ein wenig knapp.
Eventuell passt ja dieser 90°-Stecker direkt in den vorhandenen hinein - das wäre die einfachste Lösung.

Ich bestell' mal was bei AT - dann probiere ich das Ende der Woche aus.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kalmar (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Seltsam, der Anschluss steht nicht im MB-Manual und ist dort auf der "Karte" auch nicht eingezeichnet?! Aber stimmt, sieht schon ein bissl aus wie für Power etc., aber der dürfte unterhalb des Blechs liegen...
Schreib auf jeden Fall wenn du rauskriegst, wofür der gut ist.
lg


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

So, der Kollege von Asus - Doktor [Asus] - hat geantwortet: es ist ein Debug-Anschluss für die RMA-Abteilung - also so was ähnliches wie der Diagnose-Anschluss an meiner Lok oder eurem Auto.
Ich brauche den Eumel nicht, also kann ich das Ding abdecken.

Grüße

jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

So, den Stecker habe ich mal probehalber umgebaut.

Allerdings ist mir das für's Endergebnis nix; ich habe schon bei AT Material bestellt.
Unter anderem einen 90°-Winkelstecker - da müsste ich nur noch Buchsen anlöten oder so.
Und eine 30cm-Verlängerung: da würde ich den Stecker ebenso modifizieren, wie ich's mit dem anderen probiert habe

Außerdem hab' ich Kantenschutz und eine P8-Verlängerung bestellt.

Die Modifikation am ATX-Kabel - die ich ja am defekten P7-Netzteil 'geübt' habe - ist auf den Bildern zu erkennen.

Hier habe ich schon eine Seite abgeschnitten: vorsichtig mit'm Dremel dran lang und die Querstege mit einem kleinen Seitenschneider abgeschnitten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das jetzt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Stecker braucht so nur noch knappe 1,5cm über'm ATX-Stecker vom Mainboard - da muss ich noch 'ne kleines Stück drücken: ich habe nur 1,2cm Platz; das sollte aber klappen.
Hier sieht man's noch mal besser: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die gemessenen 1,5cm sind am Kabel gemessen - 1,3 sollten machbar sein.
Mal sehen - jetzt kommt erstmal Kantenschutz drauf und dann sehe ich mal, wie ich die AGB's und die Pumpe anordne - das gibt dann auch ein paar Vorschläge für Euch.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Respekt Jochen, die Abdeckungen hast du absolut perfekt eingepasst, 
dein ATX Stecker sieht auch schon sehr vielversprechend aus, du wirst das schon
passend hin bekommen, da habe ich keine Zweifel.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

Danke Tobi - büschen positive Resonanz ist schon was feines....

Ich habe eben eine Entscheidung getroffen: ich werde - zunächst - kein Seitenteil mit Fenster bestellen.
Nicht, weil ich die 45€ nicht habe, sondern weil mir das Seitenteil vom Schnitt des Fensters her einfach nicht gefällt.

Ich werde wohl später ein oder zwei Fenster selbst einschneiden; dafür habe ich ja den Dremel mit Oberfräsaufsatz gekauft.

Ich weiß nicht genau, was ich wie anordne - es steht bsp. dieses LCD-Display oder die Anbringung des Displays vom Aquaero im Bereich des 5,25"-Schachtes (seitlich) ebenso 'im Raume', wie die Anordnung des Slot-in-Laufwerkes in der Seite.

Und da wird es von Vorteil sein, wenn ich nicht an die Anordnung des Lian-Li-Fensters gebunden bin - die mir sowieso nicht gefällt.

Das oder die Gläser lasse ich mir später vom Kunstglaser in der Nähe anfertigen - aus echtem Glas als Inlay.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

So, weiter geht's: erstmal habe ich die Seitenwand vom Gehäuse probehalber eingesetzt - oder besser: versucht, sie einzusetzen.
Wie ich bereits befürchtete, ist die Kante der Midplate im Wege - es müssen Ausschnitte gemacht werden.

Hier der Ausschnitt in der Midplate:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die ausgeschnittene Schiene am Lian-Li-Seitenteil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, ich mache erstmal Kantenschutz auf die Sideplate.
derzeit sieht's so aus - von hinten, also der rechten Seite des Rechners gesehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fummelkram........

Ich mach' da mal weiter.....

So, ich habe weiter gemacht - und die Sideplate neu angefertigt.

Vorher habe ich noch was anderes gemacht: den ATX-Strang vom defekten BQ-Netzteil ausgebaut - naja: abgeschnitten....
Aufgeschraubt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und abgeschnitten: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den ATX-Strang benutze ich zum probieren mit der Sideplate - dann habe ich nicht immer das Netzteil im Wege.

So, die Sideplate habe ich nochmal neu angefertigt - und zwar 1cm größer als vorher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bin ich zufrieden.
Einziger Minuspunkt: ich habe sie etwas anders eingebaut, so dass der 7. Sata-Anschluß nun blockiert ist - ich brauche ihn nicht und wenn, muss ich für's Kabel einen Einschnitt in der Sideplate vergrößern.

So, das langt für heute - morgen kommen die Halter für Midlate und Sideplate dran und dann die beiden AGB's an die Sideplate.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Ich finds schick und es gibt nen  

Schneidest du in die Midplate oder Sideplate oder in beides noch irgend ein Logo oder lässt du den Minimalismussstil ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Guten Morgen!

Danke!

Logo - erstmal nicht.
Ich überlege, den 5,25"-Schacht mit Plexi zu verkleiden - das böte sich für ein Logo an.

In die Midplate kommt noch der Dual-Deckel der Liang rein, die Sideplate ist mit den beiden AGB's 'besetzt'.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Guten Morgen dir auch  (Ferien sind schon was herrliches )

Das da auch noch Wakü-Parts rein kommen hab ich jetzt gar nicht dran gedacht... Dann is ja alles gut


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Na ja, so viel ist's ja nicht mehr....

Die Woche will ich noch die Kühler auf's Mainboard setzen und die Pumpen einbauen.
Dazu den DFM und das Aquadrive unter die Midplate.
Das reicht auch für die Woche - ist ja nur 'ne kurze Woche.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Jochen, es sieht echt schon klasse aus! Übers Telefon, ähh, kamen die Bilder nicht ganz so gut rüber

Weiter so!


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

_Nein_ - ich kauf' mir jetzt keine Webcam!


----------



## h_tobi (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Die neue Abdeckung sitzt wirklich besser, nur weiter so mein Großer.


----------



## Timmynator (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Sieht gut aus. Mal ein Gegenpunkt zu dem ganzen Sleevewahn hier im Forum


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

War gerade beim Baumarkt - und hab' da 'etwas' Geld gelassen.
Aufklärung kommt nach dem Essen.

Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

So, ich hatte ja den Baumarkt erwähnt - ich durfte eben nochmal hin: die Schrauben, die ich habe, passen nicht.....

Zuerst war ich beim Baumarkt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dremel-Zubehör, Doppelklebeband (evtl. mache ich die Midplate damit fest), ein langer Schraubendreher (Kreuz, für Schrauben im Rechner) und ein Schlagkörner - schon waren 138€ weg.

Vorhin war etwas preiswerter: nur 26€ für 'ne Runde Schrauben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heute übern'n Tag habe ich die Befestigungen für Midplate und Sideplate gemacht.

Ausgangsmaterial - die allseits bekannten 5,25"-Adapter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei davon tragen die Midplate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch die neue Sideplate - die 4 statt 3cm tief ist - habe ich für das ATX-Kabel etwas mehr Platz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ist die Sideplate aufgehängt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gesehen durch den 5,25"-Schacht.

von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nächster Schritt: die Aufhängung für die beiden AGB's - aber ich muss die 4cm zwischen Mainboard-Try und Sideplate überbrücken.
Variante 1 - ein Holzklotz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einiger Knobelei kam das dabei heraus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Pumpendeckel wird noch versenkt - es wird nur die Phase (der abgeschrägte Teil) heraus gucken.
Ich habe den alten Watercool-Dual-Deckel genommen, weil der oben keinen Einlass hat - der neue hat den und das sieht blöde aus!

Weiter nach links geht nicht: da ist das Netzteil im Wege.
Weiter nach hinten geht nicht, weil ich dann zu weit unter die AGB's komme - evtl.
Das werde ich noch genau ausprobieren müssen....

Der Holzklotz ist zwar schief, aber er wird später durch die Sideplate verdeckt.

So, das soll für heute reichen - morgen packe ich mal ein paar Pakete aus....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Der Pumpendeckel wird noch versenkt - es wird nur die Phase (der abgeschrägte Teil) heraus gucken.



Entschuldige meine Pedanterie, aber müsste das nicht die Fase sein? 

Der Holzklotz wiederum ist genial als Befestigung, was man nicht sieht muss optisch auch nicht ins Gesamtkonzept passen, nicht wahr?


----------



## axel25 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> So, der Kollege von Asus - Doktor [Asus] - hat geantwortet: es ist ein Debug-Anschluss für die RMA-Abteilung - also so was ähnliches wie der Diagnose-Anschluss an meiner Lok oder eurem Auto.
> Ich brauche den Eumel nicht, also kann ich das Ding abdecken.
> ...


 
Deine Lok hat einen Debug-Anschluss.

B2T: Gute Arbeit, wie immer.


----------



## BENNQ (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Jetzt mal ne doofe Frage... Ich verfolg dein Tb ja noch nicht so lange und habs dann ned komplett durchgelesen...

Machst du zwei Kreisläufe ? mit dem Dualtop schließt man doch sozusagen 2 Laings zusammen? und wozu dann die 2 Agbs?

Aber es sieht absolut Hammer aus  (wenn man sich den Holzklotz hinter die Sideplate denkt )


----------



## h_tobi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Simpel aber effektiv,  wobei du auch ein Distanzstück aus Alu abkanten könntest.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!



Timmynator schrieb:


> Entschuldige meine Pedanterie, aber müsste das nicht die Fase sein?


Stimmt - kennt aber das Firefox-Wörterbuch nicht (mal wieder).
Und ich brauch' die Rechtsschreibkorrekturfunktion.
Nicht, dass ich keine gute Rechtschreibung hätte - nur die Handschrift ist _wirklich_ mies. 
Aber: ich stehe mit der _neuen _deutschen Rechtschreibung schlichtweg auf Kriegsfuß!



Timmynator schrieb:


> Der Holzklotz wiederum ist genial als Befestigung, was man nicht sieht muss optisch auch nicht ins Gesamtkonzept passen, nicht wahr?


 Ja - ich nehme halt, was ich habe.
Aber das mit dem Genie behalten wir lieber für uns - sonst denkt mein Chef, ich wäre über-qualifiziert.....und disqualifiziert mich!



axel25 schrieb:


> Deine Lok hat einen Debug-Anschluss.
> B2T: Gute Arbeit, wie immer.


Ja: nicht nur einen, mindestens drei: Motorsteuerung, Funkfern und Zugbahnfunk - jedes Gerät hat 'nen eigenen Debug-Anschluss
Die heutigen Loks sind so Computergesteuert - wenn der Computer keinen Bock hat, läuft auch nix.
Meine S-Bahn in Berlin hatte mindestens 10 Rechner je Wagen - 88 im ganzen Zug!
Und die mussten auch noch miteinander reden - da tanzte immer einer aus der Reihe...

B2T: Danke; hört man gerne




BENNQ schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne doofe Frage... Ich verfolg dein Tb ja noch nicht so lange und habs dann ned komplett durchgelesen...


Ach Du bist das! Ich frage mich schon länger, wer da hinter mir ist.....


BENNQ schrieb:


> Machst du zwei Kreisläufe ? mit dem Dualtop schließt man doch sozusagen 2 Laings zusammen? und wozu dann die 2 Agbs?
> 
> Aber es sieht absolut Hammer aus  (wenn man sich den Holzklotz hinter die Sideplate denkt )


 

Neee, ich mache nur einen Kreislauf - die AGB's kommen Parallel, nur so wegen der Optik.
Mir war einfach der leere Platz zwischen Mainboard und 5,25"-Schacht zu groß für nur einen  AGB.
Ich hatte auch überlegt, oben zwei 150er AGB's hinzu hängen und die Pumpen quer drunter.
Dann wäre aber die Midplate recht leer geworden.....

Wobei - Midtplate?
Da stiehlt sich eine Überlegung in mein Hirn.....

Ich wollte den Aquacomputer-Filter ursprünglich in die Front einbauen, wie es vorher hatte.

Wie wäre es, den Aquacomputer-Filter links von den Pumpen in die Midplate einzulassen?
Was meint Ihr?



h_tobi schrieb:


> Simpel aber effektiv,  wobei du auch ein Distanzstück aus Alu abkanten könntest.


 Ja, aber ob das so den Halt bietet - das Alublech ist relativ weich; da habe ich Bedenken, weil die AGB's leer schon nicht leicht sind (die Deckel und Böden sind aus Metall).


So, heute passiert am Rechner selbst nicht so viel - zumindest vorerst.

Es steht an: Werkstattumbau, 2. Teil!

Geplant:


Ersatz eines Kleinteilemagazins
Umbau aller drei Kleinteilemagazine (das mit dem gelben Rahmen nach rechts, die beiden anderen in die Mitte und nach links)
Umräumen und Sortieren des Materials der Kleinteilemagazine - da fliegt auch einiges in die Tonne
Umräumen des Wakü-Materials in das jetzige mittlere Kleinteilemagazin
Umräumen der externen Kabel in Stehsammler - die kommen später in die Regale; ich habe genug davon!
Umbau der beiden übrigen Ikea-Kästen - die gebrauchten sind mir einfach zu teuer: bis zu 35€ wollen die haben; ich bin doch nicht bekloppt! - auf die anderen sechs drauf
einräumen des restlichen Materials aus den beiden weißen Schränken in diese Kästen - vor allem Lüfter, Kabelbinder (die kommen in einen Rollwagen, da sind die Anderen auch schon drin) und übriger Kleinkram
die beiden Schränke weg - die haben erstmal ausgedient
Regalbretter hin und die Stehsammler rein
Wie man sieht: ein volles Programm - aber es muss sein.
Nachmittags geht's dann am Rechner weiter.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

So, ich habe zwar am Rechner nix gemacht, aber bin mit der Werkstatt fertig.

Die Schränke sind schon weg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach einiger Arbeit sah es dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier stehen jetzt die Sortierkästen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist einiges hinzugekommen: die links sichtbaren Holzkästen - Ikea 'Moppe' - habe ich um eine Etage aufgestockt: nun sind es drei übereinander und zwei nebeneinander.
Leider sind die Dinger nur noch zu völlig überhöhten Preisen bei E-Bay zu bekommen: 35€ sind mir für einen Kasten, der vor einem Jahr 14€ kostete, einfach zu viel....
Die beiden, die dazu gekommen sind, standen vorher woanders.

Die oben sichtbaren Plastikkästen sind von Penny - und fast alle leer.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich auch viel Platz gewonnen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von den Plastikkisten - die grüne oben im Bild - habe ich noch ein paar; die kommen da morgen hin.

Dann sind ja noch ein paar Paket da.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von AT - mit einigem an Inhalt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ein Netzteil - 230V auf 4-Pin-Molex
Das erleichtert mir das Füllen und entleeren der Wakü - und war nicht teuer
Federklammern - für schlecht zugängliche Ecken
2* PowerAmp - ich habe zwar noch einen, aber ich nehme lieber zwei Neue....
ein Durchflussmessser - ich will ja durch den Fluss schneiden....
zwei Schnellkupplungen - die ergänzen die anderen aus dem letzten AT-Paket zu zwei Paaren.
Bei den DFM bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, welchen ich nehme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe noch den von Koolance, der aber einen abweichenden Anschluss hat.
Da müsste ich umlöten - mal sehen....

Und da ist noch ein Paket:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AnFiTec - das sind der CPU- und die Mainboardkühler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie soll das denn nun gehen?
Am Mainboard sind drei Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spannungswandler - der senkrechte oben, links vom CPU-Sockel
der North-Bridge-Kühler - quer darunter
der South-Bridge-Kühler - unten rechts, mit dem roten, dreieckigen ROG-Label drauf
Es geht aber.....
Der eine Kühler kühlt Northbridge und Spannungswandler (über den kupfernen Ausleger) und für die Southbridge ist ein extra Kühler da.

So, dass soll es für heute gewesen sein - es sind aber schon wieder Pakete und Material unterwegs.

Und ich will morgen am Rechner wieder was tun....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

So, glaube mal keiner, ich würde nix machen....

Irgendwer hatte ja meine Messgeräte kritisiert - ich habe dann mal zwei ausgewechselt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den schön etwas lädierten kleinen (gelben) Zollstock hab eich durch ein neues Exemplar ersetzt.

Und das Bratenthermometer habe ich durch ein richtiges Thermometer ersetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding ist nicht neu - es langweilte sich nur einige Zeit in einer Kiste....

So, nächster Schritt: der Einbau des Filters und der Pumpe in die Midplate.

Eine Variante ist diese:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pumpen kommen später etwas weiter nach rechts; mittig vor die AGB's.
Den Filter kann ich nicht so weit links einbauen, wie ich gerne würde - da ist nach unten hin das Netzteil im Wege.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Netzteil ist nur lose eingelegt; später kommt es hinten höher - da fehlt noch der Einbaurahmen.

Hier sieht man, dass ich die alte Midplate ausschneiden muss, um den Filter einzubauen.
Oder ich schneide die neue Midplate aus - was ich sowieso machen muss, um den Filter später reinigen zu können.

Aber: die Griffe der Kugelhähne (sind das männliche Kugelfische?) reichen etwas zu weit unter die alte Midplate - also müssen sie weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ginge es mit den Griffen; allerdings wären mir die Kabel vom Netzteil im Wege, so dass ich kaum heran komme.

Dem Problem mit der Höhe des Filters kann ich entkommen, indem ich die beiden Griffe der Kugelhähne abbaue - dann muss ich halt zwei getrennte Kugelhähne einbauen. Die sind schon in der Post.....

Dann könnte ich den Filter auch über dem Netzteil einbauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mein Ihr?

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: so, wie gedacht, passt das nicht mit dem Filter: die Grafikkarte ist im Wege; ich käme nicht zum Wechseln dran.
Und die Grafikkarte ausbauen ist bei 'ner Wassergekühlten auch keine Option.

Also muss der Filter entweder in die Front oder die Seite (5,25"-Schacht oder drunter) oder weiter nach rechts.
Zu weit an die Pumpen kann ich aber auch nicht, sonst geht das mit den Anschlüssen nicht mehr.

Also bleibt nur diese Variante:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wird's gehen.

grüße

jochen


----------



## h_tobi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Yammi, da hast du ja wirklich bei den Bestellungen zugeschlagen, deine neue Ordnung gefällt mir richtig gut. 

Zum Filter: Was hälst du davon, den Filter an der Position stehend zu montieren, falls der Platz zur GraKa reicht, wäre die Reinigung noch einfacher.
Du könntest an der Midplate einen Winkel anschrauben und dort den Filter dann anschrauben. Die Hähne würden dann vom Filter verdeckt werden. 
Nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

An der Stelle ist's nach oben hin mit der Graka zu knapp - nach unten ist das Netzteil im Wege, weiter rechts die Pumpen und ganz rechts das Aquadrive.
Aber: stehend würde er gut rechts - direkt unter den 5,25"-Schacht - passen.
Da wäre auch die Verschlauchung recht einfach; ob ich an die Hähne dran komme, wird sich zeigen.
Notfalls habe ich ja die 'externen' Kugelhähne - die kann ich auf die rechte Seite des Gehäuses montieren; quasi hinter die Pumpen.

Mal sehen - an den 5,25"-Schacht will ich an sich zwei andere Geräte montieren:


das Alphacool-Display
das Slot-In-Laufwerk
Also bleibt da nur der Bereich zwischen der Unterkante und dem Aquadrive, notfalls auch vor dem Aquadrive.
Von unten an den Boden des 5,2"-Schachtes kommt vmtl. der DFM - aber zwischen dem und der Vorderseite (also zur linken Seitenwand hin) ist genug Platz dafür; sicht- und erreichbar wäre der Filter dann von der Seite.
Mal sehen - ich mach' mal ein paar Testaufbauten.....und natürlich Fotos!

Bis gleich...

Jochen
.....und da bin ich wieder!

So, das habe ich ausprobiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nee - nicht das Wahre.
Der gefällt mir besser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal weiter ausarbeiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, das ist gut!
So kommt's dann gut rum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben an den 5,25"-Schacht kommen ja noch das DVD-Laufwerk und das Display.
So lässt sich die Sache leicht verschlauchen, die Hähne sind erreichbar und das Aquadrive passt dahinter.

€dit: so, ich hab's erstmal.
Lasst Euch von der Ausführung nicht iritieren: sichtbar ist nur der Filter selbst - da kommt dann ein rundes Loch in das Seitenteil.

Das Slot-In-Laufwerk kommt noch ein wenig nach rechts, damit es dichter an der Front sitzt; evtl. mache ich es mit einem Ausschnitt sichtbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Die Position gefällt mir auch sehr gut 

An ein extra Fenster hat ich in dem Post von dir davor auch direkt gedacht 

Aber die Platte würd ich noch mal perfekt machen  allein fürs ego


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hi!

Und schon geht's weiter, nächster Punkt: Vandalismustaster.

Ich will wieder drei Vandalismustaster in die Front setzen; evtl. einen in eine 5,25"-Blende, die beiden anderen dort, wo die jetzigen Taster drin sind.

Warum ich allerdings zwei gleiche (grün, Ringbeleuchtung, 19mm) gekauft habe, ist mir unklar.....

Also - grün, Ringbeleuchtung, 16mm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blau, Ringbeleuchtung, 16mm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiß, Punktbeleuchtung, 16mm (der wird der Resettaster, die LED die Hdd-LED):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und grün, Ringbeleuchtung, 19mm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die grüne Farbe kommt auf dem Bild nicht so gut 'rüber; sie ist tatsächlich wesentlich *kräftiger*.

eine Variante wäre: 


grün, Ring, 19mm für den DVD-Brenner
weiß, Punkt, 16mm für Reset bzw. Hdd-LED
grün, Ring, 16mm für 'Power'

Ich kann auch - aus dem anderen Rechner - noch einen 16mm-Taster mit roter Punktbeleuchtung nehmen (da kommt dann ein anderer rein) und das so aufteilen:


grün, Ring, 16mm für den DVD-Brenner (Taster & LED)
weiß, Punkt, 16mm für Reset-Taster und Hdd-LED
rot, Punkt, 16mm für Power (Taster & LED)

Was meint Ihr?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Verschiedene Farben? Würd ich nicht machen... Zerstört mMn die ganze Front...

Ich würd drei Rote nehmen! 

Aber wenns dir so gefällt dann is gut


----------



## lemon (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Da kann ich BENNQ nur zustimmen.

Die Farben durcheinander zu würfeln sieht nichts aus, gerade bei deiner Hardware...mach alle drei rot. 

LG lemon


----------



## Timmynator (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Ich wäre für die erste Variante, allerdings mit beiden 19mm Schaltern in grün. Dann wäre es in soweit (optisch) einheitlich und der kleinere 16mm Schalter für die (hoffentlich nur) selten genutzte Reset-Funktion würde sich dementsprechend von der Größe her der Bedienhäufigkeit anpassen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Hi!

Leider kann ich drei gleiche Vandalismustaster nicht machen: ich habe ein 19mm-Loch oben und darunter ein kleines Loch - das Letztere kann ich aber nur schwer auf 19mm aufbohren, weil es zu dicht am 19mm-Loch liegt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Variante wäre:


16mm Ring, grün > Power-Taster, Power-LED
19mm Ring grün > DVD-Brenner, DVD-LED
16mm Punkt, weiß > Reset-Taster, Hdd-LED
Eine Andere wäre:

19mm Ring, blau > Power-Taster, Power-LED (den Taster hab' ich noch nicht; wäre aber auch kein Thema)
19mm Ring grün > DVD-Brenner, DVD-LED
16mm Punkt, weiß > Reset-Taster, Hdd-LED
 

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, den Vandalismustaster für den DVD-Brenner direkt über/unter diesem anzubringen - oder den DVD-Brenner so, dass ich den Internen im Brenner nutze.

Dann wäre dies eine Option:


19mm Ring grün > Power-Taster, Power-LED
16mm Punkt, weiß > Reset-Taster, Hdd-LED
Ich denke, so mache ich es erstmal - den dritten Vandalismustaster müsste ich sowieso entweder in das Lüftungsgitter oder eine 5,25"-Blende einbauen.

Das Hauptproblem an der Stelle: der Halter für die vorhanden Taster: der Eumel ist zwar geschraubt, aber um an die Schrauben zu kommen, müsste ich das Gehäuse auseinander nieten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also bohre ich die Sache lieber von hinten her auf - was aber auch garantiert ein 'Spaß' wird.
 Von hinten komme ich auch schlecht dran: der Absatz der vorhandenen Midplate ist im Wege....

Und denn mache ich mir mal 'nen Kopf, wie ich den Ausschnitt für den Slot-In-Brenner hin bekomme.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Du könntest das DVD LW auch per Software öffnen/schließen dann hättest du einen Taster weniger. "*Nircmd*" geht hervorragend dafür. 
Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Basteln, bisher sieht es sehr gut aus.


----------



## L.B. (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Da nur ein Slot In verbaut werden soll, reicht sogar das "Auswerfen" über den Explorer. 
Ich würde zwecks intuitiver Bedienung außerdem den größten Taster als Power-Taster verwenden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Hi!

Mit dem Taster ist auch so geplant: ich habe eben einen 25mm-Taster bestellt, da das obere Loch größer als 19mm ist - das wird der Power-Taster, der drunter der Reset-Taster.

Dummerweise ist mir der Ausschnitt für das Slot-In zu lang geraten - sonst könnte ich den einfach so machen, dass ich den Originaltaster vom Laufwerk nehme könnte.
Wie dem auch sei; ich habe Euch ja gestern kein großen Update gegönnt - das hat eine einfachen Grund: die Anschlüsse an das Slot-In zu bekommen war ein ziemliche Fummelarbeit!
Dieses verdammte Flachkabel hat mich glatt 7 Versuche gekostet - und das Kabel ist inzwischen so kurz, dass ich mir vorsichtshalber ein neues Laufwerk bestellt habe.

Wo war ich denn stehen geblieben (Update-technisch) - ah-ja.

Um die V-Taster einbauen zu können, hab eich erstmal den alten Taster ausgebaut.
Leider ist das Loch so groß, dass der 19mm-Taster durchfällt - ich habe erstmal den alten Taster abgeschnitten und einen Ring draus gemacht, damit's hält - ein großer 25mm-Taster ist bestellt.
Allerdings werden die Taster nun silber: in schwarz gibt es die Taster nur bis 19mm - darüber nur noch in silber.

Nächster Schritt war der Schlitz für's Slot-in.
Auch 'ne Sauarbeit.
Ist auch das erste Mal, dass ich sowas mache.
So sah er aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig sieht's so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe den Schlitz von innen abgedeckt - leider weiß ich nicht, wo man diese Bürsten her bekommt.

Die Abdeckung habe ich aus einem alten Mauspad geschnitten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ging aber nicht mit einem Versuch ab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ein-zwei Versuche langt's noch.....

Nun zum Slot-In-Laufwerk - warum gibt's eigentlich keine 5,25"-Slot-In-Laufwerke mehr?
Erst wollte ich nur hinten die Blechplatte abschrauben und von da an die Platine heran.
Das sah so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den ganze Kram hätte ausbauen müssen, um an die Platine zu kommen - das ist mir nix, das kriege ich nie wieder einwandfrei zusammen!

Also: andere Seite!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider muss hier die schöne Folie ab - ist halt nicht zu ändern...

Dann habe ich nach gesehen, welches Kabel ich nehmen muss.
Leider ist es ein 5-adriges Kabel, von dem zwei Adern den Einzugsmotor versorgen und die drei anderen Taster und LED.

Also musste ich erstmal nur die drei Adern abschneiden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die habe ich dann an ein Flachbandkabel angelötet -und diesmal direkt an den Vandalismustaster anschließen können, da die LED hier mit 3,2V betrieben wird.
Mein damaliger DVD-Brenner hatte nur 1,3V, was für den V-Taster nicht reichte und deswegen den Optokoppler erforderte; den konnte ich mir diesmal sparen.

Na ja; von der Fummelei habe ich leider keine Bilder gemacht; nur das Ergebnis ist da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Einbau des Vandalismustasters war dann kein Thema mehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit dies.

Nächster Schritt wird wohl der Ausschnitt für den Dualdeckel der Laing und das Loch für den (Wasser-)Anschluss der Grafikkarte.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

So, der Ausschnitt für den Dual-Laing-Deckel ist gemacht.

Angefangen habe ich damit, dass ich die Midplate ausgebaut und die beiden abgewinkelten Stücke abgeschnitten habe - die brauche ich nicht und sie sind beim Ein- und Ausbau im Wege.

Dann ein erster Einschnitt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geglättet und erste Passprobe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun den Dual-Deckel und die beiden Laings verbunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewährt hat sich dabei der Inbus-Schraubendreher rechts; damit arbeitet sich einfacher, als mit dem Inbusschlüssel - der beim Deckel bei war.
So, fix eingebaut - und fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun stellt sich mir eine Frage:
Soll ich das so lassen oder die Pumpe um einen guten Zentimeter absenken, so dass nur noch die Fase heraus guckt?

Was meint Ihr?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*



> Soll ich das so lassen oder die Pumpe um einen guten Zentimeter absenken, so dass nur noch die Fase heraus guckt?


Mir gefällts, würde es so lassen. 

Nur wenn ich richtig sehe biegt sich das Blech am Mainboard durch, da musst noch nach bessern! 
Wird das Blech lackiert oder was hast damit noch vor?


----------



## moe (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Ich würds auch so lassen, sonst siehts so abgeschnitten aus.

Das mit der Biegung der Midplate ist mir auch aufgefallen, sieht man vor allem an dem PCIe Slot. Ist da irgendwo Spannung drauf?


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Hi!

ja, das Blech biegt sich ein wenig - wird natürlich noch korrigiert: da fehlen noch 1-2 Halter.

Das Blech wird nächste Woche - nachdem alles einmal fertig montiert wurde, damit ich sehe, ob alles passt - in schwarz lackiert.
Auch was, was ich noch nicht gemacht habe: Lackieren.

Na, wird schon.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Ich würde unter der Platte einfach ein L-Profil montieren, damit verhinderst du ein Durchbiegen sehr effektiv. 

Ansonsten wieder sehr schöne und umfangreiche Arbeiten.


----------



## moe (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Du könntest auch einfach ein U-Profil mit Metallkleber unter die Platte kleben, große Belastungen muss die Midplate ja nicht aushalten. Dann würden auch zwei Halter reichen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Hi!

Bisher hatte die umgebogene Vorderseite den Effekt, die Midplate abzustützen - Gewicht war auch nicht drauf.
Wenn ich ein L-Profil montiere, habe ich wieder das Problem mit der Befestigung - Löcher bohren möchte ich vermeiden.....
Kleben wäre 'ne Lösung - dran denken, wenn ich die Woche zum Baumarkt fahre!
Aluprofil habe ich liegen.

Mal sehen - ich werde auch die untere (originale) Midplate abstützen müssen.
Bisher hat die sich nicht durch gebogen; sie wird im Originalzustand durch einen Hdd-Käfig gestützt - den ich aber demontiert habe.
Vielleicht baue ich einfach eine Seitenwand des Hdd-Käfigs wieder ein.


Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: irgendwie ist der PCGH-Server heute recht lahm....


----------



## Ciddy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

also ich find mit den Laings sieht es so wie es is schon super aus
wenn du sie absenkst müsstest du wohl auch wieder aussparung für die Anschlüsse einplanen da isses so denk ich besser


----------



## Timmynator (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Ich finde es besser, wenn nur die Fase herausguckt. Dann müsstest die Anschlüsse samt Schläuchen unter der Midplate verdeckt legen können, somit hätte man mehr Blick auf den Innenraum. Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, kannst du den Deckel neben den seitlichen Anschlüssen beleuchten, oder? Das dürfte einen ganz netten Effekt geben, wenn sich das Licht in der Fase bricht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Hi!

Genau in die Richtung denke ich: die Fase rausgucken lassen - sonst wäre der Ausschnitt zu groß - und die Anschlüsse möglichst unsichtbar unter Mid- und Sideplate.
Wobei die genaue Führung der Anschlüsse der AGB's noch nicht fest steht - datt gibbet heute ein Muster....

Mal sehen; ich nehme nachher einfach mal die Pumpen ab und baue nur den Deckel ein - für das Aussehen langt's, für die Funktion nicht so ganz....

Schon geschehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beleuchten will ich den Deckel sowieso - da reden wir aber schon vom Juli (als ob das noch so weit weg wäre....)
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

 Sehr schön, was du da treibst, die neue Lage der Pumpe gefällt mir richtig gut. Ich hätte es auch so gemacht. 

Die Arbeiten am Slot- In LW sind dir ebenfalls super gelungen, ich hätte an den Flachbandkabeln nicht rumgeschnippelt.


----------



## haggie (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Yip! Besser so. 
Wenn das Gehäuse dann noch lackiert und die Pumpe beleuchtet ist...


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Hi!

Danke!
Die Flachkabel am Slot-In waren aber auch eine unheimliche Fummelei - einen ganzen(!) Tag hab' ich dran gesessen....._das_ muss ich nicht nochmal haben!

Nicht nur die Pumpe wird beleuchtet; ich habe da noch einiges mehr im Sinn - ich erwähne mal nur den Aquacomputer-Filter.
Die Grafikkartenkühler lassen sich ja leider nicht beleuchten - oder ich müsste neue Deckel bestellen.
Der Plexi-Deckel zum HK 3.0 ist auch überflüssig - die Beine für AMD-Sockel vom HK 3.0 sind mir einfach zu hässlich.

Das Slot-In-LW leuchtet im Betrieb ja schon rot - das gibt ganz gute Effekte.
Mir fällt da sicher noch einiges ein - was dann im Laufe der nächsten Wochen und Monate realisiert werden kann.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Moin Schienenbruch

Echt wieder coole Details am Start! 
Du rückst ja richtig gut, so machts doch Spass. 

Den Holzklotz will mir noch nicht gefallen, aber den wird man später ja wohl eh nicht sehen. 
Vielleicht wär aber ein Metallblock oder Profile trotzdem passender. 

Auf alle Fälle immer von neuem Spannend hier reinzugucken!


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Hi!

Ich muss mal sehen, hier liegen tut nix passendes.
Der Klotz hat ja noch zwei Nachteile: es arbeitet bei Feuchtigkeitsänderung und er hat _nicht_ ganz das richtige Maß - er ist 3mm zu niedrig.

Ich muss mal sehen; die Tage bin ich sowieso beim Baumarkt - vielleicht finde ich da was, das mir weiter hilft.
Wenn nicht, habe ich hier noch Dutzende von 90°-Metallwinkeln......

Im Moment habe ich ein anderes Problem: ich habe beim Anzeichnen vom Ausschnitt für die Pumpe gepennt - er ist 5mm zu weit rechts.
Ich hatte mir dabei zwar was gedacht - nach links wollte ich Platz für die Kabel vom Netzteil (vor allem das ATX-Kabel; es soll durch den Ausschnitt in der vorhandenen Midplate) und ggf. den DFM haben.

Nur: jetzt sind die Mittelachsen von Dual-Deckel und den AGB's nicht mehr deckungsgleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nur leider mit den AGB's nicht weiter nach rechts, weil ich so schon zu dicht am 5,25"-Schacht bin.
Andererseits kommt in den 5,25"-Schacht maximal der Hdd-Wechselrahmen 'rein - setze ich den nach ganz unten, ragt er ein wenig unter die AGB's; das sollte nicht so tragisch sein.

Dann kann ich mit den AGB'S die notwendigen 5mm nach rechts; das Aquaero kommt zwar auch in den 5,25"-Schacht, ist aber zu kurz, um hinten heraus zu ragen - das Gerät macht also kein Problem.

Andere Variante: ich setze die AGB's tiefer, so dass ich mit dem Ende - und vor allem den Kabeln - vom Hdd-Wechselrahmen über den AGB hinweg komme.
Das scheint mir die beste Lösung zu sein.

Mal sehen; ich schraube das mal entsprechend um und sehe mir an, wie das aussieht - gibt natürlich wieder 'n paar Bilder.

Was anderes: die Holländer werden ja auch 'Käseroller' genannt - aber auch bei anderen wird gerollt.

Da rollte DPD ein Paket auf mich zu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wurde Freitag "eingerollt" und wird wohl heute zu mir "ausgerollt".

Warum kann man nicht einfach 'Einlieferung' oder 'Abholung' bzw. 'Auslieferung' sagen?
_Wo_ sind wir hier?!?
Grüße

Jochen

€dit: so, ich habe eine Variante ausgearbeitet und fotografiert: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit gefällt das ganz gut - ich glaub', ich lass' das so.

Jetzt mache ich mal ein paar Anschlüsse an die AGB's und schaue, wie ich den Holzklotz ersetzen kann.

Grüße

Jochen

€dit 2: So, ich habe erstmal die AGB's miteinander verbunden.
War gar nicht so einfach, weil die Anschlüsse oben und unten unterschiedlich sind - ich konnte also nicht einfach oben und unten die gleichen Bauteile geht also (leider) nicht.
Eventuell tausche ich aber die Deckel der AGB'S noch mal aus.

Erstmal ein paar Bilder:

von vorne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von der Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch mal das 'Geweih':



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von hinten gesehen - später wird es nicht sichtbar sein, da der Ausschnitt im Seitenteil nicht so hoch reichen soll.
Der Kopf - das 'Geweih' - hat zwei Aufgaben:


die beiden AGB's oben miteinander zu verbinden (die beiden 90°-Winkel unten im Bild) 
Unten an den AGB's konnte ich das mit einem 45°-Winkel machen, da oben die Anschlüsse anders liegen, ging das nicht.
die drei benötigten Anschlüsse zur Verfügung zu stellen (von vorne nach hinten):
vom Entlüftungsanschluss
vom letzten Kühler (CPU oder Chipsatz/Spannungswandler)
Vom Füllanschluss
 
 
Und eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich mach' mal weiter - inzwischen sind noch zwei Dinge passiert:


was kommt dabei 'raus, wenn man zu intensiv knobelt?
Angebrannte Kartoffeln und ein verhunzter Kochtopf!
der DPD-Fahrer war da - und ich enttäuscht: er hat die Pakete (richtig: es sind zwei) nicht gerollt, sondern getragen.....

So, ich mach' mal weiter....
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplat und Sideplate fertig; Filter eingebaut*

Hi!

So, als erstes mal die beiden Pakete - nix aufregendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Halter für den Dremel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Elefantenfuß - durch das Ding kann ich meine Leiter in den Keller bringen und bequemer ist es auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich mal ein Fuß größer als meine....

Ich war aber auch fleißig - zunächst die beiden Fillports; eines als Entlüftung und eines zum Befüllen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden vorhandenen Löcher waren selbstverständlich zu klein - der Kegelfräser hat sich sehr bewährt......

Das war aber lange nicht alles - der Ausschnitt in der originalen Midplate stand an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war der einfache Teil......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon komplizierter - passt aber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, nun mal die Höhe ermitteln und dann einen entsprechenden Pumpensockel gebaut.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## haggie (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Dual-Laing eingebaut*

Wow... fleißig-fleißig!

Was wäre denn, wenn du die beiden AGBs noch weiter runter drückst, quasi durch die midplate durch, so dass nur noch der obere Teil (2/3, 3/4...) 'rausguckt?


----------



## Timmynator (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Dual-Laing eingebaut*

Die AGB-Konstruktion hat durchaus etwas Abstraktes. Moderne Kunst goes Casemodding? 

Weiterhin stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das Dremeln im Gehäuse mit eingebautem Mainboard selbigem nicht etwas unzuträglich ist? Ich gehe zwar davon aus, dass du alles vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme reinigst, aber mir wäre das Risiko doch zu hoch, irgendwo einen Metalspan übersehen oder durch Staub einen Kurzschluss fabriziert zu haben...

€dit: 

@Haggie: Ich glaube, da wäre dann nicht mehr genug Platz für die Anschlüsse an den Pumpen.


----------



## reisball (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Dual-Laing eingebaut*

Die Verschlauchung der AGBs ist krasser "Schienenbruch-Styl".
Gefällt mir verdammt gut .


----------



## h_tobi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Dual-Laing eingebaut*

Prima, das du so gut voran kommst, die Pumpe sitzt sauber in der Midplate, hast du prima ausgeschnitten. 
Die AGB Verrohrung sieht auch sehr interessant aus, mit 2 Winkeln oder L- Profilen könntest du den Holzklotz ersetzen,
auf jeden Fall wieder sehr spannende Update, weiterhin gutes Gelingen mein Großer. 

PS: Passt dein Fuß beim Hocker in die erste Etage?? Sieht mir etwas eng aus...


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Probeaufbau Crosshai IV Formula*

Hi!

Was das Mainboard angeht: das nehme ich ja sowieso auseinander, wenn ich die Kühler montiere - und das gibt 'ne Komplettreinigung (nein, es kommt _nicht_ in den Geschirrspüler!)
Außerdem brauche ich es: ohne das Mainboard sitzt die Midplate nicht 100%ig - ich hab' erst ohne Mainboard versucht; deswegen stimmt jetzt der Ausschnitt in der unteren Midplate nicht ganz.
Ist aber nicht tragisch, da die später eh' unsichtbar ist.

Mit den AGB's probiere ich mal was anderes: ich setze einen alten AC-Aquatube drüber: der hat unten zwei Anschlüsse - zu den beiden AGB's - und an der Seite drei (Entlüftung, Füllleitung, Umlauf/vom CPU-Kühler).
Mal sehen, wie das aussieht.
Wenn's nicht "passt", kaufe ich noch zwei Phobya-Balancer 250mm - da ich sowieso die Röhren tauschen muss (die haben etwas gelitten) und die sooo teuer nicht sind, kann ich da zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen.

Bestellt sind die Dinger; mein Warenkorb sieht so aus. 

Ich frühstücke erstmal ein wenig.



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Dual-Laing eingebaut*

Hmmm, rote Suppe für den Rechner ,  dann lass es dir schmecken.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Dual-Laing eingebaut*

Hi!

Danke - hat halbwegs: der Hunger treibt's rein.....

Mit dem Aquatube wird nix: der Platz langt nicht - ich müsste mit den AGB's weiter 'runter und das will ich nicht.
Hätte ja auch gleich 150er nehmen können....

Im Moment überlege ich, die Zuleitung - also vom letzten Kühler vor den AGB's - unten anzuschließen.

Mal sehen - heute Vormittag mache ich auf jeden Fall den Ausschnitt für die Pumpen fertig; der sitzt noch nicht ganz.

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: so, die Pumpe ist drin - nächster Schritt: die Sideplate einbauen und eine neue Halterung für die AGB's. Wird auch 'ne langwierige Geschichte....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Dual-Laing eingebaut*

Nicht schlecht, die Pumpenhalter haben das gewisse Etwas. 
Die Entkopplung wird sehr effektiv sein.

Dann viel Erfolg bei den nächsten Arbeiten, geh die Sache in Ruhe an und es wird, wie Alles bisher, perfekt werden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Dual-Laing eingebaut*

Hi!

So, langsam wird's.
Leider liegt mein Paket noch bei AT - da ist mit der Überweisung was daneben gegangen; ich weiß nicht, ob bei mir oder wo; vlt. sitzt ja die Landeszentralbank noch auf dem Geld.

Langsam geht mir nämlich die Arbeit aus - zu tun ist noch:


Aquadrive einbauen
DFM einbauen
Mainboard mit Kühlern ausrüsten
Mainboard, RAM, CPU einbauen und verschlauchen
Und das war's auch - die Verschlauchung kann ich nicht fertig machen, weil mir die neuen AGB's fehlen, von denen ich die Unterteile nehmen will, damit sie mir die neuen Deckel geben.

Und diese Unterteile brauche ich, weil ich in die Sideplate noch einige Löcher bohren muss - und das will ich machen, bevor ich lackiere.

Na-Ja - heute passiert nicht mehr so viel: ich muss noch was erledigen und anschließend will ich noch zu Atelco.

Die Sideplate ist jedenfalls soweit wie möglich fertig.
Angefangen habe ich mit dem schon geschnittenen und gekanteten Blech:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links sieht man schon die vorbereiteten L-Winkel, aus denen ich die neuen Halter für die AGB's gemacht habe.

Der alte Halter war ja dieser Holzklotz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man auch ein Problem: der Klotz ist zu klein - so bringt das gar nichts.

War 'ne Menge Fummelei - und am Ende hat's gepasst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lücke zwischen Sideplate und Midplate verschwindet, wenn ich noch einen Halter unter die Midplate setze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das passt ganz gut - nächster Schritt ist das Aquadrive.
Bei dem - es soll hinter den Filter - bin ich noch am überlegen, wie ich den Eumel am besten aufhänge.
Evtl. kommt das Ding auch in den 5,25"-Schacht - den brauche ich ja eh' nicht.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - AGB's eingebaut; Sideplate (erstmal) fertig*

Sieht sehr gut aus, Respekt!


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Dual-Laing eingebaut*

Hi!



haggie schrieb:


> Was wäre denn, wenn du die beiden AGBs noch weiter runter drückst, quasi durch die midplate durch, so dass nur noch der obere Teil (2/3, 3/4...) 'rausguckt?


 Geht leider nicht: ich komme zu dicht an die Pumpen - die AGB's sind über den Anschlüssen vom Dual-Deckel.

So, ich hatte ja gesagt, dass das Aquadrive hinter den Filter soll.
So, wie ich dachte - nämlich quer zum Rechner mit den Anschlüssen Richtung Filter - ging's natürlich nicht: es fehlte ein Zentimeter....

Also musste der Eumel in Längsrichtung eingebaut werden.

Angefangen habe ich damit, dass ich in die Unterseite vom Aquadrive vier 2,5mm-Löcher für M3-Gewinde gebohrt.

Zuerst musste ich natürlich feststellen, ob ich da bohren kann.
Könnt' ja sein, dass in den Seiten des Aquadrive zusätzliche Kanäle für das Wasser sind - wenn ich in so einen Eumel rein bohre, habe ich ein Problem.....

Völlig NobLorRos-untypisch habe das vorher überprüft - und das noch auf drei Wegen!


ich habe eine kritischen Blick hinein geworfen
ich habe mit einem Schraubendreher drin herum gestochert, ob hinter dem Anfang noch ein Absatz ist, der auf eine Abzweigung oder Kanal hindeutet.
ich habe das Aquadrive mit Wasser gefüllt um zu sehen, wie groß das Volumen ist, welches in's Aquadrive passt.
Ergebnis: das Aquadrive hat nur einen dünnen Kanal in den beiden seitlichen Bauteilen - diese sind gegenüber den Anschlüssen durch ein Plastikrohr verbunden.

Also kann ich in den Seitenteilen rund 1cm tief bohren.

So, nun die Bilder:

Erstmal angezeichnet und gekörnt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Maß habe 12*12cm genommen - so habe ich nicht die dussligen krummen Maße, wie sie sonst üblich sind.

2,5er Loch rein und Gewinde geschnitten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittels abgeschnittener M3-Schrauben habe ich dann die vier Schwingungsdämpfer angeschraubt und alles mit Loctide gesichert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal reingehalten - wenig Platz - und dann am Gehäuse abgemessen, angezeichnet und gekörnt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingeschraubt war es schnell - die Maße haben gestimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht: viel Platz ist nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich da später zum Verschrauben der Anschlüsse ran kommen soll, weiß ich auch noch nicht so genau....

Soweit dies - Aquadrive ist drin.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## M.Holder (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Schaut gut aus, aber war das Loctide wirklich nötig?


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Huhu! Jochen, wir telefonieren einfach zu oft....in einigen Bildern endecke ich ich viele Ähnlichkeiten zum Darkside 
Zum Glück habe ich meinen Filter anders platziert, sonst hätten wir irgendwie PC-Zwillinge gebaut....
Auf jeden Fall sieht es schon klasse aus! Bin auf deine Lackfails....äh, Lackierarbeiten gespannt

LG

Nobbi


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!


M.Holder schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, aber war das Loctide wirklich nötig?


 Ja, war's: ansonsten passiert mir das zu oft, dass sich der Schwingungsdämpfer mitdreht, wenn ich eigentlich die Schraube, welche ihn am Boden des Gehäuses fest hält, los drehen will.
Der Vorteil vom Loctide ist ja, dass ich die Schraube trotzdem heraus bekomme - wenn ich will.

@Nobbi: ich habe nur die Bilder vom Darkside nicht im Kopf.....da ist ja - laut gestriger Untersuchung - ein Gehirn drin und somit kein Platz für Bilders mehr.....
Bin schon wieder fleissig - aus dem kleinen Zern-AGB habe ich mir mal 'nen Verteiler gebaut, damit ich hier weiter komme.

Angefangen hat's mit anzeichnen und ankörnen. Danach ein Loch 'rein und angesenkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uuups - falsches Bild.

Nochmal - angezeichnet, gebohrt und angesenkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links liegt der Senker, mit dem ich die Bohrung angesenkt habe.
Das ansenken hat drei Vorteile: 


der Gewindeschneider lässt sich leichter ansetzen
das Gewinde wird nicht so leicht beschädigt
später lassen sich die Schrauben/Verschraubungen einfacher einsetzen
Da ich kein passendes Windeisen habe, musste ich mit der Bohrmaschine schneiden.
Übungssache - und Übung habe ich von Berufswegen genug.
Und 'ne gute, leicht regelbare Bohrmaschine schadet auch nicht.

Also: eingespannt - das Tuch verhindert Schrammen - und los geht's:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bekomme ich jetzt auf jeder Seite drei Verschraubungen eingesetzt - das reicht.
Ich brauche später:


links:
Zufluss (vom letzten Kühler oder - wahrscheinlicher - vom Radi)
Entlüftung
Füllleitung

rechts:
Anschluss AGB 1
Anschluss AGB 2

Mal sehen, wie das weiter geht.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Bierseppi (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi,
ich habe grad das ganze Tagebuch von voren bis hier gelesen ... ich muss sagen, du investierst sehr viel in dein Hobby.
Ich möchte nicht wissen was du nur bei diesem Rechner mit den ganzen Paken schon ausgaben gehabt hast... ich bin aber sehr entzückt über deine Verarbeitung und der PC wird einfach top den du da baust


----------



## M.Holder (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ja, war's: ansonsten passiert mir das zu oft, dass sich der Schwingungsdämpfer mitdreht, wenn ich eigentlich die Schraube, welche ihn am Boden des Gehäuses fest hält, los drehen will.
> Der Vorteil vom Loctide ist ja, dass ich die Schraube trotzdem heraus bekomme - wenn ich will.



Ok.

Deine Pumpen/AGB Konstruktion finde ich sehr geil. Weiter so!


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, ein wenig habe ich heute noch gemacht - aber nicht ganz so viel, wie die anderen Tage.
Irgendwie hat mir heute der Antrieb gefehlt...

Ich habe aus D-Dorf ein wenig mit gebracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reinigungsspray (Video 90) - braucht man schon ab und zu mal für Kontakte, DVD-Laufwerke und so weiter.
der Adapter (unten links) ist für das Slot-In-Laufwerk - passt aber nicht.
Scheinbar gibt's für Mini-Sata 2 unterschiedliche Größen......
ein kleines Teppichmesser - dies ist ein wenig größer und aus Alu; es liegt besser in der Hand und ist robust
eine kleine Hdd - 2 TB
Ist nur Reserve....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tastatur ist nur meine Reservetastatur zum Einrichten und so.
Die bisherige bekommt eine Bekannte aus Berlin - sie hatte nach gefragt und diese ergonomische Tastatur ist mir nix: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kriege ich Handkrebs von!

Und dann habe ich noch was gemacht - aber was?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der Boden des 5,25"-Schachtes - was habe ich da mit drei Schrauben angeschraubt?

Inzwischen sind auch wieder Pakete unterwegs - aber morgen ist Feiertag.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Bierseppi (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

ich denke du hast eine halterung für den Filter gemacht bzw für die blende


----------



## wintobi (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

2GB HDD?? 

2TB vielleicht


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Ne - die Halterung kommt noch (Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob der Filter an der Stelle bleibt oder etwas nach unten kommt).

Hab' ich "G" geschrieben?
Du hast Recht: 2 *T*B natürlich!


----------



## Bierseppi (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

ich dachte mir auch schon ... gibts solche überhaupt noch mit 2GB die haben dann ja nen IDE Anschluss  oder des SCSI


----------



## h_tobi (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Sehr schöne Arbeiten, was nicht passt wird passend gemacht. aumen:
Mir gefallen vor allem deine Bilder sehr gut, wollte ich nur mal angemerkt haben, die neue Kamera ist wirklich super.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Na, ich hoffe, dass die Bilder noch besser werden - ich habe gestern ein Objektiv zu Reparatur gebracht, weil der AF-Ring zweitweise klemmt.

Mal ein wenig OT: Was die Kamera angeht: hier mal zwei Bilder von Arbeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem hässlichen Licht - Quecksilberdampflampen - ist der Weißabgleich nahezu unmöglich. Das Licht ist tatsächlich gelb, wenn auch nicht ganz so kräftig.
BTT: gestern habe ich nicht viel gemacht - aber etwas schon: aus lauter Lust und Laune habe ich einen Verteiler umgebaut, so dass er nicht mehr in zwei Ebenen (links/rechts, vorne/hinten), sondern in der Dritten (oben/unten) auch einen Anschluss hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Eumel hat jetzt also 5 Anschlüsse - zu kaufen gibt es das _so_ nicht.

Hat denn noch keiner 'ne Idee, was ich da unter den 5,25"-Schacht geschraubt habe? Nochmal von oben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von der Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, wird's einfacher?
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Big D (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Nachdem ich nochmal dein ganzes TB durchgeguckt hab (is übrigens hammer ) würd ich sagen das du da den Durchflussmesser runtergeschraubt hast.


----------



## affli (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Eindeutig der DFM, Seite 30 hats Verraten. 
Der Eumel ist auch gut gelungen, hab ich letzthin auch machen müssen. 

Ansonsten wie immer cool dir beim Basteln über die Schultern zu schauen!


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Richtig!

Gibbet natürlich 'nen Keks für:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe ja noch einen anderen, aber da müsste ich die Anschlüsse umlöten - und ich habe mir mit DFM's schon ein AE zerschossen.

Erster Schritt war der Anbau von zwei Verlängerungen, damit ich nicht immer im Kunststoff schrauben muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Verschlauchen muss der Eumel sowieso wieder ab, aber zum Lackieren auch.

Von der Unterseite habe ich dann M4-Gewinde in die vorhandenen Löcher geschnitten - so lässt er sich einfacher Verschrauben.

So sieht's letztlich aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Vorteile dieser Montage sind:


kurzer Weg vom DFM zum AE
der DFM - nicht gerade eine Schönheit - ist nicht sichtbar
die Montage ist einfach
er hängt fest und sicher.

Nächster Schritt wäre an sich der Austausch der Oberteile der AGB's - die sind aber noch bei AT.
Immerhin weiß ich, was mit der Überweisung passiert ist: der Fehler lag bei mir.

Heute will ich mal ein wenig am Rollwagen für den Rechner arbeiten: Tischbein dran, Scharniere da dran, Mora 2 da dran.

Mal sehen....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Lecker dein Keks. 

Ich finde die Postitionierung so super.
Aber die Senkschrauben werden noch versenkt oder?


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Der Keks war für Big D - er war schneller....

Welche Senkschrauben meinst Du?
Die vom DFM  können so bleiben: vorne kommt das AE rein und verdeckt das alles - da sind dann so viele Kabel drüber, dass ich schon überlege, über das AE rückwärtig eine Verkleidung zu machen....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Ich will aber auch ein Stück abhaben, hab den Kommentar von Big D. erst im nachhinein gesehen.
Er war nur etwas schneller mit zurücknlättern und schreiben. 

Jap hab an die Schrauben für den DFM gedacht. 
Aber aber in dem Fall darfst du die so sein lassen!


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Mal sehen - im Moment bin ich am überlegen, ob ich auch mit Pinsel und Rolle Lackieren kann.
Mit der Sprühdose macht mir zu viel Dreck...


----------



## moe (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Sieht aber viel besser aus.


----------



## affli (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Mach das bitte nicht. 
Ich habe noch nie ein schön lackiertes Gehäuse mit Pinsel und Rolle gesehen. 
Das wär echt schade für den ganzen Aufwand. 

Hast du keine Möglichkeit das draussen zu machen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Ich lass' ja mit mir reden - deswegen habe ich das ja zur Diskussion gestellt, bevor ich das Material besorge.

Ok, also doch die Dose - dann noch 'ne Rolle Plane, damit ich den Balkon nicht mit lackiere.

So, draußen hat's gerade 'nen schönen Landregen - aber ich bin fertig.

Heute gib's darum, den Unterbau für Rechner und Mora zu bauen.

Also Holzbearbeitung statt Wasserkühlung - wo ist der Tischler?

Ausgangspunkt ist ein 'Hund', wie man ihn im Baumarkt bekommt und beim Umzug benutzt - der hier hat 4 Umzüge hinter sich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zubehör ist auch noch da:


ein Tischbein
zwei Zaunscharniere
ein wenig Kleinkram wie Schrauben und ein Riegel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann noch der Mora und der Rechner.

Ach du grüne Neune - der Mora hängt ja noch in der hinterletzten Ecke an der Wand!

Also erstmal abschrauben - da isser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Brett abgeschraubt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal zusammen gestellt, wie es am Ende aussehen soll:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht viel Arbeit - oder doch?

Ging so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich hat nicht alles auf Anhieb gepasst, aber es ging.

Dumm nur: der 'Hund' ist 60cm breit - die Lücke, in die er muss, nur 45....

Also alles noch mal 'runter und den 'Hund' abgesägt.

Das Endergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein kleines Missgeschick ist mir passiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine der Schrauben von der Lüfterblende vom Mora ist mir abgebrochen.
Da muss ich morgen mal zu Schrauben-Janssen und 'ne neue besorgen - sollte nicht viel kosten.

Soweit dies - nächster Schritt ist eine vorläufige Verschlauchung und der Einbau der Ein- und Auslässe.

Im Moment plane ich folgende Reihenfolge des Kreislaufes:


Radiator
Einlass (in den Rechner), oben
AGB's
Pumpe
DFM
Filter
Aquadrive
Grafikkarte 2
Grafikkarte 1
Northbridge/Spannungswanlder
CPU
RAM
Southbridge
Auslass (aus dem Rechner), unten
Radiator
Wobei CPU und RAM auch getauscht werden können - das sehe ich dann beim Verschlauchen.
ich habe dazu mal 'ne Skizze gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Doppellinien sind die Schläuche, von Hellblau (=kalt) nach rot (=Warm) markiert.
Das untere Drittel - knapp unterhalb der Grafikkarte 2 - ist später durch das Seitenteil verdeckt.
Was ich nicht eingezeichnet habe, sind:


Ablassvorbereitung - das wird evtl. nur ein T-Stück außerhalb des Rechners am Auslass
Entlüftung: vom rechten AGB oben zum Deckel hinten
Füllleitung: vom linken AGB oben  zum Deckel hinten
 
Der Vorteil dieser Anordnung ist, dass ich nur einmal hoch und wieder herunter gehe.
Außerdem, dass das Aquadrive - und damit die Hdd's - im Kreislauf vor den Grafikkarten liegen und so nicht das (zu) warme Wasser der Grafikkarten ab bekommen.

Was mein Ihr?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schelmiii (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Sieht gut aus, eventuell würd ich noch die Verschlauchung bei den AGBs ändern. Falls ich das richtig auf dem Bild sehe, ist zwischen den beiden AGBs ein T-Stück für den Auslass. Ich glaube, dass so in dem zweiten AGB sehr viel weniger bis gar kein Wasser während des Betriebs sein müsste. Ich würde den Auslass daher in den rechten AGb machen, so dass das Wasser ersteinmal durch den rechten in den linken und dann weiter kann.
Ansonsten einwandfrei.
Und auch die Konstruktion mit dem Hund gefällt mir.

Eine Frage habe ich noch, du verbaust oft Metallplatten, z.B. für die Midplate. Da wüsste ich gerne was für Platten das sind (Material und Dicke) und wo ich das am günstigsten herbekomme. Für meinen Mod brauche ich nähmlich stabile Metallplatte.
Danke


----------



## Koyote (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Schöne Arbeit, der MoRa sieht einfach geil aus


----------



## Big D (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Irre, einfach irre was du da baust, gefällt mir richtig gut 

Affli, ich geb dir ein Stück ab, ich bin ja nich  so


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht*

Hi!

@Schelmii: Die Metallplatten sind 0,8mm Alu-Blech, das ich bei 'Pro-Kilo' - einem örtlichen Händler - kaufe.
Da zahle ich nach Gewicht; egal, ob Blech oder Profil; egal, ob klein oder groß - Zuschnitt erfolgt kostenlos (auch, wenn ich hier selber schneiden muss).
Übermäßig stabil ist das Alublech allerdings nicht - da müsste man entweder Abwinkeln oder ein stabilisierendes Profil aufkleben.

Der 'Hund' wird irgendwann auch noch lackiert; ich weiß aber noch nicht, in welcher Farbe - evtl. ein kräftiges Rot oder weinrot.
So jedenfalls kann er nicht bleiben.....

@Big D: ich hab' das was für Dich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht*

Sieht gut aus!

Andere Frage: Hast du dein Phobya Molex-Netzteil mal ausprobiert? Habe gerade entdeckt, dass es u.U. falsche gepolt sein kann: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-2-0-knight-glossy-armour-38.html#post3125758


----------



## h_tobi (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht*

Die Idee mit dem Rollwagen hat was, auch der Mora als "Gartentor" hat einen gewissen Charme. 
Auf jeden Fall hast du später bei der Wartung und Reinigung weniger Probleme.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht*

Hi!

@Timmynator: Das Phobya-Netzteil hatte ich neulich in Betrieb, als ich das Slot-In-Laufwerk umgebaut habe - macht also keine Probleme.
@Tobi: wegen der Wartung habe ich mir das einfallen lassen - und ich kann zumindest das Entleeren außen machen.
Eigentlich wollte ich den Mora ja so aufhängen, dass die Anschlüsse hinten sind, einer oben, einer unten.
Nur sind die Bänder von den Scharnieren zu kurz dafür - die Befestigungen am Mora sind ja nicht im Quadrat, sondern im Rechteck angeordnet: 26*38cm. 
Die Bänder sind 28cm lang - die nächste Größe wäre mir um einiges zu groß gewesen.

Am Mora selbst will ich nicht bohren - ich sehe mir das nochmal an, ob ich den um 90° drehen kann, indem ich die Bänder an den Löchern fest schraube, an denen eigentlich die Lüfter befestigt werden.
Wenn die Lüfterblende stabil genug ist, sollte das gehen - mal schauen: hab' ich gleich 'ne Aufgabe für heute früh.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Hund umgebaut*

Hi!

So, ich habe erstmal den Mora bzw. den Roller umgebaut - ich wollte die Anschlüsse vom Mora lieber hinten übereinander haben.
Und aus gutem Grund:


leichter zu verschlauchen
weniger 'Luftsäcke' im System
leichter zu befüllen

Im Prinzip habe ich die ganze Arbeit von gestern noch mal gemacht:


Tischbein neu aufgeschraubt - der Mora ist so länger als in der alten Ausrichtung
die Löcher in die Bänder der Scharniere neu gebohrt - ich habe in der Lüfterblende die Löcher, in welchen die Lüfter befestigt werden (sollen) benutzt.
das obere Scharnier am Tischbein musste auch neu angeschraubt werden.
Den vorderen Halter neu positioniert.
die Lüfter auf der Blende musste ich auch teilweise ändern.

Soweit dies; ein paar Fotos dazu:

der Mora am Roller vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Roller:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das untere Band an der Lüfterblende - vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beide Bänder neu angeschraubt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ganze fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit dies.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Koyote (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht*

Wie schon gesagt, ist ne gute Idee und wurde gut umgesetzt.


----------



## h_tobi (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht*

Die Bänder direkt an der Blende verschraubt gefällt mir wesentlich besser, vor allem sollte es besser halten.


----------



## affli (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht*

Nette Ideen, wie immer. 

Entschuldige wenn ich so frech bin, finde aber den Hund zu wuchtig. 
Wie wärs wenn du später feinere Rollen Aufschraubst und eine cleane beleuchtete Plexiabdeckung drüber haust? 
(Vielleicht ist das ja schon alles geplant!?) 

Auch finde ich die Bänder etwas zu gross, aber rein vom Gewicht her brachts wohl solche Dinger oder? 

Aber die Basis find ich Klasse, das wir echt Praktisch und funktionell.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht*

Hi!

Beim Hund: mal sehen; der Eumel ist wohl nicht das Endergebnis - vor allem die Rollen; das stimme ich Euch zu.
Das lässt sich aber bei Gelegenheit - im Moment sagt die Kasse: "NEIN" - leicht beheben.

Bei den Bändern: da gab's nur die Variante, weil ich die wenigstens über 2/3 der Lüfterblende haben wollte.
Ob's kürzer trägt, weiß ich nicht - und ich will nicht riskieren, dass Kräfte in den Radiator kommen, der sich verzieht und undicht wird.

Der ganze Roller wird demnächst sowieso lackiert - ich weiß nur noch nicht, in welcher Farbe...

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht*

Rosa oder violett wäre mal was Neues. 
In der Länge wirst du auch keine feineren Bänder im Baumarkt finden, da müsste man sich schon selber welche bauen. 
Aber gerade beim Mora kann es ruhig etwas stabiler sein.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, ein bisschen habe ich noch gemacht: ich habe den Kühler der 5770 gewechselt und den Rechner angefangen, zu zerlegen.

Zunächst mal die Bestandteile: 
eine Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X - die einzige 5770 im Referenzdesign; also auch die einzige, auf die der EK-Kühler passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle ein Dank an Nobbi_77, der mir diese 5770 und den EK-Kühler zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
Erster Schritt: Schrauben runter!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was man sonst so braucht:

ein oder zwei Schalen für das Kleinzeugs
Pinsel - zum Reinigen
Pinzette - zum Einsetzen der Zwischenringe und zum Abziehen der Schutzfolie der Wärmeleitpads
Schraubenzieher
Messer
Schere

Nächster Schritt: Kühler abnehmen, reinigen, Wärmeleitpads drauf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Pads drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun die Zwischenringe auf den Kühler legen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass drei fehlen, ist Absicht: sie fallen zu leicht runter und sind dann weg - und ich komme später dran und kann die Ringe mit der Pinzette dazwischen schieben.
Das Endergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit dies.

Nächster Schritt: Gehäuse ausräumen und die beiden Löcher für Ein- und Auslass bohren.

Da kommen sie hin:
Einlass - oben links in der Mitte der Rückwand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da bohre ich ein vorhandenes Loch auf.

Und der Auslass unten links auf der linken Seite vom Boden - also zwischen dem Netzteil und der Seitenwand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da werde ich aber zunächst mein Dummy-Netzteil einbauen müssen, um sicher zu gehen, dass sich da nix in's Gehege kommt.

Wenn das erledigt ist, vergrößere ich noch mal den Ausschnitt für die Dual-Laing in der originalen Midplate - da der nicht zu sehen ist, kann ich mir die spätere Montage auch vereinfachen - und dann kann ich mit den Vorbereitungen zum Lackieren anfangen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Koyote (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht*

Rot wäre doch schick


----------



## h_tobi (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht..oder doch nicht? Umbau-Hund!*

Eine schicke Karte hast du da liegen, ich hoffe, das es dieses Mal gut aus geht und dir die Karte lange erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht..oder doch nicht? Umbau-Hund!*

Hi!

Danke - ich habe ja schon länger keine mehr geschrottet.
Derzeit habe ich drei Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X hier (zwei mit Wakü, eine luftgekühlte 5770er in meinem Arbeits-PC)  - und wenn's mich beißt, mache ich mal ein Triple-CF-System.....

Mal sehen...


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht..oder doch nicht? Umbau-Hund!*

Hi!

Viel habe ich heute nicht geschafft.
Was mich viel Zeit gekostet hat, war die Umrüstung des zweiten Slot-In-Laufwerks 
Einen solchen Fummelkram mache ich ungerne - und hoffe, das nicht noch mal machen zu müssen.

Derzeit knobele ich an einer neuen Befestigung für das Slot-In-Laufwerk - die alte hat scheinbar Probleme verursacht.

Eines habe ich heute aber geschafft: die Kühler für SB und NB/Spawas zu lackieren.

So sieht das Endergebnis aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit das; mehr kommt heute wohl nicht.
Ich hab' mir beim Löten an dem dussligen Slot-In-Laufwerk den Rücken zweier Finger der linken Hand verbrannt - das stört doch sehr.

Morgen ist's hoffentlich besser.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Ciddy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht..oder doch nicht? Umbau-Hund!*

die sehen schon sehr schick aus die Anfi-tec Kühler und so komplett in schwarz gleich noch besser 
*Eis für die verbrannten Finger rüber werf*


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht..oder doch nicht? Umbau-Hund!*

Noch eine Schicht Klarlack drüber und es würde mir gefallen wobei das natürlich Geschmackssache ist


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht..oder doch nicht? Umbau-Hund!*

Wie - auf die verbrannte Flosse Klarlack?

Sind schon zwei Schichten drauf - auf dem Kühler!


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht..oder doch nicht? Umbau-Hund!*

OH... ok, vielleicht liegts an der Aufnahme...


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht..oder doch nicht? Umbau-Hund!*

Da ist tatsächlich 'ne leichte Orangenhaut auf den Kühlern - war wohl ein wenig zu kühl beim Trocknen.


----------



## haggie (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht..oder doch nicht? Umbau-Hund!*

Sehr fein, sehr fein 

Zur Problematik "zu kühl beim Trocknen": Ich leg' mittlerweile Kleinteile nach dem Lackieren (vorher kurz anziehen lassen, so ca. 5 Minuten) für ca. 15 Min. in den auf 70°C vorgeheizten Backofen (sehr zur Freude meiner  Frau übrigens ).


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - der 'Hund' ist gemacht..oder doch nicht? Umbau-Hund!*

Hi!

Nur passt leider der PC nicht in meinen Ofen....und Kleinteile hab' ich nicht mehr.

Ich habe gerade grundiert - und muss wohl ein Blech nochmal abschleifen: ist sehr uneben geworden - ich vermute, der Sprühkopf der Grundierung ist nicht ganz frei.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, ich habe nicht viel geschafft - und leider auch Ausschuß produziert.

Ein letzter Punkt war das Festlegen der Ein- und Auslassöffnungen für das Wasser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe zunächst zwei unten gemacht, eine dritte kommt oben hin.
Leider habe ich es versäumt, davon Fotos zu machen - ich hatte Handwerker im Haus, das hat abgelenkt.
Und da der Rechner derzeit abgeklebt ist, kann ich auch keine machen; ich versuche, dran zu denken, Bilder nach zu liefern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der zweite Punkt war das Lackieren - und das ist in die Binsen gegangen.

Das Gehäuse selbst geht noch - immerhin - und braucht nur leicht abgeschliffen zu werden.

Die anderen drei Teile - Mainboardtray, Midplate und Sideplate - sind total daneben gegangen: sie sehen aus, wie 60er Sandpapier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die muss ich heute abschleifen - so lange es nicht zu warm wird - und dann nochmal lackieren.

Mal sehen; erstmal muss ich zum Baumarkt, Schleifpapier holen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Ich stell' mal die geplante Verschlauchung noch mal zur Diskussion - Ideen, Vorschläge?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## UnnerveD (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Prinzipiell keine schlechte Verschlauchung - ich persönlich würde aber genau anders herum gehen und statt der Grafikkarte zuerst die SB anströmen (dann halt RAM, CPU, NB; Graka 1 und 2) - aber das ist Geschmackssache.

MfG,
Chris


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

Da hast Du Recht - und es ist leicht gemacht: ob ich nun von der Pumpe in die SB oder die Grafikkarte gehe, ist verschlauchungstechnisch kein großer Unterschied; ich ändere das Mal!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkung: da DesignCAD nicht direkt jpg oder pnp exportieren kann, muss ich immer den Umweg über einen Screenshot gehen - so dauert das Umwandeln beinahe genauso lang, wie die Änderung der Zeichnung....
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## UnnerveD (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Joah - schaut besser aus, finde ich. So vermeidest du Überkreuzungen und auch die CPU bekommt zuerst das leicht kühlere Wasser ab 

MfG,
Chris


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Da hast Du Recht - bei den Hdd's hab' ich drauf geachtet.
Und die Grafikkarten vertragen eh' etwas mehr als RAM oder CPU.

Danke!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Maverick306 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Wäre auch meine Anmerkung zur ersten Idee gewesen. Da die GPU unter Last eine wesentlich höhere Temperatur erreicht als die CPU, während es nicht gerade CPU förderlich mit dem erhitzten GPU Wasser gekühlt zu werden. Daher würde ich immer CPU vor GPU kühlen. Außer ich bin Nobody und benutze 2 Wasserkreisläufe


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

Na, mir muss - mangels zweitem Radiator - ein Kreislauf genügen.

Es gibt aber ein neues Projekt - an das Gehäuse komme ich vsl. auf dem Tauschwege (ich nehme es in Zahlung) und da will ich die Wakü intern verbauen.
Das Gehäuse - wenn der Deal klappt - hat Platz für einen oder zwei Triple-Radi(s) und ein oder zwei Dual-Radi(s); evtl. lässt sich auch ein Quad-Radi unterbringen - mal sehen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## UnnerveD (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Na, mir muss - mangels zweitem Radiator - ein Kreislauf genügen.
> 
> ...



Neugierig -welches Gehäuse?


----------



## Maverick306 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Neugierig -welches Gehäuse?


 
Auch wissen will - Temjin? Fortress? Raven 3 (2)? oder sogar so nen affengeiles Obsidian?!


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

TJ - aber nicht das allgegenwärtige 07!

ist aber noch nicht sicher; ich muss erstmal sehen, ober der Tausch klappt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Maverick306 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Ich Tippe mal auf das Neuner, den ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du das Fünfer nehmen würdest wo man KEIN Kabelmanagement hat afaik.


----------



## Markusretz (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

So jetzt muss ich mich hier auch mal verewigen als stiller dauermitleser 

Erstmal einen rießen Respekt für deine arbeiten.
Habe soeben eine zusage für mein V1010B bekommen 
Lasse aber noch gleich ein paar Sachen wie Inlay und so machen. Kostet zwar etwas, aber was solls 



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Neugierig -welches Gehäuse?


 Ich weis es, will es aber nicht verraten 

@ Schienenbruch
Wegen deiner PN: Ich habe von deTeil - Pulverbeschichtung ein unverbindliches Angebot von 70-80€ fürs pulvern der silbernen Innenteile bekommen

Aber für was sind die zwei Löcher neben deinem Netzteil? Dachte du willst nur den Wasserauslass dort haben und nicht den Wassereinlass


Gruß Markus


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

Freut mich für Dich - das V1010 ist wirklich nicht schlecht udn wenn Du die Ausschnitte gleich lasern lassen kannst, um so besser.

Das mit De Teil muss ich mir merken - eine Pulverer finde ich hier nämlich nicht.
Ich habe da farbmäßig nämlich eine total dekadent/unauffällige Idee: schwarz glänzend mit goldenem Pearl-Farbeffekt.

Die beiden Löcher sind Absicht: es kann ja sein, dass ich - wie schon früher - Ein - und Auslass unten mache.
Damit ich dann nicht wieder anfange, zu bohren, habe ich lieber gleich zwei Löcher unten gemacht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Markusretz (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Ah jetzt verstehe ich das mit den Löchern (brauche manchmal etwas )
Ist eigentlich zwischen dem Netzteil und der originalen Midplate genug Platz um dort einen Schlauch inkl. Winkel unterzubringen (für die Grafikkarte)
Dies schaut mir sehr sehr eng aus auf deinen Bildern (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/123332-schienenbruchs-worklog-mainboardkuehler-lackiert-gehaeuse-fehlschlag-8.html#post2377616)


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

Der Platz zwischen der originalen Midplate und dem Netzteil ist sehr (zu?) knapp - ich habe aber zwischen beiden Midplates genug Platz.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

So, inzwischen tut sich wieder was: ich bin am Lackieren.
Nebenbei - wenn die Farbe trocknet - baue ich weitere Teile zusammen.

Erstmal die Lackierei:
Das Gehäuse ist grundiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bleche (Midplate, Sideplate, Mainboardtray) auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die zweite Lackschicht in schwarz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse ist soweit gut - ist ja eh' nicht viel von zu sehen.

Die Bleche muss ich noch mal nach lackieren.
Nebenbei habe ich die Kühler auf's Mainboard gesetzt.
Das Mainboard von hinten - die Backplate muss leider weg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von vorne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler ist nach dem Lösen der Schrauben von selbst ab gefallen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufällig: die Wärmeleitpads auf North- und Southbridge sind so verhärtet, dass ich die Reste nur mit Mühe (und einem Schraubenzieher) ab bekommen habe.

So sehen die Kühler auf dem Mainboard aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun noch die CPU einsetzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der CPU-Kühler ist drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nebenbei habe ich noch die RAM-Kühler montiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vorhandenen Kühler ließen sich leicht demontieren - die Wahl der RAM's hat sich bewährt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit dies - ich mache noch 'ne Schicht schwarz auf die Bleche.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## arjan400016 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du sicher das die Ausgleichsbehälter in diese Konfiguration funktionieren?
Schaut für mich so aus als wurde nur Wasser im zweiten agb fliesen wenn der erste randvoll ist.
Dadurch hast du immer einen unterschiedliche wasserstand in die agb's


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!
Du hast Recht - und Abhilfe wird auch geschaffen: oben wie unten kommt ein Y-Stück dran, so dass beide AGB's gleich angeströmt bzw. entleert werden.
Auch Entlüften und Befüllen (bei der Inbetriebnahme der Wakü) wird gleichmäßig (über T-Stücke) gemacht.

Das war die Tage schon mal bemängelt worden - ich hatte es aber nicht ganz mit bekommen, was da gemeint war.
Im Geiste habe ich es richtig gehabt, nur die Zeichnung wich davon ab - man sollte halt auch zeichnen, was man denkt.

Danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sollte es besser sein.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Sehr ordentlich lackiert mein Großer, die Kühler machen sich auch sehr gut auf dem Board, dir weiterhin gutes Gelingen.


----------



## affli (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Das gefällt mir doch viel besser als wenn du das Mit Pinsel aufgetragen hättest! 
Ich mach Lackieren immer gerne, ist halt in deinem Fall wohl eher etwas blöd wegen dem Platz. 

Schleif einfach jede Lackschicht wieder kurz (am besten Nass) an, das macht unglaublich viel aus! 

Die Kühler gefallen mir ausserordentlich gut, da stimme ich Tobi zu!


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Da hast Du ja tolle Fortschritte gemacht in den letzten Tagen. Die Idee mit dem Hund ist einfach nur  Das "Innenleben" mit den beiden AGBs und der Pumpe sieht auch schon mal richtig gut aus.

Es ist übrigens völlig egal, welches Bauteil in welcher Reihenfolge gekühlt wird. Die Temperaturunterschiede des Wassers zwischen den Bauteilen sind einfach zu gering, um einen meßbaren Efekt zu erzielen. Wichtig ist nur die Temperatur im gesamten Kreislauf.

LG


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

Ich hatte an meinem letzten Projekt ja mehrere Temperaturfühler - bis zu 4 im Wasser, 2 in der Luft.
Die Unterschiede lagen so bei 1-1,5°C - wobei sich noch die Frage nach der Messtoleranz der Fühler stellt.
Ich kann ja leider die Temperatur nur in den AGB's mit 'nem Tauchfühler messen, woanders nicht.
 Wird sich alles zeigen.

Ich kann ja später mal versuchen, die Fühler in einem Testkreislauf mit dem Tauchfühler zu eichen - einfach etwas Wasser in 'nen AGB, den Temperatursensor unten dran und mit dem Tauchfühler nachgemessen.
Dann nur noch die angezeigte Temperatur vergleichen.



Gestern habe ich mir mal Hitzefrei genommen und heute ist der Haushalt dran: mein Geschirrspüler hat die Grätsche gemacht; mal sehen, wodran es liegt.
Kann so schlimm nicht sein: er füllt dauernd - und wird dann natürlich inkontinent......
Außerdem habe ich zwei Schubladenelemente - Vollholz, keine Quelle-Spanplatte - abgestaubt und will die aufstellen.
Bei der Gelegenheit entferne ich auch eine Ecke am Regal, an der ich mir bestimmt schon ein Dutzend Mal den Oberarm gestoßen habe.

Und: es steht eine Neuinstallation an dem Rechner, an dem ich gerade arbeite auf dem Programm....

Wenigstens ist die Affenhitze erstmal vorbei - 33° ist mir zu viel!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Dann viel Erfolg mit dem Geschirrspüler, sonst wird es wieder teuer.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Na, _der _Eumel ist - im Gegensatz zur Waschmaschine (deren Inkontinenz ich beheben konnte; war nur ein Schlauch lose) - nicht lebenswichtig: ich kann auch 'zu Fuß' abspülen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

So, ich muss gleich noch mal was erledigen - aber nachher gibbet es Fotos vom lackierten Gehäuse und den Teilen.
Und 'ne schlechte und eine gute Nachricht.

Bis denn.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## UnnerveD (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> So, ich muss gleich noch mal was erledigen - aber nachher gibbet es Fotos vom lackierten Gehäuse und den Teilen.
> Und 'ne schlechte und eine gute Nachricht.
> ...



Bilder gerne, aber schlechte Nachrichten? bleib mir ja weg damit!


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Tja, wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen - denn das Lügen fange ich nicht an...dafür gibbet es Politiker!


----------



## h_tobi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Bei solchen großen Projekten kann leider viel schief gehen, ich hoffe, das es nicht sooooo schlimm ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

oooch - hält sich in Grenzen: 180€ und zweieinhalb Wochen Verzögerung (weil mir eben diese 180€ bis dahin fehlen).

Nicht, dass ich hier zweieinhalb Wochen auf de faulen Haut liegen werde; das mit Sicherheit nicht!


----------



## h_tobi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Oha, das klingt nicht gerade schön, warum muss es bei dir immer so teuer werden. 
Wirklich schade, das immer wieder solche Sachen passieren.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2011)

Schließ das Ding einfach mit an die Wakü und gut is!


----------



## Timmynator (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Mainboard hin? Oder doch die Spülmaschine?


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Die Spülmaschine zählt hier nicht.....


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2011)

Wir sind hier doch nicht im Hausfrauenforum. Mainboard!!!


----------



## L.B. (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Wie, wo, was?  Jetzt sag nicht, du hast dein Board ins Jenseits befördert.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wir sind hier doch nicht im Hausfrauenforum. Mainboard!!!


 Stimmt!


L.B. schrieb:


> Wie, wo, was?  Jetzt sag nicht, du hast dein Board ins Jenseits befördert.


 Gut, dann sage ich es nicht.

Es stimmt leider - und das ist die schlechte Nachricht - ich habe das Mainboard gekillt.
Ich vermute mal, dass ich beim Einpassen der Sideplate irgendeine Leiterbahn 'zersägt' habe.
Gibbet für Euch beide mal 'nen Keks - nach Meinung meiner Bekannten hab' ich sowieso 'nen Weichen.......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die schlechte Nachricht ist die, dass ich erst zum 16. das Geld über habe, mir ein neues Mainboard zu kaufen - das Teil kostet immerhin 180€....

Die gute Nachricht ist, dass ich im Forum-Marktplatz schon eines gefunden habe und es mit Fullcoverkühler (Mips-Sonderedition) bekomme.
Die wirklich gute Nachricht ist, dass ich mich weder aufhalten lasse, noch auf die Faule Haut lege.

In der Zwischenzeit bereite ich eine neue Mid- und Sideplate aus Kunststoff vor - ich habe hier noch zwei passende Platten liegen.
Außerdem mache ich die Verschlauchung soweit fertig und knobele mal ein wenig an der Beleuchtung.
Vermutlich werde ich die neue Mid- und Sideplate dahingehend auslegen, dass ich sie als Blenden für eine indirekte Beleuchtung des Mainboards nutzen kann - ich habe bsp. noch einige LED's aus Taschenlampen da, die ich als Punktstrahler nutzen kann.

Gestern kam noch ein Paket von AT - bringt natürlich nicht ganz so viel, weil ich _erstmal _nicht fertig werde.

War so einiges drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter anderem die beiden Vandalismustaster in 19. bzw. 25mm - ab 22mm gibt es die leider nur in silber und das vorhandene Loch in der Front ist leider 23mm groß.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der kleine mit gelber Punktbeleuchtung wird der Resettaster, seine LED die Hdd-LED.
Der große wird der Power-Taster und der Dritte für das Slot-In-DVD-Laufwerk.

Außerdem war in dem Paket die ATX-Verlängerung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier schon mit aufgestecktem Winkelstück - das leider nicht hilft: es ist zweimal männlich, ich bräuchte einmal männlich und einmal weiblich: falsch bestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt aber sonst ganz gut - ich muss mal sehen, ob es ein anderes gibt.

Es geht aber auch ohne - dadurch, dass ich den Abstand Mainboard - Sideplate um einen Zentimeter vergrößert habe, passt die ATX-Verlängerung ganz ohne irgendwelche Kunstgriffe drunter.
Weiter waren in dem Paket noch Distanzringe 3mm in schwarz und silber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon habe ich immer zu wenig gehabt; das sollte jetzt 'ne Weile reichen.....

Ersatzteile und zwei Kugelhähne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die AGB's brauche ich, weil ich mir beim Testeinbau beide Röhren zerkratzt habe und ich oben mehr Anschlüsse brauche - da nehme ich die Unterteile aller AGB's, das spart T-Stücke.

Die Kugelhähne sind für den Filter gedacht, falls ich an die da eingebauten Kugelhähne nicht mehr dran komme - evtl. baue ich den Filter auch direkt in's Seitenteil ein.

Das DP-Ultra habe ich farblich an mein neues Teppichmesser angepasst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit dieses Nachtupdate - mehr gibt's dann 'morgen'.

Dass ich das Update erst jetzt machen konnte, hatte auch einen Grund: wie ich unterwegs war, habe ich an einer Baustelle, wo ich vorbei gefahren bin, Zement in's Gesicht und die Augen bekommen - hat beim Augenarzt ein wenig gedauert.....
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (1. Juli 2011)

Aber jetzt ist das Auge sauber entfernt und der Schmerz weg, oder? 

Cooles Update. Ist das DP orange? Sieht rot aus für mich.

Wenn der Taster 25mm hat und das Loch 23, dann einfach aufbohren und fertig.

PS.: Tut mir leid für dich mit dem board. Wollte dir auch schon das mit dem mips empfehlen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

Das ist DP rot - steht jedenfalls sowohl auf den Pullen als auch auf der Rechnung so drauf.
Und war so geplant.

Das mit dem Board ist _sehr_ ärgerlich - mehr aber auch nicht.
So habe ich aber Zeit, die Beleuchtung und neue Plates zu machen.
Man muss überall nur das Positive sehen - auch wenn's manchmal schwer fällt (und da meine ich was ganz anderes).

Das Auge geht wieder; tränt noch ein wenig und brennt etwas - die Brille hat das Meiste abgefangen, ist dafür jedoch hin. Na, bezahlt der Bauherr oder die Versicherung oder wer auch immer - eben dafür habe ich ja die Polizei geholt.
Mein Anwalt wird das regeln...

Für heute steht an:


Mainboard einbauen
beide Plates einbauen
AGB's einbauen
Verschlauchung - vor allem an den AGB's - machen, dabei evtl.:
Variantenerprobung
 
Das sollte für heute genug sein - vor allem die Variantenerprobung kostet Zeit. Zumal ich euch nicht alle Varianten vorstellen; 80% verwerfe ich selbst, weil sie unpraktisch oder potthässlich sind.

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: die ersten Bilder sind schon mal da:

Gesamtansicht Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel schwarz - da werde ich später rote und blaue/weiße Farbakzente setzen müssen, sonst wird's zu dunkel.

Der CPU-Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hier auffällt: von den zehn Phasen für die CPU ist eine nicht gekühlt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Originalkühler übrigens auch nicht!

Hier die beiden Bridges:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier ist einiges nicht gekühlt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine Phase - wohl für die PCI-/PCIe-Slots - in der Mitte und die beiden Phasen rechts für den RAM.
Auch das gleicht dem Originalkühler.

Mal sehen, wie das beim Fullcover-Mips ist - ich werde berichten, so etwa in 20 Tagen.

Soweit die ersten Bilder.

Da steht aber auch schon die erste Frage im Raume: nehme ich die Winkel oder schraube ich die Tüllen direkt auf die Kühler?
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Wirklich sehr ärgerlich, das es dein Board zerrissen hat, dann noch die Augen,  solche Tage braucht es wirklich nicht. 
Dir erst mal gute Besserung, gerade die Augen sind sehr empfindlich, ich spreche aus Erfahrung.

Zu deiner Frage: Ich würde wenn möglich jegliche 90° Winkel vermeiden und sie nur dann einsetzen, wenn es von der
Verschlauchung her nicht besser zu lösen ist. Es wird für den Durchfluss auf jeden Fall besser sein auf die Winkel zu verzichten.
Pumpenpower hast du zwar genug, aber so könntest du die Pumpen drosseln und entsprechen die Lautstärke senken.
Soweit meine Meinung zu der Sache. 

Dann erst mal viel Erfolg beim Basteln und Verschlauchen und schone die Augen wenn nötig.


----------



## Kalmar (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Ja, gute Besserung für das Auge. Stimme bei den Winkeln auch Tobi zu, 90°Winkel wenn möglich vermeiden, durch die Beschleunigung (Richtungswechsel) hast du ein Energieverlust (kin.), heißt es fließt langsamer.
Die Vandalismustaster find ich echt gut, allerdings sieht man auf den Fotos kaum in welcher Farbe die leuchten - ist das orange und gelb?


----------



## UnnerveD (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Oh man, das ist ja fies mit dem Zement - hoffentlich hat es keine langfristigen Auswirkungen...

Ich pflichte Tobi und Kalmar bei - Winkel sind (vermeidbare) Durchflussbremsen, verzichte darauf, soweit es möglich ist. Ich persönlich bin sowieso ein Verfechter normaler Tüllen und dafür etwas mehr Schlauchbögen .

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

Die V-Taster sind rot und gelb - kommt auf den Fotos tatsächlich schlecht 'rüber.

Danke - das Auge wird; ich schon es ein wenig, habe ja noch drei andre....
Ansonsten: nicht reiben(!) und alle 1-2 Stunden Augentropfen, die helfen.
Ich habe mal eine erste Verschlauchung gemacht; mit den 90°-Winkeln mache ich mir wenig Sorgen: egal, ob ich 25 oder 55 Liter habe: bei einem Mora 2 in der Hinterhand ist das allemal genug.
Für meinen Q9550er mit 5770 hat's allemal gelangt - das wird mich nicht dran hindern, noch mal eine andere Variante zu machen.

Ich mache aber auf jeden Fall noch eine zweite Variante weitgehend ohne Winkel.

Erstmal die ersten Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schläuche von der Southbridge gehen später unter die Sideplate - eine andere Variante wäre, die Southbridge zwischen beiden Grafikkarten anzuschließen; das muss aber nicht wirklich sein.....

Das Gehweih habe ich auch neu gemacht; da komme ich um einige Winkel nicht herum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob das so bleibt, ist auch offen: ich kann auch statt der Winkel Tüllen anschrauben und dann unterm Deckel mittels Y-Verbinder zusammen führen - wäre strömungstechnisch besser und wohl auch nicht allzu schwer zu machen.

So sehen die AGB's eingebaut aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der obere Teil wird später wohl nicht sichtbar, weil ich das Fenster wegen der Stabilität des Seitenteils nicht bis ganz oben führen kann.
Eines ist mir unangenehm aufgefallen: die Deckel der AGB's haben unterschiedliche Farben, obwohl es sich in beiden Fällen um den gleichen Hersteller und die gleiche Farbe (schwarz vernickelt) handelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man es deutlicher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht so schön - in meinem Fall aber nicht wichtig, da ich die beiden sowieso tausche.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Der obere Teil der AGB's gefällt mir sehr gut, den brauchst du nicht zu verstecken. 

Die Deckel? Nja, das ist eben der Nachteil von "Made in China/Malaysia/Whereever" zum kleinen Preis. Musste ich gestern inner Firma erst wieder feststellen.


----------



## BENNQ (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Schicke Updates 

Von mir auch gute Besserung!!!

Das Geweih find ich richtig stark!!! Aber die anderen 90° Winkel passen gar nicht (find ich) 
Erst recht nicht mit dem Bitspower (?) 45° Winkel... 

Aber es muss dir gefallen!!!


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

Danke - denn lasse ich das Geweih mal so...hat auch den Vorteil, dass es die AGB's oben zusammen hält.

Die anderen Winkel - da fällt mir was ein: das neue Board kommt mit Kühler.
Und zwar ist das der Mips-Fullcover-Kühler ähnlich dem hier - nur komplett in schwarz (bis auf die Schrauben); sieht auch besser aus.

Aber: er hat die beiden Anschlüsse völlig anders angebracht: einer ist rechts der Northbridge, etwa neben dem RAM-Spannungswandler.
Der zweite ist am oberen Ende der CPU-Spannungswandler.
Damit ändert sich die Verschlauchung komplett - und lässt evtl. sogar nur einen 'Durchgang' zu.
Also nur einmal von oben nach unten oder umgekehrt.

Da könnte ich:


unten 'rein, durch das Aquadrive und den DFM, dann durch die Haupkühler (Grafikkarten > MB-Kühler > CPU-Kühler > Ram-Kühler), dann in die AGB's, unten raus, Pumpe > Filter > Radiator. 
Oder:
oben 'rein, in die AGB's, unten raus, Pumpe > Filter > Aquadrive > durch die Hauptkühler (Grafikkarten > MB-Kühler > CPU-Kühler > Ram-Kühler) oben raus, Radiator.
Ich mach' mal zwei Skizzen.....

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: hier die erste Skizze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verschlauchung ist: 


Einlass (unten links)
Aquadrive
Grafikkarte 2
Grafikkarte 1
MB-Kühler (rechts nach links oben)
CPU
RAM
AGB's
Pumpe
DFM
Filter
Auslass (unten links)
Radiator
 

€dit 2: und hier die zweite Skizze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist die Verschlauchung:


Einlass (oben links)
AGB's
Pumpe
DFM
Filter
Aquadrive
Grafikkarte 2
Grafikkarte 1
MB-Kühler (links oben nach rechts)
RAM
CPU
Das erscheint mir sauberer und einfacher im Aufbau - was mein Ihr?

Diese Variante hat den kleinen Nachteil, dass ich den Mora umbauen müsste, so dass beide Anschlüsse oben liegen - das wäre aber nicht das Problem.
Ansonsten ist das die einfachste Variante, denke ich.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich mach' mal zwei Skizzen.....


 
Wär vlt gut  Sagt mir so leider relativ wenig


----------



## Markusretz (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Nein! Scheiß Gewitter. PC startete neu und mein ganzer Post war weg
Dann halt nochmal

Da haste ja die letzten Tage richtig pech gehabt. Aber hoffentlich ist deine Pechsträhe nun vorbei und es kann ohne Fails weitergehen



> Hier schon mit aufgestecktem Winkelstück - das leider nicht hilft: es  ist zweimal männlich, ich bräuchte einmal männlich und einmal weiblich:  falsch bestellt.


Endlich ist mein lang ersehnter Adapter da
Schade das es so nicht passt.
Ich hab aber glaubich mal irgendwo eine Verlängerung gesehen, die auf beiden Seiten einen weiblichen Stecker hatte.
Passt der eigentlich in den anderen? Wenn ja wäre dies vielleicht eine lösung, oder du musst dir eben einen anderen dranlöten 


Ich bin zwar auch kein großer Fan von Winkeln, aber ich finde bei dir auf den Bildern mit den ganzen Winkeln schaut es auch sehr interessant aus.
Entweder würde ich eine klassische Verschlauchung mit möglichst wenigen Winkeln machen, oder komplett mit Winkeln und ohne Schlauchbiegungen. Ich finde dies hat etwas


Hast du dir eigentlich schon einmal gedanken über das Seitenfenster gemacht?
Ich bin aktuell am überlegen wie ich meines machen soll. (martma soll ja keine langeweile bekommen) 
Nur leider steht mein V1010B bei ihm und ich kann nur anhand von Bilder die größe bestimmen.
Habe mal ein original LianLi Bild abgeändert.
Was haltet ihr davon? Maße vom Inlay wären 335mm x 315mm und der Randabstand 28mm. Die Radien fehlen noch
Der Ausgleichbehälter soll bei mir auch nebem dem Board montiert werden und zu sehen sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss jetzt leider wieder los. Ich hasse Spätschicht
Gruß Markus


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

@ Schienenbruch: Variante 2 gefällt mir besser, vorallem beim entlüften sollte es da keine Probleme geben, da siche alles gleichmäßig von unten nach oben befüllt.
@Markusretz: So quadtratische Fenster find ich langweilig, vorallem, wenn du es bei Martma machen lässt.
Ich wär da für was ausgefalleneres.
Wenn du eine intensivere Beratung willst, kannst du ja ein eigenes TB aufmachen


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Irgendwie fehlt hier (mal wieder) ein Beitrag von mir....
Ich habe Variante zwei schon ausgearbeitet und dachte, sie online gestellt zu haben....

@markusretz: Du hast zwischen Slotblenden und 5,25"-Schacht etwa 39cm; die kannst Du aber nicht nutzen, weil die Laufwerke im 5,25"-Schacht hinten heraus ragen.
Nutzbar sind etwa 35cm; das Mainboard hat ~24cm - also bleiben ~11cm für den AGB; das ist mehr als ausreichend, sogar für zwei (wie bei mir).
Das Mainboard auf dem Lian-Li-Bild ist ein größeres als ATX, vlt. ITX oder so.

Ich habe die Variante zwei leicht abgewandelt schon mal ausgearbeitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geändert habe ich nur im Bereich der RAM-Anschlüsse.

Das sieht sehr sauber aus - ich glaube, das ist gut.
Ich arbeite das mal noch ein wenig weiter aus: Pumpe und Aquadrive rein, das Ganze auf den Roller und an den Radi angeschlossen - ach nee: den Radi muss ich ja noch mal ändern: das mache ich zuerst.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## haggie (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Das sieht sehr sauber aus - ich glaube, das ist gut.



Das glaube ich allerdings auch


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*



ubuntu1001 schrieb:


> Achja, mein erster PC


?????


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Kurzer Zwischenstand: morgen kommt ein Paket; wurde gerade in Bielefeld im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: ich habe noch ein wenig geschafft heute, ein Paar Bilder hab' ich auch gemacht.

Der Mora musste wieder umgebaut werden, damit die Anschlüsse oben liegen:

So sah es vorher aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe ich schon den Mora von der Lüfterblende abgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so kommt es hin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht zwar nach nix aus, war aber 'ne ziemlich Fummelei!

Die Vandalismustaster kommen auch in die Front:
Da die Kabel ein Hinderniss haben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müssen die Anschlüsse umgebogen werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewährt hat sich mal wieder meine Garnitur an Fräsern und Kegelsenkern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht's von vorne jetzt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so die Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Rest mache ich morgen: Aquadrive, Pumpen einbauen und alles mal probehalber Verschlauchen.
Was ich bis Mittag schaffe - danach liegt die neue PCGH im Briefkasten.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Die Taster machen sich wirklich gut in der Front!!!

Und dei Verschlauchung sieht jetzt auch wesentlich besser aus


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

Danke - an der Verschlauchung sehe ich noch einige - wenige - Änderungen:


der Schlauch ganz oben ändert sich noch ein wenig, entsprechend dem Anschluss des Kühlers.
bei den RAM's probiere ich mal Winkel - probiere; wenn's nicht aussieht, fliegen die genauso schnell wieder 'raus, wie sie drin waren.
den rechteckigen Klotz im 'Geweih' tausche ich gegen einen abgerundeten aus.
die beiden Schläuche oberhalb der Grafikkarte 1 werden später so verlegt, dass die Bögen symmetrisch sind.
unterhalb der Grafikkarte 2 kommt ein SLI-Verbinder zum Einsatz.
Ansonsten überlege ich derzeit, ob ich tatsächlich rotes Wasser nehme oder sogar auf farbloses 'umsteige'.

Für heute steht an:


Aquadrive und Pumpen einbauen
externe Verschlauchung
Ausschnitt für das Kabel zum Radiator - hier wird's wohl ein Slotblech werden (müsste noch ein passendes liegen haben)
Mal sehen....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

Ein wenig habe ich heute schon gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafikkarten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da der Kühler auf der Southbridge bei dem neuen Board entfällt - bzw. beim Fullcoverkühler anders angebunden ist - habe ich den nicht mehr angeschlossen.

Auffällig: die unterschiedliche Färbung der Grafikkartenkühler.
Ich denke, die lackiere ich auch noch schwarz......
Der obere Bereich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Schlauch fehlt hier: vom Verteiler für die RAM's zum Ausgang des Fullcoverkühlers (am oberen Ende der Spannungswandker): da kann ich derzeit nix festmachen, weil ein Ende (RAM) durch einen Kabelbinder blockiert ist und das Andere (Kühler) einfach noch nicht da ist.

Der goldfarbene Schimmer kommt von der Beleuchtung - ich habe keine goldenen Teile benutzt....

Übrigens: die 90°-Winkel werde ich - soweit machbar - gegen andere tauschen: die hier haben einen erheblich größeren Innenquerschnitt und bremsen - anders als jene hier - den Durchfluss nicht.
Dafür sind die ein Ende 'fetter' - was aber nicht mal schlecht aussieht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Kerl schläfst du auch irgendwann mal richtig?? 
Das sieht schon richtig gut aus, was du hier treibst, die Verschlauchung gefällt mir bisher sehr gut,
der Verteiler auf den AGBs hat was, ich würde es auch so lassen, dann weiterhin gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Sieht echt sehr gut aus, weiter so


----------



## haggie (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

5 Stunden kein update... sitzt du sabbernd über dem angekündigten Paket?


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

@Tobi: Nö - ich mach' den Haushalt und vertiefe mich in die neue PCGH!
Ab davon: dass ich nicht richtig schlafen kann, ist der Grund, warum ich derzeit so viel Zeit habe: ich kann (derzeit) nicht arbeiten gehen.

Mein (alter) Rechner tut, was ich ihm aufgetragen habe: Videos umwandeln -im Moment an die 40.

Das Paket ist aber ein gutes Stichwort: es kam vorhin auch an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Bestellung bis zur Auslieferung gerade mal 24 Stunden - Respekt, AT!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Braucht wer Verpackungsmaterial - ich habe mehr als genug davon!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darum ging's:


eine (Reserve-) Flasche DP Ultra - diesmal steht nicht drauf, dass es _rotes _DP ist.....
drei SLI-Verbinder - auch Reserve
einen Y-Abzweig (da das Geweih wohl bleibt: auch Reserve)
etwas kleiner Schlauch: der jetzige ist in Bögen gaaanz mies zu verlegen; der hier ist besser!
Vier G1/8-Winkel für den RAM.

Und hier schließt sich eine Frage an: soll ich den RAM mit den Dingern anschließen oder so lassen?
grüße

Jochen


----------



## Alex0309 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Sieht schon wirklich gut aus  . Freu mich schon wenn es befüllt wird .  Ich würde die Winkel nur für die unteren Anschlüsse des Rams nehmen . Aber ich habe eh nicht soviel Ahnung von Wasserkühlung.
Kurze  Frage noch : Sind eigentlich Farbstoffe in der Dp Ultra drin ? Weil sonst könnten sich Farbstoffe festsetzen . Ich meine hört mann ja bei ein Paar Herstellen mit Farbigen Zusätzen.


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Auch hier wieder, wenn möglich, lass die Winkel weg, gerade bei den kleinen Durchmessern wäre es besser ohne die Winkel. Nur meine Meinung. 


OT: Die Print habe ich auch schon grob durch.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

an der Stelle sind die Winkel wohl nicht soooo tragisch: ist sowieso beides parallel geschaltet, also verdoppelt sich der Querschnitt.

Rein optisch geht es so ganz gut - ich muss mir nur was überlegen, wie ich die Verteiler oben befestigen kann.
An der Seite ist mir dabei nämlich die Verriegelung für das Seitenteil im Wege.....

@Alex: Farbstoffe sind da sicher drin - ich hoffe nur, dass mir das erneute Ausflocken erspart bleibt.
Hab's ja hinter mir, siehe hier.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Tropics (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Das DP-Ultra habe ich farblich an mein neues Teppichmesser angepasst:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielen Dank Jochen, that totally made my day!



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Von der Bestellung bis zur Auslieferung gerade mal 24 Stunden - Respekt, AT!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cool, Papier. Ich muss mir auch mal wieder welches bestellen, meins ist bald alle.

Sag mal du hast doch sicher gleich einen Wackel-(Dackel-)Test gemacht nachdem du die Hund-Mora-Scharnier-Kombi zusammengeschraubt hast oder? 

PS Vandalismustaster fuer DVD-Laufwerk find ich ist der Hammer, lediglich die Anordnung am Lian Li vorne mag mir nicht so recht zusagen. Naja vielleicht wirds klarer wenn du weiter bist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*

Hi!

Papier und anderes Verpackungsmaterial kann ich Dir Kartonweise schicken; kostet nur Porto (6,90€/Paket = Bananenkarton)

Die Vandalismustaster hätte ich auch gerne anders angeordnet, ging nur nicht:


Nebeneinander ging nicht, weil schon zwei Löcher übereinander vorhanden sind
übereinander ging auch nicht, weil der Platz für den Dritten V-Taster fehlte
einen dritten V-Taster neben die beiden vorhandenen sah mir nicht aus
Oben überm 5,25"-Schacht wollte ich nicht, weil ich nicht sicher bin, ob ich den Platz nicht anderweitig brauche (bsp. Fillport)
Und so blieb nur diese Anordnung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute habe ich den Hund lackiert: ich hatte noch Farbe da und einen alten Pinsel fand ich auch.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## haggie (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboard hin, erste Verschlauchung*

Hallo Herr Nachbar 

Na wenn das die PETA erfährt, dass du Hunde lackierst... 


Und 'n bißchen topic hab ich auch noch:
Ich würde DVD- und power-Taster noch tauschen. Der pwr-Tster leuchtet dauerhaft, während HDD-und DVD-Taster nur in Aktion leuchten. 
Hmmm... auf der anderen Seite liegt der DVD-Taster ja auch genau über'm slot... hmm...

Und schon ist meine tolle Idee wieder zum Teufel 

Grüße
Haggie


----------



## Tropics (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboard hin, erste Verschlauchung*

ich will dich jetzt gar nicht vera*** oder so, aber ich glaub ich haette rechts und links neben dem reset taster jeweils noch so ein ding eingebaut. und wenn eins davon keine funktion haette, waer mir wurscht glaub ich. aber wenn ich das recht verstehe (hab nicht alles in dem tb verfolgt) ist der schlitz darunter wohl das dvd-laufwerk. deswegen meinte ich: vielleicht siehts fertig cooler aus als ich mir das jetzt vorstelle. kannst es jetzt eh nicht mehr aendern und deine arbeit find ich sehr gut  und verfolge das weiter mit groesstem interesse


----------



## h_tobi (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboardkühler lackiert, Gehäuse....Fehlschlag!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> Heute habe ich den Hund lackiert: ich hatte noch Farbe da und einen alten Pinsel fand ich auch.....


 
Wenn ich so sehe, was der arme Kerl dann schleppen muss, könnte es eher ein Muli sein....


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboard hin, erste Verschlauchung*

Hi!

Guten Morgen Tobi!

So dolle ist's nicht geworden - ich werd's bei Gelegenheit nochmal anschleifen und nachlackieren.
Das wird dann die letzte Arbeit - so gegen Ende des Monats.

Im Moment hängt's etwas, weil mir das Geld für neue Farbe usw. fehlt - aber unterkriegen lasse ich mich nicht.

Heute baue ich mal das Netzteil ein und sehe, wie ich die Verbindung zwischen Gafikkarte 2 und dem Aquadrive hin bekomme - danach wird sich die Position (=Höhe) der neuen Midplate richten.
Die neue Midplate wird aus Kunststoff und auch in der Form etwas anders als die Alte.
Außerdem will ich sehen, ob ich mit den Pumpen etwas tiefer komme, damit ich für die AGBs ein wenig mehr Platz habe.
Eventuell knicke ich die neue Midplate ab, damit ich einerseits mit den AGBs tiefer komme und andererseits die Anschlüsse (USB, Taster, LEDs usw.) verdecken kann.

Was steht denn noch an?


Verbindung Aquadrive-Grafikkarte 2 ausknobeln.
Abhängung der Grafikkarten - das wird wieder eine Gewindestange; das breite Lian-Li-Blechteil kommt nicht wieder.
So ganz einfach wird das aber nicht, weil oben am Gehäuse auf jeder Seite eine bewegliche Schiene läuft, welche die Seitenteile verriegelt.
Aufhängung / Befestigung der beiden Verteiler für den RAM-Anschluss: die sind im Moment mit Kabelbindern durch die Löcher befestigt - das könnte Undichtigkeiten geben....
Midplate: Höhe und Form festlegen, zuschneiden.
dementsprechend die Höhe der Pumpen anpassen.
Ich will mal sehen, dass ich mit den Pumpen und der Midplate - und in der Folge auch den AGB's - etwas nach unten komme, um die AGB's ein wenig besser sichtbar zu bekommen.
Hätte ich gewusst, dass das obere Ende der AGB's sichtbar bleiben soll, hätte ich kleinere - 150er - genommen.
Eventuell kommt über die AGBs eine zweite Sideplate, welche es mir dann ermöglicht, das 'Geweih' zu beleuchten.
neue Aufhängung für die AGBs - wegen der Änderungen an der Sideplate ist die Alte nix mehr.
neue Sideplate - das wird etwas schwieriger, weil ich sie wieder Abwinkeln will und daher eine Winkelschiene aufkleben muss.
einige Experimente zur Beleuchtung - ich werde vmtl. unter der Mid- und Sideplate LEDs ankleben und damit das Mainboard beleuchten. Weitere LEDs kommen in den5,25"-Schacht.
Ab dem 15. steht dann an:


Mid- und Sideplate lackieren (Anschleifen, 1-2x Primer, 2x Lack, 2x Klarlack).
Grafikkartenkühler ausbauen, Lackieren, einbauen.
Ob ich auch auf denen LED's anbaue, weiß ich noch nicht.
Einbau der drei Festplatten (1* OCZ Vertex 3 120GB, 1* Samsung Hdd 1000GB, 1* Samsung Hdd 750GB oder 1000GB).
Mainboard tauschen (sollte so um den 20. hier auftauchen).
Das Übliche: Zusammenbau, Verschlauchen, Dichtigkeit testen, Inbetriebnahme....
Insgesamt rechne ich damit, dass ich so Anfang bis Mitte August fertig werden könnte.

Danach steht dann die Überholung des - bereits verkauften - alten Rechners an (da mache ich kein neues TB für auf, sondern führe mein erstes weiter).

Bis Ende August sollte ich dann auch damit fertig werden - und dann?
Was kommt dann?

Wir werden sehen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Markusretz (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboard hin, erste Verschlauchung*

Da hast du dir ja noch richtig viel vorgenommen.
Finde es echt beeindruckend von dir dass du die vorhanden Midplate und Sideplate neu machen willst weil dir was anderes nicht so gefällt. 
Ist ja schließlich ein haufen neue arbeit. Bin echt gespannt ob ich auch so eine ausdauer haben werde

Aber so haben wir immer wieder was neues zu bewundern und uns wir nicht langweilig 

Du willst ja die Grafikkarte mit einer Gewindestange abhängen
Langt dazu nicht der Schlauch deiner unteren Grafikkarte als abstützung?


Gruß Markus


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboard hin, erste Verschlauchung*

Hi!

So, heute kommt auf jeden Fall noch 'n Update: ich habe schon einiges geschafft - und Fotos gemacht.
Der Schlauch langt leider nicht - wird aber kein großes Problem werden; deswegen nehme ich ja die M3-Gewindestangen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboard hin, erste Verschlauchung*

Ich werde meine GraKa an der Midplate abfangen, evtl. wäre es auch bei dir eine Option,
sofern der Platz denn ausreicht??


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboard hin, erste Verschlauchung*

Hi!

Ginge - nur ist die Midplate nicht stabil genug.
Könnte zwar 'nen 'Bock' drunter setzen, aber das wird schwer: die originale Midplate trägt auch nicht und drunter wird der Platz durch's NT - bzw. dessen Kabel - zu eng.

Der Weg von oben ist der Einfachere: eine Gewindestange quer in's Gehäuse und dadran eine Zweite aufgehängt.

Hier kommt gleich 'n größeres Update - die Bilder sind schon unterwegs....

€dit: das Update ist da!

Zuerst habe ich mir im Bereich Pumpen/Aquadrive etwas mehr Platz verschafft: das Aquadrive musste 4cm weiter nach vorne wandern.

So sah es vorher aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eng......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu Eng!

So ist es besser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel besser!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr viel besser!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit dies.

Weiter geht's: eine neue Midplate - natürlich mit Fail!

Anzeichnen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausschneiden: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Perfekt!

Nochmal anzeichnen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier passierte mir der Fail!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht ja perfekt aus - trotzdem: Fail!

Wer sieht ihn?
Jedenfalls durfte ich's nochmal machen - leider habe ich keine andere Platte mehr, also hinten kürzer; hier das Endergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer den Fail findet, kriegt einen Keks!
grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboard hin, erste Verschlauchung*

Ich mag den Keks... (einen doppelten Schoko mit Sahne bitte)

Fail: -> spiegelverkehrt 


Der zweite Versuch sieht aber sehr gut aus.


----------



## Markusretz (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboard hin, erste Verschlauchung*

Da war der Anschluss wohl kleiner wie dein Ausschnitt

Aber schaut trotzdem super aus.
Wenn ich fragen darf, was ist dies für ein Material? Normaler Pappkarton?
Wenn ja hast du auf jedenfall keine Probleme mehr mit der Isolation am Mainboard


Gruß Markus


----------



## Timmynator (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboard hin, erste Verschlauchung*

Oha, da steht ja wieder jede Menge Stoff für Schienenbruch's Sagen an...ick freu mir druff!


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboard hin, erste Verschlauchung*

Hi!

Richtig: das Telefon klingelte und lenkte mich ab - so kam es, dass ich die Aussparungen für die Anschlüsse von hinten angezeichnet habe.....

Hier dein Doppelkeks mit doppelter Schokolade - Sahne habe ich derzeit leider nicht da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Material ist dünnes Plastik, 0,5er oder so.
Hab' ich mal (vor langer Zeit) für die Modellbahn bei Modulor in Berlin (ich wohnte 5 Minuten von da weg) gekauft - und leider weder 'ne neue Quelle hier in der Nähe noch mehr davon.

Ist aber nicht so tragisch: inspiriert durch H-Tobi will ich sowieso irgendwann auf Plexi umsteigen - auch, wenn das wohl beim Schneiden eine Riesenschweinerei geben wird.
Mein Plastik kann ich mit Messer und Schere bearbeiten - was auch Nachteile hat: man hat nur einen Versuch; schneidet man zu weit, ist man gleich weit im Material drin.

Mein letztes Stück - ich probier's nämlich nochmal - ist eigentlich schon zu klein; das fehlende Stück wird aber später durch die Grafikkarte verdeckt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboard hin, erste Verschlauchung*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht so tragisch: inspiriert durch H-Tobi will ich sowieso  irgendwann auf Plexi umsteigen - auch, wenn das wohl beim Schneiden eine  Riesenschweinerei geben wird.
> Mein Plastik kann ich mit Messer und Schere bearbeiten - was auch Nachteile hat: man hat nur einen Versuch; schneidet man zu weit, ist man gleich weit im Material drin.


Mit messer gehts beim Plexi auch. Siehe:
DeXgo - Plexiglas richtig brechen Sonstiges-User4User (Seite 1)
Geht sehr sauber. Hab ich auch schon paar mal gemacht. Der rest sollte mit einem passendem Sägeblatt auchnicht das Problem werden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Mainboard hin, erste Verschlauchung*

Hi!

Ich muss mal sehen - das Problem beim Materialkauf: ich muss das Zeug anfassen, damit ich mich entscheiden kann....
Bei uns in Neuss gibt's ein oder zwei Modellbaugeschäfte - da werde ich mal hinfahren.

Ansonsten jage ich 'nen Kumpel in Berlin zu Modulor - der schickt mir eh' demnächst 'nen Rechner; da können ein paar Plastikplatten zur Not mit in's Paket....

@MetallSimon: das man Plexi brechen kann, wusste ich auch noch nicht - das probiere ich bei Gelegenheit mal aus.
Ansonsten muss ich halt zum Schneiden/Fräsen auf den Balkon ausweichen.

Ich arbeite nun an der Midplate 3.0 - etwas andere Auslegung, mit Verstärkung hinten drauf; die (also der Kleber) trocknet gerade....



An sich wollte ich bei dem schönen Wetter heute zu den Tagebauen bei Grevenbroich und Fotografieren - aber mein Knie ist anderer Meinung und will nicht auf's Fahrrad.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

Es geht weiter: die Midplate 3.0 ist am werden:

erste Schnitte - man sieht, dass hinten links in der Ecke was fehlt: da war die Platte zu klein (mal was abgeschnitten).
Da dieser Teil aber von der Grafikkarte 2 verdeckt wird, ist das nicht so tragisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht sie im Moment aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bin ich noch unzufrieden - die Pumpe muss ich noch ausrichten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit bis hierher - es geht natürlich weiter!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Es wird, es wird, die neue Plate sieht auch schon sehr gut aus, dann weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Basteln. 

Zum Plexi brechen:
Ich habe die Cover für meine X-Fi auch alle gebrochen, bei 4mm Acryl ging es noch richtig gut, darüber wird es 
schon etwas schwieriger, da es auch unkontrolliert brechen kann. Danach noch die Kanten sauber schleifen und 
das Ergebnis ist Top.


----------



## Bierseppi (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

und wenn du das Watercool schild einfach umdrehst ??  wäre auch eine möglichkeit


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Wie jetzt?

Das Schild umdrehen, ist kein Problem - nur etwas fummelig, weil noch 'ne Dichtung drunter ist.

Ist aber schon gemacht - das Problem mit den Anschlüssen bzw. der Midplate ist, dass die Dinger nicht symmetrisch angeordnet sind.
Würde ich die Pumpen umdrehen, hätte ich die Anschlüsse nach vorne - und da fehlt mir der Platz.

Der Problembereich ist der unterhalb der Grafikkarte 2 - das wird später noch Lustig, den Anschluss zu machen.
Inzwischen sieht es so aus, dass ich die Verbindung zwischen Grafikkarte 2 und Aquadrive zwischen beiden Midplates verlegen kann.

Mal sehen - einen Fail gab's auch schon wieder....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Keine Sahne?!  Naja, man kann es essen...

Die neue Midplate sieht aber auch wieder sehr sauber aus, der Ausschnitt in der Ecke stört wirklich nicht. Eine Midplate aus Acrylglas wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, da man hier noch mehr Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten als bei der Kunststoffplatte hat, wobei ich besonders an die Lackierung von der Unterseite denke, wie tobi es immer macht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

Mit Tobi habe ich heute telefoniert...

Plexi kommt auch noch - ich will bsp. die Grafikkarten verkleiden, auch eine Soundkarte _könnte_ kommen.

Evtl. verschiebe ich die Fertigstellung ein wenig und gönne mir noch eine Midplate aus Plex - mal sehen.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## UnnerveD (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Eine Midplate aus Plexi würde echt noch einen besseren Eindruck hinterlassen, obwohl es auch jetzt schon nicht schlecht aussieht 

Welchen fail haste uns bisher noch verschwiegen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Ein Bohrunglück - nicht ganz so schlimm wie auf der 'Deep-Water-Horizon'.

Aber Anlass genug, über eine Plexi-Midplate nach zu denken - wenn auch erst später; momentan lässt es die Kasse nicht zu, leider.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: heute kommen auch wieder Fotos - und ich fange die Sideplate an.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

Erstmal der Rest von der Midplate - zufrieden bin ich nicht.
Die zur Verstärkung angeklebten Aluschienen sind wieder abgefallen - da muss ich mir anderen Kleber besorgen.

Mit dem Abfangen der Grafikkarten habe ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen: eine Stütze von unten.
Diese Stütze wird zwei Funktionen erfüllen: 


die Grafikkarten stützen
die PCI-E-Kabel verbergen und führen
So schlage ich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.

So habe ich die Grafikkarte an der Stütze befestigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Loch ist sonst der Referenz-Kühler befestigt; das sollte also keine Probleme geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier musste ich ausschneiden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da drunter ist nun die Stütze für die originale Midplate im Wege - also versetzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht's jetzt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Na mein Großer, dass sieht ja richtig schick aus, 
so in der Art habe ich es mir vorgestellt, du hättest auch an die Midplate vom Case gehen können, 
aber so mit Kabelführung gefällt es mir sehr gut.


----------



## L.B. (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Die Lösung mit dem Aluprofil ist richtig elegant und eine sehr gute Idee. Ich hätte die Stütze zwar knapp unter der Midplate abgeschnitten, aber es macht optisch ja eigentlich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

Problem: wenn ich die Stütze auf der originalen Midplate abschneide, hätte ich nur halb drauf gestanden, weil genau da der Kabelausschnitt (Originalausstattung) ist - und die Aluplatte ist mir zu labil, als dass mir das gelangt hätte.

Die Stütze ist für die Kabel etwas eng - da werde ich mindestens den Sleeve entfernen müssen. Nicht, dass das ein Verlust wäre......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

So, für heute bin ich fertig - ich habe die Stütze noch mal gemacht (Länge geändert) und die AGB's aufgehängt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mein Ihr?
Können die AGB's so bleiben oder soll ich die beiden mittig auf den Pumpendeckel ausrichten?
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juli 2011)

Kann so bleiben. Sieht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## moe (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Finde ich auch. Das ist doch Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## h_tobi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Der Meinung bin ich auch, sieht wirklich gut aus und so langsam füllt sich das Schätzchen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Jaaa - es wird eng!

Ich hab' da noch 'ne Überraschung in Petto - Nein, Tobi: Du sagst nix!
Dauert sowieso noch 2-3 Wochen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juli 2011)

Waaaas? Erst machst du uns heiß und dann willst du uns wochenlang hängen lassen?

Du Tyrann!


----------



## h_tobi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> ..... Nein, Tobi: Du sagst nix!


 
Keine Angst, bin im Urlaub und kann mich daher nicht verplappern.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Tja, wenn einer von euch bezahlt......bei mir ist noch zu viel Monat am Ende vom Geld über!

Ich kriege aber die Teile dafür mit dem Rechner aus Berlin - und der kommt sowieso erst um den 15. rum.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

Ich habe mal das Aquadrive umgebaut - ich kann so einiges an Platz sparen und die Pumpen sitzen wesentlich besser und fester:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Filter ist inzwischen auch ein wenig gewandert und anders aufgehängt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht's jetzt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell kommen die beiden Power-Amp's an die Seite vom Aquadrive - oder hinter dem Filter auf den Boden.
Das wird die Verkabelung vereinfachen.
Jetzt tritt eine Überlegung in meine beiden Hirnzellen: sind evtl. 150er AGB's besser?
Da würde das 'Geweih' tiefer kommen und wäre besser zu sehen; die Verschlauchung wäre einfacher.

Das würde etwa so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell würde ich dann die AGB's etwas höher setzen, ungefähr mittig.

Was mein Ihr?
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Ich find's mit den großen AGBs besser. Ich würde mir eher das "Wasserspiel" in den AGB angucken, das Geweih ist von der Konstruktion zwar genial, aber ich finde es oben im Halbdunkel irgendwie stimmlicher. Hat was von einer Brauerei oder so


----------



## haggie (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Ich denke auch, lieber die hohen AGBs, und dann lieber 1 weisse (gedimmte) LED auf's Geweih gestrahlt


----------



## h_tobi (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Was soll ich sagen, der Umbau des AQ Drive hat sich definitiv gelohnt, gefällt mir richtig gut. 

Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an und vote für die großen AGBs, sofern sie nicht reißen, die optisch bessere Wahl.


----------



## moe (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Mit den großen wirkt das Case viel ausgefüllter und das MB rückt mehr in den Vordergrund, weil die AGBs nicht so auffallen. Lass die drin.


----------



## UnnerveD (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Ganz klar - große AGBs!


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

OK, dann bleiben die so - deswegen habe ich ja nach Meinungen gefragt: ich war mir selber nicht sicher, ob's was bringt.
Es müsste 200er AGB's geben........Nein, ich fange nicht an die Röhren abzuschneiden: ich wüsste nicht, wie ich das Gewinde wieder 'rein kriege!


Das Aquadrive war aus einem Grund eine echte 'Viecherei': der Deckel - in den ich die Löcher für die Pumpen gebohrt habe - ist aus Edelstahl.....und den zu bohren ist anstrengend!


Mal sehen, was ich heute mache...


Ich habe da so eine Idee, was die Beleuchtung angeht.
*Frage:* im Bereich des CPU-Kühlers - gelbe, rote, blaue oder weiße LED's?
Blaue hab' ich sehr wenig, weiße ausreichend, gelbe und rote massig da.

Grün schließe ich mal aus!

Ich würde zu weißen tenderen.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## sonnyboy (9. Juli 2011)

Das Teil gefällt mir ja mal so RICHTIG gut, Jochen!  Hab da mal ne Frage: Du hast ja einen Kreislauf. Wie hast Du die AGBs miteinander verbunden? Ist der Wasserstand immer gleich hoch?


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juli 2011)

Ich würde als Herzstück ja zu rot tendieren. Weiß sieht aber bestimmt auch gut aus. Gelb und blau würde ich komplett streichen, sieht mit dem rot vom MB bestimmt nicht pralle aus...


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

@Sonnyboy: die AGB's sind oben im 'Geweih' durch zwei 90°-Winkel am Zulauf und zusätzlich einen SLI-Verbinder verbunden; unten befindet sich ein 90°-Y-Winkel im Ablauf, der beide AGB's im Wasserteil verbindet.
Die 90°-Winkel im Zulauf sollen für einen gleichen Zulauf in beide AGB's sorgen, der SLI-Verbinder stellt die Verbindung im 'Luftteil' dar, der Y-Winkel unten diejenige im Wasserteil.
Probiert habe ich es noch nicht, da ich den Wasserkreislauf erst übernächste Woche komplett habe.

@Cleriker: denn probiere ich mal rot - da habe ich mehr LED's von und weiß bekomme ich so oder so noch in den Rechner.
Womit streiche ich die gelben und blauen LED's - mit rot?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

So, hier der erste Versuch - was mein Ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## reisball (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Ich tendiere eher zu den roten LEDs, find die einfach sehr schick.
Zur Not gehen auch weiße .


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juli 2011)

Genau so ein Ergebnis habe ich mir vorgestellt. Sieht mMn sehr gut aus. Auf jeden Fall die richtige Farbwahl.

Welche Farbe hat eigentlich dein Wasserkreislauf, wenn er soweit ist?


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hat eigentlich dein Wasserkreislauf, wenn er soweit ist?


Auch rot!

Im Moment arbeite ich an einer anderen Lösung - aber auch mit roten LED's.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann ja auch mischen: eine Seite weiß, eine Seite rot und unten umgekehrt.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juli 2011)

Andere Lösung... als die auf dem Bild?

Bei den Agb's würde ich dann blaue oder weiße Led's nehmen. Dann hättest du den roten Strang in der Mitte und das z.b. blaue Strahlen im umbebenden Behälter. Dadurch wirkt das etwas shemenhafter.

Edit:
Auch sehr cool, aber ungünstig fotografiert. Der schlauch verdeckt den Effekt.

Ich für meinen Teil finde die erste Variante besser.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Midplate 2.0 - 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

Ich kann beides machen: Variante 1 an den langen Beinen und Variante 2 an den kurzen.
Die AGB's - das sehe ich später...

Ich arbeite das mal aus - ist aber eine unheimliche Fummelei!

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: ich habe das mal ausgearbeitet - werd's aber aus technischen Gründen nichtanders machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist: wo die 6 roten LED's mit 12V hinkommen, brauchen die weißen - für 3 LED's - nur noch 10,5V.
Und 'ne getrennte Versorgung wird zu viel Aufwand und Fehlerquellen.
Also: komplett in rot.

Allerdings habe ich mir die ersten roten LED's zerschossen - da habe ich zu den weißen irgendwo einen Schluss bekommen, der mir die ersten drei kurz geschlossen hat.
Und weg waren sie......

Das mit dem Kontakt zum CPU-Kühler ist sowieso ein Problem, dass mir erhebliche Sorgen macht - und diese Varianten wohl kippen wird.
Ich will nicht riskieren, mir auf dem Wege das nächste Mainboard zu zerballern.

Also: andere Varianten testen!
Wahrscheinlich werde ich am Deckel einige 'Leuchtleisten' aus Kunststoff anbringen; auch diese LED-Stripes könnten was bringen.
Das kommt aber alles erst später - auch fehlt noch Material (wie Kunststoffwinkel).
Ich würde das am CPU-Kühler noch mal ausprobieren; mir fehlt aber 'ne brauchbare Idee für die Isolierung - leider.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juli 2011)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt was dir noch so einfällt... teu teu teu, dass nichts mehr schief geht.


----------



## Kalmar (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

wie schaltest du die Leds? parallel oder in Reihe.
Ich würde die parallel machen - dann brauchste einen Widerstand am Anfang um die Spannung runterzunehmen oder jeweils einen vor jeder LED.
Das Problem bei mehreren in Reihe sehe ich, dass sich die Spannung ändert sollte eine Diode übern Bach gehen.
So rot siehts auf jeden Fall schonmal gut aus, aber bei der Anordnung konnte ich mich noch nicht so zu nem Favoriten durchringen.
lg Kalmar


----------



## L.B. (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Also, eine LED habe ich noch nie kaputt bekommen, obwohl ich schon viele Bauteile auf dem Gewissen habe.  Eine Reihenschaltung ist eigentlich sehr unkritisch, solange du einen Vorwiderstand nutzt. Auf jeden Fall ist eine Sockelbeleuchtung eine geniale Idee, die ich so noch nirgendwo gesehen habe.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Hi!

Die LED's muss ich in Reihe schalten - zumindest die, die direkt aneinander liegen: es wird sonst zu lang - und macht weniger Arbeit.
Und aus der zugeführten Spannung (12V - ich schalte einen FSR vor) ergibt sich die Anzahl an LED's, die ich ohne Vorwiderstand schalten kann: 3 weiße oder 6 rote - die weißen brauchen tatsächlich fast 4V.

Das Problem war, dass ich einen Schluss einmal von + zum Kühler und dann vom Kühler zur 3. LED der langen Reihe hatte - und da lagen dann plötzlich an den ersten drei LED's 12 statt 6 V an. Das war etwas reichlich....

Ich habe aber eher Bedenken, dass ich irgendwo Spannung auf's Mianboard verschleppe und und mir so das Mainboard, die CPU oder 'ne Grafikkarte - wäre ja nicht die erste 5770, die ich kille - zerlege.
Deswegen lasse ich mir was anderes einfallen - das kann bis morgen dauern, bis ich da Ergebnisse habe: meine beiden Gehirnzellen arbeiten mechanisch......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Normalerweise nutz man zum Betrieb von LEDs eine Konstantstromquelle. Von einem Spannungsregler würde ich Abstand nehmen, da bereits eine minimale Spannungsänderung zu rapidem Anstieg bzw. Abfall des Stromes durch die Diode kommen kann (zur Erinnerung, die Kennlinie einer Diode steigt exponentiell an). Je nachdem wie gut dein Regler ist, zerstörst du dir damit auf kurz oder lang die LEDs. Dann würde ich schon (falls das Budget keine KSQ zulässt), zum einfachen Vorwiderstand greifen, der die Aufgabe der Strombegrenzung übernimmt. 

P.S. Ich habe in meiner Birne schon auf Flash umgerüstet.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Hi!

KSQ habe ich ein paar da - 10mA; das wird für mehrere LED's nicht ausreichen.
FSR benutze ich seit Jahren mit gutem Erfolg - KSQ habe ich noch nie benutzt; teste ich aber mal.
Erstmal muss ich mir 'nen Kopf machen, wie ich die LED's da eingebaut bekomme und gleichzeitig einen Schluss zum Sockel oder Kühler zuverlässig verhindere - das ist das Hauptproblem.
Die Versorgung der LED's steht da hintan - erstmal.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## So.HiGh (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

huhu, 

ich hab vor kurzem mal dein Tagebuch angefangen zu lesen bis dahin wo du diese Ikea Holz Schubkästen für deine Wekstadt gesucht hast. 
hab vorhin durch zufall beim stöbern auf der Ika seite 2 verschiedene entdeckt:

groß:
MOPPE Mini-Kommode - IKEA

klein:
MOPPE Mini-Kommode - IKEA 

falls sich das schon erledigt haben sollte, einfach ignorieren *g* 
hab nun nicht mehr alles durchgelesen und wollte schnell die entdeckung mitteilen 

ansonsten ne super Kiste die du dir da bastelst , 

werde bei gelegenheit auch weiterlesen

viel spaß noch.


----------



## Dragon70 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Sehr sehr schöner Mod, und deine Detail vielfalt gefällt mir sehr gut mach weiter so.


MFG Dragon


----------



## L.B. (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Eine KSQ muss auch bei mehreren LEDs in Reihe nicht mehr Strom angeben, denn es erhöht sich bei Reihenschaltung nur die Betriebsspannung, nicht aber der Strom. Wenn du mit deinem Spannungsregler aber schon praktische Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, kanst du ihn natürlich auch verwenden. Sind ja schließlich nur Standard-LEDs und keine HP-LED für 100€.  

Wenn du das ganze Konstrukt vernünftig mit Schrumpfschlauch isolierst, sollte es da eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Du kannst natürlich als weitere Absicherung noch alles mit Knetgummi oder Heißkleber, etc. einpacken.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Hi!


So.HiGh schrieb:


> ich hab vor kurzem mal dein  Tagebuch angefangen zu lesen bis dahin wo du diese Ikea Holz Schubkästen  für deine Wekstadt gesucht hast.
> hab vorhin durch zufall beim stöbern auf der Ika seite 2 verschiedene entdeckt:
> 
> groß:
> ...


 
Es gibt sie wieder??
Es gibt sie wieder!

Immerhin - zwar andere Maße und nirgendwo verfügbar.
Aber immerhin: da die scheinbar neu sind, denke ich, es wird sie bald geben.
Dann hoffentlich auch in Kaarst - bei mir um die Ecke!

Danke Dir!
Dann hört wohl auch der Wahnsinn auf, dass die - für 15€ gekauften - Dinger bei E-Bay für 30€ verkauft werden.
@all: danke Euch - da macht es Spaß, morgen weiter zu fummeln.
Und wenn Fragern sind: immer her damit!
@L.B: mal sehen; ich hatte - mal wieder - an Reihe gedacht; ich teste es morgen mal.

Auf die Schnelle noch mal der aktuelle Versuch: Plastikplatte (wird noch schwarz lackiert) und Heißkleber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Müsste der Heißkleber zwecks Isolierung nicht schon reichen? 

Mir gefällt Variante 1 durch die größeren Abstände am besten. Vllt noch ergänzt durch (wenige) weiße LEDs an den kurzen, innenliegenden Teilen der Beine des Kühlers. 

Zwei Fragen noch: Was ist ein FSR (Ich befürchte einen kommenden D'oh!-Moment...)? Und was für LEDs sind das?


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Ein FSR ist ein Festspannungsregler.
Vorne X Volt rein, hinten 2, 5, 12 oder 15V raus.
Die Dinger habe ich für meine Modellbahn viel benutzt und von daher noch ein paar liegen.

Die LED's kommen aus der gleichen Quelle - in dem Fall sind es diese von Reichelt.

Ich probiere mal was - wenn ich einen 'Rahmen' oder 'Kranz' aus Kunststoff um den CPU-Kühler mache, habe ich mehr Platz, auf dem ich die LED's aufkleben kann.
Den Rahmen lackiere ich später schwarz, so dass er von oben nicht auffällt.

Ich arbeite das mal am Sonntag aus.......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

Klingt interessant. Ich bin gespannt aufs optische Ergebnis. Viel Glück!


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Ich auch.....


----------



## The_Checker (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Mir gefällt Variante 1 durch die größeren Abstände am besten.


sign!!!


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Hi!

Ich bin dabei, da was auszuarbeiten - der Rahmen bringt einiges:


ich habe mehr Platz für die LED's, was die Montage vereinfacht
die LED's sind nicht zu sehen
auch die Spiegelung auf dem MB ist nicht mehr sichtbar
Hier nun ein paar Bilder:

Eine LED-Reihe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich ärgert: die Streuung der LED's - die unterste ist tatsächlich um einiges heller als die anderen; die 'durfte' ich wechseln.....

der CPU-Kühler mit Rahmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rahmen wird von oben noch schwarz lackiert.
So sieht es eingebaut aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich baue weiter!


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Sickpuppy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Mit Abstand das beste Ergebnis. So wirkt es wesentlich einheitlicher und gewollter. Quasi so als gehörte die Beleuchtung standartmässig zum Kühler. 
Gute Idee die Abdeckung. Schwarz lackiert, sollte die optimal passen!


----------



## moe (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Wie geil ist das denn!? Ein Cpu-Kühler mit Untergrundbeleuchtung!? Das sieht sowas von  aus! Du bist echt ein Modding-Gott! 

Kannst du heute Abend noch Bilder im Dunkeln machen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Hi!

Die Bilder sind aus dem Halbdunkel: ich mach' immer die Rollos zu - sonst wär' kaum was zu sehen.
Ich mache aber die Stromversorgung noch anders (über KSQ - auch, wenn das ein unheimlicher Fummelkram ist) und dann wird's noch ein wenig heller.

Im Moment mache ich gerade je drei (wegen der Spannung - ich will den Spannungsabfall gering halten, sonst erwärmt sich einiges zu sehr) weiße LED's an den kurzen Schenkeln des Rahmens.

Dauert noch ein wenig, aber das kommt noch heute!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## haggie (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Sehr fein! Ich bin gespannt wie's fertig aussieht, jedenfalls wieder eine Idee, die es zu kopieren lohnt


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Hi!

So, das 'Ingeneering-Sample' habe ich fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingebaut habe ich hier:


2 Konstantstromquellen (eine für rot, eine für weiß)
einen Festspannungsregler für 12V - um Überspannungen zu vermeiden
4 rote LED's
2*3 weiße LED's
Endgültig kann ich das erst übernächste Woche bauen, weil ich noch Material (vor allem dünneren Spulendraht) brauche.

Was mein Ihr?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Sickpuppy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Pöööörfäckt sach ich. Um die wegführenden Litzen dann Sleeves oder gut verstecken?


----------



## The_Checker (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Um die wegführenden Litzen dann Sleeves oder gut verstecken?


Evtl. könnte man ja auf eine der Befestigungsschrauben des CPU-Kühlers verzichten (zb. die unten links) und durch das Loch im Mobo die Kabel hinter das Tray führen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Hi!

Mit den Drähten lasse ich mir noch was einfallen:


einerseits nehme ich bei der endgültigen Variante dünnere...
...die ich schwarz einfärbe und....
...hinter dem Spannungswandlerkühler bis zur Mainboardkante führe - dann ist da nix mehr zu sehen.
Die ganze Elektronik kommt in eine kleine Box unterm Deckel oder unterm 5,25"-Schacht - da, wo vorher das Aquadrive war.

Dauert halt nur bis Freitag, bevor ich Geld für das Material habe.
Ein paar FSR und KSQ sind dann auch noch auf dem Einkaufszettel....

War auch nicht ganz einfach, bis ich selbst zufrieden war - aber so könnte ich damit leben.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Sieht wirklich super aus 

Aber die Ecken würd ich noch abrunden damit der Lichtschein auch formmäßig zum Kühler passt


----------



## moe (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Sieht gut aus. Kannst so lassen.


----------



## Timmynator (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Auch wenn ich gestern noch rot und weiß vorgeschlagen habe, finde ich jetzt, dass eine einheitliche dezent rote Beleuchtung rund um den Kühler besser aussehen würde. Es kann natürlich am Bild liegen, aber das Weiß ist sehr dominant. Zumal ein einheitliches Rot sich wahrscheinlich auch besser in das Farbkonzept des Mainboards einpassen würde.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ein FSR ist ein Festspannungsregler.
> Vorne X Volt rein, hinten 2, 5, 12 oder 15V raus.



Ist das nicht je nach Eingangsspannung recht ineffizient? Ist zwar hinfällig, aber ich hätte mich auch noch für KSQ ausgesprochen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

Hi!

Das ist nicht unbedingt effizient - aber es funktioniert.
Ansonsten hätte ich bei 4 roten LED's an 12-13V Bedenken, dass mir entweder die LED's oder die KSQ durchbrennen.
Ich teste da aber noch andere Varianten.
Momentan teste ich bsp. eine einzelne rote LED an 12V über eine KSQ - wenn da keine Schäden oder Erwärmung auftreten, kann ich mir den FSR sparen.
Und auch zwei oder nur eine weiße LED an die KSQ hängen.

Du hast aber Recht: das weiß ist sehr dominant - da muss ich mir noch was ausdenken.
Vielleicht setze ich wenige weiße LED's - drei weiße auf dem kurzen Stück _könnte _zu viel sein; vor allem gegen die vier roten (die ja von sich aus schon schwächer leuchten) auf dem langen Ende....

Wenn das mit der KSQ als alleinige Versorgung geht, kann ich das neu aufteilen: jeweils zwei weiße - an den beiden kurzen Enden - und vier oder fünf rote LED's auf jeder Seite an eine KSQ.
Dann würde ich einen FSR (12V) als Filter gegen Spitzenspannungen nehmen und dann zwei KSQ - eine für jede Seite - dahinter für die LED's.
Wenn ich da mit den Spannungen nicht hinkomme, kann ich auch jede Seite nochmal teilen und dann eine weiße und drei rote LED's auf eine KSQ schalten.

Nehme ich nur rote LED's, kann ich jede Seite auf eine KSQ schalten - die roten LED's arbeiten mit ~1,8V, da reichen 12V für 6 LED's.
Bei den weißen reichen 12V nur für 3 LED's - also kann ich nur drei weiße an 12V schalten.

Ich teste auf der anderen Seite mal nur rote LED's -und zwar eine andere Sorte (runde 3mm), die mir das Verdrahten untereinander vereinfacht.

@BennQ: die Ecken abrunden ist kein Thema - auch wenn's in schwarz kaum auffällt.

Ich fummel mal weiter....

grüße

jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - erste Beleuchtungsversuche*

So, das nächste Ergebnis:

Andere LED's - wesentlich einfachere Verdrahtung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so sieht's fertig aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe hier mal die weißen LED's weg genommen.

Was mein Ihr?

grüße

jochen


----------



## AuXilium (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Sehr nice! Hab ich hier eigentlich schonmal geschrieben? Naja....auch egal, dann tu ich das jetzt.
Hübsches Tagebuch. [X] Abo

Grüße Jonas


----------



## Sickpuppy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Tjoa wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual, oder wie war das? 
Sieht ähnlich gut aus. Abhängig würde ich das jetzt vom Rest der Beleuchtung machen. Wenn du vor hast noch so einige weisse LEDs im Case zu verbauen, dann die 1. Variante. Sind es eher weniger weitere Weisse, dann würde ich die "nur"rot Version bevorzugen.


----------



## Norman (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

ein stiller Leser muss jetzt mal seinen Senf dazu geben... 
sieht einfach nur hammer aus was du da Tag für Tag machst, finde es auch sehr gut das du dein TB regelmäßig mit Updates belieferst, das gibs hier eher selten. 

Mach auf jedenfall weiter so...


----------



## haggie (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Uhaa...  sehr cool... ich wäre für einfarbig, sieht immer "sauberer" aus, finde ich.
Ganz in rot gibt dem ganzen was heißes, ganz weiß etwas cleanes... hmm...

Dein Problem 

Grüße
haggie


----------



## Timmynator (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Wenn du vor hast noch so einige weisse LEDs im Case zu verbauen, dann die 1. Variante. Sind es eher weniger weitere Weisse, dann würde ich die "nur"rot Version bevorzugen.


 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollen die weißen LEDs eher als Spots dienen, um einzelne Stücke zu beleuchten. 

Ich würde mich definitiv für die komplett rote Variante aussprechen. Wenn der Prozessor schon wassergekühlt ist, kann man doch durchaus die Illusion erwecken, er würde glühen und dadurch die Kühlung erst recht bedingen


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

Jetzt hab ich auch einen Vorschlag für dich.
Kannst du die Ecken vom Kühler nicht auch mit den weißen platten ausfüllen?
Wenn ja, würde ich unter jede Ecke eine weiße Led setzen und die roten wie bisher links und rechts.


----------



## moe (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Hmm, irgendwie siehts mit nur roten LEDs noch besser aus.

Wie wärs, wenn du unter den Kühler nen Plexirahmen machst, in den du die LEDs einlässt, damit sich das Licht gleichmäßiger verteilt?


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Hi!

Die weißen LED's lasse ich weg - am CPU-Kühler; woanders (evtl. RAM-Kühler) kommen welche hin.
Ich denke, ich beleuchte jedes Bauelement immer nur in einer Farbe - das kommt (wie Ihr gesagt habt) 'reiner' rüber.

Hier nochmal ein paar Fotos von eben - nix umgebaut, nur unterschiedlich fotografiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach dann Feierabend - für heute; morgen arbeite ich noch mal was aus.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## haggie (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Ohhh jaaa


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

Kannst das aber ruhigen Gewissens so lassen. Das sieht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Kalmar (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Sieht schon mal gut aus - mir gefällt die rote Variante auch besser.
Wie schaut son FSR eigtl. aus - ich hab bei mir einfach 12V von nem Molex genommen und dann über Widerstand runtergenommen auf 2,2.

Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf die Final-Bilder, wird bestimmt ein richtiger Hingucker!


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Hi!

Die FSR gibt es in verschiedenen Bauformen, je nach der Stromstärke, die sie verkraften.
Die Gehäuse der FSR sind zumeist an diejenigen von Transistoren angelehnt, wie jene, es gibt sie als SMD-Variante; meine sind diese hier:

Wie sie letztlich aussehen, hängt von der Stromstärke ab; die hier habe ich mal gekauft, um damit die Innenbeleuchtung von Personenwagen auf meiner Modellbahn zu versorgen - das wären je 30-50 LED's gewesen, brauchte also etwas mehr Strom.

Die Konstantstromquellen sind kleine Platinen - sehr kleine, etwa 1/10 Briefmarkengröße wenn überhaupt so groß.... Das Teil ist etwa 5*10mm - also recht winzig.



Norman schrieb:


> finde es auch sehr gut das du dein TB regelmäßig mit Updates belieferst, das gibs hier eher selten.
> Mach auf jedenfall weiter so...


 Danke!
Dass ich so viele Updates mache, hat mehrere Gründe:


ich stelle inzwischen jede Phase vor - das, was früher 'hinter verschlossenen Türen' ablief, wird jetzt dokumentiert und vorgestellt
ich lese Eure Kommentare gerne - und sie liefern mir auch ein gute Feedback und gute Ideen/Hinweise; ich bin ab und zu auch etwas betriebsblind
ich habe eine neue Kamera - und um damit Erfahrungen zu sammeln, gibt's nur eines: Fotos machen!
Ihr habt auch was von und könnt für Eure eigenen Projekte aus meinen Erfahrungen profitieren (Ende des Jahres hat garantiert noch ein Dutzend PC's einen beleuchteten CPU-Kühler) - so, wie ich auch von anderen Projekten profitiere
 
Ich probiere nachher mal eine andere Möglichkeit: die Seite komplett in rot mit 8 LED's und an jedem 'Fuß' ein kleines Dreieck und innen hin je eine weiße LED - mit den KSQ's sollte das schaltungmäßig gut machbar sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da werde ich je 4 rote und eine weiße LED an eine KSQ hängen - das ergibt ungefähr 11V an benötigter Spannung, also wenig Verlustspannung in der KSQ bzw. den LED's; das hält die Erwärmung in Grenzen.

Mal sehen.....

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: wenn der fertig ist, nenne ich den Eintrag im TB: "der CPU-Wasserkühler - das _elektrische_ Bauteil"


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Hi!

So, der erste Teil ist fertig!

Schritt 1: Rahmenteile zuschneiden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schritt 2: Doppelklebeband zuschneiden und drauf kleben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schritt 3: LED's biegen und verlöten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann noch 'ne KSQ dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mein Ihr?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Der-Dom (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Den weißen Kunststoff würde ich von oben noch schwarz lackieren, dann wär's top


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Das kommt auf jeden Fall - wenn ich wieder lackiere, ist der mit dran.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2011)

Cool, du hast meine Idee übernommen. Sieht auch richtig gut aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Hi!

Gestern nachmittag habe ich mal was anderes gemacht; hier einige Ergebnisse:


Man beachte den Blumenkasten!


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Ich genau auf... Ich find auf keinem der Bilder den CPU-kühler! 

Ne, quatsch beiseite. Sehen echt klasse aus die Bilder. Wo ist das?


----------



## haggie (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

*seuftz*
Der gute alte Brückenkopf... und verkommt jetzt zu ner Schmierfläche für Graffity 

Schön, die alte KöF, man merkt, dass du Modellbahner bist 

Tante Edith sagt: die Eisenbahnbrücke zwischen Düsseldorf Hamm und Neuss, die "neue" Bogenbrücke ist in Betrieb, die alten, gemauerten Brückenköpfe hat man stehen lassen.
Ergo tippt tante Edith auch mal auf den Neusser Hafen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Und Tante Edith hat recht!
(Wer recht hat, gibt einen aus....)


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Ha, Gesichtsbuch-Party bei haggie!


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Hi!

So, nun nochmal ein paar Bilder - eben entstanden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen arbeite ich an der anderen Seite.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Das Rot sieht gleichmäßiger aus, hast du da was geändert?


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Nö - ein wenig anders positioniert und nur anders fotografiert!


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Kommt jedenfalls sehr gut rüber so. Ist das also die finale Version?


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Ja - viel ändere ich nicht mehr dran:


Verdrahtung: ich nehme dünneren Draht, wenn ich um's Wochenende herum zu Conrad komme und Spulendraht kaufe
Lackierung: der weiße Kunststoff wird natürlich schwarz lackiert
die LED's sichere ich noch mit Heißkleber
damit fülle ich auch die lästige Lücke an der ecke vom CPU-Kühler auf; damit's da nicht durch scheint, nehme ich dann schwarzen Filzstift.
Ansonsten wollte ich es so lassen.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: ich habe da noch was anderes gemacht - ich fand (in einer vergessenen Ecke auf einer vergessenen Hdd) ein Video

Das dürfte vom NobLorRos-Geburtstag stammen....
Ich dachte, das wäre auf der 1TB-Platte gewesen, die meinen Schwerkrafttest nicht überlebte!


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Hi!

So, jetzt habe ich die Version fertig - und knobele an einer neuen.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue Version wird andere LED's benutzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz links die erste Sorte LED's - diese Osram-LED's habe ich ganz zu Anfang benutzt.
Die zweite Sorte - 3mm-LED's - ist die aktuelle Sorte.
Von den beiden anderen Sorten habe ich nur wenige: ca. 20 von den Roten und 12 von den Weißen.

Mal sehen, wie ich das mache: auch diese LED's brauchen je etwa 2V, so dass ich nur 6 in einer Reihe schalten kann.

Mir bleiben mehrere Wege:


mit den Osram-LED's eine Parallelschaltung zu machen und 10-15 davon auf jede Seite des CPU-Kühlers zu setzen.
Diese Lösung hat einen entscheidenden Nachteil: ich müsste zwei blanke Drähte legen und die LED's daran anlöten - da ist mir das Risiko zu hoch, dass es irgendwo einen unbeabsichtigten Kontakt gibt.
mit den Osram-LED's zwei Reihenschaltungen zu machen und in diesem je 6 LED's zu einer von vier Reihen zusammen zu fassen.
Macht einiges an Arbeit, ist aber einigermaßen sicher - offen ist nur die Frage, wie ich die weißen LED's anschließe, da ich nur drei an 12V hängen kann.
mit den kleinen LED's eine Parallelschaltung zu machen - da habe ich wieder das eingangs geschilderte Problem mit dem blanke Draht.
Dennoch will ich mal sehen, was ich in der Richtung machen kann - evtl. lässt sich mit Spulendraht (der ja isoliert ist) was machen
Mal sehen - ich knobele weiter!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## haggie (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Ich will ja nicht quängeln, aber mir hat's ganz in rot besser gefallen


----------



## Norman (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

da muss ich haggie zustimmen... mit den weißen LED´s an den Ecken finde es auch nicht so gut.


----------



## Kalmar (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Auch wenn ich nur rot auch besser finde - bilder von led-beleuchteten Dingen sind immer etwas schwierig zu machen und geben selten ein realitätsnahes Bild.
Also ich überlass das jetzt mal dem Modder - wenn das mit weiß gut kommt, dann lass das ruhig so.


----------



## Timmynator (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Mir bleiben mehrere Wege:


 
Könntest du nicht Variante 1 mit isoliertem Spulendraht realisieren? Damit hättest du dein Problem der blanken Drähte gelöst und dürftest trotzdem relativ wenig zu verlegen haben, gerade im Vergleich zu den Reihenschaltungen mit 4 separaten Reihen. 

Ausserdem kann ich mich nicht zwischen deinen Varianten entscheiden. Jetzt wo mal ein vollständiges Rot+Weiß-Konzept steht, gefällt mir das auch wieder ganz gut. Ich denke, es wird (neben deiner persönlichen Präferenz  ) mit dem Rest der geplanten Beleuchtung stehen und fallen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Hi!

So, ich habe was anderes probiert: eine 15er-Reihe mit Spulendraht und Reihen-/Parallel-Schaltung (je 5 in Reihe, die drei Reihen Parallel).
So sieht das Ganze aus und hat am Ende nur zwei Drähte zum Anschließen - und mit nicht mal 0,01A bekomme ich es auch an eine KSQ dran:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Natura kommt das noch besser 'rüber.
Man sieht aber auch hier die Serienstreuung der LED's: die zweite von unten ist erheblich heller - das fällt später aber wohl nicht auf (hoffe ich).

Die Vorteile:


gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung
die 15er-Reihe ist genauso lang, wie ich sie brauche - zur Not kann ich auch die Enden auf 6er-Reihen verlängern
einfache Herstellung - keine 'Zwischendrähte'
nur zwei Drähte zum Anschluss
durch den geringen Verbrauch kann ich eine ganze Reihe davon an eine KSQ hängen - es bleiben Platz und KSQ's über, mit denen ich (je nach Bedarf) weiße LED's oder 'Querstege' aus roten Led's anschließen kann
Mehr mache ich heute aber nicht mehr.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Das mit der Serienstreuung ist ja echt ärgerlich. Vielleicht hilft es, wenn du einen Streifen Papier auf die LEDs klebst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Ich denke mal, da die LED's anders herum montiert werden, wird's kaum sichtbar sein - ich habe das mal getestet: einfach umgedreht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schon ist nix mehr zu sehen, oder?


----------



## MetallSimon (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Stimmt. Sorum fälts garnicht auf. Na dann steht der montage am CPU-Kühler ja nichtsmehr im Wege


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Ich finde, Du solltest auf die weißen LEDs verzichten. Es wurde ja schon angesprochen, es wirkt irgendwie klarer, wenn es beim Rot bleibt. Mit den weißen LEDs einfach nur einzelne Teile (z.B. Grafikkarte) anstrahlen. Weniger ist hier einfach mehr.

Falls Du noch Lust zum Basteln hast, könntest Du mal probieren, die 4 Dreiecke der Kühlerhalterung zum Leuchten zu bringen. Da würde sich aber mattiertes Plexi anstelle der weißen Kunststoffteile besser eignen. Optimal wäre 5mm Plexi und pro Dreieck 2 bis 4 LEDs einsetzen (wenn es denn passt). Das könnte allerdings auch schon etwas zu stark für den von Timmynator erwähnten Glühefekt sein. 


Schläfst oder arbeitest Du auch mal? Du haust hier ja die Updates in einem unglaublichen Tempo raus.  Die Fotos wollen gemacht werden, der Text geschrieben...

LG


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Hi!

Die Dreiecke an den Enden brauch ich auf jeden Fall für die KSQ's - ob  da oben noch Platz für je eine weiße LED ist, weiß ich noch nicht.
Da die weißen viel extra Arbeit machen, lasse ich die wahrscheinlich weg - die  kommen aber an anderer Stelle zum Einsatz (Mainboardkühler, Ram?)
Wobei: der Ram ist für weiße LED's wohl zu viel - da 'erschlage' ich alles rote mit; gleiches gilt für den MB-Kühler.
Und mit den Grakas habe ich eh' noch was vor.....

Momentan sehe ich folgendes vor:


einen neuen Kranz ausschneiden - ich will den diesmal unbedingt komplett durchgehend hinkriegen.
zweite 15er-Reihe anfertigen.
den verbleibenden Zwischenraum - den 'Quersteg' - mit roten LED's ausfüllen; also noch je eine Reihe oben und unten mit 15 LED's.
die LED's auf den Kranz kleben - wohl mit Heißkleber
Das ist der heutige Plan.

Was die Updatefolge angeht: derzeit gehe ich nicht arbeiten - die Folgen eines alten (12/2000) Arbeitsunfalls haben mich außer Gefecht gesetzt; und das längerfristig.
Das Einzige, was mich derzeit bremst, ist Geldmangel.....
Und: solange Tobi nicht da ist, muss ja irgendwer hier Updates bringen!

Schlafen tue ich - so um die 6 Stunden je Nacht; da langt auch aus - ich verbrauche ja kaum Energie....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Huhu!

Hmm, Du solltest den namen des TBs ändern: Jochen dreht durch! (duckundwegrenn)
Aber es sieht klasse aus, was du da treibst. Und mir gefällt rot auch besser, so könntest Du den PC später an bestimmte Etablissements vermieten, wenn deren Rote Laterne ausfällt und... *klonk*


----------



## Timmynator (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Hmmm, Schienenbruch's Sagen Teil III: Der Puff-PC...mit rotem Plüsch und schwarzem Leder? Das Mainboard würde ja farblich schonmal passen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Voorsicht - bringt mich nicht auf Ideen!
(Das Farbkonzept für das nächste Projekt steht noch nicht.....)


----------



## Timmynator (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Kannst ja mal Beate Uhse und Co. wegen Sponsoring anschreiben 

So, genug OT von meiner Seite.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Hi!

Braucht keiner glauben, ich hätte heute auf der faulen Haut gelegen....

Ich habe die vier 15er-Reihe fertig und die ersten beiden eingebaut

Angefangen hat's - wie immer - mit einem Stück Plastik:

Erste Schnitte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fertig geschnitten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die beiden 15er-Reihen drauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so sieht's eingebaut aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen kommen die beiden anderen 15er-Reihen drauf.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Sieht klasse aus! Ist dir wirklich gut gelungen. 
Die eine hellere LED fällt gar nicht auf.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Und dabei ist das Plastik nur aufgeklemmt - ankleben tue ich das erst nach dem lackieren.

Einen Nachteil hat es so aber: die LED's spiegeln sich im Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evtl. klebe ich da später noch was auf die LED's drauf....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## haggie (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*


...




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Evtl. klebe ich da später noch was auf die LED's drauf....


Probier's mal mit nem Stück Plastikfolie von nem Heftordner, oder irgendeiner Verpackung... (Ferrari Küßchen oder sowas) und wisch da mit Lösungsmittel drüber oder schleif es mit 2000er matt...

Ansonsten: fein sieht das aus! 

Grüßing
haggie


----------



## BENNQ (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Absolut Hammer 

Ich lass mich jetzt mal über die Volksfest-Zeit bei deiner Beleuchtung inspirieren dann wird das bei mir bestimmt auch ganz nett 

Weiter so !!!


----------



## moe (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Nimm doch einfach ein Stück Plexiglas. 
Genauso hoch wie der Abstand MB - CPU-Kühler. Das sieht bestimmt geil aus.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2011)

Sieht aus wie erwartet... KLASSE!


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Hi!

Ich lass' es auch so - heute habe ich die beiden anderen 15er-Reihen angebracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gefällt's - was mein Ihr?

Jetzt knobele ich, was ich noch beleuchten kann.


MB-Kühler: geht (noch) nicht: ich bekomme nächste Woche mit dem neuen Board andere Kühler
die obere Grafikkarte: bringt nix - oben habe ich noch was vor und unten auch; wäre nicht sichtbar
die untere Grafikkarte: bringt auch nix - oben und unten wär's nicht sichtbar
die AGB's: wie?
RAM: hab' ich auch noch was mit vor (Ek-Kühler)
Pumpendeckel - der bleibt mir noch; da werde ich mal ein paar Versuche machen....
Die originale Variante langt mir nicht!
grüße

Jochen


----------



## fuSi0n (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Finde die Beleuchtung einfach Klasse. Um die vllt besser zur Geltung zu bringen, noch auf dem Bord eine dünne milchige oder farbige Plexischeibe befestigen, dass das licht besser verteilt wird. So das nicht nur die Leiterbahnen beleuchtet sind.

eine Schwarze Bordabdeckung würde gut aussehen


----------



## Alex0309 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Woow ,  sieht echt gut aus die Beleuchtung.Aber hat der Kühlkorper noch Kontakt zur CPU ,wegen den LEDs ,oder hängen diese daneben.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Hi!

Die LED's sind auf den seitlichen 'Streben' angebracht, welche die Beine des CPU-Kühlers halten.
Die CPU ist etwa 2mm auf jeder Seite kleiner als der eigentliche Kühlkörper - und die LED's sind nochmal neben dem Kühlkörper.

Boardabdeckung - mal sehen; da fehlt im Moment noch das Material.
Vielleicht mache ich das später auch so, dass ich eine Plexileiste auf den Kühler klebe, in die ich von hinten eine Nut fräse, wo dann die LED's hinein kommen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Die AGBs könnteste du vielleicht von innen beleuchten. Also in jede Richtung eine LED, das dann in einer Reihe, und dann in ein Stück Schlauch oder Plexirohr schieben. 
Ansonsten vielleicht noch die Stromschiene der Grafikkarten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Hi!

Bei den AGB's versuche ich einfach mal mit Bleuchtungsstopfen unten drin - wie das aussieht, zeigt sich aber erst, wenn sie gefüllt sind.
Die Stützschiene der Grafikkarten geht schwer, weil hinten - im "U" - kein Platz mehr sein wird, wenn die PCI-E-Kabel drin sind.

Momentan probiere ich den Pumpendeckel....

Erstmal gibt's was zu futtern!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung*

Das sieht wirklich top aus. Genauso, wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab. 



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Jetzt knobele ich, was ich noch beleuchten kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Übertreibs aber nicht mit der Beleuchtung, so gut die Idee auch ist. Sonst verliert der CPU-Kühler sein gewisses etwas.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Hi!

Sicher nicht!

Mehr als die Pumpen und zwei LED's in den AGB's (ein in jedem) wird's wohl erstmal nicht.

Die Pumpen habe ich fertig - aufgenommen mit unterschiedlichen Belichtungszeiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Früher hatte ich auch mal Lichtleiter; da wollte ich mal was draus machen.
Dummerweise ist der verschwunden - so kann ich nix mit anstellen....

Ich habe aber noch einiges im Hinterkopf - muss aber dazu erstmal das Material haben; das wird erst kommende Woche was.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Gefällt mir alles extrem gut !!!

Nur: Gibts nicht auch rote Drehteile (wie man das auch immer nennt) weil so blau wirkt dann die Beleuchtung leider auch blau...


----------



## Timmynator (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*



BENNQ schrieb:


> Gibts nicht auch rote Drehteile (wie man das auch immer nennt) weil so blau wirkt dann die Beleuchtung leider auch blau...



Das könnte man durch eine rote Beleuchtung des Deckels beheben, glaube ich. Wie sieht's aus Schienenbruch? Noch ein paar rote LEDs übrig?  Das weiß ist nämlich sehr stark... 




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Mir gefällt's - was mein Ihr?


 
Das war der einfache Teil.  Spaß beiseite, sieht echt lecker aus. Und jetzt die Herausforderung für dich als Elekroniker: Eine Schaltung, die abhängig von der Last des Systems die LEDs unter dem Kühler mehr oder weniger schnell pulsieren lässt. Mir würde da spontan als Signal- bzw. Pulsgeber der Stecker für die HDD-Activity-LED einfallen...  

(und wenn du dann so lieb wärst: ein How-To für technisch Unbegabte wie mich, damit man das nachbauen kann  )


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juli 2011)

Die Idee find ich gut. Ist wirklich ein interessanter Gedanke. Könnte aber auch kitschig aussehen.

Und zum Bauherrn selbst...
Gute Arbeit! Sieht gekonnt aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Hi!

Ob es rote Rotoren gibt, weiß ich nicht - aber irgend jemand hat die Dinger schon mal lackiert.
Das kommt aber so blauer 'rüber, als es tatsächlich ist - tatsächlich ist es eher weiß (wie es auch sein soll).
Ich muss da mal am Weißabgleich drehen, bis es stimmt; der hat mit solchem Mischlicht öfter mal Probleme.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## So.HiGh (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Eine Schaltung, die abhängig von der Last des Systems die LEDs unter dem Kühler mehr oder weniger schnell pulsieren lässt.



ich bin jetzt kein elektriker, aber wäre es vllt möglich anstatt es pulsieren zu lassen (vllt durch die spannung) die led's bei normaler cpu temp weniger hell leuchten zu lassen ? also je höher die temp, desto heller die leds.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Hi!

Möglich wäre es - nur fehlt mir die Kopplung zwischen ausgelesener CPU-Temp und LED.
Selbst beim *A*qua*e*ro kann ich die LED-Farbe nur an die Wassertemperatur hängen - das ist sogar eingebaut.
Wenn ich eine Möglichkeit zum Auslesen hätte - selbst das AE kann die CPU-Temp bisher nicht auslesen - würde es bei dem LED-Typ nicht so wirklich viel bringen, weil der Regelbereich bei denen zu gering ist.
Im Klartext: anders als bei einer Glühlampe, die von 6-13V leuchtet (eben von ganz wenig bis 'Vollgas'), geben diese LED's nur von 1,7 bis 2,3V Licht ab - drunter kommt nix und drüber brennen sie (ohne Schutzmaßnahmen; deswegen die Konstantstromquelle - die dient als Schutz) durch.
Da wäre pulsieren einfacher; dazu fehlt mir aber bisher zweierlei:


die Kopplung an eine auslesbare Temperatur: ich bräuchte eine Möglichkeit, eine ausgelesene Temperatur umzuwandeln, um sie weiter zu verarbeiten.
Einsteckkarten, die so was können, gibt es - ich müsste sie nur finden; früher gab's die bei Conrad
Ein Regelorgan, also eine Karte oder 'nen Controler, der dann die ausgelesene Temperatur umwandelt - das ist im AE drin; ich könnte dessen Lichtsteuerung benutzen.
Da weiß ich derzeit nicht, ob ich an die Lichtsteuerung vom AE 60 LED's dranhängen kann - eventuell müsste ein weiteres Poweramp dazu her.
Der Aufwand ist mir aber - derzeit - noch zu hoch wie auch meine Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet zu gering sind.
Für meinen Amiga 2000 hatte ich eine I/O-Karte, mit welcher ich vom Rechner aus Relais ansteuern konnte.
Ab davon, dass die am PC kaum funktioniert, habe ich beide nicht mehr - leider, der A2000 war ein gutes Gerät, das an mangelnder (Software-) Unterstützung eingegangen ist: der A2000 würde  auch heute noch jede Playstation nieder machen!

Aber die Schaltung, die Timmy da erwähnt, wäre eine Herausforderung - die mir aber leider im Moment zu hoch ist, vor allem der Softwareteil!
Gehen tut's, das weiß ich - im Prinzip ähnlich, wie bei Lightshows, bei denen die Beleuchtung nach der Musik gesteuert wird, nur eben an einer Softwaremäßig erfassten Temperatur dran gehängt.


Wobei: in der Pumpe ist bisher kein (rotes) Wasser - wenn da rotes Wasser drin ist, wird die Beleuchtung sicher schwächer und färbt sich rot ein.
Ich erhoffe mir einen Farbverlauf von weiß nach rot von außen nach innen.

Hoffe ich; wenn nicht, sind ein paar 5mm-Rote LED's noch in der Kiste.
Außerdem wird's dadurch schwächer, dass später nur die Fase heraus ragt und der Rest - also rund die Hälfte - des Deckels von der Midplate verdeckt wird.

grüße

Jochen

P.S.: ich habe eben die Verbindung AGB's-Pumpe geändert (große 90°-Winkel - große 45°-Winkel, dazwischen ein SLI-Verbinder) und werde in der Folge auch die Midplate ändern müssen: sie wird an der Hinterkante des Pumpendeckels enden - der Rest ist eh' von den AGB's und dem Pumpendeckel verdeckt.


----------



## haggie (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Schwankt denn die Temperatur in so einem Kreislauf so stark, dass da ein Pulsieren bei rauskommt? Ich denke doch eher nicht, oder?


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Nein - das Pulsieren müsste extern erzeugt werden.
So nach dem Motto: bei 35° mit 2 Hz, bei 40° mit 3 Hz und bei 45° mit 4Hz.

Da ich meinen Kreislauf aber stabil auf 35° halten kann, würde sich da nur wenig tun....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## The_Checker (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Also die Beleuchtungsgeschichte ist sowohl optisch als auch fachlich wirklich 1a gelöst. Was mir persönlich aber negativ ins Auge sticht ist das doch recht plump wirkende U-Profil um die Grakas ab zu fangen. Da fällt dir doch sicher noch was dezenteres ein (z.B. eine M3-Gewindestange direkt durch die Bohrungen der Graka).


----------



## MetallSimon (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Kannst du die LEDs nicht dirkt an einen Microcontroller hängen? Dann könnntes du sie auch in der Helligkeit über PWM regeln.


----------



## haggie (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Also ich weiß ja nicht... so reizvoll der Gedanke ja ist, solch einen haufen Elektronikspielzeug einzubauen, auszutüfteln und zusamenzubraten...
... irgendwie habe ich die Befürchtung, das Ganze bekommt dann soetwas von Kirmesplatz. 
Fehlt nur noch die Drehorgelmusik.

just my 50cent

Grüße
haggie


----------



## Timmynator (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Da wäre pulsieren einfacher; dazu fehlt mir aber bisher zweierlei[...]



Deshalb hatte ich daran gedacht das Signal der HDD-Load vom Mainboard abzugreifen. Es repräsentiert zwar nicht ganz adäquat die Belastung der CPU und des RAMs, aber es bietet schonmal einen guten Anhaltspunkt (wofür wär' die depperte LED sonst am PC da ). Damit hättest du weiterhin das Problem der zu geringen Temperaturunterschiede umgangen. Sicherlich könnte man das Signal direkt benutzen, aber damit kriegt man kein Pulsieren, sondern nur ein Blitzen/Flackern hin. 



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> das ist im AE drin; ich könnte dessen Lichtsteuerung benutzen.
> Da weiß ich derzeit nicht, ob ich an die Lichtsteuerung vom AE 60 LED's dranhängen kann - eventuell müsste ein weiteres Poweramp dazu her.



Könntest du da nicht ebenfalls nur das Signal abgreifen und zB mit nem Optokoppler an die ganze LED-Konstruktion bringen? Damit wäre die Last vom AE getrennt und nur der An/Aus-Impuls käme daher. Was kann die Lichtsteuerung eigentlich? Hab's auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden...



> Außerdem wird's dadurch schwächer, dass später nur die Fase heraus ragt  und der Rest - also rund die Hälfte - des Deckels von der Midplate  verdeckt wird.


Daran hatte ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Dann sollte das wieder passen.



haggie schrieb:


> ... irgendwie habe ich die Befürchtung, das Ganze bekommt dann soetwas von Kirmesplatz.



Deshalb mit Maß und Moderation, damit es gut bleibt  Er soll ja nicht das ganze Case mit Flutlichtern und 'ner Discokugel ausstatten...


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Ich hab noch nie sowas geiles wie den beleuchteten CPU-Kühler gesehen! Super Idee, Super Umsetzung! Gefällt mir!


----------



## Schelmiii (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Was sehe ich da auf Facebook? Schienenbruch auf der Main 
Glückwunsch, mit der CPU Beleuchtung hast du es dir (mal wieder) verdient 
Ich glaub ich werd mir da eventuell ein paar Ideen klauen


----------



## haggie (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Ja dann doch auch von mir mal ein dickes GZ zur main! 

Weiter so, aber da mache ich mir eh keine Sorgen.

Gruß
haggie


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Danke Dir - hab' ich da was verpasst?
Ich auf der Main?

Wer hat da wieder 'gequatscht'?
Es geht aber weiter - heute habe ich die AGB's auf den Pumpendeckel ausgerichtet.

So sieht's jetzt aus:
Die Verbindung vom Hosenstück zwischen den AGB's habe ich nun mit zwei 90°-Winkeln (Klotz-Variante für besseren Durchfluss), 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zwei 45°-Winkeln und einem SLI-Verbinder gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ganze lässt sich da einfach am SLI-Verbinder zusammen stecken und erleichtert so den Ein- und Ausbau der AGB's.
Die AGB's sind jetzt auf die Mitte des Pumpendeckels ausgerichtet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit dies - als nächstes erhole ich mich vom Schock und dann richte ich die Pumpen noch mal aus: die sind nicht ganz gerade.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Norman (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Gratulation zu Main... verdient wie ich finde


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*



Norman schrieb:


> Gratulation zu Main... verdient wie ich finde


 Ich habe dich gerade wegen ihr entdeckt und du hast es wirklich verdient!
Was soll ich sagen? AMD POWER!!
Und ich liebe schwarz/rot, wie in dem System!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Timmynator (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Gratulation zur Main. Mal sehen, wann im entsprechenden Thread wieder die Moddingpuristen aufschlagen, die dir vorwerfen, du würdest ja gar nicht auf Style und voll-konkret-krass-coolness-alter achten  

Die Winkelkonstruktion ist mal wieder genial.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Hi!

Danke - mal sehen; ich habe den entsprechenden Thread im Abo.
Oder irgendwer macht 'nen Neuen auf....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: finale Variante*

Der beleuchtete Kühler war wahrscheinlich der Durchbruch für die Main, was aber auch kein Wunder ist. 
 Deine Winkelkonstruktionen sind auch immer sehr beeindruckend, das ist ja ein 3D-Puzzle für Große.


----------



## Own3r (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Der beleuchtete Kühler ist wirklich super! Die roten LEDs passen super zum Mainboard und sind schön dezent.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Leider dauert's im Moment ein wenig: ich warte auf Geld und Material.

Geld für Sachen wie das neue Mainboard oder Farbe - und Material, das aus Berlin kommt.
Leider habe ich heute erfahren, dass das Material frühestens am Freitag hier ankommt.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2011)

Kopf hoch... wir warten ja alle gemeinsam.


----------



## Timmynator (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Ach komm Schienenbruch, in der Zwischenzeit findest du doch bestimmt noch etwas in deiner Version von Ali Baba's Schatzhöhle, um weiterzubasteln.  Mir würde da spontan die noch auszuarbeitende AGB-Beleuchtung / Akzentuierung einfallen


----------



## Jens7385 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Graz zur Main würd ich sagen! 
Hab dein Tagebuch zwar schon länger gesehen und auch gelesen, bin aber leider noch nicht wirklich bis hier hin durchgekommen, weswegen ich auch noch nichts geschrieben habe.
Allerdings wollte ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen, dir zu gratulieren.
Mach weiter so, denn die Innovationen, die ich bis jetzt hier mitbekommen habe, sind echt Spitze!


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Hi!

Es verzögert sich weiter: vor Montag kriege ich mein Material nicht.
Es kommt von Berlin mit Hermes - und die brauchen mindestens zwei Tage und liefern Samstag nicht.
Vor Montag wird's also nix.

So ist das, wenn man auf jemanden angewiesen ist - eigentlich sollte das Paket letzten Montag mit DHL raus gehen, dann hätte ich es Diensttag gehabt.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## haggie (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*



naja, so bleibt's für _uns_ länger spannend und interessant


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Wobei Samstag auch nicht viel gebracht hätte, da ich Sonntag was anderes vor habe: ich gehe auf Fototour.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Hi!

Ich hab' inzwischen auch was gefunden, was mich heute Nachmittag beschäftigen wird.....
(Vormittags bin ich sowieso unterwegs bzw. anderweitig beschäftigt)

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Jens7385 (22. Juli 2011)

Da bin ich gespannt, war dir eingefallen ist und was du uns präsentieren wirst.


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich hab' inzwischen auch was gefunden, was mich heute Nachmittag beschäftigen wird.....
> (Vormittags bin ich sowieso unterwegs bzw. anderweitig beschäftigt)
> ...


 
Das war jetzt irgendwie Zweideutig 

na dann bin ich auch mal gespannt was du uns da vorführst 

Bin zum Update wieder da


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Das sollte aber nur aussagen, dass ich Vormittags was anderes vorhabe (Einkaufen und so Zeugs) und mich dann Nachmittags dran setze.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Hi!

So, viel habe ich nicht gemacht, aber wichtig war's doch.

Zuerst der Hintergrund: ich habe mich entschlossen, die neue Midplate nicht mehr zwischen den 5. und 6. Slot einzubauen, sondern unter dem Mainboard.

So bleiben die Taster erreichbar und ich kann mir im Bedarfsfall eine Karte in den 6. Slot setzen.
Da ich auch mehr interne USB-Anschlüsse brauchen werde - für das vorgesehene Display - kommt eine USB-Karte hinzu.

Als Folge davon muss ich auch die zweite 5770 'stutzen', also von Dual-Slot auf Single-Slot umbauen, um hier den zweiten PCI-Slot nutzen zu können.

Ein weiterer Vorteil der tieferen Lage der Midplate: ich bekomme die beiden AGB's tiefer eingebaut, was wieder zur Folge hat, dass einerseits das 'Geweih' besser sichtbar wird und andererseits eben dieser Bereich leichter zum Verschlauchen zugänglich ist.

Neben all diesen Vorteilen hat die Sache auch einen Nachteil: die Anschlüsse unten am Mainboard sind nicht mehr von der Midplate verdeckt.
Das ist auch kein Thema - ich baue eine entsprechende Abdeckung für die Anschlüsse rechts am Board; den Audio-Anschluss links am Board decke ich nicht ab, da er von der unteren Grafikkarte verdeckt wird und sowieso kaum sichtbar ist.

Nun machte die Sache doch einiges an Arbeit:


Pumpen tiefer, damit der Pumpendeckel wie geplant nur zum Teil aus der Midplate heraus steht
da die Pumpen tiefer kommen, passt das Aquadrive nicht mehr unter die Pumpen - also das versetzen....
Nun muss evtl. der Filter weg, weil er dem Aquadrive im Wege ist....
Am Ende habe ich es so gelöst....
Das Aquadrive kommt hinter den Filter und wird direkt an diesen angeschlossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ein neues Problem: der Unterbau der Pumpen ist weg, diese müssen aber 10cm über den Boden.
An der alten Midplate aufhängen geht auch nicht, die ist nicht stabil genug.

Da habe ich mir mit M3-Gewindestangen geholfen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das jetzt insgesamt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächster Schritt: 'stutzen' der zweiten 5770.

Alledings fordert der Haushalt heute sein Recht....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Jens7385 (23. Juli 2011)

Wahnsinn, ich bin echt immer wieder aufs neue beeindruckt, wieviel Arbeit du dir machst. Echt Klasse! Auch wenn du manchmal Arbeiten doppelt machst weil dir doch andere Ideen kommen.


----------



## Danger23 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

So jetzt hab ich mir mal alles durchgelesen. Echt cool was du da machst, vorallem die Beleuchtung ist mal genial geworden. Ich denke du hast da einen neuen Standard des Casemodding eingeführt. Weiter so.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Hi!

Ich war heute einkaufen - Gewindestangen, Werkzeug und Zubehör, ein paar Profile und so weiter...für fast 200€!

Im Moment fehlt mir das Licht für gescheite Bilder; liefere ich morgen nach!
Das Material aus Berlin ist auch da; Bilder _davon_ gibt es aber erst, wenn ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bin!
Grüße

Jochen

€dit: so, nun gibt's Bilder - das Licht hat sich gebessert.
Zusammen mit einigem an Profilen, ein paar M3-Gewindestangen und einer Akku-Lampe waren es dann 185€.....
Den Dremel-Satz habe ich mir gekauft, weil die Trennscheiben, die ich haben wollte, zusammen auch schon bei 19€ lagen und der Satz so nur 23€ kostete - und die Fräser, die da drin sind, kann ich gut brauchen.

Was haben wir denn da - Bohrer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum ich keine 4mm-Bohrer gekauft habe, weiß ich auch nicht - wohl vergessen.....man wird alt!

Schneidkluppen (M3 bis M5), ein Windeisen und ein paar Bits für den Akkuschrauber - die alten Bits sind zu 'alkoholfrei'....:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Fräsersatz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Dremel-Zubehör:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Lampe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Stirnlampe, Fahrradlampe, am Handgelenk oder als Standleuchte - alles möglich.
Als Akku geht der von meinem Akkuschrauber, weswegen ich auch die gekauft habe.

Soweit das.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Da isser ja wieder. Manchmal hab' ich das Gefühl du steckst fast soviel Geld in dein Werkzeug, wie in deinen PC  Aber gutes Werkzeug ist schließlich nicht für 'n Appel und 'n Ei zu haben...


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juli 2011)

Ich bin schon gespannt, was du uns in der nächsten Zeit so präsentierst.

Motiviert wirkst du jedenfalls.

Das mit Kleinigkeiten kaufen kenn ich gut. Nur noch eben dies und das und schon wird man arm an der Kasse.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, ich habe erstmal einen brauchbaren Zwischenstand erreicht - morgen (Sonntag) gibt's dann Bilder!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Jaja, die Preisdichte ist in Baumärkten wirklich enorm. Da wird einem an der Kasse wirklich übel. 
Nichstdestotrotz hast du da schönes Werkzeug bekommen.  Ich bin schon auf die Bilder vom gestrigen Arbeitstag gespannt.


----------



## Own3r (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich bin schon auf die Bilder vom gestrigen Arbeitstag gespannt.



Ich auch 

Mit dem tollen Werkzeug sollte es ja ohne Probleme gehen


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Hi!

Das mit dem Werkzeug musste halt sein - es macht sonst auch keinen Spaß.
Und für billiges Werkzeug fehlt mir das Geld.....

So, nun gibt's die versprochenen Bilders......

Ich habe ja bereits berichtet, dass ich neues Material aus Berlin bekommen habe; das kam am Montag hier an - und ich habe mich auch gleich drüber her gemacht.

Zuerst habe ich in der alten - vorhandenen - Midplate den Ausschnitt erweitert: es wäre sonst um einiges zu eng geworden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, mal sehen, was so aus Berlin gekommen ist - außer einem Gerät zur Grundüberholung eine Tüte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Modulor habe ich früher schon viel Material für meine Modellbahn gekauft - leider ist der Laden heute zu weit weg......
(Einwurf von Brieftasche _und_ Konto: "Gott sei dank!")

Drin sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig: Plexiplatten - und zwar genug!
In dem Fall: beidseitig satiniertes, weißes Plexi in 3mm Dicke und 25-50cm groß.
4 solche Platten werden einige Wochen reichen (müssen....).

Auf Größe geschnitten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den ersten Ausschnitt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Laing-Dual-Deckel passt schon mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und weiter geht's:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sollte es gehen - _sollte_.......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht's mit den AGB's aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich die Halter für die AGB's auch neu gemacht habe: Anzeichnen auf dem Mainboardtray:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Woche Fummelei später (ich geb's zu: ich habe versäumt, zwischendurch Fotos zu machen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier musste ich doch noch mehr Material wegnehmen, als gedacht - aber sonst bekomme ich das Ganze später nicht zusammen gebaut; der Rechner soll ja auch noch funktionieren......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel mehr werde ich da nicht mehr machen: morgen kommt das neue Mainboard.
Dann kommt erstmal wieder ein 'Kartonrechner' zur Funktionsprobe.

Der Zeitplan sieht so aus:


Grundreinigung und Nachlackieren des Gehäuses
bis Ende kommender Woche funktionsfähiger Zusammenbau (intern) (das kann sich auch bis Mitte August hinziehen, wenn ich öfters mal weg fahre oder Probleme auftauchen)
Dann Aufbau des neuen Rechners und Abbau des alten; dabei Umbau/Anpassung der Peripherie
danach Überholung und Neueinrichtung des alten Rechners - eine knappe Woche; der Eumel geht dann nach Berlin
anschließend ein wenig Finetuning des neuen Rechners - an einigen Stellen (5,25"-Schacht - da warte ich noch auf das geplante Display - sowie im Bereich des Filters und der Grafikkarten) will ich nachträglich noch Plexiabdeckungen machen.
Ob es dabei bei dem Material bleibt, ich es lackiere oder eine andere Farbe kaufe, wird sich zeigen
danach ein neues Projekt - vsl. einfacher: ein vorerst luftgekühler XP-Rechner auf Basis dessen, was ich aus Berlin bekomme
später wird dieses Gehäuse - ~60*50*23cm groß - umgebaut und bekommt eine komplett interne Wasserkühlung.
Das wird sicher ein AMD-System, vsl. auf Basis des - dann auch nicht mehr ganz so neuen - Bulldozer
Die Farben dafür stehen noch nicht, auch der Zeitrahmen ist noch sehr weit gesteckt.
Die Zeit ist bei mir sowieso (k)ein Thema: derzeit habe ich reichlich, aber das wird sich ändern, wenn ich in die Reha gehe und anschließend wieder arbeite.
Auch baue ich mir demnächst ein neues Hobby (Fotografie) auf, das mich natürlich - wie jedes Hobby - Zeit und Geld kosten wird.

Soweit dies.

Morgen erwarte ich zwei Pakete - das neue Mainboard und ein neues Lenkrad.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Sehr schick und gut angepasst 

Und so wie deine Fotos ausschauen machst du das schon länger  

Hoffe das Mainboard funktioniert dann


----------



## The_Checker (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Hey Schienenbrecher,

hast mal wieder fein gemacht. Aber Midplate 5.0?
Wenn das so weiter geht, dann sehe ich kein Ende für deinen Mod.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Hi!

ein Ende wird's geben - müssen: Bis Mitte August soll der alte Rechner in Berlin sein.
Und da muss der Neue vorher laufen - also Ende kommender Woche.
Wenn alles klappt....

Morgen nehme ich ihn auseinander und lackiere nach - während die Farbe trocknet, teste ich den Karton-PC.
Ab Mittwoch oder Donnerstag geht's an den Zusammenbau.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Hi!

So, wie's aussieht, habe ich mir nicht das Maiboard zerlegt, sondern die CPU.
Also muss ich mir erst 'ne Austausch-CPU besorgen - dauert bis Ende der Woche.

Zwischenzeitlich kann ich aber schon mit dem Zusammenbau anfangen, denn CPU oder RAM kann ich leichter wechseln, als das Mainboard.

Mal sehen.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Koyote (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Oh, das ist natürlich schade, wünsche dir trotzdem viel Erfolg


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Hi!

Na gut, also nicht das MB.
Ich besorge mir die Woche dann 'ne neue CPU und - sicherheitshalber - RAM.
Da das aber nicht vor Mittwoch passiert, lasse ich den Rechner so, wie er ist und mache mich morgen schon mal über meine Regale her: die muss ich sowieso ändern, weil der neue Rechner sonst nicht drunter passt.

Das Problem: ich bin den ganzen Tag nicht erreichbar, weil ich den alten Rechner auch abbauen muss - er steht sonst zu sehr im Wege.
Das Gute: ich kann dennoch Fotos machen - da brauche ich den Rechner ja nicht für.

Abends sollte ich dann wieder da sein.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Hi!

So, jetzt sollte es erstmal zwei Updates - mit Bildern natürlich - geben.
Im Moment läuft noch ein Download - SP1 für Windows 7 - und ich kriege die Bilder derzeit nicht hoch geladen.
Ich hole das Update aber nachher nach.
€dit: Nun gibt's endlich das Update.
€dit 2: oder auch nicht: ich bekomme die Bilder nach wie vor nicht hoch geladen - hat die Forensoftware mal wieder 'nen schlechten Tag?

€dit 3: noch 'n versuch mache ich nicht hier, sondern in 'nem neuen Beitrag....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

Hi!

Jetzt scheint das mit den Bildern endlich zu werden - die ersten sind schon fertig.

vor einigen Tagen kam ja das Paket mit dem neuen Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist noch das übliche Zubehör bei und 'ne Schachtel mit dem EK-Fullcoverkühler - den habe ich aber versäumt, zu Fotografieren.
Das hole ich nach, wenn ich den Eumel auf das MB schraube.

Das Mainboard sieht jedenfalls aus, wie das Andere:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim ersten Test ging's aber wieder nicht.
Da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass nicht schon wieder das NT hin ist (hat ja auch funktioniert, als ich den Karton-PC das erste Mal aufgebaut habe - und so empfindlich sind die Netzteile ja nun auch nicht) und ich denke, dass dieses Mainboard in Ordnung ist, dürfte entweder die CPU oder der RAM hin sein.
Hat vielleicht die CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung Streuströme fabriziert?
Mal nach messen.....

Ich besorge mir die Tage (morgen) einen neuen 1090T und neues RAM und dann sehen wir mal.

Aus lauter Langeweile habe ich gestern schon mal meine Regale umgebaut - der neue Rechner ist größer und auf der Rollwagen drunter verbraucht noch mal ein paar cm an Höhe.

Insgesamt brauche ich nun 70 cm statt bisher 53cm.
So sah der Spaß bisher aus - hier fehlt schon einiges an Kram und ein Regalbrett (überm Power-Manager) ist auch schon weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rechner ist weg, ich bin dabei, die ganzen Kabel zu ordnen und einige Geräte (Kartenleser, Scanner) weg zu nehmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nächster Schritt: die Geräte (Kartenleser, Smart-Kartenleser, Scanner und einen USB-Hub für die drei) neu aufstellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Endergebnis: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wirkt der alte - kleine - Rechner recht verloren, aber das wird sich ändern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier musste ich auch ändern: das alte Brett stand über und die 8cm hätten mir gefehlt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit dies; mal sehen, dass ich morgen wieder einen Karton-PC zum Laufen bringe.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (7. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung: fertig; Pumpendeckel beleuchtet*

 Wow Jochen, wirklich beachtlich, was du hier in letzter Zeit vollbracht hast, die neue Midplate und die Abdeckung am MoBo- Tray gefallen mir richtig gut. 
Über deine Verrohrungskünste brauche ich wohl keine Worte mehr verlieren, genial, was du da treibst. 

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen, ich hoffe, das du den Rechner dann mit den neuen Teilen wieder zum Laufen bekommst. 
Und nachträglich noch Gratulation zur verdienten Main.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Ich hab' Euch nicht vergessen - und ich mache auch keine Ferien.

Es geht also weiter...

Ich habe mir überlegt, ob nicht evtl. ein Fehlerstrom von der CPU-Kühlerbeleuchtung meine CPU zerschossen haben könnte.
Also musste eine andere Lösung her - nicht ganz so elegant, aber funktioniert und ist sicherer.

Als Ausgangsmaterial habe ich Plastik-Winkelschiene genommen, die hier noch in einer Ecke herum lag.

Mal abgeschnitten: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vorgekerbten Stellen auch eingeschnitten und abgeknickt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so eine schmalere Winkelschiene erhalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sah es dann aufgesetzt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem: hier passen LED's nicht so drauf, wie ich es gerne hätte.....

Also eine andere Lösung, diesmal mit den ganzen Winkeln:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun 'nur noch' die LED's geändert - anders verdrahtet - und aufgeklebt.....

Schon habe ich ein Ergebnis, dass mich zufrieden stellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der jetzt so störende weiße Rahmen wird noch schwarz lackiert und fällt dann nicht mehr auf - wie schon die Kabel, die nun in schwarzem Schrumpfschlauch verlaufen.

Mal sehen - morgen (Montag) und Übermorgen ist bei mir anderes geplant: 


morgen ein paar Erledigungen, darunter die neue CPU und die zweite SSD abholen 
Das wird mich aber auch einiges an Zeit kosten, da ich mit dem Fahrrad nach D-Dorf rein 'darf'.
Diensttag kriege ich mein Home Entertain frei geschaltet und bin einige Zeit mit dem Aufbau der Geräte und dem Umbau der Verkabelung von Fernseher, Media-Player usw, beschäftigt; dazu ein Termin....
Und schon sind wieder zwei Tage 'rum, wo ich nicht allzu-viel machen kann.

Ist halt ab und zu leider so.....
Morgen will ich aber wenigstens CPU, Mainboard und RAM erneut testen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Das wird mich aber auch einiges an Zeit kosten, da ich mit dem Fahrrad nach D-Dorf rein 'darf'.



Wärst du da nicht mit der Bahn schneller?


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung 4.0*

Ja, aber nur wenig - wenn überhaupt.
denn: ich muss drei Läden besuchen und da spare ich mit dem Fahrrad wieder viel Zeit auf den kurzen Zwischenstrecken.
Außerdem fahre ich direkt - sonst müsste ich erst mit dem Bus zum S- oder U-Bahnhof fahren.
Ich wohne verkehrstechnisch etwas ungünstig - dafür dicht zur Arbeit und ruhig.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung 4.0*

4.0 sieht wieder sehr schick aus 

Nur würd ich auch hier wieder die Ecken abrunden... das sieht man im Lichtschein bestimmt ...

Ich meine mich zu Erinnern das du doch so n geiles Rad hast? Da macht das doch dann auch Spaß  Aber beamen wäre natürlich viel Gemütlicher ...


----------



## haggie (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung 4.0*

1. ot: Oder du machst es wie ich und wohnst gleich in D-Town 

2. btt: Wird nur der LED-Rahmen schwarz, oder lackierst du die Bügel auch mit? Und sieht das auf dem letzten Foto nur so aus, oder scheint das Licht zwischen den Ecken des Kühlers und des Rahmens durch? Das wäre schade, wenn's so bliebe, da geht der Effekt des "Glühens" ein wenig flöten.

Grüße aus de schönsten Stadt am Rhein 
haggie


----------



## Dukex2 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung 4.0*

Jetzt sieht es sehr gut aus


----------



## Jens7385 (8. August 2011)

Sieht echt gut aus was du wieder erstellt hast. Wünsche dir auch alles Gute mit der neuen Hardware.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Ich mach's kurz: ich habe heute viel Geld ausgegeben:


200€ für die Ssd
74€ für eine 6670 (die ersetzt eine 5770, die in den neuen Rechner soll(te).
150€ für eine neue CPU (AMD 1090T)
50€ für RAM (2*2GB - an sich nur zum Testen)
Also 470€ nur für den Rechner - und alles für nichts und wieder nichts: er läuft immer noch nicht.
Ich habe alles versucht:


Bios-Batterie ausgebaut/eingebaut > Bios-Reset erzwungen
Netzteil gewechselt - könnte ja das große, nagelneue BeQuiet defekt sein
RAM gegen nagelneuen getauscht
RAM in die anderen Slot's gesteckt
CPU gegen nagelneue getauscht
Mit und ohne Laufwerke (DVD-Lw und SSD) - könnte ja davon was hin sein
Nicht, es bleibt alles beim alten:


der Lüfter der 5770 läuft auf 100%
der CPU-Lüfter läuft
die Taster leuchten
die LED, welche den POST-Test der CPU anzeigt, leuchtet
kein Beep, kein Bild, nix
Für ein (noch) neues Mainboard fehlt mir im Moment einfach das Geld; ich bin schon weit über jedes Limit hinaus gegangen.

Wenn es wer riskieren kann, mir ein Crosshai IV Formula zum testen zur Verfügung zu stellen - ich würde es auch bezahlen (leider erst, wenn ich wieder Geld habe) - wäre es schön.
Ansonsten fällt mir einfach nix mehr ein...

grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung 4.0*

Das ist natürlich extrem ärgerlich 

Es kann doch eigentlich nicht sein das 2 MB hinüber sind 

Ich wünsch dir noch viel Erfolg bei weiter testen... 

Was hast du denn für SSD gekauft?


----------



## nobbi77 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung 4.0*

Ups, habe ich tatsächlich auf dem Fernmoddingknopf geschlafen? *gähn*

Ok, kein Problem....Ich zerst....teste einfach mal alles durch, habe zufällig genug HW hier herumliegen 

mal sehen, ob wirklich alles kaputt ist 

Der Onkel Schienenbruch schickt morgen mal einiges nach Bayern zur Kur und dann mal sehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung 4.0*

Immer diese Auslandspakete....kann ich mich mit schicken?

Bevor' ich's vergesse: ich bekomme morgen mein V-DSL frei geschaltet - oder soll zumindest.
Es kann also sein, dass ich 'ne Weile nicht erreichbar bin bzw. kein Internet habe.
Ein paar Bilder hab' ich noch, aber morgen steht noch ein wenig anderes an.

Was einwandfrei geht, ist das neue Lenkrad - immerhin!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung 4.0*

Hi, bin auch mal wieder hier. Sieht gut aus, die Version 4.0. Schwärzen aber nur von oben, oder? Wenn du es ganz Schwarz machst, strahlt es nicht mehr so stark ab.


----------



## h_tobi (9. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung 4.0*

Autsch, das klingt nicht wirklich schön, es kann doch nicht immer alles kaputt sein, wenn ich dran denke,
wie ich teilweise mit den Teilen umgehe, kann ich deine Ausfälle nicht wirklich verstehen. Es wird Zeit,
dass du mal eine größe Tüte Glück bekommst. 
Ich hoffe, Nobbi wird was rausfinden, die neue Beleuchtung gefällt mir auch sehr gut, wobei ich nicht denke,
das du die CPU mit den LEDs gekillt hast. 

Und auf jeden Fall viel Glück mit dem DSL, die TKom hat ja auch einen gewissen Ruf......


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung 4.0*

Hi!

Mein DSL tut's - entgegen der Aussage des Hotline-Mitarbeiters, der meinte, es könne noch bis Mitternacht dauern.....
Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch in die Bedienung des Media-Receivers einfummeln - und das kann dann wirklich dauern!

Das Paket an Nobbi geht nachher auf die Reise - per DHL.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, ich will Euch die Bilder vom (gescheiterten) Lebenserweckungsversuch ja nicht vor enthalten.
Das wichtigste zuerst: Nervennahrung!
(Die Schüssel war hinterher denn auch tatsächlich leer....)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Feind aller Verpackungen war auch dabei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was haben wir den nun?

Eine Grafikkarte: 'ne einfache 6670:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausgepackt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat sogar 'ne 1-Slot-Blende - aber 'nen 2-Slot-Kühler!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann ist da 'ne neue CPU: wieder ein 1090T (der Unterschied zum 1100T ist mir für 25e mehr zu gering....):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgepackt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingebaut und WLP drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den Boxed-Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das neue (gebrauchte) Mainboard auf der Holzkiste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der komplette Aufbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie erwähnt: es hat nix genutzt!

Nobbi ist gerade am testen; ich warte auf Ergebnisse - das er sich noch nicht gemeldet hat, halte ich für kein gutes Zeichen....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin?*

Hi!

So, Nobbi hat sich gemeldet: CPU ist OK, Mainboard platt.
Da die Symptome bei beiden Mainboards gleich sind, dürfte auch bei meinem nix mehr zu machen sein.

Ich habe mir schon ein Neues bestellt, aber kein Asus mehr.

Mal sehen, wen 'ne Idee hat welches ich mir bestellt habe!

Ich bin aber weiter am Schrauben; Fertigstellung plane ich jetzt für Ende August.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Own3r (13. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin?*

Du hast dann bestimmt ein MSI genommen. 

Schade das das Mainboard platt ist, aber jetzt kann man daran nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin?*

Kein MSI - schwarz-blau passt farblich nun gar nicht.

Der EK-Wasserkühler für das Crosshair IV Formula ist nun über - jemand Interesse?


----------



## Timmynator (13. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin?*

Ein Foxconn vllt? Sind spontan ausser Asus die einzigen, die mir mit der Farbkombination Schwarz/Rot einfallen...

Aber ärgerlich isses trotzdem. Kann man auch den Fehler bzw. Grund für's Versagen nicht genauer eingrenzen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin?*

Bei einem Board ist scheinbar WLP an die Kontakte der Northbridge geraten - die Northbirdge ist durch.
Mir war nicht bewusst, dass das Mistzeug leitend sein kann..........

Das Andere habe ich noch nicht untersucht; da nehme ich morgen mal den Kühler ab und sehe nach.


Heute habe was anderes gemacht: die CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung lackiert und eine neue Sideplate aus anderem Material.


----------



## h_tobi (16. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

So langsam wird es Zeit, das deine Pechsträhne mal ein Ende hat, ich hoffe, dass das neue Board dann ewig halten wird.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Das hoffe ich auch - aber welches wird es?

Ich will es Euch verraten: ein komplett schwarzes mit - sehr wenigen - blauen Applikationen auf den MB-Kühlern.
Wird aber noch zwei Wochen dauern, bis ich die notwendigen Zahlungsmittel habe, um es ab zu holen.

Nur: welches kann es sein?


Ich bin mir nur noch unsicher, ob es dafür schon Kühler gibt, aber ich denke, bei den AnFiTec-Leuten findet sich was passendes.

Zwischenzeitlich beschäftige ich mich noch mit anderen Kleinigkeiten - anderes Sideplate, ein paar Änderungen am CPU-Kühler und so.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kalmar (16. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Spontan würde ich jetzt vermuten von Gigabyte, die ham doch welche mit 990er Chipsatz in schwarz... oder halt von MSI, aber da ist doch etwas mehr blau drauf.

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir keine weiteren Fails und Erfolg bei den Änderungen

greets Kalmar


----------



## L.B. (16. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Hast du denn keine Möglichkeit, die beiden Boards zu reklamieren? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die so schnell kaputt gehen. Ich habe mein CHIV auch zum Anpassen der Bohrungen in meinem Gehäuse verwendet und das Board hat die Aktion überlebt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Hi!

@Kalmar: Du hast Recht: es wird das UD5 mit dem 990er FX-Satz von Gigabyte.
Das Teil hat mir am besten gefallen und reicht für mich aus - auch, wenn es einen PCI-Steckplatz weniger hat.

@L.B.: mit RMA wird schwer - einerseits habe ich auf ein Board den Wasserkühler aufgesetzt, andererseits das Andere gebraucht gekauft.
Versuchen werde ich es auf jeden Fall; im schlimmsten Fall ist ein MB über, dass dann für's nächste Projekt passt.

Ein Paar Eckpunkte des nächsten Projektes seien schon mal verraten:


Farbkonzept: schwarz - silber oder ganz schwarz
Gehäuse: ein vorhandenes, in Zahlung genommenes Gehäuse von 60*50*23cm
Sockel: AMD AM3+
CPU: 8-Kerner oder mehr
Grafikkarte: vmtl. High-End
Festplatte:
System: Ssd, mind. 200GB (eine 240GB oder zwei 120GB oder so)
Daten: vmtl. eine 1-2TB Hdd

Steuerung Wakü: AE 5.0
Radis: interne Radis, mindestens zusammen = 8*12er (bsp. zwei Triple, ein Dual)
Kühler: Vmtl. Klutten & Lehni (wie eigentlich schon länger geplant...) für Grafikkarte und MB; CPU nach Optik
Pumpe: steht noch nicht fest, vmtl. wieder eine Laing - aber nur eine!
Insgesamt will ich da etwas höherwertige Komponenten einbauen - aber sicher keinen Intel-Sockel 1366 oder so.

Das wird zwar nochmal ein Low-Budget-Mod, aber - zumindest hoffe ich das - mein letzter: ab Mitte 2012 steht mir erheblich mehr für die Moddings zur Verfügung
Mal sehen, ob sich das 'Low-Budget' halten lässt.....
Ging ja diesmal auch nicht....


grüße

jochen


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Die Daten des neuen Projektes sind schon cool, hoffen wir mal, dass die AM3+ CPUs (Bulldozer) mal endlich kommen. 

Ich freue mich schon - Low-Budget-Mod ist doch garnicht so schlimm.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Auf Den Bulldozer hoffe ich auch - da ich die aber erst Ende 2011/Anfang 2012 brauche, wird AMD das ja hoffentlich schaffen......

Wenn's bei dem 'Low-Budget' bleibt - bei diesem Projekt war's ja auch nix mit 'Low'......

Das Projekt danach wird aber ein Knaller - da verrate ich aber nix.....Und Nobbi wird gefälligst auch nix sagen!


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Hi!

So, es geht unverdrossen weiter!

Ich habe mal die CPU-Kühler-Beleuchtung wieder auf ein Vormodell umgestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lackiert hab' ich's auch schon, Bilder davon kommen noch.

Dann kam auch ein Paket an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine kleine Bestellung; im Wesentlichen 'auf Vorrat' - darunter diese Teile:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SLI-Verbinder 2-fach und 3-fach in schwarz
kleine Verteiler, 5-fach, auch in schwarz
90°-Winkel, drehbar, auch in schwarz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dieses Gerät, auch in schwarz - aber leider nur der Rahmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hatte ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht: den Eumel habe ich vor längerem Bestellt, war nicht lieferbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier tritt ein Problem auf: ich wollte das Display seitlich an den 5,25"-Schacht über das Slot-In-Laufwerk setzen.

Das geht aber aus zwei Gründen nicht:


keine Halterung dafür am Display.
das Display ist blau - und passt daher nicht in das schwarz-rote Farbkonzept.
Letzteres ist der wesentliche Grund, dass ich das Teil erstmal 'normal' in den 5,25"-Schacht einbaue und später (vielleicht) für mein nächstes Projekt übernehme.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von dem Gerät:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fraps werde ich mir noch besorgen müssen - was auch immer das nun wieder ist!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch den MainboardMonitor besorge ich mir noch.

Invertiert geht auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit dies - es geht aber weiter!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (19. August 2011)

Fraps? Das ist doch das Programm zum anzeigen der fps in Spielen... solltest du doch schon mal von gehört haben

Ist auch immer auf den PCGH-Heft-DVDs drauf.


----------



## Jens7385 (19. August 2011)

Sehr schöne teile hast du da bekommen. Was Hast du denn genau mit dem Display vor? Willst du nur diese Standard Sachen davon benutzen oder möchtest du noch andere Sachen darüber visualisieren?


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Hi!

Eigentlich sollte es als Status-Display seitlich auf den 5,25"-Schacht - da passt es aber farblich nicht, oder ich müsste auf schwarz-blau umstellen.
Evtl. mache ich es nun so, dass das AE in die Seite kommt - da habe ich eine rote Farbfolie für und die Knöpfe brauche ich sowieso nicht.

Was ich sonst noch darstelle, weiß ich noch nicht; es gibt ja einiges an Software dazu - mit der ich mich noch vertraut machen muss oder die ich erstmal finden muss.
Wenn da wer 'nen Tipp hat, bin ich dankbar - und habe auch noch Kekse da.....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

so, ich hab's ja gesagt: es geht weiter!

Anbei ein paar Bilder der neuen Sideplate - das Blau kommt von der Schutzfolie und bleibt natürlich nicht!

von hinten beim Bekleben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von hinten - Lichttest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und mal einfach in den Rechner gestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gefällt es Euch?

Grüße

jochen


----------



## Markusretz (19. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Finde die dezente Beleuchtung super. 
Ist eine sehr schöne Ergänzung zu einer normalen Casebeleuchtung und wirkt schön edel. Allerdings wirkt die Leutkraft fast etwas schwach auch oder?

Jetzt war ich die letzten Tage nicht mehr so viel auf PCGH und hab vergessen dir die Matten vom Hornbach zu zeigen. Aber du hast sie ja selbst entdeckt 

Habe mir selbst daraus eine Midplate angefertigt. Lässt sich super leicht verarbeiten und die oberfläche schaut richtig edel aus. Passend zum schwarzen LianLi-Alu.
Nur leider waren meine biegeerfolge misserabel. Du hast geklebt, richtig oder?


Markus


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Hi!

Die Leuchtkraft ist zwar nicht so dolle, sieht aber wegen dem Tageslicht schlechter aus, als sie letztlich ist.

Nee, ich hab' die Platte eingeschnitten, umgeknickt und dann verklebt - mit den weißen Winkeln als Versteifung.
Meine Platten sind mir bei Obi über'n Weg gelaufen und meinten, ich solle sie mit nehmen.....

Du hast aber Recht: Die Dinger lassen sich sehr gut bearbeiten!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Own3r (19. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Die Beleuchtung finde ich auch ok, denn wenn sie zu hell wäre, dann würde das die anderen Komponenten/Lichter zu stark beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Timmynator (19. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Jup, das Dezente daran greift schön das "Glühen" der CPU-Konstruktion auf. Weiter so.


----------



## L.B. (19. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Mir gefällt die Beleuchtung sehr gut. Es muss nicht immer ein Flutlichtscheinwerfer mit 10klm sein, damit es gut aussieht.  In meinem Rechner ist die Beleuchtung auch auf 50% gedimmt, weil es so einfach viel besser rüberkommt.


----------



## h_tobi (23. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Es wird, es wird, schön, das du so gut voran kommst.


----------



## Cleriker (23. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Sieht schon sehr gut aus, passt bestimmt richtig gut, wenn das Board und der beleuchtete CPU-Kühler dazu kommen. Viel Licht gehn natürlich auch drauf, wel die matt-schwarze Oberfäche das einfach schluckt. Wäre aber genau mein Geschmack!


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*

Hi!

Danke - ich hoffe, Ende nächster Woche fertig zu werden.

Da atelco mit der Lieferung - nur von der Versandzentrale zur Düsseldorfer Filiale! - nicht nach kommt, habe ich mir jetzt das Gigabyte UD5 in den KM-Shop Düsseldorf bestellt; Ende dieser/Anfang nächster Woche (je nach Geldeingang) hole ich es ab und kann dann den Rechner komplettieren.
Ansonsten ist ja alles da:


CPU: AMD 1090T
SSD: OCZ Vertex 3 mit 120GB (zweite ist da und wird dann nach den Test's nach gerüstet - noch läuft mein derzeitiger Rechner damit...)
Ram: 2 Mushkin 4GB-Riegel DDR 3 mit Wasserkühlern drauf
NT: beQuiet! Dark Power P9 850W
Hdd's: je eine Samsung Hdd mit einem bzw. zwei TB
Wasserkühlung:
Aquadrive für die beiden Hdd's
zwei Laing DDC mit Watercool Dual-Deckel
AnFiTec CPU-Kühler
Mainboardkühler: erstmal keine - vorerst bleibt die Luftkühlung
Filter: AC-Filter
Steuerung: Aquaero 4.0

Ich bin inzwischen etwas unter Zeitdruck - der Rechner den ich habe, soll in Berlin einen anderen ersetzen....und der fängt an, Zicken zu machen!
Deswegen will ich sehen, dass ich bis Ende der nächsten Woche den neuen Rechner am Laufen habe, so dass der alte die Woche drauf - so um den 10.9. herum - nach Berlin gehen kann.

Mal sehen, was diesmal dazwischen kommt....

Grüße

Jochen



DFM, Anschlüsse, Schläuche usw - alles da


----------



## BENNQ (23. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Es geht weiter: Sideplate beleuchtet*

Das Board siueht zwar weit nicht so gut aus... Ist das nur als Übergang oder als entgültige Lösung?

Ansonsten drück ich dir die Daumen das du noch fertig wirst


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Es geht weiter: Sideplate beleuchtet*

Hi!

Nee, das ist - wahrscheinlich - die endgültige Lösung.
Wenn ich allerdings aus der RMA bei MF ein neues CH IV Formula bekomme, baue ich das wieder ein - ich habe ja noch den Wasserkühler dafür.

In dem Fall kommt das UD5 in das nächste Projekt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (25. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Fail: noch 'n Mainboard hin!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> ............
> Mal sehen, was diesmal dazwischen kommt....


 
Wenn du den Rechner mit DHL verschickst, wird es.........   

Dann viel Erfolg für die letzten Schritte und den anderen Rechner.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, es tut sich wieder was - und noch 'ne Pleite!

Ich habe mir das Gigabyte 990FX-A UD5 gekauft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Innenschachtel kann mit dem Asus Crossfire IV Formula bei weitem nicht mithalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Inhalt - das Zubehör - auch nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur das Mainboard sieht gut aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Testberieb - offener Aufbau - stellte sich aber heraus, dass die OCZ Vertex 3 von Windows 7 zwar im Bios auftauchte, aber nicht als Laufwerk bei der Windows-7-Installation gefunden wird.

Deswegen habe ich das Mainboard zurück gebracht.
Inzwischen sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, wer 'ne Vermutung, welches MB das nun ist?

Der oben beschriebene Fehler - dass die SSD von Windows 7 nicht gefunden wird - tritt übrigens auch hier auf.
Ich habe zwar eine Lösung, aber wenn noch wer 'ne Idee hat.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## inzpekta (30. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Es geht weiter: Sideplate beleuchtet*

Ich hab das Crosshair III. Auch da war auch der Fehler das meine Crucial nicht erkannt wurde.
Habs mehrmals probiert. Irgendwann hat das Asus aufgegeben und gemacht was ich wollte. 

Im Bios ist er immer von der namentlich genannten SSD auf ne allgemeine HDD oder so umgesprungen.
Nachdem ich das dann 2x wieder umgestellt hatte hat er es auch behalten.

Hast du eine andere Lösung? Interessiert mich...


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Es geht weiter: Sideplate beleuchtet*

Hi!

in dem Fall ist es ein W7-Macke und hat nix mit dem Mainboard zu tun.
Ich habe einfach ein XP installiert und dann W7 drüber gebraten.

Nobbi hatte von ähnlichem berichtet - er hat sich dabei ein Vista zerlegt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (30. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Es geht weiter: Sideplate beleuchtet*

Bei dir ist ja echt der Wurm drinn...

Aber seh ich das richtig das das CH IV wieder funktioniert? Das wäre natürlich super 

Zur SSD: Ich habs auch einfach öfter probiert und dann gings irgendwann...


----------



## inzpekta (30. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Es geht weiter: Sideplate beleuchtet*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> in dem Fall ist es ein W7-Macke und hat nix mit dem Mainboard zu tun.



Ja dacht ich mir auch schon, komisch war nur, das sich die Startreihenfolge 2x von selbst geändert hat.
Aber nu löppt alles...



BENNQ schrieb:


> Zur SSD: Ich habs auch einfach öfter probiert und dann gings irgendwann...



Scheint wohl Standard zu sein...


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. August 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - ein weiteres NobLorRos-Chaos-Projekt?*

Hi!

So, es geht weiter - nur mal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht: 


Das MB funzt
die Grafikkarten tun's auch
eingerichtet habe ich auch soweit

Eben habe ich ja einen schönen Schreck bekommen: schwere Grafik-Aussetzer.
Im Bios und auf der Windows-Grund-Auflösung (800*600) ist alles in Ordnung.
Sobald ich aber auf die üblichen 1400*1080 hoch stelle, bekomme ich Aussetzer im Sekundentakt.

Wetten, Ihr kommt nicht drauf, was es ist?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (30. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Es geht weiter: Sideplate beleuchtet*

Grafiktreiber nicht installiert? 
Dann hab ich das auch.


----------



## Der-Dom (30. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Es geht weiter: Sideplate beleuchtet*

Oder die Grafikkarte steckt nicht richtig...

Hab letztens auch nen Office PC für meinen Vater fertig gemacht. Der lief beim Installieren etc. stundenlang ohne Probleme bei mir. Ich musste dann aber aufgrund eines CPU Kühler Tausches (der Boxed-Kühler vom Core2Duo geht gar nicht...) das Board nochmal ausbauen. Danach habe ich den nicht nochmal eingeschaltet, lief ja schließlich vorher einwandfrei. Kaum war der PC bei meinem Vater, stürzte er nach wenigen Minuten im Windows ab - Bluescreen -.- Nach einigem Probieren war es dann die Grafikkarte, die etwas unter Spannung stand, weil das Gehäuse etwas schief war. Habe ich mir zum Glück schon gedacht, sonst hätte es wohl ewig gedauert, das zu finden


----------



## Timmynator (30. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Es geht weiter: Sideplate beleuchtet*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> in dem Fall ist es ein W7-Macke und hat nix mit dem Mainboard zu tun.



War das, weil W7 schon auf der SSD installiert war? Oder war da nicht  mal was, dass man Windows neu aktivieren muss, wenn Hauptkomponenten im  PC getauscht werden?

Was dein Grafikproblem angeht bin ich ratlos, sprich zu uns, weiser Mann aus den Schienen


----------



## inzpekta (30. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Es geht weiter: Sideplate beleuchtet*



Timmynator schrieb:


> War das, weil W7 schon auf der SSD installiert war?



Nee, da ist was in der Installationsroutine. Meine SSD war jungfräulich.



Timmynator schrieb:


> Oder war da nicht  mal was, dass man Windows neu aktivieren muss, wenn Hauptkomponenten im  PC getauscht werden?



Ja, muss man!


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Es geht weiter: Sideplate beleuchtet*



Timmynator schrieb:


> War das, weil W7 schon auf der SSD installiert war?


Richtig - wenn auf der Ssd schon mal was drauf war (egal ob  Betriebssystem oder Daten), wird sie da, wo man die Laufwerke auswählen  kann, nicht mehr erkannt: 'keine Laufwerke gefunden' heißt es dann.
Kann ja sein, dass MS da schon 'nen Hotfix für draußen hat, nur bekomme ich den kaum auf die W7-DVD drauf.....

Gott sei dank habe ich noch ein altes XP hier liegen gehabt; wollt's schon mal in die Tonne hauen.....



Timmynator schrieb:


> Oder war da nicht  mal was, dass man Windows neu aktivieren muss, wenn Hauptkomponenten im  PC getauscht werden?


Das auch - aber ich wollte eine Neuinstallation machen - und da folgt ja eh' eine neue Aktivierung.


Timmynator schrieb:


> Was dein Grafikproblem angeht bin ich ratlos, sprich zu uns, weiser Mann aus den Schienen


 
Na, ich werd' mal nicht so sein: es war das Kabel.

Ich hatte:


5m HMDI-Kabel vom Rechner zum HDMI-Umschalter
den HDMI-Umschalter
3m HDMI-Kabel vom Umschalter zu Monitor.

Und das war wohl zu viel.
Im Bios oder bei der Standardauflösung von 800*600 gab's nur einen kleinen Streifen im Bild.
Bei höheren Auflösungen gab's dann Bildausfälle, mit steigender Auflösung in immer kürzeren Intervallen.

Als ich dann mal das 5m-HDMI-Kabel direkt am Monitor angeschlossen habe, war alles in Ordnung; seit dem ich statt dem 5m-Kabel ein 2m-Kabel drin habe, ist alles i., O.

Ganz offensichtlich verliere ich so viel in den Kabeln und dem Umschalter, dass die höheren Auflösungen nicht mehr transportiert werden können.

Ich hatte zuerst auf ein Hitzeproblem getippt, weil ich zwar schon die Kühler auf den Grafikkarten aber noch kein Wasser drin habe.


Ansonsten wird der Zusammenbau; Fotos reiche ich nach - erstmal futtern und dann zum Arzt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Es geht weiter: Sideplate beleuchtet*

So, nun ein paar Bilder - wie versprochen!

Das Crosshair IV Formula ist neu - Montag bei KM als Ersatz für das (vermeintlich defekte) UD 5 geholt.
Hätte ich gewusst, dass das mit der SSD eine W7-Macke ist, hätte ich das UD5 behalten und den EK-Kühler für's Corsshair IV verkauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Grafikkarte hier noch die 6650 - die begegnet uns wieder, wenn ich meinen jetzigen Rechner umbaue und verschicke; verkauft ist er schon.

Hier habe ich das MB schon mit dem Wasserkühler ausgerüstet und in's Gehäuse geschraubt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier sind die beiden wassergekühlten 5770er auch an Bord:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ist der derzeitige Stand:


Mainboard eingebaut und auf Wasserkühlung umgerüstet
Grafikkarten eingebaut; der SLI-Verbinder fehlt noch, ebenso die Abhängung
Kabel (Sata, USB) verlegt.
Die nächsten Schritte sind:


den Q-Verbinder von Asus verlängern, so dass ich die Anschlüsse für Power-Taster, Reset-Taster, Power- und Hdd-LED sowie den Beeper hinten machen kann.
das siebte Sata-Kabel anschließen
Sideplate einbauen
Midplate einbauen, ein Loch für den Anschluß der unteren Grafikkarte bohren
AGB's einbauen
Testlauf des Mainboard's
Das ist der Plan für heute Nachmittag.

Morgen kommt dann die Verschlauchung....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (31. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - noch 'ne Panne - und der Zusammenbau beginnt*

Super das jetzt alles läuft 

Und das CH is ja mal viel schicker als das UD5 also is das doch auch super 


Dann viel Erfolg bei der Umsetztung deiner Pläne


----------



## affli (31. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - noch 'ne Panne - und der Zusammenbau beginnt*

Jupe echt schön gibts hier auch wieder Positives zu berichten! 

Arbeit gibts ja noch genügend; daher los, hopp, hopp!


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - noch 'ne Panne - und der Zusammenbau beginnt*

Ich bin schon wieder weiter - Midplate und SLI-Verbinder sind drin, Probelauf erfolgreich.
jetzt: Einbau Sideplate und AGB's.


----------



## BENNQ (31. August 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - noch 'ne Panne - und der Zusammenbau beginnt*

Gibt den Daumen 

Ich bin auch grad fleißig am werkeln 

Viel Erfolg auch weiterhin


----------



## Timmynator (1. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Es geht weiter: Sideplate beleuchtet*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, dass MS da schon 'nen Hotfix für draußen hat, nur bekomme ich den kaum auf die W7-DVD drauf.....



Könnte man den nicht streamlinen? Also mit vLite oder einem ähnlichen Tool (hier was gefunden) eine ISO mit bereits integriertem SP1 etc erstellen, in der auch der entsprechende Hotfix ist? Du hast ja ein originales W7, daher sollte doch keine Probleme geben...


Aber auf das HDMI-Kabel wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen. Hättest halt ein 150€-Kabel von Monster gebraucht 

Was deinen Fortschritt angeht: mir gefallen die RAM-Kühler sehr gut!


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - noch 'ne Panne - und der Zusammenbau beginnt*

Hi!

Mal 'nen kurzen Zwischenstand: bis zum Befüllen war alles dicht.....

Ich musste leider fest stellen, dass die Verbindung zwischen den beide AGB's nicht dicht zu kriegen ist - daher entfällt einer.
Die Sideplate muss ich auch ersetzen - was mich im Zeitplan mächtig in Druck bringt.


Mal sehen....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Own3r (1. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - noch 'ne Panne - und der Zusammenbau beginnt*

Jetzt musst du dich ja schon richtig beeilen, damit du es schaffst. 

Ich hoffe du schaffst es noch rechtzeitig ohne Stress.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - noch 'ne Panne - und der Zusammenbau beginnt*

Na, wird schon!

Samstag soll er laufen - das heißt, heute muss er fertig werden, damit ich morgen das OS und die Software aufspielen kann.
Allerdings: wenn's Sonntag wird, ist's auch nicht sooo tragisch, auch Montag geht noch.

Da ich mir aber über einige Teile noch Gedanken machen muss - vor allem die Sideplate - verzichte ich erstmal drauf.
Die Sideplate mache ich neu, wenn ich die Backplates für die 5770er mache - das wird dann 'ein Aufwasch'.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - noch 'ne Panne - und der Zusammenbau beginnt*

Und die nächste Panne: eben jene RAM-Kühler.
Beide Schläuche unten sind nicht dicht zu bekommen; da habe ich eine andere Sorte genommen.
Also: tauschen!
Und nun die ganz große Panne: der CPU-Kühler!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Dichtungsring ist hin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fotos anbei.....

Wo kriege ich so schnell Ersatz her?

Ganz einfach: von Anfi-tec: ich habe die Jungs eben angeschrieben und schon 'ne Antwort bekommen: Der Eumel - auch O-Ring genannt - geht morgen mit die Post auf die Reise.
Da sollte er Samstag hier sein.

Passt schon.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (1. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Also, du bist der SCHIENENBRUCH... Ok, nicht der HARDWAREBRUCH! Mensch Kerl, tut mir wirklich Leid das wieder was kaputt gegangen ist.  Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen, sowas ist immer sehr ärgerlich.

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## affli (1. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Kero bringts auf den Punkt.. 

Aber immerhin kommste doch relativ schnell an einen neuen Dichtring.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Na, den Ring einfummeln wird aber so'n Thema für sich.....


----------



## Equilibrium (2. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Das ist aber nicht so schwer. Nur etwas fummelig


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Hab' mal meine riesen Greifer....

Neuer Avatar?
Gefällt mir!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (2. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Den Avatar hat er schon ne ganze weile.

Oh, hab mir eben das erste mal die Bilder angeschaut... Wie hältst du das nur aus? Andere hätten schon alles hingeschmissen und aus dem Fenster geworfen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Führe mich nicht in Versuchung!

Bin halt eher der Kämpfertyp - und demzufolge nicht unter zu kriegen!

Ich hoffe aber, dass ich das nun endlich hin kriege - und für mein nächstes Projekt die Zeit habe, die ich brauche.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## SaKuL (2. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Das soll jetzt keine Schadenfreude sein, aber kann es sein, dass NobLorRos unterwandert wurde?


----------



## Equilibrium (3. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt keine Schadenfreude sein, aber kann es sein, dass NobLorRos unterwandert wurde?


 
Nein, wenn dann werden sie Ferngemoddet!


----------



## h_tobi (3. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Mensch Jochen, so viel Pech kann man doch gar nicht haben, 
du produzierst ja momentan Fails am laufenden Band, obwohl
wer viel Arbeitet macht Fehler, wer nichts macht, macht keine Fehler. 

Also, alles gute für´s Finale, dann hoffentlich ohne Fails.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

ohne Fails - kann' ich doch nicht machen: wir sind hier bei NobLorRos!

Ich plane schon ein neues Projekt - diesmal ohne Zeitdruck:


  alle, die von mir Rechner kriegen, sind versorgt
die haben - bis auf einen, und da langen CPU und SSD als Update - alle mehr oder weniger aktuelle Rechner; auf jeden Fall langt's für deren Bedarf für mindestens ein Jahr hin!
keiner von denen will Wakü!
keiner hat in absehbarer Zeit Geld für einen neuen Rechner.
Zumal meine Preise auch steigen; die Rechner werden ja immer besser!
 Also bleibt mir der, an dem ich jetzt (noch) schraube, 'ne Weile erhalten - ich rechne mit zwei Jahren; nur ein Update auf den Bulldozer soll noch 'rein.

Mal sehen - im Moment ist bei E-Bay ein Gehäuse für knapp 300€ zu haben, dass sonst 500€ kostet.
Das Teil war schon immer mein Wunsch-Gehäuse.....
Außerdem hat auf _der_ Basis noch keiner gemoddet...

Würde wieder ein Lian-Li, aber welches?
(Nobbi, Du bist ruhig, Du kennst die Lösung!).

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (3. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Bestimmt ein PC888 oder PC-X500?
Ich fänd das 888 ja mal cool als Mod-Projekt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Richtig - wird das 888er!


----------



## moe (3. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Bist du dir sicher, dass du das willst?


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Nö......
*JAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!*
Das 888er ist schon länger mein Traumgehäuse......
Da verschiebe ich das mit dem Silverstone geplante Projekt halt - oder arbeite das Silverstone als Radi-Aufnahme um.

Mal sehen - erstmal den jetzigen Rechner hin kriegen.

Das Gute: die Dichtung im CPU-Kühler ließ sich leicht ersetzen: die Jungs von AnFiTec haben mir sofort Ersatz geschickt und der O-Ring war sehr leicht einzulegen.
Alles dicht und ich nehme jetzt die SSD aus diesem Rechner und baue mit den beiden OCZ Vertex 3 einen Raid-Verbund auf.

Mal sehen - morgen sollte der neue Rechner laufen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (3. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Das PC 888 ist etwas gewöhungsbedürftig, aber wenn es dir gefällt, ist ja gut. Interessant zu modden, dürfte es bestimmt sein.


----------



## Own3r (3. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Das PC 888 ist wirklich interessant. Modden kann man es bestimmt auch gut. 

Gut, dass die Dichtung wieder funktioniert. Aber ein RAID aus zwei SSDs macht doch wenig Sinn?


----------



## Cleriker (4. September 2011)

Das PC-P888 ist bestimmt eine gute Herausforderung für einen engagierten Modder. Besonders wenn es um das Thema WaKü geht, dürfte es interessant werden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Hi!

Nochmal ein kurzer Zwischenstand - vor dem Frühstück.


Rechner läuft
das Wasser bleibt, wo es soll
RAM macht Probleme, System läuft mit Ersatz-RAM
die Windows-7-Installation war wieder mal Tricky
Die nächsten Schritte:


Frühstück!
AE einbauen
DVD-Brenner einbauen
Platztausch beider Rechner
Aufgeschobene Aufgaben (Ende nächster Woche, wenn ein Ersatzrechner da ist):


Wasserwechsel zu rotem Aqaudouble-Protect
Filterreinigung
Einbau Entleerungshilfe
Einbau Aquaero
Einbau Temperaturfühler
Ihr habt recht, das 888 ist ein ungewöhnliches und schwierig zu bearbeitendes Gehäuse.
Der Mod wird auch eine Weile dauern, zumal ich die Wakü nicht extern einbauen werde - vermutlich kommt ein großer Teil (2-3 Radis im Bereich 360er und die Pumpe) davon in einen Sockel, der unter das 888 kommt und natürlich ansprechend gestaltet werden muss.

Mal sehen....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (4. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Also ich bin jetzt schon dabei. Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würd ich mich selbst an das Gehäuse machen...

Ich hab auch schon eine Idee für die Wakü. Kein Sockel, sondern mehr Tiefe! Eine zweite Rückwand in der die Radis eingebaut werden. Das ganze könnte man zum aufklappen machen und dazwischen Platz für die Kabel und Frischluft.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Hi!

Wäre auch 'ne Variante - müsste aber farblich passen.
Und den Farbton genau zu treffen, ist sehr schwer.
Den Sockel kann ich schwarz machen, da er unter der Grundplatte liegt.

Mal sehen - erstmal muss ich das Geld für den Eumel haben.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (4. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Interessant. Ich kenne noch keinen, der sich an das 888 gewagt hat. Mal sehen, was du draus machst. Aber nachdem was du hier abgeliefert hast habe ich keine Bedenken, dass du die Karre in den Dreck fährst.


----------



## Timmynator (4. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Bin gespannt auf deine Umarbeitung des Metall gewordenen Segels...

Aber ist ein SSD-RAID nicht ein wenig dekadent?


----------



## h_tobi (5. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Mit dem Case hast du dir wieder was Großes vorgenommen, aber einfach kann ja jeder. 
Dann viel Erfolg mit dem Raid.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Hi!

Mit dem Raid war's nix - leider.
Der große Nachteil: der ACHI-Modus geht nicht, wenn ich den Controler auf 'Raid' stelle - und auf den ACHI-Modus bin ich angewiesen, da ich viel mit Wechselplatten arbeite.
Momentan nutze ich eine Ssd für das Betriebssystem und die Zweite für die eigenen Dateien.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch Lightroom - meinen größten Speicherfresser - dazu überreden, sich dran zu halten.

Mal sehen; im Moment bin ich bei, den alten Rechner zu überholen, damit der morgen nach Berlin gehen kann.

Ein ausführliches Update - mit Bildern - folgt.

@moe: Danke für Dein Vertrauen - aber ich habe bei zwei Projekten gelernt...vor allem werde ich beim 888 weniger machen; bis her habe ich meist zu viel gewollt.
'Ne Wasserkühlung kommt dennoch 'rein!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (6. September 2011)

Naja, ein SSD-RAID brauch auch niemand wirklich. Die punkten ja eh über die Zugriffszeiten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Hi!

Was ich aber auch nicht gebraucht hätte, war der 11.8er-Treiber für die ATI-Grafikarten.
Der führte dauernd zu sporadischen Abstürzen.
Vorgestern Abend dachte ich, ich wäre fertig - gestern früh startete der Rechner nicht mehr...noch mal von vorne!
Inzwischen habe ich den 11.6er drauf - und nun läuft er....

Der Sch*** Treiber hat mich zwei volle Tage gekostet!


Immerhin - der alte Rechner ist schon unterwegs nach Berlin.
Komischerweise hatte ich bei dem die Probleme nicht - ob's am Crossfire-Verbund lag oder an der 6650 statt der 5770er?

Fotos kommen, wenn ich Zeit habe - heute oder morgen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. September 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, der Rechner läuft - endlich!

Ich hatte gewaltige Probleme mit der Installation.
Erst lief der 11.8er Treiber der Grafikkarten nicht, dann fing NFS Hot Pursiut an zu spinnen - so viel Trödel hatte ich noch mit keiner Windows-Installation.
Über ein Dutzend Mal habe ich neu installiert - nun habe ich rechteckige Augen im 16:10-Format!

Hier mal ein erster Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


22.005 3D-Marks geht so halbwegs...
Ein ausführliches Update mit Bildern gibt's am Wochenende.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kalmar (10. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Mal ne Frage, welches MB hast du jetzt eigtl drinne? Weil dein CPU-Z als Sockel AM2+ angibt??? Oder ist das ne Macke vom Proggi...


----------



## Markusretz (10. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Wird mal langsam zeit das deine Pechsträhne aufhört. Ich glaub ich wäre schon lange verzweifelt und mehrfach am überlegen gewesen alles hinzuschmeißen
Funktioniert jetzt alles wieder?

Hast aber etwas viel CoreVoltage oder? 

Noch was anderes:
In einem früheren Post wolltest du glaubich deine Grafikkarte mit einer art Gewindestange abstützen/aufhängen oder?
Habe bei mir was anderes gebastelt, vielleicht ist es ja auch was für dich. Habe sowas glaubich noch nicht entdecken können.
Nur bei dir sitzt der Stromanschluss an der Seite und nicht oben wie bei mir. Und ich hab auch nur eine Karte.
Material ist ein normaler Kabelkanal, der mit schwarzer Folie beklebt ist, Klappt bei mir wunderbar und die Kabel sind sauber versteckt


Gruß Markus


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Hi!

@Kalmar: ist wieder ein Crosshair IV Formula - das zwischenzeitliche Gigabyte schien (!) eine Macke zu haben, außerdem habe ich für das CH IV F einen Fullcoverkühler da.
@Markus: so was hatte ich schon - mit einer Aluschiene.
Stieß auf teils heftigen Widerstand hier, deswegen habe ich doch wieder eine M3-Gewindestange genommen, die ich demnächst mit Schrumpfschlauch überziehen will.
Die CoreVoltage habe ich nicht verstellt; steht auf 'Auto' - das Auto ist vlt. ein Ferrari.....

Mal sehen; ich muss mir noch ein Kabel für den Durchflussmesser besorgen - meines hat 'Beine bekommen' und ist weg - und dann kommt die kleine Überholung:


Wasserwechsel
kleine Änderungen in der Schlauchführung (an der Gewindestange)
Einbau der Temperatursensoren für's Wasser (hab' ich doch glatt vergessen!).
Kabelmanagement
Der Wechsel auf einen Slot-In-DVD-Brenner kommt wohl später.

Im Moment suche ich noch den Mindestwert für die Pumpenleistung, damit die beiden glatt laufen; früher waren es 43%, durch die beiden Power-Amps geht aber Leistung verloren, so dass ich neu suchen muss.
Auch ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Pumpen lauter sind, als früher die Eine.
Und das, obwohl sie über ein Y-Kabel angesteuert und beide gleich angeschlossen sind.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kalmar (11. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Hey, Grats zur Main wiederholt - mehr als verdient ist es ja. Wünsch dir schadfreie Bastelei

Kalmar


----------



## Cleriker (11. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Wie erwartet (und verdient) auf der Mainpage... weiter so!


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. September 2011)

Gratz zur Main. Weiter so.^^


----------



## Timmynator (11. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Mal sehen; ich muss mir noch ein Kabel für den Durchflussmesser besorgen - meines hat 'Beine bekommen' und ist weg



Ähem. Du bastelst doch auch Kühlerbeleuchtungen und dergleichen, da sollte so ein effes Kabel doch kein Problem darstellen  




> Im Moment suche ich noch den Mindestwert für die Pumpenleistung, [...]
> Auch ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Pumpen lauter sind, als früher die Eine.
> Und das, obwohl sie über ein Y-Kabel angesteuert und beide gleich angeschlossen sind.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie der Deckel aufgebaut ist, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Pumpen durch den Druck der jeweils anderen (oder laufen die Kreisläufe getrennt?) gegen einen höheren Widerstand ankommen müssen und deshalb mehr Leistung benötigen. 
Und dass zwei Pumpen lauter als eine sind, erkläre ich mir durch die Anwesenheit der zweiten Pumpe. Die kann ja nicht ganz lautlos laufen...oder es liegt am Deckel, der zusätzlich das Geräusch verstärkt. 

Weißt du denn, wo denn letztendlich das Problem war das für die vielfache Neuinstallation gesorgt hat?


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Hi!

Danke - die Main hab' ich mal wieder verpasst.

Bei den Pumpen vermute ich auch eine Resonanz oder gegenseitigen Widerstand.
Die Mindestleistung muss ich suchen, weil die PowerAmps einen Spannungsverlust bewirken - an den Pumpen kommen nicht mehr die vollen 12V des Aquaero an.
Von daher stimmen die bisherigen 43% Mindestleistung nicht mehr: da bleiben beide Pumpen einfach stehen.
Inzwischen bin ich bei 53% Mindestleistung - und das passt.

Die vielen Neuinstallationen hatten mehrere Gründe:


Windows 7 hat zeitweise die Ssd nicht erkannt und wollte sich nicht drauf installieren lassen - das gab sich von selbst.
zwischendurch habe ich noch Versuche mit einem Ssd-Raid gemacht - den habe ich aber wieder aufgegeben...vorerst.
Den Ssd-Raid gebe ich aber noch nicht auf.
der Grafiktreiber 11.8 hat Probleme verursacht - am nächsten Tag hing sich der Rechner vor der Flagge auf.
Der 11.7er hat das Problem gelöst - aber komme da mal drauf!
NFS Hot Pursiut hatte auch ein Problem damit, dass ich den Ordner 'eigene Dokumente' auf eine andere Platte (2. SSD) verlegt habe. 
Die Installationsroutine hat das akzeptiert, das Spiel selbst jedoch hat auf "C:Users\Jochen\eigene Dokumente" zugegriffen - und stürzte ab.
Inzwischen ist NFS Hot Pursiut wieder auf "C" drauf.
nicht zuletzt habe ich am Montag/Dienstag den alten Rechner überholt und nach Berlin geschickt.

Natürlich kommen dazu noch Bilder.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (12. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Auch von mir Gratulation zur verdienten Main. 

Da hast du ja schon wieder einiges hinter dir. Ich freue mich auf die Bilder....


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. September 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, nun mal ein paar Bilder vom Zusammenbau - es kommen aber noch mehr, da ich schon die erste Änderung plane.
Bei der Änderung kommt dann auch wieder eine Sideplate.

Sideplate ist ein gutes Stichwort: ich habe mal eine beleuchtete Sideplate gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier ist die Schutzfolie noch drauf....
Da ich aber auf einen AGB verzichten musste, ist die auch weg gefallen - ich mache die Tage eine neue.

Der erste Test des neuen MB im Rechner erfolgt in dem Zustand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da die CPU mit dem leeren Wasserkühler sofort überhitzte, musste der boxed-Kühler erstmal bleiben.

Zumal ja der Wasserkühler undicht war...
Die Jungs von AnfiTec haben mir gaaanz fix einen neuen Dichtungsring geschickt - am nächsten Tag war er da!
Klasse Service!
Der neue Ring lies sich auch einfach einlegen, da er von selbst in der Nut bleibt - anders als bsp. beim Heatkiller 3.0!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier musste ich nochmal die Anschlüsse abnehmen, weil ich die Kabel sonst nicht in die Buchsen bekam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles sehr eng...
So sieht es da jetzt aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eng ist ein Stichwort: komme mal da wer dran, um die Muttern von den AGB-Haltern zu halten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwischendurch habe ich die originale Sideplate mal nachlackiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch kein Problem....

Im Moment sieht es etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen; ich habe noch ein paar Kleinteile bestellt und dann kommt ein kleinerer Umbau.
Bis dahin werde ich wohl noch eine neue Sideplate anfertigen, auf einen AGB abgestimmt und mit etwas hellerer Beleuchtung.
Dann kommen auch mehr Detailbilder.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - CPU-Kühler hin!*

Hi!

Zwischendurch habe ich den alten Rechner überholt und nach Berlin geschickt - der von meiner Bekannten, zickte immer mehr, weswegen ich das vorziehen musste.

Anfangs sah die Kiste so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: Alles 'raus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die restlichen Kabel habe ich später auch noch ersetzt.

Der lief 'ne Weile:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dabei raucht hier keiner und es hat keine Haustiere!
Nun ist alles wieder fein - noch Windows drauf und ab in die Kiste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile ist er gesund in Berlin angekommen und hat große Freude verursacht!

Hier aus dem Tagebuch ist er aber damit 'raus.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. September 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Es geht weiter - heute habe ich eine neue Sideplate gemacht.

Schritt 1: Das Ausgangsmaterial: eine Platte aus'm Baumarkt und die alte Sideplate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die alte Sideplate passt soweit, nur der Ausschnitt und die beiden Löcher sind falsch:


der Ausschnitt entfällt
die beiden Löcher müssen anders gesetzt werden
die LED's will ich auch ändern: es werden mehr, damit's besser zu sehen ist.
Also: Muster auflegen und den ersten Schnitt machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun den zweiten Schnitt: dieser wird nur von einer Seite eingeschnitten und dann die Platte abgeknickt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit, so gut.
Nun der nächste Schritt: der Verstärkungswinkel wird auf geklebt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zunächst nur eine Seite - und mit Klemmen fest gehalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während der Kleber trocknet: LED's!
Das Rohmaterial: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 Minuten später: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich immer nur fünf LED's in Reihe schalte und Draht spare, muss ich immer nach fünf LED's die Polarität wechseln - also beim Löten aufpassen und immer wieder kontrollieren!

Ein paar Drähte dran und ein Lichttest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Zwischenzeit ist die Platte fertig und der Kleber getrocknet - nun zeichne ich eben die Löcher für die Halter vom AGB an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach werden die LED's aufgeklebt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sieht das Ergebnis aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht's doch schon besser aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder?

Inzwischen ist auch ein Paket unterwegs.....oder besser: zwei!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Own3r (14. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

 Jetzt kommt hier ja richtig Fahrt in das TB!

Schöne Löt- und Klebearbeit!


----------



## Timmynator (14. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Da hat er wirklich wieder den Bastelturbo angeschmissen. Die neue Beleuchtung sieht definitiv besser aus als die erste Version. Weiter, weiter


----------



## h_tobi (16. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, die Beleuchtung hast du prima hin bekommen. 

Wirklich immer wieder interessant zu sehen, was du alles in so ein Case eingebaut bekommst.
Am Ende wird nicht mehr viel Platz übrig sein.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Danke - mal sehen, wie's im 888 wird: da ist ja gar kein Platz drin und ich will die Wakü komplett intern verbauen!


----------



## Timmynator (17. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Ich weiß nicht, wie deine Hardwareplanung aussieht, aber könnte man nicht auf Effizienz setzen, um weniger Kühlleistung zu benötigen? Also die entsprechenden "Green"-Editionen von Grakas verbauen oder per Bios-Mod undervolten (soweit sich dafür passende Wasserkühler finden bzw. sie dem Referenzdesign entsprechen), Prozessor undervolten, etc...
Da das Case von den Bildern her so aussieht, als würde ein Fullsize-ATX-Board den gesamten unteren Raum entsprechend der ursprünglichen ATX-Spezifikation einnehmen, könntest du dir überlegen, ein mATX-Board zu nehmen (afaik gibt's die auch mit 2 wenigstens halbwegs tauglichen PCIE-Slots für Crossfire/Sli). Dadurch hättest du unten evtl. Platz um intern einen größeren Radi zu verbauen. Vorne vor die 140mm-Lüfter könnte man vllt ebenfalls je einen 140er Radi setzen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

Genau daran denke ich: mATX oder so was und im Boden einen schönen, fetten Quadradi (Monsta?) 'rein.
Einen Dual- oder Trippel hinter die Front und evtl. einen Dual oben, wo die 4 Hdd's hin kommen - es kommt nur eine SSD (240GB oder so) und maximal eine Hdd (die auch eine 2,5"er sein kann) hinein.
Der Rechner wird ein reiner Spielrechner - ich brauche also _eine _gute Grafikkarte (also kein SLI/CF); dafür aber keine Rücksicht auf Videoumwandlung (fette CPU, große Hdd's) nehmen.
Nötigenfalls kommt ein kleiner Sockel - lange Füße - drunter, wo ich einen externen Hdd-Wechselrahmen unter die Grundplatte setze und auch dadurch Platz für den Quad-Radi gewinne.

Die Eckpunkte will ich schon mal verraten:


Gehäuse: Lian-Li PC 888
Mainboard: Sockel AM3+, mATX oder was anderes, kleines, kein SLI/CF
CPU: 1100T - der Bulldozer muss schon mehr bringen, als ich bis jetzt weiß, damit er rein darf.....
Grafikkarte; High-End (GTX 580/590 oder HD 6990) wassergekühlt
Pumpe: was kleines, wohl wieder 'ne Laing, evtl. mit AGB gleich auf der Pumpe - Platz sparen steht an!
Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wohin mit dem Teil....eventuell unten direkt hinter die Front.
Pumpe und AGB nebeneinander oder den AGB in das oberste Abteil, wo cih ihn von hinten direkt füllen und entlüften kann.
Radi's:
ein Triple im Boden
ein Dual oder 2*140 hinter der Front
ein Single (slim) hinten
evtl. ein Dual oben im Hdd-Bereich
mindestens einen 140er Single - oder sogar einen 120er Dual - im ganz oberen Bereich.
 
Schläuche: nur 8/10er - Platz ist knapp und der Durchfluss langt allemal
Kühler:
CPU
Grafikkarte
Ram - unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht ausgeschlossen
Hdd('s): auf keinen Fall - kein Platz (und vsl. auch keine Hdd)
Mainboard: auch sehr unwahrscheinlich.
 
Sieht man sich dieses Bild an, sieht man gut, wo ich die Radis unter bekomme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Hardwareluxx.de)

Das Gehäuse ist 46cm tief, also habe ich im Boden nur etwa 40cm - das reicht nur für einen 3*120er Radi.
Hinter der Front sind zwei 120er Lüfter und etwas Platz - da sollte ein 2*140er Radi passen, zumal, wenn der Hdd-Rahmen weg fällt.
Hinten ist ein 120er, da nehme ich den zweiten Hdd-Rahmen auch weg und habe Platz für einen - notfalls dicken - 120er Radi.
Über den Hdd's kommt das Netzteil, davor ist Platz für 5,25"-Laufwerke - da können die Hdd's hin.
Verbaue ich das DVD-LW und die Hdd neben dem Netzteil (2. Abteil von oben), dann bleibt ganz oben Platz für mindestens einen Dual-Radi waagerecht oder 2-3 80er-Radis hintereinander.

Ich wäre zufrieden, wenn ich 6-8 120er-'Plätze' unter bekomme.
Da das ein Spielrechner wird, wird er nicht ganz so auf Silence getrimmt, wie der andere Rechner.

Meine Überlegung geht dahin, dass eine Grafikkarte maximal 3*120er Lüfter hat - also auch nur maximal 3-4*120er Radi's braucht, um ausreichend gekühlt zu werden.
Ähnlich bei der CPU: mehr als 2*140er Lüfter ist da nicht drin, also reichen auch 2*120er Radi's für die CPU.
Mit 6-7 120er Radis sollte ich also hin kommen - und 6 bekomme ich mindestens hinein.

Mal sehen - erstmal muss die Kohle für das Gehäuse da sein und dann sehe ich mir das Teil genau an.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (17. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Oha, da sind ja mental schon jede Menge Radis untergebracht. Aber selbst wenn der PC nicht so auf Ruhe getrimmt wird, glaube ich nicht, dass du mit 80er-Radis glücklich werden wirst bzw. die Kühlleistung (gerade in Bezug auf die anderen geplanten Radis) vernachlässigbar sein wird, gerade, wenn die einander mit gebrauchter Luft befächern. Dann besser einen Dual-Radi nehmen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Da stimme ich Dir zu - die 80er gibt's auch nur im absoluten Notfall.

Ich rechne da ganz profan von der Leistung der jeweiligen Standard-Luftkühler: 


CPU = 1*120 bis 2*120 oder 1*140er Lüfter/Radi
Grafikkarte = 2*140 bis 3*120 maximal.
Von dem Standpunkt her komme ich also mit 4*120er Radis aus - alles andere ist Bonus.

Im Hauptabteil lasse ich die beiden unten und vorne die Luft einwärts befördern, hinten (1*120) nach draußen und oben (1-2*120) über das darüber liegende, mittlere Abteil ebenfalls nach draußen.
Wenn ganz oben noch ein Radi rein kommt, zieht der von unten nach oben und dann hinten raus.
Über die Effektivität dieses - optionalen - Radis wird sich sicher streiten lassen: viel kann ich an der Stelle nicht erwarten.
Auch ohne ihn komme ich aber auf 6-7*120er - das sollte für einen Bulldozer und eine GTX 580/HD6970 ausreichen.

Mal sehen; im Moment habe ich ein anderes Problem: eine meiner Grafikkarten zickt.
Teilweise fliege ich aus'm BIOS (kein Bild mehr) oder er schmiert im Idle-Modus ab.
Furmark lief gestern aber ohne Probleme eine Stunde lang.

Muss ich das verstehen?

Im Moment habe ich die CF-Brücke abgezogen und den Monitor an die andere Karte gesteckt - bei 2*16x ist es ja egal.

Mal sehen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Grafikkarte hin - die wievielte?*

Hi!

Bei mir zickt's jetzt total - ich tausche erstmal die obere 5770 aus.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (18. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Wie kommst du denn auf das Gehäuse?! Gefällt dir das so gut?


----------



## L.B. (18. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Wenn es ihm gefällt, kann er es doch modden. Umso spannender wird das Tagebuch, denn so ein ausgefallenes Gehäuse dürfte die ein oder andere Herausforderung bieten. 

Dass die Grakas Probleme machen, ist blöd, allerdings kenne ich mich mit Crossfire nicht wirklich aus, weshalb ich dir nicht helfen kann. Austauschen ist aber immer gut.


----------



## h_tobi (19. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Da wartet wieder einmal eine Menge Arbeit auf dich und für uns viele schöne Bilderupdates. 

Auf jeden Fall alles Gute für das Projekt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

Das Lian-Li 888 ist eigentlich immer schon mein Traum-Gehäuse gewesen - nur zu teuer.
Mittlerweile bekomme ich es für unter 300€ statt 500 - da kann ich ernsthaft drüber nachdenken.

Momentan habe ich aber mit der Kiste hier schwere Probleme:


3D-Benchmakrs laufen nicht
im 2D-betrieb fällt mir manchmal - im Idle! - einfach das Bild aus.
Ich habe schon eine Grafikkarte gewechselt, hilft aber nicht.
Momentan überlege ich - da ich auf einen funktionsfähigen Rechner angewiesen bin - die Wakü einfach auszubauen und (vorübergehend) auf Luft umzustellen.

Mal sehen...derzeit räume ich meine Werkstatt ein wenig um und auf - zu viel Werkzeug, dass ich nicht immer brauche ist im Wege.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Own3r (19. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Da hast du ja wieder viele Probleme. Aber du bekommst das schon alles wieder hin - halt dich ran.


----------



## kero81 (19. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Also irgendwie ist das bei dir wie verhext. Dauernd liegt da was im argen... Das ist ganz bestimmt noblorros. Du solltest da weg, das kommt dich billiger.


----------



## Ossiracer (19. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Oder mal andere Grakas ausprobieren.. die 5770er haben dir ja nicht so wirklich Glück gebracht


----------



## Timmynator (20. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das schon probiert hast, aber was wäre, wenn du einen anderen (älteren) Treiber nimmst, mit dem es "damals" funktioniert hat? Kann ja nicht sein, dass schon wieder eine Graka oder das Mainboard hin sind...


----------



## h_tobi (23. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

So langsam verstehe ich es auch ned mehr, so viel Pech kann man einfach nicht haben. 

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du die Probleme in den Griff bekommst.


----------



## Cleriker (23. September 2011)

Vielleicht stimmt auch was mit deinem PCIe Steckplatz nicht... Ein Freund von mir hatte da von Werk aus zuviel Spannung drauf.


----------



## kero81 (23. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Oder du solltest die Sachen nicht auf die Gleise legen... XD


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. September 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, bei mir hat sich einiges getan; Bilder kommen auch noch ein paar.

Wegen der ständigen Probleme habe ich mich leider veranlasst gesehen, wieder auf Luft umzustellen und die Wasserkühlung auszubauen.
Glaube aber keiner, dass mir der Schritt leicht gefallen wäre....

Allerdings hat das MB wohl einen mit gekriegt (System teilweise instabil), so dass ich ein Neues bestellt habe: das UD3 von Gigbyte; das wird Ende nächster Woche eingebaut.
Wahrscheinlich wird auch noch die 5770 durch eine Grafikkarte aus der 6000er Reihe ersetzt.

Da dies nun mein einziger Rechner ist, bin ich auf die Kiste angewiesen - und dann muss das Ding auch zuverlässig laufen.

Die meisten Teile meiner Wasserkühlung haben die Stadt bereits verlassen und sind in's Ausland - auch Bayern genannt - unterwegs.


Das ist aber nicht das Ende: spätestens im Oktober kommt das Lian-Li PC 888 und dann wird 'ne Menge probiert und geplant.

In das jetzige Gehäuse kommen aber noch eine Midplate und eine Sideplate.
Außerdem eine größere Ssd (240GB, evtl. sogar ein Revodrive) und vielleicht eine schnellere Hdd.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (24. September 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Du solltest dich bei MSI, Asus & Co. im Qualitätsmanagment anstellen lassen. Wenn die Boards deine Test überleben, kann man sicher sein, dass keiner sie kaputt bekommt. 

Hoffen wir für die Fortsetzung des Projekts das Beste.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

Die Idee hat was - die Erfahrung 'durfte' ich schon als Elektriker machen: wenn ich aus 'ner Kiste mit 100 Glühlampen _keine _Defekte mehr fischte, waren auch alle anderen OK....

Bestellt sind jetzt zwei Dinge:


Das Gigabyte 990FX UD3
Das Mainboard dürfte für mich ausreichen und kostet nur 110€
Eine 6850 von Sapphire
Ob ich noch eine schnelle Hdd dazu kaufe, weiß ich noch nicht.

Der Punkt mit der Hdd ist der, dass bei Videoumwandlung:


ich nicht mehr als 5,5 Kerne ausgelastet bekomme - auch, wenn ich die Videoumwandlung mehrfach starte
Hier vermute ich die Hdd als 'Flaschenhals'.
Für einen Hdd-Raid fehlen mir beim UD3 allerdings die Sata-Anschlüsse - da kaufe ich mir lieber als Hdd für die Ausgangs-Videos eine Sata 6GB-Hdd mit 500GB für 40-50€.
ich bei der derzeitigen Leistung auch (beinahe) den Vierkerner hätte behalten können - der Zeitgewinn ist minimal
ich gerne die volle Leistung haben nutzen möchte - die Videoumwandlung ist die Hauptaufgabe (zeit- und leistungsmäßig gesehen)
Die 6850 steht deswegen an, weil ich mit _einer _5770 bei NFS Hot Pursiut ein wenig 'ins Schwimmen' komme: die eine 5770 ist an ihrer Leistungsgrenze.
Ob ich - später - ein CF aus zwei 6850 mache, weiß ich noch nicht.

Erstmal die eine 6850 rein und dann sehe ich weiter.

Also stehen für Ende kommender Woche an:


den Rechner zerlegen
das Gigabyte 990FX UD 3 einbauen
CPU und CPU-Kühler einbauen
4 Riegel RAM einbauen
die 6850 einbauen
evtl. eine Hdd tauschen
Da das UD 3 nur 6 Sata-Anschlüsse hat, kann ich keine zusätzliche Hdd einbauen, denn ich habe 6 Sata-Geräte drin:


2* OCZ Vertex3 120GB als System-Platte
1* Samsung 1TB Hdd als 'Eingang'
1* Samsung 2Tb für Backup-Daten, Einrichtungs-Dateien und als 'Ausgang'
1* DVD-Brenner
1* Hdd-Wechselrahmen
Mal sehen; Anfang der Woche fange ich mal mit der Midplate an - die wird wieder aus dem hellen Makrolon (oder was auch immer das für ein widerspenstiges Zeug ist) gemacht.

Wenn der Rechner leer ist, wird er innen nochmal komplett schwarz lackiert - das sieht dann besser aus.

Mal sehen...


grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (24. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Das ist eine Marktlücke. Damit kannst du bestimmt richtig Geld machen. "DER QUALICHECKER" 

Meinst du, dass eine SSD für die Videobearbeitung nicht besser wäre, wenn dir die HDD zu langsam ist?


----------



## Own3r (24. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Das wird ja wieder eine recht große Bestellung. 

Ich hoffe das dann auch alles weiter funktioniert. Die ausgesuchte Hardware ist schon mal gut.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

@LB: wegen der Ssd hast Du Recht - nur dürfte eine ausreichend große (480GB) zu teuer werden......
Ab davon mache ich mir Sorgen, dass die Leistung auf Dauer leidet, wenn ich da ständig am Schreiben und wieder löschen bin.
Eventuell probiere ich es mal mit 'nem Raid aus zwei Hdd's aus - zwei 500er sollten da reichen.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind die 500er meist eh' schneller als die 2T-PLatten, weil sie (die 500er) schneller rotieren.

@Owner: das hoffe ich auch - ich baue lieber Mid-, Sideplates und anderen 'Schnick-Schnack' und 'Bling-Bling', als mich ständig mit einem nicht laufenden System zu ärgern.
Eventuell bringe ich mir noch eine Sata-Karte mit, dann habe ich 2 zusätzliche Sata-Ports und kann einen Raid machen - oder ich nehme das UD5, da sind zwei Sata-Ports mehr drauf....

Auf der Einkaufsliste stehen auch noch zwei Schwerlastdübel - ich will den Monitorarm höher hängen....

Mal sehen - erstmal muss ein ausreichender Bestand an Zahlungsmittel da sein....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Ich würde lieber eine HDD für die Videobearbeitung nehmen, da durch das ständige Schreiben sich die SSD nicht wirklich lohnt, da das ein teurer Spaß werden kann.

Die Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen einer 500GB und 2TB Platte ist jetzt nicht so groß, daher nimm lieber eine etwas größer dimensionierte Platte, damit du später nicht in Speichermangel kommst.


----------



## Timmynator (25. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ab davon mache ich mir Sorgen, dass die Leistung auf Dauer leidet, wenn ich da ständig am Schreiben und wieder löschen bin.



Wenn man den Jungs von XtremeSystems glauben darf, ist bei manchen SSD-Modellreihen die erwartete Lebensdauer ziemlich konservativ angegeben. Im verlinkten Thread haben die Teilnehmer einen Langzeittest laufen, bei dem sie versuchen die SSDs möglichst häufig mit möglichst vielen Daten zu beschreiben und die meisten halten weit über die Prognose hinaus...


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

@Timmynator: Das könnte 'nen Versuch wert sein, wenn ich die beiden 120GB-Ssd's durch eine 240er ersetzt habe.
Das wird aber - wegen Finanzen - eine Weile dauern: so eine 240GB-Ssd kommt auf rund 320-350€, ein Revo liegt bei 400€; die müssen auch erstmal über sein...
Na, mal sehen.

Erstmal habe ich noch Fotos vom letzten Stadium der Wasserkühlung.

Zunächst habe ich mir mal eine Stelle für einen Ablass gesucht - ganz unten natürlich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Schnitt, einen T-Verteiler, zwei Tüllen und einen Kugelhahn später:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich mal den Filter gereinigt - es war nötig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ist's besser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir fehlte noch Material: eine Verlängerung für einen Temperaturfühler und das Kabel für den DFM - letzteres kam in einem Pakerl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Wichtigste: das Kabel und die Nervennahrung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



'Auf Vorrat' habe ich mir noch ein paar Winkel bestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verlängerung für den Temperatursensor habe ich mir fix selbst gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Kabel für's Aquaero:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das sind nicht mal alle......
Oben habe ich die Schlauchführung geändert und die Gewindestange, an welcher die Grafikkarten hängen, mit einem Schrumpfschlauch 'getarnt':



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Ende sah es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der CPU-Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und seine Umgebung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit erstmal die Bilder - aktuelle Bilder folgen beim nächsten Umbau (Mainboardwechsel).

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BlueLaser (25. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

ähm sorry aber wie kann man ein Lian Li nur so verschandeln?


----------



## L.B. (25. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*



BlueLaser schrieb:


> ähm sorry aber wie kann man ein Lian Li nur so verschandeln?


Kann es sein, dass du im falschen Thread gepostet hast? Denn ich sehe weit und breit kein verschandeltes Lian Li Gehäuse. 

@Schienenbruch: Die Lebensdauer ist bei der heutigen SSD Generation das kleinste Problem. Der Kostenpunkt ist eher das ausschlaggebende Argument gegen eine SSD. Ein Raid ist aber auch eine sinnvolle Option.


----------



## h_tobi (26. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Schick, schick Jochen, vor allem die Wasserfarbe gefällt mir richtig gut. 

@BlueLaser, 
bleib mal locker, ich kenne keinen Mod, der beim Basteln aussieht wie geleckt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Ich überlege an dem Router hier - was mein Ihr?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## The_Checker (27. September 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich überlege an dem Router hier - was mein Ihr?
> 
> ...



*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]19.032.008,00 EUR - [/FONT]*Da passt doch was nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Wieso?

Wolltest Du den haben?

Wegen dem Preis haben die den wohl auch nicht auf Lager.....


----------



## Bambusbar (27. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Naja, eher weil 19 Millionen € doch bissle viel sind - auch für ein Lancom-Gerät


----------



## L.B. (27. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage. Da die Lagerbestände leer sind, steigt der Preis eben (ein bisschen ). Ansonsten sieht das Gerät aber ganz nett aus, ich denke, damit wirst du nicht viel falsch machen können. 

Edit: Im Preis sind alleine 3,03872397x10^6 Euro Märchensteuer enthalten. Dazu kommen noch 7€ Versand bei Vorkasse.


----------



## Timmynator (27. September 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Bei dem Preis hat wohl eher der zuständige Lagerist den aktuellen Lagerbestand durch Null geteilt...


----------



## Own3r (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Der Router ist doch gut, also ist der Preis auch angemessen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Du bezahlst?


----------



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*



L.B. schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du im falschen Thread gepostet hast? Denn ich sehe weit und breit kein verschandeltes Lian Li Gehäuse.
> 
> @Schienenbruch: Die Lebensdauer ist bei der heutigen SSD Generation das kleinste Problem. Der Kostenpunkt ist eher das ausschlaggebende Argument gegen eine SSD. Ein Raid ist aber auch eine sinnvolle Option.


 
Naja, du musst schon zugeben dass das Case ziemlich "verlebt" ausschaut. Ansonsten wärst du Blind. Is nich böse gemeint. Is de Wahrheit, würde Bruce jetzt sagen. XD


----------



## L.B. (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Dann hat der Augenartzt mir letztens Schwachsinn erzählt. Ich sehe höchstens ein paar Lackschäden, aber Abschleifen, Überlackieren und fertig, unter "verschandelt" verstehe ich etwas anderes. Wenn jemand versucht, mit Sprengstoff ein Window in seinen PC zu modden, kann man über die Verwendung des Ausdrucks "verschandelt" nachdenken.


----------



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Jo, verschandelt hört sich natürlich an als wäre es mit Absicht gemacht worden. Sowas passiert natürlich bei langem, intensiven Gebrauch. Einigen wir uns auf "Gebrauchsspuren".


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

Das Case hat - leider - einiges abbekommen.
Und da das nun mein einziger Rechner ist - ich bin also drauf angewiesen (weswegen mir die Ruhe zur Fehlersuche fehlte und die Zeit für ausführliche Arbeiten) - werde ich da außer anschleifen und überlackieren (vor allem den 5,25"-Schacht) nicht (mehr) viel machen (können).
Ich habe aber auch hier wieder was draus gelernt und werde einige Fehler nicht wiederholen:


Zeitdruck (einziger Rechner): hat ja letztlich zum Ausbau der Wakü geführt
Löcher oder Schlitz in der Front: Gehäuseaussparungen an sichtbarer Stelle wird es bei mir nur noch in den 5,25"-Blenden geben - die lassen sich notfalls ersetzen
Lackieren: mir fehlen Erfahrung und Möglichkeiten, um sauber zu lackieren - also bleiben lassen oder machen lassen.
Planung: die habe ich mehrfach geändert - das nächste Projekt wird (mit Hilfe von Dummys) vorher genauer durch geplant

Und dann ist da noch etwas.......technische Probleme: mein Crosshair IV spinnt immer noch: der Kontakt zur System-SSD geht immer wieder verloren, was natürlich zu Abstürzen führt.
Egal ob im Leerlauf oder unter Last - so geht das nicht weiter, weswegen ich diese Woche das Mainboard wechseln werde.
Zum Einbau kommt das Gigbyte 990FX UD3 oder evtl. das UD5; dazu eine neue Grafikkarte (6850) und eine Sata3 (6Gb/s)-Hdd für den Videoausgang.

Ich musste nämlich feststellen, dass die Videobearbeitung nunmehr nicht mehr als 5 Kerne auslastet - hier vermute ich eine Limitierung durch die Sata2-Hdd.

Also steht kommende Woche wieder einiges an - der Fotoapparat ist schon 'geschärft'.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Mit Sketchup kannst du einiges im Vorfeld planen. Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp...


----------



## Timmynator (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> mein Crosshair IV spinnt immer noch: der Kontakt zur System-SSD geht immer wieder verloren, was natürlich zu Abstürzen führt.



Hast du mal das Kabel gewechselt? Mir ist das an anderer Stelle als Fehlerquelle untergekommen und es ist zumindest weniger Arbeit (und günstiger) als erneut ein Mainboard kaufen zu müssen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

Kabel hab' ich zweimal gewechselt: erst ein anderes Sata-2-Kabel, dann auf ein Sata-3-Kabel.
Auch die Ssd habe ich zwischendurch gewechselt - hab' ja zwei davon!

Nobbi meinte, dass sei eine allgemeine Asus-Macke - ich werd's bald wissen.

Das neue Material ist da; einbauen tue ich es erst morgen Nachmittag - vorher fehlt mir die Ruhe für die Operation.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (4. Oktober 2011)

Allgemeine Asus-macke? Kenn ich aber nicht. Hab ich noch nie erlebt und auch noch nichts von gehört.

Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden. Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Ich tippe hier mal eher auf eine allgemeine AMD-Macke. Auch wenn ich jetzt von ganz vielen hier Prügel beziehe, Du solltest mal über einen Plattformwechsel nachdenken. Bei dem Riesenhaufen an Problemen, die immer wieder bei Dir auftauchen, sollte es eher etwas robuster und ausgereifter sein. Bei AMD habe ich immer das Gefühl, die versuchen auf Krampf die Leistung eines Intel-Systems zu erreichen und dabei kommt nur halbfertiger Kram raus. Die Leisung schaffen die aber trotzdem nicht. Für das Geld, das Du bisher für geschrottete Hardware ausgegeben hast, kannst Du locker etwas "vernünftiges" kaufen.
Jetzt dürft Ihr mich zerreißen. 

LG


----------



## Timmynator (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Du hast nicht ganz Unrecht. Aber ich finde, man sollte in die Betrachtung auch die Treiberunterstützung (bzw. dergleichen fehlende) beispielsweise des jeweiligen Mainboard- oder sonstigen Hardwareherstellers mit einbeziehen. Denn die Hardware ist nur so gut, wie die verfügbaren Treiber.  

Aber ich glaube mit einem System, das auf Anhieb rund läuft, wäre Schienenbruch als Bastelwütiger doch auch nicht ganz zufrieden...


----------



## h_tobi (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Ich würde mal diverse SATA Anschlüsse auf dem Board durchtesten, ich tippe da auch eher auf ein Treiber/Software Problem. (Bios Update??)

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du das System endlich mal stabil zum Laufen bekommst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

@Schrauberopi: Sorry, ein Plattformwechsel geht momentan nicht - die Euros fehlen.
Welche Plattform der nächste Rechner bekommt, sehe ich, wenn es soweit ist - da das 'nur' ein Spielrechner wird, bräuchte es da ja nicht gleich einen Sockel 1366 (der mir zu teuer ist); Sockel 1155 würde ausreichen.
Ansonsten war ich ja mit AMD immer zufrieden - vor allem vom Preis her.
Man kann sich drum streiten, ob AMD für die gleiche Leistung preiswerter ist - und den Streit fangen wir hier jetzt nicht an...

Bios ist das aktuellste drauf - bei den Treibern sind die von der Cd drauf.

Cd ist ein gutes Stichwort: bei der Windows Installation muss ich ja die Raid-Treiber einbinden.
Beim Asus-Mainboard habe ich mir vor der Installation einen USB-Stick mit den Treibern bespielt - nur auf der Gigabyte-Cd finde ich die Raid-Treiber nicht mal.
Mal sehen, wie ich das hin bekomme; ich bin aber auf den Raid nicht angewiesen, da ich - derzeit - die zweite Ssd als Datenspeicher benutze.

Heute steht erstmal der Mainboardwechsel und die Teillackierung an - ich bin also 1-2 Tage nicht erreichbar.
Mal sehen, ob der CPU-Kühler passt; beim Crosshair IV war ist es sehr knapp.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke, der Kühler wird passen. Ist kein großer Unterschied zwichen dem CH_IV und CH_V. Ich drücke dir aber die Daumen.


----------



## Timmynator (5. Oktober 2011)

Sind die Treiber von der CD denn die aktuellsten? Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Treiber auf den Herstellerwebsites, gerade bei Mainboards, häufig aktueller...

Viel Erfolg beim Umbau!


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Die sind sogar mit sicherheit neuer als die von CD. Das Mainboard könnte ja schon seit drei Monaten im Regal gelegen haben, bis du es dann bestellt hast.


----------



## BENNQ (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Diesmal klappts bestimmt 

Ich drück dir die daumen !!!


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, die Kiste läuft wieder - ich habe zwischendurch mehrfach das MB gewechselt, weil ich mit dem CH IV F noch einiges (und das fiel mir natürlich immer dann ein, wenn das Gigabyte gerade drin war...) getestet habe.
Offensichtlich hat das Asus 'ne Macke......

Jetzt habe ich das Gigabyte drin und der Rechner läuft ohne Probleme - nun steht 'nur' noch eine Neuinstallation an.

Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Own3r (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Das sind ja mal gute Neuigkeiten. 

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, die Umfrage wieder aus dem TB zu entfernen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

Von meiner wegen ja; muss mal sehen, ob ich das selbst machen kann oder ein Mod das machen muss.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Schön, dass dein Schätzchen endlich rennt, dann hoffe ich mal, dass das GB Board lange halten wird.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Sorry, dass sich hier nix getan hat, aber aber mir fehlt im Moment die Zeit.

Stand ist derzeit der:


das Gigabyte UD 3 läuft, die Probleme sind weg
ein RAID habe ich aber damit nicht hin bekommen; ich habe die benötigten Treiber nicht gefunden, so dass ich sie nicht auf einen USB-Stick zum Einfügen während der Installation kopieren konnte
ein Asus Crosshair IV Formula ist aus der RMA auf dem Wege zurück zu mir
Wenn das CH IV F hier ist, baue ich es ein und sehe, ob das Problem 1 (reproduzierbarer Absturz bei 100% CPU-Last) weg ist
Wenn ja, bleibt das CH IV F drin und das UD 3 wird verkauft
auf jeden Fall geht das zweite CH IV F auch noch in die RMA (brauche nur das Zubehörpaket dafür....)
Fotos vom Umbau habe ich gemacht; muss nur mal sehen, dass ich Zeit und Nerv finde, die umzuarbeiten und zu uploaden.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Aahh, er lebt noch. Da kommt ja wieder einiges auf dich zu, freu mich auf neue Updates aus dem Bastelwahn


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

So, ein Paket liegt auf der Post - ich war nicht da, als der Paketbote kam (warum hat der Blödkopp das nicht beim Nachbarn abgegeben?).
Das andere Paket habe ich eben vom Nachbarn abgeholt - das neue Gehäuse für's nächste Projekt.
Das packe ich aber erst Dienstag aus - am WE wird nochmal MB (zum Ch IV F) gewechselt und neu installiert (dann wieder auf'm Raid).

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Och komm, nur so ein bisschen auspacken, so ein klein wenig, ist doch ungesund, so lange auf etwas warten zu müssen


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

gut, dann packe ich aus - ein wenig....
Das Zweite Paket kriege ich erst Montag....

Das große Paket kam mit Luftpost aus England:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'DUS' ist die luftfahrtliche Abkürzung für den Flughafen Düsseldorf.

Und ein wenig ausgepackt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest kommt vielleicht morgen - hab' ja 'ne Stunde mehr Zeit.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - Rechner läuft; Sideplate 3.0 in Arbeit!*

Hi!

So, noch 'n Zwischenstand: das - gestern von der Post geholte - CH IV F läuft nach einem BIOS-Update scheinbar stabil.
Ohne das BIOS-Update hatte ich bei Prime nach einer halben Stunde den Absturz; mit dem neuen BIOS lief Prime 2 Stunden durch.

Jetzt kommt das Langwierige: Windows neu aufsetzen.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (2. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - das dritte Crosshair...es läuft - ohne Wakü!*

Aller guten Dinge sind drei...

Wie lange dauert das denn Win neu zu installieren? Länger wie ne halbe Stunde doch nicht, oder? Mit allen Programmen (nicht die Spiele) bin ich meist in zwei Stunden fertig.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - das dritte Crosshair...es läuft - ohne Wakü!*

Hi!

Wenn ich die Zeit - und Ruhe - habe, brauche ich vier bis fünf Stunden einschließlich aller Anwendungen, Spiele, Daten, Updates und so weiter.
Da mir der sprechende Knochen keine Ruhe lässt (Fernberatung...), bin ich vlt, heute durch.

Das neue CH IV F aus der RMA scheint aber inzwischen einwandfrei zu laufen.
Das Vorherige ist ja immer bei 100% CPU-Last nach längstens einer Stunde abgestürzt.
Das neue CH IV F aus der RMA hatte denselben Fehler, nach einem BIOS-Update - welches ich bei dem vorherigen auch gemacht hatte - ging gestern Prime zwei Stunden ohne Probleme durch.
Scheint also nunmehr zu klappen - ich behalte das Gigabyte noch ein paar Wochen als Reserve, dann wird's verkloppt.

@Installation: Mir fehlen noch ein paar Spiele - aber im Moment hindert mich der Papierkrieg dran....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (2. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - das dritte Crosshair...es läuft - ohne Wakü!*

Ich hab noch ein asrock mit 7er chipsatz, das werde ich wohl ewig behalten man sollte immer ein mainboard am Mann haben.  wenn mal das mobo hin ist hat man gleich ein ubergangsboard.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - das dritte Crosshair...es läuft - ohne Wakü!*

So ungefähr - ich hoffe aber, das jetzige CH IV F hält 'ne Weile - und nächstes Jahr (mit dem nächsten Projekt) gibt's einen zweiten Rechner.

Momentan bereite ich neben der Arbeit einen kleinen Umzug meines Schreibtisches (und - notgedrungen - auch der Werkstatt) vor; Bilder kommen auch noch.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - das dritte Crosshair...es läuft - ohne Wakü!*

Hi!

So, der Schreibtisch steht am neuen Platz - und der Rechner läuft wieder.

So sieht es da nun aus - Gesamtansicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die linke Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in dem großen Karton ist drin, was drauf steht - und das Gehäuse wird auch später dort stehen: zum Verstecken unterm Schreibtisch oder in der Ecke ist es einfach zu schön und teuer.
die linke Seite unten, wo ich einen Abstellplatz für das Lenkrad gemacht habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mitte und rechts, wo auch der Drucker steht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es hier im Moment aus; ein wenig Arbeit habe ich noch damit.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (12. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - das dritte Crosshair...es läuft - ohne Wakü!*

Das sieht so aufgeräumt aus. Wie ungewohnt


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. November 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - das dritte Crosshair...es läuft - ohne Wakü!*

Na ja, der Unordenlichkeitsfaktor 'Werkstattmaterial' bzw. 'BAstelmatrieal' fehlt - das Zeug ist noch drüben im anderen Zimmer.
Außerdem bin ich noch am aufräumen bzw. einrichten - die Schubkästen, auf denen der Monitor steht, sind schon wieder Geschichte.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - das dritte Crosshair...es läuft - ohne Wakü!*

Sach ma, Schienenbrecher, gibbet dich noch?  Was macht das neue Projekt?


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - das dritte Crosshair...es läuft - ohne Wakü!*

Hi!

Im Moment arbeite ich noch am Alten - demnächst kommt wieder eine Wakü rein.
Allerdings habe ich derzeit keine Kamera.

Letzte Änderung: 16GB DDR3-1333er RAM.


Demnächst kommen wieder Bilder - wenn meine neue Kamera da ist.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - das dritte Crosshair...es läuft - ohne Wakü!*

Wozu brauchst du 16GB Ram? Was willst du denn damit verlängern?


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - das dritte Crosshair...es läuft - ohne Wakü!*



> Wozu brauchst du 16GB Ram?


Für was hat mein Chef einen Porsche 911 Carrera4 GTS in der Garage stehen wenn er eh von früh bis spät arbeitet und nur Sonntags damit die Brötchen holt


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - das dritte Crosshair...es läuft - ohne Wakü!*

Hi!


kero81 schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du 16GB Ram? Was willst du denn damit verlängern?



Ach, das ergab sich so.
Ich wollte mehr als 4GB haben, wobei die 8GB, die ich hatte, nicht mit dem CH IV Formula zusammen arbeiten wollen.
Und da war im Forum ein passendes Angebot.....

Fotos habe ich leider nicht gemacht: Kamera ist schon verkauft und die Neue kommt erst zum Jahreswechsel.

Wenn das erledigt ist, fange ich das neue Projekt an - aber auf Sparflamme: die Fotoausrüstung wird meine Finanzen bis Mitte 2012 beanspruchen.
Dann baue ich dann in das Lian-Li 888 zwei Radis ein - ich muss aber erst sehen, was ich an Radi's intern untergebracht bekomme....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, im neuen Jahr geht's nun auch bei mir mal weiter.

Also: ich hatte zuerst den Verdacht, dass die Wasserkühlung für dauernde Abstürze unter Volllast (CPU) verantwortlich ist - da ich auf den Rechner angewiesen bin, habe ich ihn zunächst ohne Wakü wieder betriebsfertig gemacht.

Nun ist aber folgendes Fakt:


die Abstürze sind leider doch wieder da - zumindest, wenn die CPU übertakten ist.
Nun läuft sie erstmal nur mit 3,2Ghz.....
Das Mainboard ist dreimal gewechselt worden.
Es sind insgesamt drei Sätze Ram getestet worden.
Und: alle diese Teile laufen auf dem zweiten Mainboard - dem Gigabyte UD 5 - einwandfrei......
Das Einzige, was ich nicht wechseln konnte, war die CPU - auch diese läuft auf dem Gigabyte-MB ohne Probleme!
Ich bin ein wenig ratlos und vermute: 

entweder hat die CPU 'ne Macke.
Oder sie ist aus irgendwelchen Gründen - die ich nicht kenne - schlicht inkompatibel mit dem Asus-Board.
Ich werde bei Gelegenheit eine neue CPU kaufen und diese dann testen.
 Ich baue nun die Wasserkühlung kurzerhand 'nur' ein - ohne irgendwelches 'Heckmeck', ohne Schnörkel oder Rücksicht auf die Optik - das Fenster ist aus Finanzgründen sowieso gestrichen.

Das liegt einfach daran, dass mir aus beruflichen Gründen die Zeit für langes hin und her fehlt - und ich auf den Rechner angewiesen bin, da er (noch) mein Einziger ist.
Außerdem kostet mich mein zweites Hobby vorrangig Geld - eine Menge Geld - so dass ich hier nicht (mehr) so viel - Zeit und Geld - investieren kann.
Dafür habe ich nun eine neue Kamera und kann die Fortschritte fotografisch fest halten - da ich noch übe, wird es ein wenig dauern, bis die Bildqualität so ist, wie sie sein soll und kann; habt also ein wenig Nachsicht.....

Also, fangen wir mal an...
Ich habe vor, von Freitag Nachmittag bis Sonntag Abend den Rechner auf Wakü umzustellen - und habe dafür schon Vorbereitungen getroffen.

Zunächst habe ich den Mora 2 wieder mit Lüftern bestückt:

Hier die eine Ausgangsbasis: die 7 Lüfter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später kommt dieses Anschlussblech in den Rechner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann ist da noch die 'Hauptperson' dieser Maßnahme: der Mora 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfterblende abgenommen und umgedreht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kasten links enthält nur die Anschlüsse bzw. den Verteiler vom Kabel von dem Slotblech her auf die Anschlüsse, welche um den Kasten herum zu sehen sind: insgesamt 8 Lüfteranschlüsse (2 Kreise zu je vier Lüfttern) und der Temperatursensor. Die blauen Anschlüsse für die Lüfter sind nur mit zwei Adern angeschlossen, die beiden weißen Anschlüsse - einer je Lüfterkreis - mit allen drei, damit ich eine Drehzahlmessung erhalte.

Also: hinein mit den Lüftern:
erst zwei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann den Rest dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umgedreht und zwei Winkel zum Anschrauben des Mora an ein Regalbrett:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun noch eine Stützstrebe - das Zeug dafür hatte ich noch herum liegen..... - und das Ganze an das Regalbrett angeschraubt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Regalbrett dann noch einfach ins Regal getan und fertig bin ich damit.
Der zweite Schritt ist die Vorbereitung des Mainboards - dazu mehr im nächsten Beitrag.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Hi!

Nun der zweite Teil der Vorbereitungen: Das Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und - natürlich - der Wasserkühler dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächster Schritt: die Schrauben vom Originalkühler ab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun noch Wärmeleitpad auf die Spannungswandler hinten auf der Platine - diese werden vom Originalkühler nicht gekühlt, aber beim EK-Kühler ist ein Blech dafür dabei; das baue ich natürlich ein.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht alles von der Vorderseite aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun nur noch den CPU-Kühler drauf und dann die Anschlüsse - Tüllen - eingeschraubt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit bin ich erstmal - der Rest kommt am Freitag/Samstag - Bilder gibt es natürlich erst, wenn der Rechner wieder läuft.

Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass ich die folgenden Schritte Freitag schaffe:


Rechner abbauen und in die Werkstatt stellen.
Rechner zerlegen.
CPU und Ram auf das andere Mainboard setzen - auf die Ram-Kühler verzichte ich aus Geld- und Zeitgründen.
Positionen für den Hdd-Kühler und die Pumpe fest legen - da der Hdd-Kühler schon mal eingebaut war, brauche ich für den nicht mal mehr bohren.....
die beiden Hdd's in den Hdd-Kühler einbauen.
den Hdd-Kühler und die Pumpe einbauen - und hier kann's 'pelzig' werden: evtl. brauche ich noch Winkeleisen, die ich erst vom Baumarkt besorgen muss - und das kann (je nach Uhrzeit) erst am Samstag Vormittag geschehen.
Für Samstag stehen dann an:


Hdd-Kühler und Pumpe einbauen.
Mainboard einbauen.
AGB einbauen
beide Grafikkarten - die beiden wassergekühlten 5770er - wieder einbauen
die beiden Schnellkupplungen und drei Temperaturfühler einbauen
Verschlauchen
Dichtigkeit testen
Aquaero 4 einbauen und alles Verkabeln
Fehler beheben
Ssd's wieder einbauen, Verkabelung beenden
Rechner wieder auf den Schreibtisch stellen und den Mora 2 anschließen (1 Stecker und die beiden Schnellkupplungen)
Zittern.......
Testlauf......
.....
Soweit die Planung - mal sehen, was davon am Montag über ist!
Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Own3r (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

 Es geht weiter!

Die Montage sieht soweit sehr ordentlich aus. Man kann wirklich nur beten, dass der Testlauf positiv ausfallen wird.


----------



## Timmynator (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Juchee, der Schienenbruch geht weiter. Was ist die Kamera denn für eine geworden?


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Wirklich sehr schön 
Na dann drück ich dir die Daumen das auch wirklich alles glatt über die Bühne geht.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Ich schließe mich dem an, teu teu teu!


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Hi!
 So, der Rechner läuft - aber 'ne Überraschung gibt's.
Mehr Bilder und die Überraschung gibt's später - wenn ich die Peripherie fertig habe....und das ist eine ziemliche Fleißaufgabe!



Timmynator schrieb:


> Juchee, der Schienenbruch geht weiter. Was ist die Kamera denn für eine geworden?


Ist eine Canon EOS 5D II geworden - zusammen mit dem 24-105 F4 L und ein wenig Kleinkram (Speicherkarten, 2. Akku, Fernauslöser usw.) waren's dann rund 2700€.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Ben™ (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Da hast du dir ja eine schöne Kamera rausgesucht. Die andere Frage ist aber ob du sie je richtig ausnutzen wirst. 
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel spaß damit.


----------



## Rabauke (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Das Crosshair mit dem Mips und Anfi ist einfach zu schön! Da ärgert`s mich gleich noch mehr das ich meines beim Umbau auf den Mips zerbröselt hab


----------



## affli (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Ups, hab schon wieder viel zu lange hier nicht mehr reingeschaut.
Hat sich ja wieder einiges getan und sieht dazu noch super aus! 

Also mit den neuen Wings kannste wohl nichts falsch gemacht haben! 
Das MB wurde auch angezogen und das richtig schick. Ich steh einfach auf die Mips kühler..! 

Ich dachte schon beim Bilderschauen, wow das hat aber ne anständige Cam gegeben! 
Aber sogar ne Vollformat-Kamera.. die Mark II.. wie ich dich jetzt verachte!


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Hi!



Rabauke schrieb:


> Das Crosshair mit dem Mips und Anfi ist einfach zu schön! Da ärgert`s mich gleich noch mehr das ich meines beim Umbau auf den Mips zerbröselt hab


 
Tja, mir hat's auch was zerbröselt - nur was?
Wer 'ne Idee?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rabauke (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Wie, jetzt bei dem Umbau? Oder Ironie aufgrund meiner genauen Aussage?


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Ja, beim Umbau - oder danach; je nach Standpunkt!


----------



## Timmynator (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Schon wieder ein Mainboard oder 'ne CPU zerlegt? Man könnte fast meinen, dir passiert sowas mit Absicht


----------



## Cleriker (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Das kann doch nicht sein... machst du die Schrauben mit nem Akkuschrauber fest? Ich bastle nun auch schon seit knapp 9 Jahren an Computerhardware rum, aber zerlegt hab ich noch nichts, außer mal ne Plastikblende vom Laufwersschacht. Wie geht sowas? Das tut einem ja richtig leid beim lesen...


----------



## Rabauke (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Und was geht nicht mehr?


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*



Rabauke schrieb:


> Und was geht nicht mehr?


 das Übliche - 'ne 5770er hat sich mit einem Blitz und 'ner Rauchwolke verabschiedet. 


Die Dinger bringen mir einfach kein Glück!


----------



## Cleriker (11. Januar 2012)

Ich verstehe das echt nicht. Nimmst du die Teile im laufenden Betrieb auseinander? Wie genau ist das denn passiert? Ich meine, beim anbringen des Mainboard-kühlers ist das doch üblicherweise ausgebaut/lose. Wenn du es dann wieder einsetzt ist also kein Saft mehr drauf, oder? Wieso blitzt dann irgendwas???

Ich glaube, du bist verflucht!


----------



## affli (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

und ich glaube:

nicht ohne grund bist du bei NobLorRos beigetreten... 

Kopf hoch, du kennst es ja langsam aber sicher!


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Hi!

Passiert ist es nach einigen Minuten im Idle-Betrieb - also _nach_ der eigentlichen Schrauberei.
Die undichte Stelle habe ich nicht gefunden.......nur das Wasser auf der Karte.
Ich hatte den Rechner aufgefüllt, eine Nacht stehen lassen - da macht sich (beinahe) jede undichte Stelle durch Wasserspuren bemerkbar.
Dann habe ich mittels des externen Netzteiles einen mehrstündigen Test gemacht - alles dicht.

Als ich dann den Rechner aufgestellt und in Betrieb genommen habe, gab es nach einigen Minuten einen Knall, einen Blitz, eine Rauchwolke und der Rechner ging aus.....
Und das war's.

Ich komme demnächst noch mit 'ner Runde an Bilders - im Moment fehlt mir etwas die Zeit.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cleriker (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Ohweh ohweh! Das ist aber echt mal bitter. Da wartet man schon extra und hat trotzdem Pech!


----------



## Timmynator (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist, kann es nicht sein, dass sich durch die Temperaturänderung im Betrieb der Schlauch verformt und dadurch undicht wird? Wenn der Anhaltspunkt Wasser auf der Karte ist...


----------



## dr.cupido (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Jop, der Schlauch entspannt sich etwas durch die wärme. Ein paar Weichmacher wandern vom Schlauch ins Wasser und können feinporige Wasserkühler wie den Heatkiller 3.0 zusetzen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Hi!

Vom Schlauch kann - sollte - es nicht kommen: an der Stelle, wo ich - nach der Rauchwolke - Wasser fand, war kein Schlauch drüber.....Auch kein Anschluß oder so; nix.

Wie dem auch sei, das Tagebuch geht erstmal ein wenig weiter.

Ich habe zunächst das Ganze auseinander genommen; auf diesem Bild fehlt die 6850 schon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mainboardtray heraus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Anmerkung: mir ist dieser Mainboardtray ein wenig suspekt, weil ich Grafikkarten nicht vor dem Einsetzen des Trays in's Gehäuse einbauen kann: die Slotblenden sind nicht Bestandteil des Mainboardtrays.
Dass das auch besser geht, zeigen andere Gehäuse wie das TJ 07.

Weiter geht's: Hdd's ausgebaut - die kommen wieder in das Aquadrive:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da ist es auch schon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier habe ich schon den DFM eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Pumpe.....:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier das bereits vorbereitete Mainboard eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einige Stunden später ist alles eingebaut und verschlaucht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur noch mit Wasser füllen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So stand er über Nacht - keine Leckagen, feuchte Stellen oder so.

Am nächsten Tag habe ich noch mittels des externen Netzteils überprüft, ob es unter Druck Leckagen gibt - ebenfalls ohne Beanstandungen.
Soweit dies.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Tgt79 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Sowas ist dann mal echt Pech, mein Beileid.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Hier geht's demnächst weiter - Ihr wisst ja noch nicht, was ich nach der Rauchwolke getan habe.

Hatte nur die letzten Wochen etwas wenig Zeit, wegen Arbeit und (anderem) Hobby.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Hi!

Wie ging es nun weiter?

Na ja, nach dem letzten Knall habe ich "die Faxen dicke gehabt".
Ich habe mich entschlossen, die Wakü - zumindest vorläufig - aufzugeben und meinen Rechner auf Luft umzustellen.

Also: Abbauen!

Zuerst muss das Wasser 'raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier bin ich schon einen Schritt weiter - der Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Filter ist ab und ich lasse dort das Wasser ab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Rest der Demontage habe ich nicht (mehr) fotografiert - mir war nicht danach.
Nun kommt ein neues Gehäuse, welches einige Monate bei mir in der Ecke stand - ich wollte es ursprünglich auch mit Wakü ausrüsten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig: Das Lian-Li 888 - ein 500€-Gehäuse.

Auspacken: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und runter mit der Folie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Blende vom Netzteil habe ich schon abgenommen - der Karton mit dem Zubehör muss ja irgendwie 'raus......

Zubehör ist auch bei: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schrauben sind gut sortiert und reichlich vorhanden - ein Plus bei Lian-Li.

So reichlich das Zubehör, so armselig die Anleitung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Seitenwand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bei einem 500€-Gehäuse enttäuscht: die einfachen Kabel - hier hätte ich zumindest schwarze Kabel erwartet.

Der Mainboardtray lässt sich heraus nehmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da das beigelegte Werzeug nur ein ganz einfacher Schlüssel ist, nehme ich wieder meinen bewährten Schraubenzieher für die Sechkantschrauben - der Eumel hat sich einfach bewährt.

Beim Mainboardtray fällt - wie so häufig, auch bei anderen Herstellern - etwas negativ auf: die Slotblenden sind am Gehäuse fest, nicht am Tray. Das ist so nur halbherzig und nicht viel wert.

In diesem Fall ist der Tray so klein, dass ich nicht mal den CPU-Kühler auf das Mainboard setzen kann, bevor ich den Tray einbaue - da kann ich mir den ganzen herausnehmbaren Tray ersparen.

Na ja, nun das Mainboard drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, nehme ich nun das Gigabyte UD 3 - das Asus geht mitsamt dem Wasserkühler an Nobbi.

Das UD 3 passt farblich (schwarz-blau) etwas besser in's Lian-Li 888 als das Asus (schwarz-rot) - außerdem können so die Wasserkühler des Asus weiter benutzt werden; wenn auch nicht bei mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe ich das Mainboard schon eingebaut - und ein weiterer Mangel des Lain-Li 888 tritt zu Tage:
Keine Möglichkeit, die weißen Kabel zu den unteren Mainboardanschlüssen (Panel, USB usw.) zu verstecken.

Entweder mache ich mir hier 'ne Abdeckung oder ich muss die Kabel austauschen und sleeven.

Weitere Bilder folgen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Dukex2 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Vielen gefällt das Gehäuse gar nicht, die Meinung kann ich nicht teilen. Mir gefällt es sehr gut!
Ob das Platzangebot bei dem Designe leiden muss wäre interessant zu wissen, genauso ob du persönlich der Meinung bist das es die 500€ Wert ist nach den bisherigen "Mängeln".

Somit bitte viele Bilder und Einzelheiten


----------



## reisball (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Ohh ohhh ohh was für ein Case, mir gefällts eigentlich gar nich aber ich bin mal gespannt was du damit machst.
Auf deine Merkliste sollte unbedingt Staubwischen, dass hast du beim Valuetower immer dezent vermieden .

Edit: Vielleicht habe ichs überlesen, aber was wird jetzt eigentlich aus dem alten Gehäuse?


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Hi!

Staubwischen steht auf dem Programm - wenn ich mit dem Schreibtisch mal zu Potte kommen sollte.

Das alte Case - gute Frage. Evtl. geht's zu Nobbi.

Was den Preis vom 888 angeht: die 500€ wär's (und war's) mir nicht wert - ich habe nur 270€ bezahlt, was verschmerzbar ist.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Dukex2 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Staubwischen steht auf dem Programm - wenn ich mit dem Schreibtisch mal zu Potte kommen sollte.


Das macht bei meinem meine Freundin 

Für 270€ ist die Anschaffung zu verschmerzen


----------



## Cleriker (25. Januar 2012)

270 sind ne Hausnummer! Wie hast du das denn gemacht... Bucht?
Steigst du echt auf Luft um? Ich hatte wirklich gehofft, dass mal jemand das Case mit Wakü versorgt. Ich verstehe aber, dass das bei diesem Case nicht grad ideal wäre. Viel Erfolg jedenfalls schon mal. Ich bleib am Ball und bin gespannt, wies wird.


----------



## affli (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Boah heftig, echt ne Überraschung für mich steigst du auf dieses Tower um. 
Ohne Wakü? Hast du da nicht zu wenig zu Basteln? 

Auch wenn ich das Gehäuse eher als sagen wir "nicht mit mir" einstufe, 
finde ich es echt toll wagst du dich daran! 

Na dann auf etwas weniger Fails und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Timmynator (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass Schienenbruch das dauernde Lüften nach den Qualmwolken leid ist, nicht das Basteln...
Und so wie ich ihn kenne, wird die Luftkühlung bestimmt auch nicht aus dem jeweiligen Referenzkühler für CPU, Graka oder sonstiges bestehen 

Nun meine Kritik zum Case: Geschmack ist bekanntlich verschieden, ich weiß beim Gehäuse noch nicht, ob es mir vom Design gefällt oder nicht. Was mir allerdings definitiv nicht gefällt, sind die ebenfalls von Schienenbruch angesprochenen Kritikpunkte. Als Hersteller mit dem Anspruch "Premiumcases" zu machen, hat LianLi hier ordentlich geschlampt. Die farbliche Koordination der Kabel mal aussen vor, aber das Mainboardtray hätte man wenigstens so gestalten sollen, dass man es komplett bestücken kann, ohne nachher im Computer rumwurschteln zu müssen. Ebenso die Anleitung, da ist die Nährwertinformation einer Packung Reis liebevoller gestaltet. 

Nichtsdestotrotz: Bin gespannt, was draus wird.


----------



## Markusretz (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Glückwunsch zur erneuten Main


----------



## Own3r (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Gratulation zur Main! 

Mit dem neuem Case wird das ganze hier wieder richtig spannend.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Januar 2012)

Was soll man noch sagen... Es ist verdient und kannst stolz drauf sein!


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Hi!

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche.

Endlich tut sich hier wieder was - nach über einem Jahr.
Das Jahr war kein Leichtes - NobLorRos-typisch ging bei mir einiges "hinten 'raus".
Von Burn-Out bis hin zur Berufsunfähigkeit bis zu einem neuen Hobby (Fotografie) war alles dabei - zuerst viel Negatives, dann ist's (nach schweren Zeiten) besser geworden.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich sogar zweimal Urlaub gemacht - der erste Urlaub nach 19 Jahren....

Inzwischen geht's mir wieder besser - und auch die Arbeit läuft wieder in guten Bahnen (im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes - ich bin wieder Lokführer). 
An dieser Stelle muss ich mich bei meinem Arbeitgeber bedanken: die Neusser Eisenbahn hat auch in den schwierigen Zeiten hinter mir gestanden und mir den Rücken frei gehalten.

Nun denke ich langsam wieder an's Modden und wollte eigentlich ein altes Pojekt wieder aufnehmen: das Lian-Li 343.
Und  genau an der Stelle erfolgte die erste Niederlage: das Lian-Li 343 ist  nirgens mehr erhältlich, nicht mal mehr bei E-Bay (nur noch in den USA -  aber mir sind 600€ Versandkosten einfach zu viel).
Nun stehe ich also vor der Gehäusewahl.

Aber: erstmal wird's bei Gedankenspielen und Planungen bleiben - Vorrang hat erstmal das Renovieren...
Als Zeitrahmen habe ich mir für das Projekt Oktober 2013 bis Mai 2014 gesetzt; das Budget dürfte um die 4000€ maximal liegen - Geld ist also nicht _das _Problem...

Bevor ich an's Projekt denke, muss ich mir allerdings etwas eingestehen: für die Metallbearbeitung (Ausschnitte ect.) fehlen mir die Möglichkeiten *und* die Fertigkeiten, ebenso für's Lackieren.
Beides muss ich also entweder bleiben lassen oder an andere Vergeben.

Nun zum Gehäuse; eingebaut werden sollen:


High-End-Mainboard - wahrscheinlich ein Asus aus der ROG-Reihe auf AM 3+ oder AM4-Basis (wenn's den AM4 denn in absehbarer Zeit gibt)
gute Grafikkarte, evtl. sogar die Titan
eventuell  eine NVidia-Grafikkarte für die Videoumwandlung - obwohl ich das Gefühl  habe, der Engpass bei der Videoumwandlung ist das Lesen/Schreiben von  der Festplatte; deswegen bin ich das probehalber auf zwei SSD's umgestiegen...
Aquaero 5 für die Wasserkühlung
ein DVD-Brenner
ein oder zwei Fantec-Hdd-Wechselrahmen
ein Revo-Drive - eventuell mit Blende/Kühler von Klutten
drei SSD's (eigene Daten, Videoumwandlung Ein- und Ausgang)
eine oder maximal zwei HDD für größere Datenmengen - wenn's mich nicht 'beißt', und ich mir für die Daten eine weitere SSD 'ans Bein binde'
Mainboard-Fullcoverkühler von Klutten
Grafikkartenkühler von Klutten
ein Kühlkreis mit einer Laing-DDC; im D8000 eventuell auch zwei komplette Kühlkreise - also auch zwei Aquaero's

Aufgefallen sind mir:


Lian-Li 343 - erhältlich zu einem _halbwegs _annehmbaren Tarif bei Performance-Pcs.com
Lian-Li D8000 - bei Caseking
XSPC H1-Cube - bei Aquatuning erhältlich.
Alle haben Vor- und Nachteile...


*Lian-Li 343:*
*Vorteile: 
*


Platz für reichlich Radiatoren in der rechten Hälfte
Äußeres Erscheinigungsbild gut
einfache Montage durch die vielen (2*9) 5,25"-Schächte; hier kann ich zumindest zwei Dual-Radi's einbauen, ebenso das Aquaero und die HDD-Wechselrahmen
evtl. sogar Platz für einen intern - in die rechte Seitenwand - eingebauten Mora
die Größe - vor allem die Höhe - gefällt mir und alles passt auf den Schreibtisch
durch die Einteilung - linke Hälfte für's Mainboard, rechte für die Wakü - einfache Montage und wenig Gefahren für die Hardware
ich kann Vandalismustaster in der Mitte der Front anbringen und habe keine überflüssigen Gehäusebohrungen
*Nachteile:*


in Deutschland nicht mehr erhältlich, schwierige - und teure - Beschaffung
für den Mora in der rechten Seitenwand müsste doch wieder Blechbearbeitung erfolgen; diese muss ich vergeben
*Lian-Li D8000:*
*Vorteile:
*

in der Front kann ich ohne größere Blecharbeiten alles unter bringen - die notwendigen Bohrungen für Filter und AGB's kann ich selbst anbringen.
die sechs 5,25"-Schächte reichen für die geplante Hardware
reichlich Platz in der linken Hälfte für zusätzliche Teile für die Wasserkühlung - Pumpe(n) und so weiter lassen sich gut unterbringen
voraussichtlich kann ich in den beiden 3,5"-Käfigen Triple-Radis unterbringen, wenn es sehr gut passt, eventuell bis zu vier Stück 'im Paket' hintereinander - was allerdings die Kühlleistung beeinträchtigen dürfte
im Deckel passt ein oder zwei Dual-Radis, hinten ein weiterer Triple - also viel Platz für Radis ohne zusätzliche Blecharbeiten
Platz für zwei Netzteile - eines für die Hardware, eines für die Wakü
in Deutschland erhältlich - einschließlich Zubehör
*Nachteile:*


die Aufteilung mit dem Mainboardtray in der rechten Hälfte ist nicht so 100%ig mein Ding...
durch die wenigen Gehäuseöffnungen muss ich entweder Öffnungen schneiden (lassen) oder bin auf die beiden 3*120mm-Öffnungen links und rechts des 3,5"-Käfigs angewiesen
der Mora ließe sich nur extern anbringen - oder in der linken Seitenwand, was bescheuert aussieht und den Blick in's Innere verwehrt; das fällt also aus.
Auf den Mora müsste ich wohl verzichten, bei mehreren Triple-Radis kann ich aber damit leben
Im Gegensatz zum 343 liegen die Bedienelemente und I/O-Geräte nicht in der Mitte, so dass ich überflüssige Gehäuseöffnungen habe (die LED's oben rechts in der Front)
die Größe - im Besonderen die Höhe - ist mir nicht ganz genehm
 

*XSPC H1 Cube:*
*Vorteile:
*

die Größe kommt mir entgegen
einfacher Einbau von bis zu 5 Triple-Radis
insgesamt einfache Montage, auch durch das Baukastenprinzip
*Nachteile:*


das äußere Design ist absolut nicht mein Ding - und zwar total
Ob und wo ich die zusätzlichen Bauteile wie 5,25"-Blenden bekomme, weiß ich nicht; Aquatuning hat sie nicht im Programm...
Bevor die Frage kommt: ja, ich habe die Mountain-Mod-Teile bei AT gesehen - die sind mir einfach zu hässlich....




Eine gänzlich andere Variante wäre natürlich, den Mora oder eine adäquate Anzahl anderer Radis extern zu verbauen - da bin ich aber dagegen und möchte ihn lieber entweder intern haben oder wenigstens direkt am Gehäuse.


Soweit erstmal ein paar erste Gedanken zum nächsten Projekt - und nun seit Ihr dran!


Grüße


Jochen



P.S.: Wenn jemand ein Lian-Li 343 über hat oder weiß, wo ich eines her bekomme....


----------



## Timmynator (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Ohey, den Schienenbruch gibt's wieder  

Dann freu ich mich mal stellvertretend für den Rest der Truppe hier wie ein Tier auf Schrauben, Muttern, Nieten a lá Schienenbruch Version X.0 

Persönlich würde ich eher zum D8000 tendieren, das hat eine schönere Front. Das XSPC sieht so aus, als wäre da vllt an der rechten Seite genug Platz für einen internen Mora (aber ohne Lüfter). Ich würde es davon abhängig machen, ob den Mora intern zu haben ein absolutes KO-Kriterium ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Hi!

Der Mora insgesamt ist kein KO-Kriterium - eher die geringe Lautstärke, die ich damit erreiche.
Aber: diese Lautstärke erreiche ich auch mit 3-4 Triple-Radis ohne Probleme.

Auch das spricht dann für das D8000; drei bis vier 360er-Radis sollten da drin unter zu bringen sein - im 'Paket' in den 3,5"-Schächten.
Dazu zwei 240er im Deckel - und ich kriege die Kiste lautlos!

Ich denke auch am ehesten an das D8000 - je zwei (der Symmetrie wegen) Filter und AGB's in die Front sollte ich hin bekommen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - ein neuer Anlauf!*

Dann ist das ja schonmal gebongt  

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Du sprichst von 360er Radis. Wäre es nicht vllt. eine Überlegung hinsichtlich der Kühlfläche wert auch über 420er (also 3x140) oder vllt sogar 560er nachzudenken, wenn damit ein Mora ersetzt werden soll? Das könnte zwar den ein oder anderen nötigen Einschnitt am Gehäuse mit sich bringen, aber das sollte sich doch mit einem Dremel und einer Feile noch umsetzen lassen...
Ich bin was Radis und Lüfter angeht zwar momentan absolut nicht auf dem Laufenden, aber mittlerweile sollte es doch auch brauchbare 140er Radis und -Radilüfter geben, oder?


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Wie gesagt: für die Metallbearbeitung fehlen mir Mittel und Fertigkeiten - das muss ich nunmal hinnehmen.
Von daher will ich - wenn irgend möglich - mit den vorhandenen Ausschnitten hinkommen.

Die beiden 3,5"-Käfige brauch' ich nicht; die vier SSD's und eine Hdd kriege ich auch anderswo unter.
Wenn ich mir dieses Bild ansehe:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/images/product_images/info_images/20936_2__GELI_562_3g.jpg
(Quelle: Caseking.de)
Dann sehe ich zwei 3,5"-Schächte von etwa 36cm Höhe, die beidseitig über ein gleich großes Lüftungsgitter verfügen - laut Lian-Li passen dort 3*120er Lüfter auf jede Seite.
Und eben diese Lüftungsgitter will ich nutzen - da müsste ich genau einen 360er hinter bekommen.
In der Breite des Gehäuses sind es nicht ganz 40cm, die mir zur Verfügung stehen - da sollten vier 'normale' 360er Radis hintereinander hinein passen; jeweils ein Radi von 60mm Dicke zzgl. Lüfter (25mm dick) mal vier ergeben 340mm Gesamtdicke.
Eventuell kan ich auch vier Monsta-Radis montieren; da diese 86mm dick sind, bliebe mir nur Platz für zwei Sätze Lüfter - was auch reichen könnte.
Auch, wenn ich die 3,5"-Schächte nicht ausbaue und dort jeweil nur  einen Monsta-360er-Radi links und einen rechts unter bringe, komme ich  auf eine Kühlfläche von 6*120mm.

Dazu kommt ein 360er-Radi in der Rückwand und eventuell zwei 240er im Deckel - das sollte einen Mora (9*120) ersetzen können.
Wobei ich in der Rückwand aus optischen Gründen wohl nur einen dünnen 360er (30mm dick,  dazu dünne Lüfter) verbauen werde.

Soweit die Gedankengänge zur Radi-Montage im D8000.

Beim 343 würde ich in die 5,25"-Schächte nutzen müssen oder - und da sind wir wieder beim Thema 'Metallbearbeitung'... - einen entsprechenden Ausschnitt für den Mora in die rechte Seitenwand machen müssen.
In die 5,25"-Schächte würde je ein 240er-Radi passen - das wäre (zu) wenig.
In der Seite sind keine Lüftungsgitter - also müsste ein Ausschnitt hinein; entweder für einen Mora (rechte Seite) oder für zwei 360-480er-Radis.
Noch ein Grund, der gegen das 343 spricht - im D8000 habe ich in den Seitenwänden schon entsprechende Ausschnitte.

Ich denke, die Vorteile bei der Radi-Montage sprechen für das D8000 - hat damit schon mal wer gemoddet?

Ab davon: ich bin technisch nicht (mehr) ganz auf der Höhe: gibt's denn Abdeckungen/Blenden für die Radis?
€dit: ich seh' schon, die Blenden hat's bei AT im Sortiment.
Das vereinfacht die ganz Sache doch erheblich...
Ich muss also nur mal sehen, wass ich an Platz in den Seitenteilen des D8000 habe.
Wobei ich den Deckel nur eingeschränkt nutzen kann/will, weil der Rechner später auf den Schreibtisch kommt und drüber evtl. ein Regal(brett) sein wird, das oben den Luftstrom behindert.

Dennoch: vielleicht baue ich die Radis in die Front ein; diese sollte unterhalb der 5,25"-Schächte genug Platz für Radis bieten.
Ich denke, dort hätte ich etwa 420*390mm Platz - da würde eventuell sogar ein Mora hinter passen.

Eigentlich möchte ich die Front aber 'nur' für folgendes Nutzen:

Im 5,25"-Schacht:


 einen HDD-Wechselrahmen je Seite
ein Aquaero je Seite
eine Seite 'nen DVD-Brenner
andere Seite die HDD
Damit wären die 5,25"-Schächet komplett belegt.
Darunter kämen dann:


ein Aquatube-AGB je Seite, abgedeckt mit 'ner Blende.
Ein Aquacomputer-Filter je Seite
Womit ich ja beinahe schon automatisch bei zwei Kühlkreisläufen bin...


Was ich derzeit bei Caseking vermisse, ist eine Seitenwand mit Fenster für das D8000 - das wird aber sicher noch kommen.
Wenn nicht, lasse ich mir bei Stempel-Hauser ein Seitenfenster machen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Nun stelle ich mir gerade die Überlegung, ob ich nicht doch die Anordnung anders vornehme.


Die Front so lassen, keine weiteren Einbauten; nur _ein_ AE5, DVD-Brenner und die beiden HHD-Wechselrahmen in die 5,25"-Schächte sowie 3 Vandalismustaster in die Front
die (beiden) Kühlkreisläufe in die linke Hälfte - also optisch _vor_ (von der linken Seite aus gesehen; wo ja auch das Fenster hin kommt) dem Mainboard einbauen.
Der Vorteil wäre, dass ich die saubere Front behalte und beispielsweise auch die AGB's direkt auf die Pumpe(n) setzen kann.
Auch könnte ich auf den zweiten Kühlkreis verzichten, was Geld spart und die ganze Geschichte - durch den Wegfall etlicher Teile und Verbindungsstellen - auch sicherer macht.
Ich weiß ja bsp.nicht, ob ich zwei AE's Softwaremäßig gut versorgt bekomme oder ob es Probleme gibt, wenn ich die Aquasuite doppelt laufen lassen will.


Also ist vielleicht ein Kühlkreislauf besser.

Da würde ich dann diesen AGB oder evtl. auch jenen AGB auf die Pumpe aufsetzen können.


Wobei: mich hindert ja nichts daran, zwei AGB's zu verwenden - auch, wenn's nur ein Kühlkreislauf wird.


Ich bin mir auch hinsichtlich der HDD unschlüssig: baue ich den Eumel in einen Wasserkühler ein - was Platz und Geld kostet.
Oder kommt der Eumel 'nur' in einen Himuro?


Mir geht's in erster Linie um die (geringe) Lautstärke - was ist da besser: HDD-Wasserkühler oder Himuro?
Ich neige zum Himuro...


Fragen über Fragen....


Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Bierseppi (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Ich würde den Himuro verwenden und der FrozenQ AGB sieht super aus.
Aus Gründen der Einfachheit und Sicherheit würde ich auf einen Kühlkreislauf setzten.

Grüße

Bierseppi


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Ja, so denke ich derzeit auch.

Mal sehen, was es für ein Gehäuse wird - ich bin im Moment an einem 343 dran, dass in Deustchland zum Verkauf steht...
Da warte ich auf Rückmeldung; wenn alles klappt, hab' ich den Eumel noch den Monat hier...

Was den AGB angeht: ich überlege, ob ich den oder den mit der Spirale nehme....

Ist ja noch ein wenig hin.
Ende September/Anfang Oktober hab' ich Urlaub; da wird renoviert - und anschließend fängt das Schrauben an.

Dann vermesse ich erstmal das Gehäuse - egal,  welches es nun wird - und dann besorge ich mir Maße oder Muster, um die Einbauorte für die Radis zu klären.

Beim 343 peile ich die rechte Seite an - da kann ich in die Seitenwand mindestens 3 Triple-Monsta-Radis einbauen. Dazu zwei Dual-Monsta's in die 5,252-Schächte unterhalb der anderen Geräte.

Beim D8000 kommen die Radis in die 3,5"-Schächte quer; da bekomme ich mindestens 3 Stück von den Triple-Monsta-Radis hinein - evtl. sogar viere.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, in die Front zwei Einschnitte unterhalb der 5,25"-Schächte zu machen und zwei Monsta's 'normal' einzubauen.
Dazu in jedem Fall einen hinten rein - und ich müsste mehr Kühlfläche haben, als sie mir ein Mora brächte.

Da fällt mir 'ne Frage ein: weiß jemand, ob diese Blende auf die Triple-Monsta-Radis passt?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Kleiner Tipp: lass das videoumwandeln die CPU machen...


----------



## haggie (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi Jochen, schön, zu lesen, dass es dir wieder gut geht 

Hast du beim Gehäuse schon mal an das Obsidian 900D gedacht? Da wäre Platz kein Problem und Radis bekommst du intern mehr als genug unter 

Grüße von "gegenüber"
Haggie


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

@kero: das ist derzeit der Fall; da der 'Flaschenhals' scheinbar beim Sata oder der Festplatte - auch, wenn's 'ne SSD ist - liegt, werd' ich wohl auf die CUDA-Karte verzichten (können).
Vielleicht mache ich an meinem jetzigen Rechner mal 'nen Testlauf - wenn ich irgendwo leihweise eine NVidea-Karte auftreiben kann.

@Haggie: danke.
An das Obsidian direkt hab' nicht gedacht, aber an das Silverstone TJ07 hab' ich gedacht - die beiden nehmen sich nicht viel.
Ist mir irgendwie nix; da ist mir so ein Würfel lieber.
In dem Würfel hab' ich mehr als genug Platz - das hab' ich mir schon immer gewünscht.

Obwohl...  mir das TJ 07 schon gefallen würde - da haben mir aber schon zu viele mit gemoddet...


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

So, wie es aussieht, wird's ein Lian-Li 343. (Siehe auch hier).
Ich bin so weit, dass ich dem Verkäufer fest zu gesagt habe; jetzt gilt es nur noch, Einzelheiten zu klären - vor allem der Versand wird schwierig.

Planen wir mal auf der Basis weiter....

Ich denke da an folgende Radis:


die oberen drei der jeweils 9 5,25"-Schächte nehme ich für
DVD-Brenner (einer)
Aquaero 5 (eines) mit schwarzer Blende
Kartenleser (einer)
HDD-Wechselrahmen (zwei, je Seite einer)
 
zwei Dual-Monsta-Radis in die 5,25"-Schächte
evtl. einen weiteren davon in den Deckel
noch einen davon in die Rückseite - da kriege ich einen Dual-Radi mit wenigen Anpassungen hinein.
zwei oder drei Triple-Monsta-Radis in die rechte Seitenwand.
Ersatzweise einen Mora mit dieser Blende in die rechte Seitenwand.
Vielleicht auch einen Phobya 1080 mit dieser Blende
Die vorletzte Lösung wäre mir die liebste - dafür muss ich das Gehäuse hier haben und ggf. mit einem Mora 'probesitzen'.
Wenn's platzmäßig passt, nehme ich die Lösung mit dem Mora oder dem 1080er.
Wobei ich nur sehen muss, inwieweit der Mora mir andere Einbauräume blockiert.
Es bringt mir mehr, wenn ich auf den Mora verzichte und statt dessen zwei Triple-Monsta und zwei bis drei Dual-Mosta-Radis eingebaut bekomme.


Meine Befürchtung geht dahin, dass mir der Mora sowohl vorne die 5,25"-Schächte, als auch oben oder hinten die Einbauräume für das Netzteil (hinten) oder den Radi (oben) blockiert - und das will ich vermeiden.


Mal sehen; ich kann mir ja die Maße vom Mora heraus suchen - die stehen ja bei der Beschreibung bei: 416 x 383 x 65mm - und da sehe ich das Problem.
Ich komme mit dem Mora bei einer Tiefe des 343 von 460mm mindestens auf ca. 2,5cm an die Front heran; bei einer Dicke von 6,5cm des Mora blockiere ich mir da wohl die 5,25"-Schächte....


Mehr als 3-4cm hab' ich wohl nicht zwischen Seitenwand und den 5,25"-Schächten - womit mir der Mora wohl die rechten 5,25"-Schächte blockiert.
Also dürfte der Mora kaum unter zu bringen sein - es sei denn, im Deckel.
Das wäre eine echte Alternative: der Deckel ist groß genug und ich könnte den Mora in den Deckel einlassen.


Was mein Ihr?




Grüße


Jochen


----------



## kero81 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Geht halt darum das mit ne GPU "schlechtere" Filter oder so verwendet werden und es deshalb schneller geht. Hab mir nur kurz mal n paar Tuts angeguckt und da r#t jeder davon ab mit der GPU zu rendern. Auch hier im Forum habs ich schon davon gelesen. Ne genaue Erklärung hab ich aber nicht parat. Glaube Ruven hatte da mal was zu geschrieben. Btw. ich hab ne externe usb3, damit klappts ganz gut.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Also dürfte an meiner Vermutung, dass der Sata-2-Anschluß der Flaschenhals ist, was dran sein - Sata-2 ist ja ein Ende langsamer als USB 3.
Wenn ich den neuen Rechner zusammen stelle, kommen die beiden SSD's aus dem jetzigen Rechner in den neuen: sind beide Sata 3 und ich denke, dass neue Mainboard wird auch genug Sata 3-Anschlüße haben.

Dann ist das also auch geklärt; danke!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Mir stellt sich eine Frage: welcher Radi soll' werden?

Dabei gehe ich von folgenden Fakten aus:


Gehäuse: Lian-Li 343
Radiatoren:
2* 360er in der rechten Seitenwand
2* 240er in den beiden 5,25"-Schächten
1* 240er im Deckel
1* 240er hinten
 
ein Kühlkreislauf
Eingebunden werden:
CPU
Grafikkarte
Mainboard komplett
Ram
das Wakü-Rüstzeug wie Pumpe, AGB, Filter und so weiter
 
die Leistung der Radiatoren wird in jedem Fall ausreichen, egal, welchen Radiatortyp ich letztlich wähle
Ich hab' mir schon 'nen Test von Bundymania durchgelesen, der 23(!) 360er-Radis getestet hat.
Letztlich nehmen sie sich alle nicht viel; bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen ist der Monsta-360er gut im Rennen; bei hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen beinahe unschlagbar.

Ich schwanke nun:


den Monsta-Radi als Typ verwenden und das letzte Bisschen an Kühlleistung 'mitnehmen'?
Anmerkung: dann müsste ich in letzter Konstequenz eigentlich einen Mora verbauen - notfalls extern. 
Siehe auch dieses Bild.
den Radiatortyp nehmen, der sich am Besten verbauen lässt und 'ne einfachere Montage haben?


Im Prinzip hab' ich folgende Möglichkeiten:


einen Mora in den Deckel
einen Mora in die rechte Seitenwand
mehrere "kleine" Radis im Gehäuse verteilen
mehrere Monsta-Radis im Gehäuse verteilen
ein anderes Gehäuse (Lian-Li D8000) nehmen - und da einen Mora in die rechte Seite
Die Variante 5 fällt aus: ich habe dem Verkäufer des 343 bereits zugesagt - und ich halte mich an meine Zusagen!


Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile, die Ideallösung gibt es nicht.


Dann wollen wir mal die anderen vier Varianten beleuchten:
*Variante 1 - ein Mora im Deckel: *
*Vorteile: *



viel Kühlfläche
einfache Verschlauchung
die 5,25"-Schächte bleiben frei - für spätere Erweiterungen und als Luftzuführung
die Front bleibt sauber
*Nachteile: *



irgendwie muss ein passender Ausschnitt in den Deckel
das haben schon einige gemacht - 'Nachmachen' ist eigentlich nicht mein Stil
die Kühlfläche oben hat Nachteile durch den geplanten Standort - direkt über das Gehäuse kommt ein Regalbrett, so dass der Luftstrom (und damit die Kühlung) behindert wird
Dazu eine Anmerkung: ich habe mal bei Stempel-Hauser und Martma angefragt, ob ich so einen Deckel bekommen kann.*

Variante 2 - ein Mora in der rechten Seitenwand: *
*Vorteile: *



viel Kühlfläche
einfache Verschlauchung
die Kühlfläche auf der rechten Seite ist für den geplanten Standort von Vorteil
*Nachteile: *



irgendwie muss ein passender Ausschnitt in die Seitenwand...
die rechten 5,25"-Schächte werden evtl. durch den Mora blockiert - dadurch geht die Symmetrie in der Front verloren
Anmerkung: natürlich kann ich den Mora _auf _die Seitenwand setzen - dann kann ich aber auch gleich auf das große Gehäuse verzichten und ein halb so breites benutzen...
Aber: wie dieses Bild zeigt, ist eine asymmetrische Front auch gut machbar - auch, wenn das kein 343 ist.
Und: ganz symmetrisch bekomme ich die Front sowieso nicht, weil ich nur einen (offenen) Kartenleser einbaue...


*Variante 3+4 - mehrere Radis (oder Monsta-Radis) im Gehäuse verteilen: *
*Vorteile: *



viel Kühlfläche
die 5,25"-Schächte bleiben frei - für spätere Erweiterungen und als Luftzuführung
die Front bleibt sauber
keine - oder wenig - Arbeit für Ausschnitte
*Nachteile: *



viel Arbeit mit der Verschlauchung - und damit viele Fehlerquellen
das haben schon einige gemacht - 'Nachmachen' ist eigentlich nicht mein Stil


Wenn ich mir das recht überlege, muss ich nicht unbedingt die Symmetrie in der Front haben - der Rechner soll zunächst einmal funktionieren und dann leise sein - also kann ich mit den blockierten (rechten) 5,25"-Schächten leben.
Demnach wäre also die Variante 2 die beste....


Was meint Ihr?




Grüße


Jochen


----------



## kero81 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Da bin ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt ein bissl überfragt. Bin im Moment dran mir nen Rechner zum Aufnehmen und Rendern aufzubauen. Da kommt der gute alte 1090T und das gute alte MSI 790FX GD70 rein. Das hat ja auch nur SATA2/USB2. Ich bin mal gespannt wie "langsam" das ist. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Danger23 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Schön das du wieder zurück bist und es dir gut geht 

Ich würde auch Variante 2 nehmen. Das mit dem Ausschnitt in die Seitenwand wird sich sicher irgendwie machen lassen. Ich würde den Radi aber schon direkt einbauen und nicht an die Seitenwand aussen setzen. Erstens finde ich es optisch nicht ansprechend und zweitens wird das breite Gehäuse dadurch nur noch breiter was wiederum der Optik nicht gut tut.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

@Danger23 - da gebe ich Dir Recht: _auf_ die Seitenwand is' nicht!
Ich warte mal ab, was von Martma und Stempel-Hauser kommt - und wie sich der Kauf des 343 entwickelt.

Mal sehen; wenn sich die Variante 1 durch die Möglichkeit, den Deckel zu kriegen, ergibt, dann nehme ich die Variante - dann muss das Regalbrett drüber halt etwas höher; Sch*** was drauf.

Die einbautechnischen Vorteile der Variante 1 gegenüber der Variante 2 haben was für sich:


ich blockiere mir nur zwei 5,25"-Schächte (einen je Seite) ganz, zwei weitere teilweise (kleine Einbauten wie Kartenleser oder Aquaero passen noch).
im Gehäuse ergibt sich evtl. von selbst ein Luftstrom - warme Luft steigt nach oben - was eine passive Verwendung des Mora erleichtert.
Optisch bessere Lösung, da der Mora bündig mit dem Deckel eingebaut werden kann
einfachere Montage, da der Mora in den Rahmen eingesetzt wird
keine größeren Blecharbeiten erforderlich - ich muss nicht den rechten 5,25"-Schacht raus nehmen, sondern nur beide 5,25"er im oberen Bereich anschneiden
ich habe insgesamt etwas mehr Platz für den Einbau, da der Abstand vom Deckel zum Mainboardtray 9,5cm beträgt - das langt für den 8,5cm 'dicken' Mora in jedem Fall...
ich brauche das Netzteil nicht ändern; bei Variante 2 müsste ich da eine neue Blende machen, in welche das Netzteil hochkant eingebaut wird - das bekomme ich notfalls zwar hin, muss ich aber nicht haben...
die Symmetrie der Front bleibt weitgehend erhalten
Ich kann in der Front eventuell weitere Teile - Filter, AGB - einbauen
Ich kann evtl. in die rechte Seite auch ein Fenster setzen - vielleicht passt dieses Teil auf beide Seiten; dass sehe ich, wenn ich das 343 hier habe.
Ich vermute jedenfalls, dass die beiden Seitenwände baugleich sind...




Wobei sich hier noch die Frage ergibt: AGB, Filter, HDD und Pumpe kommen....


in die rechte Hälfte des Gehäuses
teilweise (AGB, evtl. Filter) in die linke Hälfte
in die 5,25"-Schächte


Mann könnte...... 

Was haben wir denn sonst noch so alles?





*AGB:* Ich denke, den AGB setze ich in jedem Fall in die linke Gehäusehälfte - ich denke dabei an den hier.
*Pumpe:* Die Pumpe kommt in die rechte Hälfte - da kann ich sie ohne Rücksicht auf die Optik in so eine Dämmbox setzen sowie entkoppeln (Shoggy PLUS Entkoppler).
*Filter:* Beim Filter denke ich wieder an diesen hier. Der kann beispwielsweise in die Seitenwand des linken 5,25"-Schachtes oder gleich in die (Gehäuse-)Seitenwand.
_HDD:_ Die HDD wird diesmal nicht wassergekühlt, denn dieser Kühler hat sich nicht bewährt: der Körperschall war nicht ausreichend gedämmt. 
Die HDD kommt also in einen Himuro - den ich evtl. noch zuätzlich entkoppele... Ob sich der Himuro hinsichtlich der Temperaturen bewährt, wird sich zeigen - wenn nicht, kann ich immer noch umbauen...
Der Himuro kommt in den rechten 5,25"-Schacht.
beide 5,25"-Schächte werden wohl überwiegend (die unteren zwei Drittel) mit Lüftungselementen ausgerüstet.


Soweit erstmal diese Gedankengänge....


grüße


Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Der Deckel von Martma sieht ja einfach nur  aus. Da gibt es doch eigentlich gar nichts mehr zu überlegen. 
Weniger Schlauchanschlüsse und einfache Verlegung bedeuten auch erheblich weniger Risiko. Du hattest da ja schon so Deine Erfahrungen...
So ein dusseliges Regalbrett wirst Du ja wohl im Laufe der geplanten Renovierung versetzen können. Das Argument zählt nicht. 

Also los, 343 abholen und den Deckel zu Martma, wir wollen Bilder sehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Ich denke auch: wenn ich den Deckel von Martma kriegen kann, wird's Variante 1 - _der_ Deckel ist einfach nur Lecker!

Das Regal wird nicht das Problem sein; ich denke inzwischen über 'nen komplett neuen Schreibtisch nach - womit sich dann auch alles andere ändert.
Eventuell wird's dieser Schreibtisch, neben den dann noch ein extra Tisch für Rechner und Laserdrucker kommt - da ist dann genug Platz für alles vorhanden.

Übernächste Woche - also zwischen 17. und 22.06. - will ich mal mit meinem Grundriss zum Innenarchitekten gehen und mir ein paar Vorschläge ausarbeiten lassen.
Den Innenarchitekten fällt bestimmt mehr ein, als mir....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Tgt79 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

@Schienenbruch: ganz sicher. Innenarchitekten fällt eigentlich IMMER etwas ein.
Viel Spaß (und nicht ganz so viele Fails)

Tgt79


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

So, mit der Renoviererei bin ich fast durch: morgen baue ich die letzten beiden Schubladenelemente und den letzten Schrank auf.

Mit der Wakü tut sich auch was: der Kollege, der mir sein 343 verkaufen will, will es mir kommende Woche vorbei bringen - wenn mein Dienstplan passt.

Anbei ein Abschiedsbild meines alten Schreibtisches und ein Bild des neuen Schreibtisches.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Tgt79 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

sieht schick aus, so würde ich auch gerne wohnen/arbeiten
Tgt79


----------



## affli (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi,

Na wenn das mal nicht eine Steigerung der Arbeits- und Gamingsituation ist weiss ich ja auch nicht mehr!


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So langsam wird's - ich bin mit Renovieren durch.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf's Weihnachtsgeld warten, dann kommen die letzten neuen Sachen in die Bude: Couch, Sessel und Couchtisch sind auch 'fällig'.

Nebenbei mache ich mir aber schon ein paar Gedanken zum neuen Rechner...
Heute kommt - endlich - der Kollege, von dem ich das Lian-Li 343 kaufen will, vorbei.

Wenn's Geld langt, geht der Deckel gleich nächsten Monat zum Lasern - es kommt ein Ausschnitt für 'nen Mora in den Deckel.

Nun muss ich mir ja langsam ein paar grundsätzliche Gedanken machen - da ich in den letzten Monaten keine Zeit  für PC-Zeitschriften hatte, hab' ich irgendwie 'den Anschluß verloren'.
Wie war das noch gleich - Sockel FM 1 und FM 2 sind eigentlich Serversockel, der AM 3+ ist der aktuelle AMD-Sockel für's Spielen?

Wenn dem so ist, bliebe mir eigentlich nur ein Mainboard: das Asus Crosshair V Formula.

An Grafikkarte denke ich an zwei 7870er oder so.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Juhu, Jochen ist wieder da!
Ich drücke die Daumen, dass das Case endlich kommt.

Die Grafikkartenkombi ist nicht übel, ich habe mir ein SLI-System mit zwei GTX 660 geholt.....Microruckler musst du suchen, sauschnell und unter 300,-€ und über GTX 780 Niveau.....Auch meine 2 HD 7870XT rennen auf Titan-Niveau, aber Microruckler sind deutlich stärker wahrnehmbar. Allerdings nur im Syntetischen Benchmark.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Ich hab' ja erst an 'ne Titan gedacht - aber ich muss auch ein wenig auf das Budgett achten....
Und da ich keine Highest-End-Lösung brauche, sollte ein SLI- oder Crosfire-Gespann ausreichen.

Eigentlich wollet ich mir noch 'ne (dritte) Cuda-Grafikkarte für die Videoumwandlung einbauen - ich hab' aber Zweifel, ob ich damit noch 'ne Beschleunigung der Videoumwandlung erreichen kann.
Denn: scheinbar ist der begrenzende Faktor die Ein- und Ausgabe - also die Festplatte, von der gelesen oder auf die gespeichert wird.
Und da hilft nur 'ne SSD, was ich im derzeitigen Rechner realisieren konnte.

Ob ich für's System eine SSD als Einbaukarte oder eine 'konvetionelle' SSD nehme, ist auch noch nicht 'raus - hast Du nicht eine SSD auf Karte irgendwo drin?

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: der Kollege mit dem Case steht im Stau - die A57 ist wegen Unfall dicht....


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hab den Revo wieder vertickt, braucht beim Start länger und im Betrieb ist die Mehrleistung nicht spürbar gewesen, nur in Benchmarks. Nimm ne schnelle Sata 3 SSd mit viel Speicherplatz. Haste gefühlt mehr von.
Und der Arbeitsspeicher ist momentan interessant:
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-2400 » Team Group Vulcan Series Orange, DDR3-2400, CL11 - 8 GB Kit
Dann kriegste Centurion-Niveau mit nem 8350er


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Denn also keinen Revo - auch gut; spart eine Backplate...

Ich nehme wahrscheinlich die 250GB-Samsung SSD aus meinem jetzigen Rechner und dazu zwei weitere in der Größe - eine für die eigenen Daten, eine für den Video-Ausgang.
Alle drei Sata 6GB, also Sata 3.
Dann bleiben bei mir drei kleinere - 128GB - über, von denen ich eine weg gebe, eine als Reserve behalte und die Dritte für den Video-Eingang nutze.

Mit dem Speicher hat's noch ein wenig Zeit - erstmal muss ich mir ein Mainboard ausgucken.

Was - in drei Teufels Namen - ist ein 8350er?


Muß jetzt zum Dienst - Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Willst du dir etwa den FX 9590 holen?

Der FX 8350 sollte doch reichen


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Ich hab' da momentan absolut keinen Durchblick, welche CPU nun wie stark ist - gibt's da irgendwo 'ne (Leistungs-)Tabelle zu?
Wie viele Kerne haben die Viecher denn so?
8 (reale) wollte ich mir schon gönnen - so absolut der schnelleste braucht er nicht zu sein.
Viedeoumwandlung ist die (Leistungs-) bestimmende Anwendung bei mir - und die wird durch den Ein-/Ausgabeprozess auf der Festplatte (SSD) gebremst, also kann ich über die CPU da nix mehr gewinnen.

Der 9590 ist preislich in meiner Range - bei Mindfactory kriege ich den für 270€; warum nicht?
Das Problem dürfte da eher das Mainboard sein: für den 9590 brauche ich das Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z - und das ist bei Asus.de nicht gelistet.
Der Eumel ist allerdings bei Mindfactory für 183€ gelistet, also auch im Budgett unter zu bringen.
Dazu ein wenig - so 16GB - DDR 3 2400er RAM für unter 200€ - da bekomme ich den 'Kernrechner' für unter 700€; das liegt absolut im Budgett.

Dazu ein wenig SSD's (insgesamt vier) und ein gutes Netzteil - da denke ich an ein BeQuiet Dark power Pro 10 für 160€ - und ich hab' den Rechner zusammen.

Dann fehlt nur noch die Wasserkühlung....
Da denke ich an einen FullCoverKühler von Lehni und Klutten für's Mainboard, einen XSPC RAM-Kühler, für die CPU natürlich den Heatkiller 3.0 und für die Garfikkarten EK-Kühler - oder auch welche von Klutten und Lehni; da muss ich bei den beiden mal anfragen.
Dazu ein Mora 3 mit ein paar BeQuiet-Lüfters drauf, 'ne schnukelige Laing DDC, ein Aquaero 5, 'n Filter, rote BitsPower-Anschlüsse, etwas Schlauch - da bin ich mir über die Farbe noch unschlüssig: rot, schwarz oder klar? - usw. usf..

Wo ich mir unschlüssig bin, ist Sleeve: hab' ich noch nicht gemacht und ich bin mir unsicher, ob ich dafür die Fingerfertigkeit habe....

Das wird schon ein paar Euros kosten....


----------



## Tgt79 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Leistungstabelle wüsste ich jetzt keine aktuelle, das Problem am 9590 ist, dass diese "CPU" hauptsächlich ein mit Gewalt auf 5GHz geprügelter FX-8xxx und mehr Heizung als irgenwas anderes ist (1,5V vcore u. >230W Verbrauch). In dem Hinblick könnte es mit dem HK 3.0 vielleicht auch von der Kühlung her eng werden.
Ansonsten finde ich die Konfi auf den ersten Blick eig. ganz gut

Edit: Außerdem hat der FX-9590 (wie auch die FX-8xxx Serie) dank Bulldozer auch keine 8 "echten" Kerne, sondern 4 Module mit insg. 8 "halben" - quasi Hardware-HT  )
EditEdit: Wenn die Anschlüsse rot sind, würde ich den Schlauch schwarz machen, gibt nen schönen Kontrast. Andererseits bin ich in der Hinsicht auch nicht unbedingt die beste Beratung

Grüße
Tgt79


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Ich hab' eben mal bei AMD ein wenig gestöbert.
Demnach hat's den 9590 als Spitzen-CPU und den 9370 als 'kleinen Bruder'.
Beide sind mit 220W gelistet.
Aber: im Hauptanwendungsbereich (Videoumwandlung) bringt die stärkere CPU nix mehr - der Ein-/Ausgabe-Pfad limitiert.
Schon jetzt langweilt sich mein 1090T auch dann, wenn ich die Videoumwandlung zweimal starte...
Insoweit reicht mir an sich der 8350 aus - man muss ja auch an die Stromrechnung denken.....

Dann komme ich vielleicht auch mit dem AnFiTec Solei hin - der sieht meiner Meinung nach genausogut aus, wie der HK 3.0.
Vielleicht nehme ich auch den XSPC Raystorm oder den Phobya UC-2 LT, die sind beleuchtbar und sehen gut aus - wenn ich den 8350 nehme, brauche ich ja nicht das letzte Bischen an Leistung.
Wobei mir der XSPC besser gefällt.

Leider hat mir Klutten mit geteilt, dass es mit Klutten/Lehni-Kühler nix wird - den beiden fehlt derzeit einfach die Zeit.

Dann muss ich mal sehen, welche Grafikkarten und -Kühler es werden - da ich auch in dem Bereich keine High-End-Lösung brauche, kann ich mir die Grafikkarten nach Optik (und Budgett) aussuchen.

Bei den Grafikkarten komme ich auf eine GeForce GTX 770 mit einem EK-Kühler oder eine mit einem matten Kühler.
Da reicht mir eventuell auch eine aus...

Das mit dem schwarzen Schlauch ist 'ne Idee - wobei ich inzwischen an schwarze Anschlüsse und klaren Schlauch mit roter Flüssigkeit denke.
Wobei ich ja - siehe mein erstes Tagebuch - mit roter Flüssigkeit schon mal auf die Nase gefallen bin; siehe Bild.

Mal sehen...

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Ach, deswegen haste mir die Rote vererbt


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Nee, das war das neue Gemisch - das hab' ich noch nicht getestet.

Bei mir geht's in ein paar Tagen auch weiter - ich muss erstmal die Werkstatt umbauen.
Da ist derzeit so gut wie gar kein Platz - schon gar nicht für ein 50*50cm-Gehäuse....

Was die Garfikkarte angeht, muss ich mal sehen - vielleicht wird's diesmal eine fertige, wassergekühle Karte...

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*



			
				Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Garfikkarte angeht, muss ich mal sehen - vielleicht wird's diesmal eine fertige, wassergekühle Karte...


 Oh ja, dass halte ich für eine ausgesprochen gute Idee. Wenn ich mal so zurückschaue auf den bisherigen Verschleiß an Grafikkarten, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es auf Dauer doch etwas billiger wird. 

Lass doch einfach diese blöde Farbe aus dem Wasser. Macht einfach nur Stress das Zeug. Du kennst doch meine verchromten Knickschutzfedern? Ich habe, wie so oft, überhaupt keine Ahnung, ob es technisch machbar ist, und ob überhaupt jemand so etwas macht, aber schwarze Schläuche mit rot eloxierten Federn (passend zu den Anschlüssen) sehen bestimmt gut aus (Floh ins Ohr setz). 

Steht Dein Kollege immer noch im Stau oder weshalb gibt es noch keine Fotos vom Case? 

LG


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Die Fotos kommen noch - der Kollege war 'ne Stunde später hier.
Mir fehlt bloß im Moment die Zeit - heute war's 'ne Dreizehnstundenschicht....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Tgt79 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Autsch - bloß gut dass ich Student bin . Aber ernsthaft jetzt - 13h ist schon ganz schön hart (und soweit ich weiß eig. auch garnicht  zulässig?)
Hoffe, das bleibt nicht so - wir wollen Bilder


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Nee, das ist schon 'ne Ausnahme.

Ich muss mal sehen, was am Wochenende so alles ansteht - wenn's klappt, mache ich ein paar Bilders.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Jetzt stellt sich mir ja noch 'ne andere Überlegung - das Mainboard betreffend.
Oder richtiger: zwei Überlegungen.

Einerseits überlege ich, auf das '-Z' zu verzichten und statt dessen das 'normale' Crosshair V Formula zu nehmen.
Denn ich habe (wie oben schon beschrieben) ernsthafte Zweifel, ob der 9*** mir was bringt oder ob ich später die CPU tausche.
Daraus folgt: wenn der 9*** nicht 'ansteht', reicht auch das 'normale' Crosshair V Formula.

Die zweite Überlegung betrifft das Mainboard bzw. dessen Kühler: nehme ich ein fertig umgebautes Crosshair V Formula oder baue ich selbst um?
Eigentlich neige ich dazu, selber umzubauen, zumal ich da bisher keine Probleme hatte.
Bei Caseking gibt es zwar ein fertig umgebautes Crosshair V Formula Z, aber da vermisse ich die Kühlung der Southbridge...
Außerdem gefallen mir die Kühler von AnFiTec besser, was dann diese Kühler zur Folge hätte.
Da ist dann alles gekühlt, auch, wenn es sechs Anschlüsse dafür braucht.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Ich schon wieder....

So, ich hab' inzwischen die ersten Bilder da....

Es fängt alles an, wie immer: mit 'ner Kiste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da liegt noch was drauf - runter damit und auf die Kiste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist was schönes drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, das ist ja was: nochmal eingepackt!
Erinnert mich irgendwie an diese Holzpuppen, wo immer noch eine drin ist - wie heißen die noch gleich?

Na, fällt mir im Moment nicht ein; egal - weiter geht's: weg mit der Folie!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da liegen haufenweise kleine Teile -was das wohl ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal eingepackt - also: auspacken!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5,25"-Blenden!
Insgesamt sind es - wenig überaschend - 18 Stück; gott sei Dank die geschlossenen: die mit den Löchern mag' ich nicht.

Da steht aber noch was in der Gegend umher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Laufwerkskäfig ist bereits montiert; den werde ich ausbauen und kürzen müssen, sonst bekomme ich den Mora oben nicht hinein.
Oder ich kürze den Mora.... Wohl besser nicht!
Aus der anderen Richtung: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da schimmert doch 'ne Farbe durch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neon-Grün ist's - auch diesen Kantenschutz werde ich entfernen - grün-schwarz ist nicht mein Ding.
Ist halt Geschmackssache...

Das Gehäuse, der Rahmen und das Zubehör sind schwarz eloxiert bzw. gepulvert - das gefällt mir sehr gut, zumal einiges an Zubehör dabei ist.
Soweit erstmal die erste Ration Bilder - ich mach' die Woche noch mehr.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Das sieht doch schon mal ganz ordentlich aus, wenn man sich das grüne Teil wegdenkt. Gepulvert ist auch, jetzt kann es losgehen. 

Ist der LW-Käfig geschraubt oder genietet? Unbedingt das untere Ende abtrennen! 





			
				Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Caseking gibt es zwar ein fertig umgebautes Crosshair V Formula Z, aber da vermisse ich die Kühlung der Southbridge...


Das MB sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus. Erzeugt die Southbridge denn so viel Wärme, dass sie gekühlt werden muss?


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Das grüne Teil ist nur Kantenschutz - der fliegt natürlich 'raus.
Der LW-Käfig ist (leider) genietet, aber ich habe auch noch genug Nieten bekommen - auch schwarze Nieten.

Die Southbridge wil ich eigentlich nur sicherheitshalber gekühlt haben - da ich keine zusätzlichen Lüfter verbauen werde, könnten sich da sonst Probleme ergeben.

Wobei ich heute ein wenig gestöbert habe: das Crosshair V Formula Z ist ein ganzes Ende preiswerter als das 'normale' Crosshair V Formula - rund 50-100€, je nach Anbieter.
Außerdem hindert mich ja niemand, auf das Board von Caseking noch 'nen Southbridgekühler drauf zu setzen.

Das Crosshair Formula-Z bringt mir auch noch einige andere Vorteile, welche ich beim 'normalen' Crosshair V Formula nicht finden konnte:


8 statt 7 Sata-Anschlüsse intern - bei meinen Plänen kann ich den zusätzlichen Sata-Anschluß bestimmt noch brauchen....
Fast-Boot-Switch (ermöglicht schnelle Booten ohne vorigen Hardwaretest)
Direct-Key (direkter Zugang zum BIOS ohne Tastaturnutzung - meine G19 ist da etwas zickig....) - wie ich mich kenne, lege ich den Taster noch nach außen....
zwei statt einem PCIe x1-Anschluß; dafür hat das 'normale' Formula einen PCI-Anschluß - den ich nicht brauche....
DDR3-2400-RAM-Unterstützung - das 'normale' geht nur bis 2133; lieber habe ich etwas 'Reserve'...
beide Mainboards unterstützen - offiziell - nur CPU's bis zu 140W; wie soll da der 9*** drauf passen?
Bevor ich mir da Ärger einhandele - ich denke da nur an die Probleme, die mir mal ein 'schwaches' 750W-Netzteil brachte - verzichte ich lieber auf den FX-9*** und nehme den 8350.
Andererseits ist das Formula-Z mit "FX 9000 series CPU Support" gekennzeichnet; also hab' ich 'notfalls' eher etwas Reserve als beim Formula.
ROG-Connect und die dazu gehörenden Übertaktungsfunktionen bieten beide Mainboards, ebenso Crossfire-Unterstützung.
Insgesamt spricht also einiges für das Crosshair V Formula-Z.


Ich habe auch noch mal wegen der CPU gestöbert: der FX-9370 kostet nur 40€ mehr als der FX-8350 - das ist mir der 'Spaß' wert; die nochmal 100€ mehr für den FX-9590 ist es mir nicht wert.
Ähnliches gilt für den RAM: ich denke über 2600er oder 2660er RAM nach, wahrscheinlich werden es zwei Riegel zu je 8GB - das spart den zweiten RAM-Kühler.

Wobei ich bei den RAM-Kühlern noch schwanke: nehme ich den verchromten von Koolance oder den beleuchteten von XSPC?
Ich denke, der XSPC passt besser zum beleuchteten Raystorm.


Ich denke auch über eine PCIe-SSD nach.
Da sich - laut Nobbi - die RevoDrive nicht unbedingt bewährt hat (nicht schneller als 'ne normale SSD), denke ich über die Asus-Raidr nach.
Ich weiß nur nicht, wie die Belegung der PCIe-Slot's beim Formula-Z ist.


Mal sehen....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Nimm die XSPC, sehen klasse aus!


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Was haben wir denn so inzwischen?



Mainboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z mit dem lightcoverset von AnfiTec. 
Das AnfiTec-Set hat den Nachteil, dass ich 'ne zusätzliche Farbe im System bekäme: Kupfer.
Alternative: auch fertig wassergekühlt mit EK-Kühler und einem extra Southbridgekühler
als CPU den FX-9370 von AMD.
als CPU-Kühler den XSPC-Raystorm
Team Group 2666er-RAM mit 2* 8GB-Riegeln und CL11-Latenzen
Dazu den RAM-Kühler von XSPC
als Systemplatte eine Asus Raidr PCIe-Ssd mit 240GB - das reicht 'ne Weile.
eine - vorhandene - 120Gb-Ssd als Ein- und eine 240GB-Ssd als Ausgang für die Videoumwandlung
da ich als Haupthobby die Fotografie habe, brauch' ich noch 'ne Hdd - leider, aber große Ssd's sind mir einfach noch zu teuer. 
Eine 480Gb-Ssd kostet immerhin schon 300€ - und ich brauche mehr Platz, so 1000Gb müssen's schon werden.
Die bekomme ich für 470€, eine 2-Tb-Hdd mit Himuro kriege ich für 90€.
Ich hoffe nur, dass der Himuro auch ausreichend entkoppelt.....
als optissches Laufwerk einen DVD-Brenner - da reicht ein einfacher für 20€.
Netzteil wird ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 Modular mit 750 - das sollte ausreichend sein.
Steuerung wird - natürlich - das Aquaero 5 Pro mit einer schwarzen Blende - und wassergekühlter Leistungsstufe.





Was haben wir sonst noch - oder auch nicht?
Bei der Grafikkarte schwanke ich noch: 



eine GTX 670 mit einem XSPC-Kühler - den müsste ich selbst aufbauen. Gibbet aber einen einheitlichen Look.
eine GTX 780 mit einem vormontierten XSPC-Kühler. Die ist an sich außerhalb meines geplanten Budgetts - würde aber auch einen einheitlichen Look ergeben.
eine EVGA-GTX 770 mit vormontiertem, mattem Kühler. Liegt im Budegtt und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.
eine Palit-GTX 770 mit einem vormontierten, klaren EK-Kühler. Das wäre an sich meine erste Wahl, auch vom Budgett her.


Ich hab' gestern bei Caseking angerufen: dort konnte mir auch keiner  sagen, welche der angebotenen 670er nun im Referenzdesign ist, und  welche nicht....

Wie ich mich kenne, nehme ich am Ende doch  die 780 mit dem XSPC-Kühler - das erspart die Suche nach 'ner GTX 670 im  Referenzlayout; da habe ich ja bei den 5770ern auch ewig gesucht...
Obwohl die 780 ganz klar 'Perlen vor die Säue' wäre - so viel (Grafik-)Leistung brauch' ich ganz sicher nicht.


Ich wollte heute ja noch Fotos machen, bin aber nicht dazu gekommen: ich habe softwareseitig was ausprobiert - und bin gescheitert (was aber nicht so tragisch ist).
egal, morgen hab' ich Frühdienst und dann etwas Zeit (Samstag Nachmittag und Sonntag), um weitere Fotos zu machen.


Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Was haben wir denn so inzwischen?



Mainboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z mit dem lightcoverset von AnfiTec. 
Das AnfiTec-Set hat den Nachteil, dass ich 'ne zusätzliche Farbe im System bekäme: Kupfer.
*Alternative:* fertig wassergekühlt mit EK-Kühler und einem extra Southbridgekühler
als CPU den FX-9370 von AMD.
als CPU-Kühler den XSPC-Raystorm 

Team Group 2666er-RAM mit 2* 8GB-Riegeln und CL11-Latenzen
Dazu den RAM-Kühler von XSPC 
als Systemplatte eine Asus Raidr PCIe-Ssd mit 240GB - das reicht 'ne Weile.
eine - vorhandene - 120Gb-Ssd als Ein- und eine 240GB-Ssd als Ausgang für die Videoumwandlung
da ich als Haupthobby die Fotografie habe, brauch' ich noch 'ne Hdd - leider, aber große Ssd's sind mir einfach noch zu teuer. 
Eine 480Gb-Ssd kostet immerhin schon 300€ - und ich brauche mehr Platz, so 1000Gb müssen's schon werden.
Die bekomme ich für 470€, eine 2-Tb-Hdd mit Himuro kriege ich für 90€.
Ich hoffe nur, dass der Himuro auch ausreichend entkoppelt.....
als optissches Laufwerk einen DVD-Brenner - da reicht ein einfacher für 20€.
Für Blue-Ray hab' ich nach wie vor keine Verwendung...
Netzteil wird ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 Modular mit 750 - das sollte ausreichend sein.
Steuerung wird - natürlich - das Aquaero 5 Pro mit einer schwarzen Blende - und wassergekühlter Leistungsstufe.





Was haben wir sonst noch - oder auch nicht? 
Bei der Grafikkarte schwanke ich noch: 



eine GTX 670 mit einem XSPC-Kühler - den müsste ich selbst aufbauen. Gibbet aber einen einheitlichen Look.
eine GTX 780 mit einem vormontierten XSPC-Kühler. Die ist an sich außerhalb meines geplanten Budgetts - würde aber auch einen einheitlichen Look ergeben.
eine EVGA-GTX 770 mit vormontiertem, mattem Kühler. Liegt im Budegtt und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.
eine Palit-GTX 770 mit einem vormontierten, klaren EK-Kühler. Das wäre an sich meine erste Wahl, auch vom Budgett her.


Ich hab' gestern bei Caseking angerufen: dort konnte mir auch keiner  sagen, welche der angebotenen 670er nun im Referenzdesign ist, und  welche nicht....
Wie ich mich kenne, nehme ich am Ende doch  die 780 mit dem XSPC-Kühler - das erspart die Suche nach 'ner GTX 670 im  Referenzlayout; da habe ich ja bei den 5770ern auch ewig gesucht...
Obwohl die 780 ganz klar 'Perlen vor die Säue' wäre - so viel (Grafik-)Leistung brauch' ich ganz sicher nicht.

Wo ich auch noch schwanke, ist die Farbkombi: 


Schläuche farblos, Anschlüsse rot, Wasser schwarz oder klar
Schläuche farblos, Anschlüsse silber oder schwarz, Wasser rotes Fertiggemisch
 
Ich wollte heute ja noch Fotos machen, bin aber nicht dazu gekommen: ich habe softwareseitig was ausprobiert - und bin gescheitert (was aber nicht so tragisch ist).
egal, morgen hab' ich Frühdienst und dann etwas Zeit (Samstag Nachmittag und Sonntag), um weitere Fotos zu machen.


Grüße


Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (1. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Wenn EVGA GTX 670, dann ist sie normalerweise immer im Referenzdesign.
 Ansonsten einfach bei ek waterblocks auf die kompatibilitätsliste schauen:

CoolingConfigurator.com

 LG Nobbi


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Der EK-Konfigurator bringt mir nur nix - ich will ja 'nen XSPC-Kühler aufsetzen.
Oder sind die EK-Kühler alle nur für das Referenzdesign?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Hier nochmal ein - älteres - Bild meines alten Schreibtisches:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Zeitschriften in den Stehsammlern sind verschenkt, die Bücher in den anderen Regalen in zwei Billy's im Schlafzimmer verstaut.

Da ist der neue Schreibtisch schon ein riesiger Fortschritt!

Ich hol' jetzt das Gehäuse hervor und mach' noch ein paar Fotos...


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

wie versprochen, nun noch einige Bilder vom neuen Gehäuse - besser gesagt: vom Zubehör.

Da ist zunächst mal der zweite Laufwerkskäfig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Laufwerkskäfige werde ich kürzen müssen - und das geht später nur unten, da oben die Querverbindung ist.
Dann ist da noch einer - von drei - HDD-Haltern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei diesem ist die Pulverung leider nicht ganz perfekt (hinten rechts), aber das ist kein Problem: wenn ich die HDD-Halter brauchen sollte (ich benutze ja vsl. nur SSD's und keine HDD's), ist diese Stelle sowieso durch die HDD verdeckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ist da noch das Rückblech des 343-Gehäuses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist die I/O-Blende mit gepulvert - die werde ich rausnehmen müssen und gegen die meines neuen Mainboards austauschen müssen.
Die werde ich (mit Sprühdose) auch schwarz lackieren; Pulvern lohnt sich da nicht.

Und dann ist da noch etwas Silverstone-Zubehör:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal ein 'Clear-CMOS-Braket' von Silverstone.
Das werd' ich so nicht brauchen, aber ich will ja evtl. den 'Direct-Key' vom Mainboard nach draußen legen - und dafür bietet sich das 'Clear-CMOS-Braket' einfach an.

Außerdem sind da noch zwei Packungen mit zusammen 8 schwarzen Slot-Blenden.
Die passen - da eloxiert und nicht lackiert oder gepulvert - farblich nicht so gut; ich werde sie wahrscheinlich gegen die von Lian-Li austauschen (müssen); die sind lackiert und dürften farblich besser passen.

Soweit erstmal dies.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Was haben wir sonst noch - oder auch nicht?
> Bei der Grafikkarte schwanke ich noch:
> 
> 
> ...



Hier keiner weiter 'ne Meinung zu?


----------



## Tgt79 (4. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Also ich wär ja ansich irgenwie fast schon für die gtx780 - sieht meiner Meinung nach am besten aus.


----------



## Timmynator (4. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hier keiner weiter 'ne Meinung zu?


 
Ja wennze so frachst...persönlich gefällt mir der Kühler von der Palit am Besten. Vorsicht, auch hier wieder subjektive Meinung: der matte EK sieht mit den Kringeln drauf aus wie Luftpolsterfolie, der XSPC wirkt als wäre er aus Lego-Steinen zusammengefriemelt. Da bleibt nach Eliminationsverfahren ja auch nur der klare EK übrig, zufällig wirkt er auch ästhetisch am besten 

(pssst, wer hat 770er SLI gesagt?  )


----------



## nobbi77 (4. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

nach fast zwei Stunden telefonischer Beratung....es wird wohl gtx 770 von EVGA mit XSPC-Kühler

Ich tendierte zwar zu einer GTX 650, aber...klonk!


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Ich würde eher zu _zwei_ GTX 650 neigen - aber da gibbet keine XSPC-Kühlers für...
680er im Referenzdesign sind kaum noch zu kriegen - sonst würden es zwei davon werden.

Ich hab' mal bei HT4You gestöbert.
Im Grafikkartentest sehe ich, dass zwei GTX 680er im SLI-Modus 207% der GTX 580 erreichen (GTX 580=100%), während die Titan 'nur' 177% erreicht.
Auf Basis der GTX 680 sind es 134% bei der Titan und 162% beim 680er SLI-Gespann.
Mal sehen - ich kann evtl. bei E-Bay oder Amazon EVGA-GTX 680er bekommen und mit _zweien_ davon kriege ich _ganz_ locker Titan-Niveau!
Wird zwar auch ein wenig 'ne Geldfrage, aber das wird vielleicht auch noch...

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (6. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Da die GTX 770 noch schneller ist, als die GTX 680.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Ich bin immer noch am Stöbern....
Die 770 stellt sich als bessere Alternative zur 680 dar, und zwar aus mehreren Gründen:


die 770 ist ein wenig (6%) leistungsstärker.
die 770 ist ein ganzes Ende preiswerter (~320€ gegen 450€).
aktueller ist die 770 auch noch...
Somit bleibt es also bei (zumindest) einer EVGA GTX 770...


Also: 



eine EVGA GTX 770 mit 2048Mb Speicher - das wird erstmal reichen; wenn ein SLI-Gespann kommt (was recht wahrscheinlich ist), hab' ich 4096Mb Grafikspeicher, was für alle Zwecke ausreichen sollte.
ein XSPC-Razor VGA-Kühler
Zusammen kostet der Spaß 430€, was teuer genug ist - vor allem, wenn ich an ein SLI-Gespann denke.
Ein SLI-Gespann wäre mit 860€ immer noch 'n Ende peiwerter als 'ne Titan mit passendem XSPC-Kühler - die Kombi würd' mich 1050€ kosten.
Außerdem ist das 770er-SLI-Gespann noch 'n gutes Stück leistungsstärker als die Titan - ich rechne mit 30-50% mehr als die Titan...


Dann ist das also geklärt.


Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Ich knobel' gerade dran, wie ich meine alten Spiele (Comanche Gold, MechWarrior 4) wieder zum Laufen bringe.
Eine Variante - die mit dem Virtuellen PC mit XP drauf - hat nicht funktioniert.

Bleibt mir eigentlich nur die Neuinstallation mit zwei Systemen und BootManager.
Da der BootManager von Windows 7 kommt, muss ich also erst XP installieren und dann Windows 7 hinterher - was ein 'Format C' der System-Ssd erforderlich macht.

Ich würd's ja tun, aber ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, ob die Spiele auf meinem XP laufen - suche also eine andere Methode, das auszutesten....

Ich hab' zwar ein Backup-Program, mit dem in der Theorie eine Wiederherstellung des Systems möglich sein sollte, aber die Praxis könnte anders aussehen....


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Und NobLorRos hat wieder zugeschlagen...
Ich wollte mir - nun doch - gerade XP installieren; zur Sicherheit einfach mal auf eine der beiden HDD's im Rechner.
Dachte mir, dann wählste die einfach im BIOS als 1. Boot-Device aus und kannst testen, ob Comanche und MechWarrior auf dem XP laufen - was sie eigentlich sollten.
Das *Problem*: die XP-Cd's stürzen während der Vorbereitung der Installation mit 'nem Bluescreen ab...
Ich vermute als Ursache das neue BIOS, das ich auf's Gigabyte-Mainboard aufgespielt habe - was wiederum notwendig war, damit die Acronis-Not-Cd funktioniert!

Ich könnt' Ko****!


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. November 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, ich les' gerade die aktuelle PCGH....
Wie es aussieht, komm' ich um Windows 8 (eher: 8.1) doch nicht herum, wenn ich die volle UEFI-Unterstützung haben will - auch gut.
Hat da (Windows 8.1 und/oder UEFI) wer Erfahrungen und kann sie hier (kurz) posten?

Eine andere Frage ist die der Grafikkarte: lässt sich die neue R 290 von AMD nutzen?
Sollte ein (optisch) guter Wasserkühler dafür verfügbar sein, wäre der Eumel 'ne Überlegung wert.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (7. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich bin immer noch am Stöbern....
> Die 770 stellt sich als bessere Alternative zur 680 dar, und zwar aus mehreren Gründen:
> ...


 
Soweit ich hier gelesen habe verdoppelt sich der Vram nicht durch ein SLI Gespann ,sondern es wird nur der einer Karte genutzt ich würde mich da an deiner Stelle nochmal hier informieren ob sich der Vram verdoppelt bei SLI ,weil nachher hast du 2x 770 mit ner riesen Power ,aber es hapert dann in höheren Auflösungen am Vram dass wäre ja mehr als schade.


----------



## Kalmar (7. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Bei Multi-GPU-Lösungen arbeiten die Karten normalerweise in einem "Tandem" - Die Grafikdaten müssen aber in beide Karten für die korrekte Berechnung, du hast also nur den VRAM zur Verfügung, den die erste Karte mitbringt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Gut, zu wissen - dann also lieber die Variante mit 4GB V-RAM.
Muss ich halt nur herausfinden, ob der Kühler dann noch passt - der VRAM selbst muss ja nicht unbedingt gekühlt werden, oder?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

So, das war mal wieder ein Wochenende!

Ich wollte - testhalber, um zu sehen, ob meine alten Spiele noch laufen - Windows XP installieren.
Problem: XP kommt offensichtlich mit meinem Mainboard nicht klar.
Die SSD als Ursache konnte ich ausschließen, indem ich alle (4) Ssd's abgezogen habe.

Jedes Mal stürzt die XP-Installation mit BlueScreen ab und erzählt mir was von ChkDisk ausführen.

Das Dumme nur: irgendwie hab' ich mir dabei meine Windows 7-Installation zerschossen...
Na gut, auch kein Problem: für eine komplette Installation (einschließlich aller Anwendungen) brauche ich nur 5 Stunden.

Ich also Installiert und mich - Samstag Nacht um halb eins - gefreut, alles geschafft zu haben.

Sonntag Morgen schmeisse ich die Kiste an - stürzt nach dem 'Willkommen-Screen' mit BlueScreen ab!
Nach nochmal 10 Stunden wusste ich am Abend dann, wer Schuld war: ich hatte mir die neue Version von O&O Defrag (17, Build 468) von der Chip-Seite gezogen...
Egal, von wo ich mir die Version - auch bei O&O direkt - geladen habe, immer verursachte die Version 17.468 den BlueScreen!
Gut, dass ich mir nur die Demo gezogen habe und noch nicht bezahlt hab' - ich tät' mir sonst 'nen Wolf ärgern!

Nur: ich finde keine (seriöse) Quelle mehr, wo ich die Version 16 bekomme!

Na ja, jedenfalls konnte ich dann um 19 Uhr mit einer nochmaligen - sauberen - Neuinstallation anfangen und habe die bis Mitternacht auch erledigt bekommen.
ein bisschen Bammel hatte ich schon, wie ich vorhin meinen Rechner anwarf - hat aber einwandfrei geklappt.

So viel zu meinem Wochenende....


P.S.: Ich habe gerade eine entsprechende Anfrage an O&O Software gemacht; mal sehen, was die dazu sagen....


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Sagt Dir das Wort "Backup" etwas...?


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Ja, sagt mir was - und normalerweise ist mein Acronis auch sehr zuverlässig.
Nur: leider hatte Windows 7 diese ominöse 'System Reserviert'-Partition auf ein anderes Laufwerk gesetzt, welches ich nicht mit einem Backup 'versorgt' hatte - und diese 'System Reserviert'-Partition fehlte dann.
Ergebnis: Backup wertlos... (Konsequenz: beim Installieren von Windows 7 - und später auch Windows 8 - ziehe ich jetzt alle anderen Festplatten ab...).
Außerdem ist bei mir ab und zu eine Neuinstallation 'fällig', weil mein W7 'verschlackt' und ich diesen Reinigungstools - wie CCleaner und Co. - einfach nicht traue.

Meine Daten (und die sind ja der 'wertvolle' Teil der Software; alles andere ist ersetzbar) sind ja nicht betroffen; die hab' ich auf 'ner eigenen Ssd - und die hat ein doppeltes Backup auf zwei unterschiedlichen Hdd's.


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ja, sagt mir was - und normalerweise ist mein Acronis auch sehr zuverlässig.
> Nur: leider hatte Windows 7 diese ominöse 'System Reserviert'-Partition auf ein anderes Laufwerk gesetzt, welches ich nicht mit einem Backup 'versorgt' hatte - und diese 'System Reserviert'-Partition fehlte dann.
> 
> 
> Meine Daten (und die sind ja der 'wertvolle' Teil der Software; alles andere ist ersetzbar) sind ja nicht betroffen; die hab' ich auf 'ner eigenen Ssd - und die hat ein doppeltes Backup auf zwei unterschiedlichen Hdd's.


 

Lass mich raten. Du hast Bei der Installation des BS auf der SSD die anderen Platten nicht abgeklemmt?

PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD Optimierungen, Tipps, Tricks und FAQs (Update 27.09.2013)


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Genau - bisher hatte W7 diese 'System-Reserviert'-Partition auch auf der Systemplatte eingerichtet; dieses Mal komischerweise nicht...


----------



## nobbi77 (12. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

die Weg des Windows sind unergründlich. Amen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Ein neues Rätsel: ich habe mir - wie erwähnt - O&O Defrag 17.468 installiert.
Nach der Installation kommt es beim Booten nach dem Willkommensbildschirm zum BSOD.
So weit, so schlecht.
Nochmal neu installiert - und es läuft.
Nun wollte ich wissen, wodrann es liegt; also: noch mal neu installliert - und ich kriege O&O Defrag 17 nicht zum Laufen....
Ich habe die Installation, die ich durchgeführt habe, Schritt für Schritt nachvollzogen - immer mit dem gleichen, negativen Ergebnis.

Immerhin hab' ich ein Backup mit funktionierendem O&O Defrag 17, welches ich wieder aufgespielt habe - und das hab' ich nun aufgespielt.
Leider weist eben jene Installation 'ne kleine Macke auf: vor dem endgültigen Laden des Desktops legt der Rechner 'ne 'Microsoft-Gedenkminute' ein.

Verstanden hab' ich das Ganze nicht wirklich.....

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: Am WE installiere ich noch mal neu - und verzichte notfalls auf O&O Defrag 17; die 14er-Version tut's auch.


----------



## Icedaft (15. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Der tut es genauso und hat bei mir noch nie Probleme gemacht: Defraggler - File and Disk Defragmentation - Free Download Die Windowsboardmittel machen auch nichts anderes.


----------



## Timmynator (15. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Zumal W7/W8 eh nativ TRIM mitbringen...

@Schienenbruch: Ich hab was im Kopf, dass sich O&O (relativ unabhängig von der verwendeten Version) sich nicht mit einem *defender (Bitdefender? Windows Defender? Weiß' nicht mehr genau) verträgt. Hast du sowas zufällig laufen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Oha, gute Frage.
Wenn, dann nur den Windows-Defender - da muss ich heute Abend oder am WE mal nachsehen bzw. den auf dem Versuchssystem deaktivieren.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

Also: Windows-Defender ist's auch nicht - es klappt dennoch nicht.
Ich hab' 'nen neuen Fehlerwert ermitteln können, da ich das System zurücksetzen konnte.
Ich bekomme als Adress "Si3132r5.sys+3c3f0" zurück.
Also liegt der Fehler im Bereich des Si3132r5.sys - was auch immer das nun wieder für'n Treiber ist.
Im Moment nutze ich - vorübergehend, siehe unten - wieder O&O Defrag 14.

Vorübergehend deswegen, weil ich:


mir gerade Windows 8.1 bestellt habe; das will ich am kommenden Wochenende installieren.
mein neuer Rechner wohl keine Hdd's mehr bekommen wird.
Mein neuer Rechner bekommt als Betriebssystem mindestens Windows 8.1, wenn nicht schon Windows 9 - sobald davon die Beta verfügbar ist, werde ich mir diese ziehen und als Betriebssystem nutzen.
Ich habe schon bei Windows Vista und 7 am Betatest teilgenommen und dabei viel Spaß gehabt - zuminedest bei Windows 7, Vista flog nach drei Wochen zugunsten von XP von der Platte....


Beim neuen Rechner werde ich nur noch Ssd's einbauen:


240Gb Raidr als Systemdisk
256Gb Samsung 840 Evo als Datendisk (eigene Dateien)
120Gb Samsung (vorhanden) als Eingangsdisk für die Videobearbeitung
256Gb SanDisk (vorhanden) als Ausgangsdisk für die Videobearbeitung
2* Hdd-Wechselrahmen von Fantec für die Video- und Bildbearbeitung
In die beiden Wechselrahmen kann ich dann je nach Bedarf die Hdd's einsetzen.
Jetzt läuft bsp. noch 'ne 1TB-Hdd für meine Bilder ständig mit - die kommt in Zukunft nur noch in den Rechner, wenn ich tatsächlich Bilder bearbeiten will.


Bin ja mal gespannt, was mir Windows 8.1 bringt - an Problemen und Erfahrungen....


Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Icedaft (19. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

"240Gb Raidr als Systemdisk" Freut mich das Du das für uns testest...viel Spaß mit Treiber und Bootproblemen...    Wir erwarten deinen Bericht dazu...

Asus RoG RAIDR Express 240 GB PCIe-SSD im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hab' ich gelesen - genauso aber auch den Report von PCGH...

Mal sehen - wird wohl auf jeden Fall interessant.
Auch, weil dann der Umstieg auf UEFI-'Bios' und Windows 9 gleichzeitig ansteht.
UEFI bringt ja auch noch einiges neues...
Aber: Wenn's mich beisst, baue ich die Raidr testhalber schon in meinen jetzigen Rechner ein.

Da hätte ich ja dann die normale Ssd mit Windows 7 als Backu für den Fall der Fälle parat.
Und später demontiere ich den jetzigen Rechner erst auseinander, wenn der neue einwandfrei läuft.


----------



## Timmynator (19. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Also liegt der Fehler im Bereich des Si3132r5.sys - was auch immer das nun wieder für'n Treiber ist.


 
Scheint ein Miniport-Treiber für ein Software Raid 5 zu sein. Hast du sowas laufen oder laufen gehabt?


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Ein Software-Raid hab' ich nicht - und auch lange nicht mehr gehabt.
Zuletzt mit zwei Hdd's - das muss so ungefähr drei Jahre her sein....

Ich weiß nicht, warum das knackst - und auch nicht, warum es auf dem einen System, das ich noch als Backup da habe, plötzlich gelaufen ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. November 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, bei mir wird sich das Wochenende was tun: es sind drei Pakete da.....

Bis gleich.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. November 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

So, da bin ich wieder: es geht weiter!

Es fängt alles an, wie immer: mit einem Karton....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'N paar Beulen hat er ja ab bekommen....

Dennoch: den Karton kann man öffnen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunder, Wunder: es ist was drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komisch, ist genau das, was ich bestellt habe.....

Was haben wir denn da?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen Reichelt-Katalog - kann man immer brauchen und kostet nix.

eine Schachtel von Gainward:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist 'ne Grafikkarte drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist die Süß!

Ist aber nicht für mich - mir reicht meine 6850 noch die letzte paar Monate hin -, sondern für einen Freund in Berlin; dem spendiere ich zu Weihnachten 'n kleines Rechner-Upgrade.
Der hat noch 'nen Athlon-Einkerner drin....

Die Karte ist auch schon wieder eingepackt und geht Montag auf die Reise.

Was haben wir da noch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist 'ne Blattverpackung drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da drin wieder ist eine DVD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Windows 8.1 ist da!
Mir hat - offen gesagt - die Windows-7-Verpackung besser gefallen!

Soweit das erste Packerl.

wir haben ja noch mehr - Paket 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und aufgemacht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Inhalt ist auch drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein paar Sata-3-Kabel - die baue ich ein, wenn ich meinen Rechner auf mache und die Asus Raidr einbaue.

Und dann ist da noch was von San-Disk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 256Gb-Ssd für meine eigenen Dateien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr war in dem Paket nicht drin; nun also das Dritte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wird da drin sein?
Machen wir es doch mal auf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist da drin?

Was glaubt Ihr denn; Vorschläge?

Eines verrate ich: die Asus-Raidr ist's nicht.

Ich mach' mich mal an Windows 8; Ihr könnt ja inzwischen ein wenig raten...

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: für heute/jetzt plane ich:


Windows 8.1 auf meine jetzige System-Disk aufspielen
alle notwendigen Treiber und so weiter
die Basis-Programme wie Firefox und Thunderbird
Und das alles bis 20 Uhr; Dann ist der Tag für mich vorbei: um 4 Uhr geht der Wecker...


----------



## Icedaft (22. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Die Sandisc wäre nicht meine Wahl gewesen aber trotzdem viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Die hab' ich schlichtweg nach Preis gekauft, da meine Anforderungen nicht allzu hoch sind.
Nur leise sollte sie sein - und das sind alle Ssd's....


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. November 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, Windows 8 läuft bei mir - ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie lange....
Ich werd's erstmal auf der Platte lassen und ein paar Wochen mit arbeiten - dann entshceide ich mich, ob ich Windows 8.1 behalte oder wieder auf Windows 7 zurück wechsele.

Ich hab' natürlich ein paar Bilder von der Installation gemacht.
Es fängt mit einem sehr schlichten Fenster an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kommt die - schon von Windows 7 gewohnte - Abfrage der Installationssprache:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch der nächste Screen ist von Windwos 7 bekannt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Produktkey wird früher eingegeben als gewohnt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kommt der bekannte Lizensscreen, der mit der Leertaste bestätigt wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wird das Laufwerk ausgewählt - auch hier gibt es die von Windows 7 gewohnten Möglichkeiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die vorhandenen Partitionen gelöscht und auf einem 'neuen' Laufwerk eine neue Partition eingerichtet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann fängt die eigentliche Installation an- diese geht etwas schneller als bei Windows 7: nach 15 Minuten ist sie durch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wird die Farbe ausgesucht und der Name des Rechner eingegeben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein Neustart:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den 15 Minuten für die Installation ist nicht ganz wahr: es geht noch weiter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn: auswählen oder so kann man hier nix.

Nach ein paar Minuten kommt der - allseits 'beliebte' - Kachelbildschirm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Systemsteuerung ist wie bisher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kommt das Übliche: Anwendungen einrichten und so weiter.

Insgesamt hab' ich - ohne Spiele - für die Installation nur dreieinhalb Stunden gebraucht.

Nach zwei Tagen Suche habe ich auch was entdeckt, womit ich meine gewohnten Miniaturanwendungen wieder kriege.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit die Installation von Windows 8.
Ich installiere jetzt noch ein paar Spiele und dann sehen wir weiter.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: keiner 'ne Idee für's dritte Packerl?


----------



## Icedaft (24. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Was hast Du installiert, Rainmeter und Rocketdock?


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Rocketdock oben und ObjectDock links.
Und rechts das 8GadgetPack.


----------



## Kalmar (25. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

@Icedaft: Schaut nicht wie Rainmeter aus. Kann ich aber absolut empfehlen. Ich hab mit den Tools mein komplettes System im Auge, inkl. ext. IP, aktuellen NW-Datendurchsatz und wieviel ich Datendurchsatz gesamt hatte (ich schau grad wie ich das monatlich speichern und resetten kann...) - der Vorteil komplett selber programmierbar und konfigurierbar.
Wie macht sich eigtl. Windows 8.1, hatte noch keine Chance mir das mal anzutun...


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Windows 8.1 läuft mit Classic Shell einfach sauber, schnell und unauffällig. Das einzige was mich stört und was wohl erst beim Wechsel des Unterbaus verschwinden wird ist, das ich die Lüftersteuerung nicht (wie bei Windos 7) mit den Asus Tools am Desktop anpassen kann sondern nur im BIOS voreinstellen.

Ich selbst nutze Rainmeter und Netspeedmonitor. 

Allerdings muß ich sagen das Rainmeter für einen "Programmierversager" und App-Benutzer wie mich, teilweise noch Rätselhaft bei der gewünschten Konfiguration ist (ich bin faul und liebe Plug´N Play...).


----------



## Timmynator (26. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*



Kalmar schrieb:


> (ich schau grad wie ich das monatlich speichern und resetten kann...)



Wenn du ebenfalls Enigma\Sidebar\Network nutzt: nur manuell. Unter C:\Users\<Benutzername\AppData\Roaming\Rainmeter liegt die Rainmeter.stats. Da sind sämtliche NetStatsIn/Out/Hi/Lo verzeichnet; man muss sich allerdings einmal im Monat die Mühe machen, die zu kopieren und woanders zu sichern (idealerweise pro Monat betitelt  ). Deine Stats kannst du in der Network.ini zurücksetzen, da sind folgende auskommentierte Einträge zu finden: 
;IfAboveValue=30000000000
;IfAboveAction=!Execute [!RainmeterResetStats]

Value ist in Byte angegeben (ja, wirklich...). Kleine Bemerkung am Rande: Network ist ein "dummer" Zähler, d.h. er zählt jegliche Ein- und Ausgänge am gewählten NIC. Wenn man also aus Routine größere Mengen über sein Netzwerk schaufelt, bspw. ans NAS, kommt man z.B. auf mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Einträge wie mehrere TB an gesendeten Daten...


----------



## Kalmar (27. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Daran hab ich auch gedacht, ich wollte nur das Datum als möglicher Reset-Trigger nehmen, das speichern in einer Datei ginge dann vllt in lua...
Das mit den riesiegen Datenmengen stimmt, aber bei mir hängt keine NAS dran, daher egal.
aber das ist hier ja off-Topic, also zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. November 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, mein Windows läuft - die Spiele teste ich ein ander' Mal.
Der Deckel von meinem 343 ist inzwischen bei Martma angekommen - trotz DHL:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So weit, so gut.

Mal sehen, wie es den Monat finanziell kommt, aber wahrscheinlich kann ich mir die Asus Raidr nächste Woche leisten.
Ich hatte diesen Monat ein paar extra-Ausgaben: ich finanziere einem Freund (eigentlich dreien) in Berlin ein kleines Rechner-Update, seine Frau bekommt von mir 'ne Ssd - Windows 8 und die SanDisk-Ssd waren auch nicht kostenlos....

Hat noch keiner 'ne Idee, was in dem dritten Pakerl war?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Tgt79 (29. November 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Ganz ehrlich? - Kein Plan. Auch wenn du es garantiert schon irgendwo versteckt erwähnt hattest. Aber noch viel Spaß mit deinen SSDs


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. November 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

nee, ich hab's noch nirgendwo erwähnt - diesmal ist es schwerer.

Ich habe eben bei Hardwareversand.de meine Asus Raidr bestellt; mal sehen, wann ich die habe.
Ich weiß auch noch nicht, wie ich kommende Woche arbeite - davon hängt dann ab, wann ich die Raidr - wenn sie denn da ist - einbaue.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (29. November 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hat noch keiner 'ne Idee, was in dem dritten Pakerl war?



Ein Moddinghammer.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

So, denn wollen wir mal das Rätsel vom dritten Pakerl lösen - bevor neue kommen....

Es sah ja so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drin ist: Holz oder Holzprodukt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich von Windows 8 keine Ahnung habe, hab' ich mich gut eingedeckt....
Vielleicht kann ich ja nützliches lernen...

Soweit dies - ich habe gerade die Mitteilung bekommen, dass meine Zahlung für die Raidr beim Hardwareversand.de eingetroffen ist; 
die Raidr dürfte also diese Woche hier eintrudeln.
Wie ich Zeit habe, sie einzubauen und Windows auszusetzen, ist ein anderes Thema: ich habe Spätschicht und darf Samstag auch arbeiten...
Mal sehen....


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, die Asus Raidr kommt vielleicht heute noch auf den Weg: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn alles klappt - der Paketbote muss ja bei mir sein, bevor ich zum Dienst fahre -, kriege ich die Raidr morgen.
Dann kann ich - je nachdm, wie es klappt - morgen, sonst am Mittwoch mit dem Einbau anfangen und auch schon Windows 8 aufspielen.
Mal sehen, wie das dann passt - ich bin ja optimistisch und glaube nicht an Probleme.

Hier wurden zwar Probleme erwähnt, aber die dürften auf den verwendeten (Intel-)Chipsatz zurückführbar sein.
Da heisst es nämlich:
"Die Kombination RAIDR Express und Sandy Bridge ist also grundsätzlich  möglich, die volle Leistung erreicht man jedoch weder über die primären  PCI-Express-Slots noch über den Anschluss am PCH."
Und das alles im Zusammenhang mit dem Intel-Sandy-Bridge.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich bei meinem Gigabyte-Mainboard mit FX 990-Chipsatz keine Probleme auftreten.
Ich muss nur sehen, in welchen Slot ich die Raidr plaziere.
Derzeit habe ich noch einen Pci-E 1x und einen Pci-E 16x frei - dazu kommt ein 16x, den ich freimache, indem ich meine - inzwischen nicht mehr benötigte - Sata-Karte ausbaue.

Dann muss ich nur sehen, welcher Anschluß wie angebunden ist, wenn im ersten 16x die Grafikkarte steckt.
Ich werde wohl die Grafikkarte im ersten 16x-Anschluß lassen; dadurch wird der zweite 1x-Anschluß blockiert - was 
kein Verlust ist, da die Raidr sowieso einen 2x-Anschluß benötigt.
Es bleibt also der zweite 16x-Anschluß - der wohl nur mit 8 Lanes angebunden ist, wenn im ersten 16x-Anschluß die Grafikkarte steckt.
Dann habe ich noch die beiden 4x-Anschlüsse, von denen der untere (Pci-E4x2) noch von der Sata-Karte belegt ist.
Diese Sata-Karte fliegt 'raus: ich brauche sie nicht mehr, da von den ursprünglich 4 Hdd's bereits zwei entfallen sind.

Ich werde wohl zunächst die Sata-Karte ausbauen und die Raidr in einen der beiden 4x-Anschlüsse einbauen und einen Geschwindigkeitstest laufen lassen.
Dann mach ich das Gleiche nochmal mit dem zweiten 16x-Anschluß - dann sehe ich ja, welcher Anschluß mir die höhere Geschwindigkeit gibt.

Soweit diese Überlegungen - ich muss jetzt zum Dienst.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Die Raidr ist da - und liegt momentan beim Nachbarn.

Heute früh hab' ich keine Zeit, kann sie aber wohl wenigstens abholen.
Wenn alles passt, gehe ich da morgen Vormittag bei.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: NobLorRos-Productions [Schienenbruch] - es geht (endlich) weiter!*

Hi!

So, die Raidr ist da - ich komme aber erst Anfang der Woche dazu, weiter zu machen:


heute war der Haushalt dran - muss eben auch mal sein....
morgen hab' ich Tagschicht von 11 bis 20 Uhr.
Sonntag gehe ich in die Nachtschicht - da fehlt mir auch die Zeit: ich muss 'vorschlafen'
Montag penne ich aus - und ab Dienstag hab' ich dann Frühdienst.
Ich muss also mal sehen, wann ich etwas Zeit 'abzwacken' kann.
Wahrscheinlich muss ich die ganze Sache über mehrere Tage verteilen - vsl. Sonntag und Montag.


Mal sehen...




grüße


Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Dezember 2013)

Hi!

So, die Raidr ist eingebaut - ich muss aber noch Windows drauf installieren.

ein paar Bildchen hab' ich auch....
Es fängt an, wie immer. mit einem Pakerl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öffnen kann man es auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal Plastik als Schutz, kei Papier wie bei reichelt.de - auch gut.
Drin ist - wie überraschend - eine rote Schachtel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



'Ne Rückseite hat sie auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steht ja 'ne Menge drauf - interessiert mich aber weniger: der Inhalt der Schachtel ist wichtiger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist was feines drin - von vorne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vorhandene Backplate war ein Grund, warum ich mich letztlich gegen die Revo-Drive und für die Raidr entschieden habe.

Weiter geht's - da kommt sie 'rein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgemacht das Ding:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oje, da muss mal sauber gemacht werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, ein wenig mit Pinsel und Staubsauger durch, sieht's schon besser aus.
Alle PCI-E-Karten ausgebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe von oben nach  unten folgende PCI-(E)-Slots:


PCI-E 1x (ganz oben angeschnitten)
PCI-E 16x - hier kommt die Grafikkarte wieder 'rein
PCI-E 1x
PCI-E 4x
PCI
PCI-E 16x
PCI-E 4x
Die Grafikkarte kommt in den oberen PCI-E 16x; also kann die Raidr weder in den unteren PCI-E 16x - der hat dann nur noch 8 Lanes, was ausreichend sein _könnte_ - noch in den folgenden PCI-E 4x - da würde die Raidr den Lüfter der Grafikkarte blockieren.
Also bleiben mir folgende Möglichkeiten:


die Grafikkarte in den oberen PCI-E 16x, die Sata-Karte in den PCI-E 4x darunter und die Raidr in den PCI-E 4x ganz unten
die Grafikkarte in den *unteren* PCI-E 16x, die Sata-Karte darunter in den PCI-E 4x und die Raidr in den oberen PCI-E 4x
Ich habe mich für Lösung 1 entschieden - erstmal; wenn's mich beisst, probiere ich die zweite Lösung auch mal aus.

Weiter geht's - alles eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, ist der 'Raidr'-Schriftzug rot beleuchtet - das kommt auf dem Bild nicht ganz so gut 'rüber...

Als ich den Rechner erstmals gestartet habe, erwartete ich keine Probleme - schließlich hab' ich am Windows selbst nix geändert, sondern nur die Raidr hinzugefügt und die Sata-Karte versetzt.

Nur: nach dem Willkommensbildschirm kommt nur schwarz.....
Warum auch immer, nach einem Reset lief der Rechner normal hoch, sogar die Laufwerksbuchstaben der an der Sata-Karte angeschlossenen Hdd's stimmen noch.

Soweit erstmal dies; ich mach' mich vielleicht noch an die Windows-Neuinstallation - kann also sein, dass ich mich erst morgen Nachmittag wieder melde.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Ein kurzes Update:
Der Einbau der Asus Raidr und die Installation von Windows 8.1 liefen ohne jedes Problem.

Allerdings sehe ich momentan keine Vorteile - weder durch Windows 8.1, noch durch die Raidr.
Windows 8.1 soll ja einige Vorteile haben:


Modern UI - das ist die Kacheloberfläche
schnelleres Booten auch zum Desktop
besseres Arbeiten
Mehr falllen mir im Moment nicht ein.
Dazu stehe ich 'etwas' anders als Microsoft:


Modern UI bringt mir gar nix - ist zu sehr auf Touch-Geräte ausgerichtet, die ich nicht habe und - zumindest vorerst - nicht anschaffen werde.
so oft boote ich den Rechner nun auch nicht; der Gewinn durch die SSd bringt (eher: brachte; ist ja schon einige Tage her, dass ich die Ssd eingebaut habe) mir mehr.
auch davon merke ich nix; Windows 8.1. 'fühlt' sich genauso an, wie Windows 7 und macht beim einrichten sogar etwas mehr arbeit, weil die Gadgets nur durch ein Zusatzprogram zu erlangen sind....


Was haben wir noch - ach ja: die Asus Raidr.
Deren Vorteil soll ja die Geschwindigkeit sein.
Davon habe ich nicht viel gemerkt; ich habe auch probehalber mal 'ne Videoumwandlung auf die Raidr gemacht - dauerte genauso lange, wie auf 'ne normale Ssd....
Das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich als Ausgangsbasis 'ne normale Ssd nehmen musste.

Hier erwarte ich echte Vorteile erst dann, wenn ich UEFI nutzen kann - und das braucht noch ein neues Mainboard und 'ne neue Grafikkarte.


Von daher habe ich die Raidr erstmal ausgebaut und werde wohl am Wochenende wieder Windows 7 auf die Platte schmeissen....


Also haben mir Windows 8.1 und die Asus Raidr nicht viel gebracht....


Ich habe aber noch 'ne positive Nachricht: Martma hat meinen neuen Deckel auf den Weg gebracht.
Erste Bilder davon gibt's dann nächste Woche; ich habe Nachtschicht....


Grüße


Jochen


P.S.: Wer ließt hier eigentlich noch mit?


----------



## Icedaft (13. Dezember 2013)

Genug die Dir sagen könnten: Hab ich Dir doch gesagt das eine Raidr überteuerter Quatsch ist...

Windows 8.1 läuft mit den gängigen Anpassungsprogrammen einfach flott und unauffällig, was will man mehr? Die Kacheln bekomme ich nur zu Gesicht wenn ich bewusst darauf umschalte.


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte nie zuvor so ein stabiles System, wie mit meinem Windows 7.  Weshalb also wechseln? 

Auf den ganzen Touchscreenquatsch kann ich auch gut verzichten, da müssen richtige Knöppe ran. Die 79 jährige Mutter meiner Freundin wollte sich ein neues Auto kaufen. Die besser ausgestattete Variante gibt es nur mit Touchscreen. Zitat: "Ich fahr doch nicht rechts ran, nur damit ich den Scheibenwischer einschalten kann." 

Nachtschicht gilt nicht als Ausrede, wir wollen ganz schnell Bilder von Martmas Arbeit sehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Dezember 2013)

Hi!

Da habt Ihr beide Recht - die Raidr wird mir erst was bringen, wenn ich komplett auf UEFI umstelle.

Mit Martma's Deckel wird's noch dauern: das Paket konnte wegen falscher Adresse nicht zugestellt werden....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wird es (nicht) gehen.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi!

So, das Pakerl ist das - ich pack's die Tage irgendwann aus.
Vorher werd' ich wohl Windows 8.1 von der Platte putzen: ich habe einfach zu viele Nachteile:


einige Videoformate werde nicht oder falsch - als Musikdateien - abgespielt
die zweite Partition meiner (losen) 3TB-Hdd wird gar nicht mehr erkannt - bei Windows 7 ging's immerhin mit 'nem Neustart
wirkliche Vorteile gegen Windows 7 sehe ich nicht: 
der Desktopbereich ist fast genauso wie Windows 7
der einzige 'greifbare' Unterschied - die Touchbedienung - bring mir gar nix: ich habe keine Touchgeräte und kaufe mir in absehbarer Zeit auch keine

Wer also Bedarf an einem wenig gebrauchten Windows 8.1 inklusive der drei Bücher dazu hat, kann sich bei mir melden.


Ich mach' mich dann mal an die Neusinstallation....


grüße


Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Dezember 2013)

Hi!

So, die Neuinstallation ist (fast) komplett; mir fehlen nur noch ein paar Spiele.

Ich hab' hier schon zwei Pakerl stehen - da komme ich aber erst über die Feiertage dazu, da weiter zu machen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (22. Dezember 2013)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> [*]wirkliche Vorteile gegen Windows 7 sehe ich nicht:



Auch wenn's für dich wahrscheinlich unerheblich ist: native Virtualisierung ab der Pro/Enterprise Version dank Client Hyper-V ist ein ganz schickes neues Feature


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, bei mir tut sich wieder was: ich hab' das erste Pakerl ausgepackt...

Es fängt wie immer an: mit einem Pakerl....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufmachen kann man's auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist was drin - eine Verpackung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Verpackung kann man auspacken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht super aus - die Schutzfolie mach' ich erst zum Schluß von dem Projekt ab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mein Ihr?

Grüße und guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr!
Jochen


----------



## Icedaft (31. Dezember 2013)

Du hast Dir Edel-Klopapierrollen bestellt?


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Dezember 2013)

Du meinst so 'nen richtigen A****-Schmeichler?


----------



## Timmynator (31. Dezember 2013)

Das ist das Ceran-Feld für Schienenbruch's neuen XXL-Herd - nur echt mit Zielmarkierung für 9 Nudeltöpfe.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo!

So, da war ja noch 'n Pakerl.
Ein Rieseneumel, 10 Kilo schwer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgemacht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Haufen Papier, die Rechnung und 'ne kleine Tüte Nervenfutter.

Weg damit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind zunächst mal die BeQuiet-Lüfters - 8 Silent-Wings 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab in den Schrank mit den Dingern - und noch mal in die Kiste geschaut: die 8 wogen keine 10 Kilo...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, so, 'ne Watercool-Schachtel.....

Das ist der Mora 3 - kommt mir aber verdammt groß vor, die Kiste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ding ist aber um einiges größer,, als die Lüftungslöcher i Deckel meines Lian-Li 343.....

Aufmachen, die Schachtel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Puh, der Mora ist aber doch 'n ende kleiner als die Schachtel!

Mal den Deckel probehalber drauf gelegt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das passt!
Ist noch 'n bisschen Zubehör bei: die Schienen, auf welche die 120er-Lüfter montiert werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie die Viecher montiert werden, wird mir die Anleitung verraten....

Soweit dies.

Mal sehen, vielleicht hole ich heute Abend noch das Gehäuse raus und lasse den Mora 3 mal probesitzen....
Spätestens morgen wird das was!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

So, ein wenig habe ich heute noch geschafft.
Erstes Problem: ich bekam die Nieten vom Laufwerkskäfig nicht ausgebohrt, weil die sich immer mit drehten.
Die oberen beiden konnte ich noch nit 'ne Zange von hinten festhalten, aber weiter unten wäre mir der Mainboardtray 
im Wege gewesen - und den nehme ich nicht 'raus!

Also erstmal mühsam die beiden oberen Nieten ausgebohrt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann den Laufwerkskäfig abgeschnitten - komme da mal vernünftig 'ran!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nu isser ab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wird so reichen müssen.....

Soweit bin ich erstmal; morgen passiert nix: ich habe einiges zu erledigen und muss abends zur Nachtschicht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Januar 2014)

Du hättest das Mainboardtray besser ausbauen sollen. Auch wenn man es später nicht mehr sieht, die Kanten werden doch bestimmt noch begradigt und lackiert? 
Sorry, ist nur mein hang zum Perfektionismus. 

Der Deckel sieht schon mal  aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Im Moment komm' ich zu nix: ich hab' 'nen "Patienten" da, der mich viel Zeit kostet.
Ich hoffe aber, kommendes Wochenende den Radi einbauen zu können....

Den Mainboardtray hab ich nicht ausgebaut, um die Pulverung nicht zu zerstören - er wurde nicht getrennt, 
sondern im eingebauten Zustand lackiert.
Wenn ich den ausbaue, zerreisse ich die Pulverung garantiert und das sieht dann übel aus.


----------



## PulsarLP (15. Januar 2014)

So heute mal das gesammte Tagebuch durchgearbeitet. Nun endlich auf der letzten Seite angekommen, musste ich zuerst mal ein Abo dalassen  

Ich finde deine Arbeit echt bestaunlich und du hast ein verdam***es Durchhaltevermögen. Ich baue in meinem Betrieb ab und an auch kleine Serien an Industrial-PCs für Firmen welche Maschinen hertstellen, mit welchen irgendetwas run um die Augenoptik hergestellt wird. ( Weiss selber gerade nicht was  ). Aber genug um den heissen Brei geredet, ich will damit eigentlich sagen, dass ich pro Jahr +/- 100 PCs zusammenbaue (meine Baustelle mal ausgeschlossen) und ich habe kaum Probleme. Vielleicht kommt das dafon das bei denen 0 Bastelaufwand betrieben wird, es werden noch gute alte Pentium IV verbaut  oder das Pech  einfach dich auserkoren hat. Und trotz all den Problemen und all dem Pech bist du immer am Ball geblieben. Mein Respekt! Da sind auch die 2 Mains reglich verdient . 

Nun habe ich eine kleine Frage, wieso bleibst du stets auf der AMD-Platform? Ich meine es ist ja nicht schlecht oder so, aber hattest du in der Vergangenheit schlechte Erfahrungen mit Intel oder bist du einfach ein eingefleischter AMD-User?  Würde mich mal interessieren.

Viel Erfolg noch weiterhin bei deinem Projekt ich werde es sicher weiterverfolgen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Januar 2014)

Hi!

Danke für die Blumen - ich kann's auch mal brauchen.
Ich kämpf' seit Samstag mit dem PC von 'nem Kumpel, bin aber jetzt fast durch: nur noch zwei Festplatten umkopieren und eine einbauen, das war's dann - hoffe ich...

Ich bin einfach eingefleischter AMD-User - und dazu mag ich einfach den Intel-Sockel nicht: diese Feder-Konstruktion ist mir einfach suspekt....
Ich hatte zwischendurch mal 'nen Intel Quadcore der 9000er-Reihe drin und hab' damit keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht (siehe mein erstes Tagebuch).
Aber jeder Ein-/Ausbau der CPU war 'ne Angstpartie.....

Ab davon stehe ich eher zum Underdog - und das ist nun mal AMD.

Logische Gründe für mein Festhalten an der AMD-Plattform gibbet an sich net....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, bei mir hat sich wieder was getan - mir hat (auch krankheitsbedingt) ein wenig die Zeit gefehlt.
Ich hab' heute den Mora 360 Pro eingebaut und 8 Lüfter drauf geschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der erste Einbau des Mora brachte ein Problem: der Lüfter passte oben nicht drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch unten passen die Lüfter nicht.

Also muss eine andere Einbaulage - oder Höhenlage - her.
Höher einbauen geht nicht - der Mora stößt an die Rahmenstreben des Gehäuses an.
Ich hab' daher die kurzen Winkel durch längere ersetzt und den Mora tiefer eingebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man deutlich, dass der Mora tiefer eingebaut ist - nun passen die Lüfter drauf.

Gesagt, getan: hier sind die Lüfter schon drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab' erstmal nur acht Lüfter drauf; ich wollte ursprünglich nur acht Lüfter einbauen und den mittleren Lüfterplatz für den Kabelknoten benutzen.
Ich hab' mich spontan entschieden, den Kabelknoten in die rechte Gehäusehälfte zu verlegen; es kommt also mit der nächsten Caseking-Bestellung der neunte Lüfter...

Soweit meine - wenn auch nur kleinen - Fortschritte.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Ich bin im Moment am Schwanken: 


nehme ich ein AM3+-System, um die Möglichkeit zum Aufrüsten der CPU zu haben (was dann vsl. doch nicht passiert....)
(Und damit das Crosshair V Formula)
oder nehme ich ein Sockel 2011 mit etwas mehr 'Bums' und der Möglichkeit, bis zum Abwinken aufzurüsten (was dann vsl. auch nicht kommt)
(und damit das Rampage IV Formula)
Einerseits ist der Sockel AM3+ wohl eher Zukunftssicher als der Sockel 2011.
Andererseits wechsele ich - wenn, dann - doch eher CPU und Mainboard gleichzeitig aus.
Außerdem - und das ist eigentlich der entscheidende Faktor: die CPU-Leistung ist in dem Bereich, den ich anpeile sowieso kein Problem mehr: ich hab' mehr als genug.
Kritisch wird nach eingen Jahren eher die Grafikseite - also steht eher der Tausch der beiden GTX 770er gegen ein Nachfolgemodell an, als ein CPU-Wechsel.



Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Angelo-K (27. Januar 2014)

Ich wär ja für s2011  es isg nicht abzusehen, dass der Sockel abgesetzt wird und er ist schneller als die amdcpus. Einem hexacorei7 geht so schnell nicht die puste aus 

Gruß


----------



## type_o (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo Jochen, 
hast Du die Unterbauten schon, oder willst Du neu kaufen?  
Ich wäre bei Vorhandensein für den S2011! 
Neukauf dann wirklich nen aktuellen Intel! 

Dein TB is jetzt auch schon 4 Jahre alt und ich weiß auch nicht mehr, ob ich hier schon mal gepostet habe. 
Aber ich vermisse Moder wie: KERO, GODTAKE, ROSSI, ACID, TOBI usw!!! 
Es klingt altmodisch, aber die guten alten Zeiten, waren bessere Zeiten! 
Dir wünch ich weiterhin gutes Gelingen bei dem Project!


----------



## Kalmar (28. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn ich gern AMD benutze, rate ich dir aktuell zu Intel. IvyBridge und Haswell brachten nen guten Performancesprung und vor allem ein Effizienzsprung mit. AMD kann da nur mit brachialer Rechenpower gegenhalten - obwohl die Kühlmöglichkeiten hättest du ja - sieht top aus der MORA.
Vielleicht würde sich sogar der kleine Xeon E3 lohnen, der ab und zu mal auf der Main landete. Das wäre dann aber der kleine 1150 Sockel.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Januar 2014)

Hi!

Danke für die Rückmeldung - dann wird's wohl der 2011.
An den 1150 hab'ich auch schon gedacht; dafür gibbet aber kein ROG-Mainboard von Asus.
Wohl aber für den 2011...
Ich muss dann nur sehen, was für Kühler da passen - das sollte aber bei AnFiTec kein Thema sein.

Haben tu ich noch nix, Kauf ist aber für kommenden Monat geplant; diesen Monat fehlt mir einfach das Geld....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

AM3+ und 2011 sind tot, da kommt nichts mehr weltbewegendes. Das Update für 2011 kommt erst im Laufe des Jahres (mit neuem Sockel).

Intel Haswell E: Achtkerner mit DDR4-Unterstützung im dritten Quartal für 1.000 US-Dollar?

Für die 1150-Plattform gibt es im März/April schon wieder einen Refresh: "Die Z97 und H97-Chipsätze für den Sockel 1150-Haswell-Refresh sollen  dagegen schon im März ausgeliefert werden, damit Platinenhersteller  Produkte der 9er-Serie bereits im April an den Mann bringen können."

Die Herstellerhomepage scheint nicht mehr so ganz aktuell zu sein:

https://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=981511&...54348&cmp=984569&cmp=981488&cmp=953928#xf_top


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Bei mir ist erstmal 'ne kleine Pause angesagt.
Ich hab' da noch 'n paar extra Ausgaben diesen Monat und nächsten Monat ist 'ne Woche Urlaub angesagt - die will auch finanziert sein...

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Bei mir tut sich einiges - nur nicht am Rechner.
Seit 12.9. bin ich Besitzer der Fahrerlaubnis Klasse B.
Am 9.10. hab' ich mein neues Auto bestellt - das soll im Januar kommen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Icedaft (15. Oktober 2014)

Chapeau, ich kenne nicht viele (eigentlich niemanden) der sich direkt nach dem Führerschein ein neues Auto leisten kann...


----------



## Gripschi (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich auch nicht..aber Ich konnte es. Selbst hatte ich 4,5k gespart, meine Oma ist vollkommen "ausgetickt" als Ich sagte das Ich ein Gebrauchtes hole. Das war ziemlich böse.

Im Ende hieß es hier 5k wenn du ein neues Holst. So bin Ich zu einem gekommen


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Oktober 2014)

Hi!

Wenn man massiv auf die 50 zugeht - und erst mit 48 den Führerschein macht - kann (oder will) man sich mal was gönnen.
Außerdem bin ich mit den gebrauchten Wagen nicht wirklich zufrieden gewesen: ich passe in kaum einen hinein.
Als Sitzriese - Oberkörper von einem, der 2,10m groß ist - brauche ich halt etwas größeres.
Am Ende wird es ein Ford Transit Connect - allerdings als normaler Kombi wie der Ford Tourneo Connect.
Der Unterschied zwischen beiden ist marginal:


der Transit hat 694Kg Zuladung, der Tourneo nur 515kg
der Transit ist 2400€ preiswerter
der Transit hat unverkleidete Fensterrahmen an den Schiebetüren, der Tourneo mit Plastik verkleidete Fensterrahmen
für den Transit bekomme ich Gummifußmatten für vorne, beim Tourneo nur Teppich - aber Gummi ist pflegeleichter....
Insbesondere die ersten beiden Punkte sind für mich entscheidend.


Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Icedaft (15. Oktober 2014)

Selten, das man so lange ohne auskommt. Mein Vater war auch so ein Spätzünder, das waren damals aber auch noch andere Zeiten - ohne FS hätte ich weder meine Ausbildung machen, noch später meinen Beruf ausüben können.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Oktober 2014)

Na ja, das kam so:


als ich dabei war, mit 18 den FS zu machen, hatte ich mit meinem Vater (er ist gefahren) einen schweren Unfall - und danach keinen Bock mehr auf Führerschein.
dann hab' ich 20 Jahre in Berlin gelebt - und da hat's so ein gutes Nahverkehrssystem, das ein Auto nur ein (teurer) Klotz am Bein gewesen wäre.
die letzten Jahre hat's an Motivation und Geld gemangelt.
Nach meinem Burn-Out 2011/2012 bin ich jetzt wieder ganz hergestellt und habe jetzt sowohl Motivation als auch Geld und Zeit für 'nen FS und das Auto.
mein neues Hobby - Fotografie - ist mit'm Fahrrad einfach nicht kompatibel....
So ist das gekommen.
Dass ich mir 'nen Neuwagen gönne, hat auch massive Gründe.... (s.o.).


Vielleicht komme ich dann auch mal dazu, Nobbi zu besuchen....


Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Januar 2015)

Hi!

Ein frohes Neues Euch allen!

Im Moment checke ich ein wenig ab, was es an Asus-ROG-Mainboards so gibbet.
Ich lege - für meine Videoumwandlung - Wert auf den m2-Anschluß für SSD's.
Somit bleiben nur die Intel-Boards; von denen gefällt mir das Maximus VII Formula watch-Dogs am besten; es hat auch genug PCIe-Anschlüße.
Als Grafikkarte wird es wohl eine R9 290.
Die Kühler (Grafikkarte, CPU und RAM) werden wohl alle von XSPC - die gefallen mir am besten.

Als CPU werde ich wohl den i7 4790K nehmen - der reicht mir hin.

Zunächst wird aber auf's Auto gespart - der Ford-Händler hätte gern 6k€ Anzahlung von mir....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Wie ich eben erfahren habe, ist unser Freund Schrauberopi gestern verstorben.

Mein Mitgefühl gilt seiner Lebensgefährtin und den Hinterbliebenen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2015)

Hi!

Ich hab' inzwischen (seit 12.09.) den PKW-Führerschein und seit 12.01.15 auch 'n eigenes Fahrzeug.

Und seit vier Tagen hab' ich 'nen neuen Monitor: einen BenQ GW246S mit 27" und 2560*1440 Auflösung.
Außerdem ist mein Monitor seit zwei Wochen kalibriert - dass lässt sich für eine bessere Bildbearbeitung nicht (mehr) umgehen.

Die Planung für mein nächstes System läuft auch: derzeit sieht es nach einem 6-kernigen i7 auf Sockel 2011-V3 aus.
Mainboard wird wohl das Asus Rampage V Extreme.
Das kostet zwar, bietet mir aber die besten Möglichkeiten.
Nur bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir unsicher.
Einerseits möchte ich einen XSPC-Kühler drauf haben, andererseits sehe ich schon wieder die Probleme kommen, eine passende Grafikkarte zu bekommen....

Da muß ich also erstmal etwas abwarten.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Bei mir rühert sich was - ich hab' 'ne Gelegenheit beim Schopf gepackt.
Ergebnis - zwei Kästle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Moment arbeite ich an ein paar Test's und so - weiteres kommt dann die Tage.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. März 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, das erste Paket ist ausgepackt:
Wie üblich: erstmal Verpackungsmaterial:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weg damit - noch 'ne Schachtel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht schon, was es ist: eine R9 290X von XFX.
Laut Auskunft vom Verkäufer - atelco - ist der Eumel im Referenzdesign.

Die Schachtel hat schon was abbekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na, was soll's: die Schachtel baue ich schließlich nicht in den Rechner ein.

Auch der Innenkarton hat 'ne Delle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarte ist aber in Ordnung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich zum ersten Mal sehe: 'ne Schutzabdeckung auf den Anschlüssen.

Etwas Zubehör ist auch dabei; 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwei Stromadapter, eine CD und der übliche Papierkram.


Wie geht's weiter, was ist in der zweiten Kiste?

Die Tage hier....


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. März 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Nu geht's weiter - aber (noch) nicht mit der zeiten Kiste, sondern mit dem Inhalt der Ersten.
Drin war ja 'ne XFX R9 290X:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Folie ab und weiter geht's:
Erstmal hab' ich meinen Performance-Test laufen lassen - noch mit der derzeitigen 7850 drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3001 - kein schlechter Wert.
Aufgeschlüsselt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was auffällt: die 7850 ist im 2D-Test nur wenig stärker als eine 5770 (hellblaues Rechteck).
Eventuell limitiert hier die CPU.
Beim 3D-Test schlägt nur die GTX 680 die 7850.

Hier die Ergebnisse der R9 290X vorweg genommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3079 - nicht viel besser als mit der 7850 - ich hatte mehr erwartet.
Die Einzelergebnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier limitiert im 2D-Test scheinbar die CPU; die R9 290X liegt wieder gleichauf mit der 5770.
Im 3D-Test ein anderes Bild: die R9 290X schläg alle - allerdings fehlen in diesem Text Karten wie die GTX 980.

Na-Ja: ich hatte wie gesagt mehr erwartet - mal sehen, wie es ist, wenn ich auf der neuen CPU teste (was aber noch dauern wird).

So, nun muß jedenfalls die R9 290X in den Rechner 'rein.
Momentan ist noch die Sapphire 7850 drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Rechner!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarte tauschen war kein Akt - der aber wartet auf der anderen Seite des Gehäuses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zwar genau hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist 'ne ziemliche Enge.... Und nu muß da noch 'n fettest PCI-E-Stromkabel durch....
Fragt nicht, wie - aber ich hab's geschafft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit, so gut - nun wartet noch die zweite Kiste auf mich.....

Doch davon morgen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. März 2015)

Hi - da bin ich wieder.

So, nun denn - zur zweiten Kiste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na-Ja: Verpackungsmaterial und die Rechnung.

Da ist was unter der Rechnung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nervennahrung - immer gut!

'Raus damit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diesmal zwei Kartons!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Reichlich verstaub die beiden!
Auch egal: ich baue ja nix mit den Kartons, sondern nutze eher den Inhalt....

Die erste Kiste geöffnet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'ne Anleitung - kann nicht schaden!

Was noch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'N Satz Zubehör: Wärmeleitpads, Verschlußschrauben, Zwischenringe und zwei LED's.

Das alles gehört zu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dem XSPC-Wasserkühler für die R9 290X.

Weil ich keinen Bock habe, später mühsam auf die Suche nach Grafikkarten im Referenzdesign gehen zu müssen, hab' ich die Tatsache, das atelco noch 'ne XFX-R9 290X im Angebot hat(te), ausgenutzt und das Ding bestellt.
Dazu dann von Caseking den XSPC-Kühler und Backplate.

Der Zusammenbau kommt später....liest hier iegentlich noch wer mit, oder bin ich alleine?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Khufu (13. März 2015)

*weiter mitles*

also zumindest ich lese noch immer mit, bin allerdings sehr schreibfaul geworden :/


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. März 2015)

Hi!

Na, wenigstens einer - der sich meldet: Danke!

Denn wollen wir mal weiter sehen: die Grafikkarte muß ja noch umgebaut werden - Wasserkühler und Backplate sind ja da.

Und ja: ich hätte sie auch fertig umgebaut bei Caseking kaufen können; habe aber erst zu spät gesehen, dass das nicht nur mit den EK-Kühlern geht.
Außerdem konnte ich so die Karte auch noch mal testen.

Als erstes muß ja der Luftkühler 'runter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zunächst mal nehme ich die Plastikverschalung ab; das sind nur ein paar kleine Kreuzschrauben am Rande der Verschalung.

Dann den Kühler selbst - nochmal etliche Schrauben, diesmal auf der Kartenrückseite.

Dann mit *viel* Gefühl einfach abziehen - nicht mit 'nem Ruck oder mit Gewalt: die Wärmeleitpaste und die Wärmeleitpads müssen sich langsam lösen (können)!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, hat ein Wärmeleitpad - unten rechts - nicht richtig gesessen.
Ansonsten sollte man natürlich sicher sein, dass auch alle Schrauben ausgedreht sind.

Als nächstes prüfe ich rein optisch, ob der (Wasser-)Kühler passt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rein optisch passt der Kühler; auch ein Vergleich mit dem Luftkühler bringt das gleiche Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also dann: Ran an den Feind!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Reinigen - vor allem der GPU - klebe ich die Wärmeleitpads auf.
Wichtig dabei: die Folien von beiden Seiten der Pads abziehen!
Das Schöne bei dem XSPC-Kühler: die Pads sind passend geschnitten, so dass man nicht selbst zur Schere greifen muß.

Nun lege ich den Kühler - wegen dem über den Kühler ragenden Slotblech am Rande - umgedreht auf den Tisch und die Grafikkarte auf den Kühler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun gleich mal die (roten) Unterlegscheiben auf die Schraubenlöcher - schon das ist ein Fummelkram!

Anschließend die Backplate auf die Rückseite der Grafikkarte legen - aber vorsichtig; sonst verrutschen die Unterlegscheiben wieder!
Nun die Schrauben eindrehen - die können optsich leider nicht ganz mit dem Kühler bzw. der Backplate mithalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wichtig ist hier, auch ddie richtigen Schrauben zu nehmen: die von der Backplate - sie sind etwas länger als die vom Kühler.
Das ist ein richtiger Fummelkram: sehr schnell verrutscht so eine Unterlegscheibe; ich hab' mindestens drei Mal den Kühler wieder abnehmen und einzelne Unterlegscheiben richtig positionieren müssen.

Nach rund drei Stunden (insgesamt) hab' ich's geschafft: der Kühler sitzt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testen kann ich die Karte erst später, wenn ich den neuen Rechner zusammen baue; bis dahin heißt es: ab in den Schrank!


Mal sehen, was als nächstes kommt...


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kaspar (23. März 2015)

Hi Jochen,

Hab mir grad mal so angesehen was du hier so treibst und ich muss sagen sieht gut aus!! 
Bin gespannt was noch kommt und warte auf mehr.

Lg Kaspar


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. März 2015)

Hi!

Danke - ich werd' sehen, dass sich bald was tut, kann aber im Moment nix versprechen.
Leider hatte ich gestern 'nen sehr teuren Tag: von 'nem Freund hat das Netzteil die Grätsche gemacht und den halben Rechner mitgenommen.
Da er Harz IV ist, blieben ettliche hundert € an mir hängen.
Das Geld wird mir fehlen...

Mal sehen; immerhin habe ich heute ein paar Fotos vom neuen Auto machen können; die bearbeite ich aber erst, wenn ich nächste Woche wieder zu Hause bin.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. September 2015)

Hi!

So langsam tut sich was.
Ich habe inzwischen mit LiquidEctasy udn AnFiTec Kontakt aufgenommen zwecks einem Kühler für's Mainboard.
Beim Mainboard habe ich mir für eine preisgünstigere Variante entschieden.

Entweder wird's das MSI X99S SLI in der (schwarz/weißen) Krait Edition (MSI 7885-003R) oder das MSI X99A SLI in der (schwarzen) Plus-Edition (MSI 7885-023R).

Wobei mir die Unterschiede zwischen beiden Boards noch nicht ganz klar sind....
Das Krait hat 4 Stück PCIe x16-Slots, das um 35€ preiswertere Plus nur drei davon - damit könnte ich aber leben.
Andererseits denke ich, die 30€ tun mir - bei dem Gesamtpreis - nicht weh...
Der Rest ist - nahezu - identisch: 
- 2* PCIe x4-Anschluß
- 10* Sata 6Gb/s
- 10* USB-Anschluß (die Aufteilung ist unterschiedlich, aber das stört mich nicht)
- 1* M2-Anschluß.
- 1* LAN 1000-Anschluß

Ich habe bisher zum Thema 'Lane-Sharing' nix über die Unterschiede gefunden; vielleicht weiß ja einer von Euch mehr?
Geplant ist der Einsatz einer M2-SSD, also brauche ich da die volle Bandbreite.
Ich denke, es wird entweder das X99S-SLI in der Krait-Edition oder das X99A-SLI ebenfalls in der KraitEdition.
Was meint Ihr?

Geplant ist, das MB demnächst zu bestellen und dann im Oktober zu AnFiTec zu schicken, um mir Kühler dafür machen zu lassen.

Als CPU-Kühler denke ich an den Raystorm von XSPC; der passt dann optisch zum XSPC-Kühler der grafikkarte.
Andere Variante: den AnFiTec Solei; dann habe ich auf dem MB eine einheitliche Optik.....
Was meint Ihr?

Ich muß jetzt erstmal zum Dienst; Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Danger23 (20. September 2015)

Ich würde auf eine einheitliche Optik setzen. Und es freut mich das sich wieder was tut


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. September 2015)

Hi!

Ich hab' die nach dem Dienst verbliebene Zeit mal dafür genutzt, mir die vier (MSI X99A-SLi und MSI X99S-SLI jeweils in der 'normalen' und in der 'Krait'-Edition) in Frage kommenden MSI-Boards anzusehen.
Letztlich denke ich, wird es das X99A in der Krait-Edition.
Den Ausschlag gaben letztlich die beiden USB 3.1-Port hinten, die beim X99S fehlen.
Das Teil kostet zwar rund 265€, aber das ist es mir wert - ich hab' die nächsten 5 Jahre Ruhe.

Beim CPU-Kühler hast Du recht: da der Grafikkühler doch 'n Stück weg ist, werd' ich wohl den Solei von AnFiTec nehmen - die beiden werden mir nicht böse sein....

Ich hau' mir erstmal auf's Ohr...


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. September 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, heut' ist mal wieder Pakerl-Tag!

ein Kästle ist da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aufgemacht das Teil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch 'ne Kiste drin - wie seltsam....
Die Kiste ist nix Besonderes, eben ein einfacher Mainboardkarton.

Aufgemacht auch dieses Teil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



'N Tütchen - sowas aber auch!

und drin ist - Tada! - ein Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht ja schon mal nicht schlecht aus.
Was auffällt: im I/O-bereich ist kein (zusätzlicher) Kühler.
Bei den meisten Mainboard's ist in dem Bereich noch ein - mehr oder weniger sinnloser - Kühler montiert; den hat sich MSI gespart.

Bei der Anordnung (Spannungswandler und Southbridge) der Kühler auf dem Board ist ein Fullcoverkühler kaum machbar; das hatte mir AnFiTec auch schon mit geteilt.

Das Board sieht ja nicht schlecht aus; wichtiger ist mir jedoch die Funktionalität.
Optisch gefallen mir die weiß abgesetzten Abdeckungen der Slots.
Was mich etwas stört, ist die große Anzahl an silbernen Bauteilen; hier hätte MSi meiner Meinung nach ruhig etwas schwarze Farbe spendieren können.
Für 'nen Krait-Aufkleber auf der Bios-Batterie hat's immerhin gereicht...

Was auch auffällt: oben links in der Ecke ist die Lötanbindung für eine Nummeranzeige für Post-Bios-Stör-Codes - wär' schön gewesen, wenn die Anzeige auch vorhanden wär'.
Egal; geht auch so.

Was haben wir denn sonst so:

im I/O-Bereich:

zweimal USB 3.1 - gibt's dafür überhaupt schon Geräte?
insgesamt sechsmal USB 3.0 - das wird 'ne Weile reichen; so langsam setzt sich auch bei mir USB 3.0 durch.
zweimal USB 2.0 - für Tastatur und Scanner langt auch das
P/S 2 - brauch' ich an sich nicht mehr - aber man kann nie wissen!
ein LAN-Anschluß - das Minimum
die Audio 7.1-Anschlüsse einschließlich dem optischen Anschluß - Audio 7.1 hab' ich mir abgewöhnt; mir reicht 5.1
ein Clear-CMOS-Button - ich hoffe, den brauch' ich nicht (zu oft)

An PCIe-Ports:

zwei x16-Ports - ich brauch' nur einen, da ich weder Crossfire noch SLI betreiben will
zwei x8-Ports- hier kommt die Asus-Raidr 'rein
zwei x1-Ports
dazwischen: ein M2-Port - die Ssd dafür hab' ich eben bestellt.
und die Bios-Batterie mit Krait-Aufkleber

Der untere Rand gibt auch einiges her:

ein Audio-Header
je ein Power- und Reset-Button
ein OC-Button zum (leichten) Übertakten
ein OC-Switch (da muß ich erstmal im Handbuch nachsehen, wofür der Eumel ist)
ein Fast-Boot-Button - ich weiß aktuell nicht, ob ich mit dem in's Bios komme oder mit Fast-Boot schneller in's Betriebssystem
zwei USB2.0-Header - da mein Gehäuse (bisher) kein USB 3.0 hat, kommen die beiden USB-Anschlüsse hier dran.
der Sata-Extpress-Slot - der wird, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, deaktviert, wenn ich den M2-Anschluß aktiviere.
Kann ich mit leben; Sata-Expresse-Ssd's gibbet bisher sowieso nicht.
ein Bios-Switch zum Umschalten zwischen alternatviem Bios
die Anschlüsse für Power- und Reset-Schalter, Power- und Hdd-LED usw.
ein Anschluß für einen Lüfter

die rechte Seite gibt auch einiges her:

insgesamt 8 Sata-3-Ports
zwei USB 3.0-Header, eine rum 90° abgewinkelt
der ATX-Anschluß

Ansonsten hat's noch:

ettliche Jumper - keine Ahnung, wofür die alle sind
vier Lüfter-Anschlüsse
ein CPU-Lüfter-Anschluß
und - wie beim Sockel 2011V3 üblich - acht RAM-Bänke.

Soweit dies.

Ich hau' mich erstmal auf's Ohr - ich hab' heute Abend wieder Nachtschicht!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Danger23 (22. September 2015)

Das board sieht echt gut aus. Links oben sieht es auf dem Foto aus als wäre dort eine Post BIOS Anzeige sprich zahlen vorhanden sind. Wenn ich bei meinem board (hab ein Msi z97 board) fast boot aktiviere bootet es schneller und überspringt die Möglichkeit beim booten ins BIOS zu gehen. Die Ausstattung kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. Optisch gefällt es mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Timmynator (22. September 2015)

Juhu der Schienenbrecher bastelt wieder. Ich bleib' dran, deine Posts bringen immer so viel Infos mit  

Das Board sieht auch nett aus. Schade, dass es sich nicht wirklich für einen Full-Cover eignet - kommen die Spawas denn ohne "Direktbestrahlung" eines Top-Blowers auch ohne Kühlkörper zurecht?


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. September 2015)

@Danger23: leider hat's keine Post-Bios-Anzeige - schaaaade....
Das mit dem FastBoot dürfte bei meinem genauso sein - so steht's jedenfalls im Handbuch.
Kann natürlich den Bootvorgang erheblich beschleunigen, zumal, wenn dabei der Hardwarecheck - die Suche nach geänderter Hardware - auch noch unterbunden wird.

Ich bin auch gespannt, wie ich mit dem UEFI-Bios klar komme - zumal ich (noch) nicht weiß, ob sich das auf Deutsch umstellen lässt.
Mein Englisch ist leider nicht so dolle....

@Timmynator: Ob die Spawas das abkönnen, kann ich nur hoffen - und versuchen, dran zu denken, ob die mir bei AnFiTec die Spawas auch in den PWM-Kühler integrieren können.

Übrigens: die M2-Ssd ist auch unetrwegs; ist eine Samsung SM 951 mit 256Gb geworden.

Ich hau' mir erstmal hin - Nachtschicht schlaucht irgendwann doch ein wenig...


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. September 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Überlegungen - Netzteil & Sleeve*

Hi!

Das Mainboard geht am Wochenende zu AnFiTec - die brauchen zwar einige Zeit, aber die habe ich ohne Probleme.
Bis ich das Mainboard wieder brauche, ist's November - mindestens!

Im Moment knobele ich am Netzteil.
So, wie ich es momentan sehe, wird es wohl das BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 1000W.
An sich reichen auch 850W, aber ich möchte das Netzteil nicht beim Übertakten an seine Grenzen treiben - und man weiß nicht, was noch kommt..... Eventuell kommt ja irgendwann 'ne zweite Grafikkarte für die Videoumwandlung?
Kostet mich zwar 235€, aber das ist mir der Spaß wert.

Das Gerät hat:


eine sehr leisen SilentWings 3 135mm-Lüfter - leise ist immer gut! 
Kabelmanagement - das kann nie schaden.... 
eine schwarze Farbe - passend zu Gehäuse und Mainboard - und schwarz gesleevte Kabel.
So, wie ich das sehe, ist der Sleeve von BeQuiet völlig 'daneben' - also muß ich selber was machen. 
genug Leistung auch für die Zukunft 
lange Kabel - bei dem großen Gehäuse sicher nicht falsch 
Bestellt wird das Netzteil aber erst im November.
Für diesen Monat ist's genug und nächsten Monat steht die CPU (Intel 5930K) an - und die kommt mich 600€...


Außerdem bin ich im Moment am Überlegen, ob ich generell sleeve oder nicht.
Ich hab's noch nie gemacht, mir fehlen also sowohl Erfahrung als auch die Fertigkeiten dafür - vom Werkzeug mal ganz abgesehen.
Wer macht nochmal den besten Sleeve - mir fällt der Name im Moment nicht ein.


Soweit der derzeitige Stand.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Danger23 (23. September 2015)

Also uefi sind von der Menü Führung sehr einfach und klar. Bei den meisten sollte sich die Sprache umstellen lassen. Bei fast Boot wird auch der Hardware Check unterbunden. Daher ist der Boot Vorgang deutlich schneller.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. September 2015)

Denke ich auch - für 'nen Kumpel hab' ich schon mal ein UEFI-Board verbaut.
Wir hatten aber - wie bei mir üblich - erstmal Pech: die ersten beiden Boards hatten 'ne massive Macke: sie wollten bei _*JEDEM *_Bootvorgang in's Bios.
MB-Batterie getauscht, Mainboard gewechselt - keine Besserung.
Erst ein anderer Mainboard-Hersteller brachte dann Erfolg; das Asus-Board wartet darauf, dass ich's zu Atelco zurück bringe.

Ich habe mir beim Nachbarforum einen Test zum MSI X99S-SLI-Plus angesehen; da waren alle Fotos vom Bios auf Englisch - daher komme ich drauf, dass es nur in Englisch sein könnte.
Wär' für mich aber auch kein Problem - zur Not gibbet Google oder Langenscheidt...


Fast-Boot ist zeimlich fix, denke ich - und solange man nicht dauernd am Rechner schraubt, eine echte Erleichterung.

Netzteil ist geplant, was brauch' ich denn noch?
Nächster 'Knackpunkt' wird der RAM - da bin ich noch am Schwanken.
Voraussichtlich wird's das 32GB-Quad-Channel-Set von Crucial.
Kostet zwar 'n Stück über 300€, aber da zahle ich wenigstens nicht für 'nen (Luft-)Kühler, den ich eh' demontiere.
Da kommen dann auch Wasserkühler drauf, voraussichtlich ein XSPC-RAM-Kühler mit passenden Seitenteilen.

Mal sehen, wann ich den RAM bestellen kann; vielleicht im November mit dem Netzteil.
Eventuell verschiebe ich die CPU auch auf November - da gibbet 13. Monatsgehalt - und bestell' im Oktober Sleeve und Zubehör sowie das Netzteil; wird wohl so kommen.

Ich hab' auch mal gestöbert: den besten Sleeve bietet eigentlich MDPC-X an (Nils); der ist aber krankheitsbedingt vorerst nicht erreichbar.
Also bliebe evtl. Gozumods als Ausweichvariante - obwohl mir MDPC-X lieber wäre.

Also sollte ich mir da mal 'nen Kopf machen: 


was will ich sleeven?
in welchen Farben? 
Dürfte einfach sein: weiß und schwarz
wieviel von welcher Stärke brauch' ich?
was brauch' ich an Werkzeug?

Kann mir da wer Tips geben?

Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2015)

Hi!

Ich überlege im Moment an diesem Set für mein Netzteil.
Der Nachteil wäre, dass ich die restlichen Kabel - bsp. die Sata-Datenkabel - sowieso selbst sleeven müsste und mir dafür Sleeve bestellen muß.
Da das dann evtl. ein anderer Hersteller wäre, dürften Farbunterschiede kaum zu vermeiden sein.
Und das - die Farbunterschiede - geht gleich gar nicht!

Also doch selber Sleeven - oder entsprechende Verlängerungen/Kabel bestellen?

Wobei sich auch die Farbfrage stellt: nur in schwarz/weiß Sleeven oder ggf. dreifarbig schwarz/silbergrau/weiß?


Was mein Ihr?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Danger23 (26. September 2015)

Ich würde zwei farbig bleiben. Wenn du dir das selber sleeven nicht zutraust würde ich einfach entsprechende Verlängerungskabel besorgen. 
Liebe grüße, 
  Patrick


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!


heute war mal wieder 'Pakerl-Time' unter anderem!

Groß war es nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also fix aufgemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



'ne Kiste drin - nicht wirklich 'ne Überaschung....

Auch diese kann man öffnen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaumstoff - und dann noch in so 'nem blöden Pink...
Absolut nicht mein Stil - also weg damit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




'N Tütchen - der Verschluß sieht aus, wie so zum Zuziehen.
Ist er aber nicht: da hilft nur die Schere!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine bestellte M2-SSD.

Und von hinten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch keine Schönheit!
Einfache Elektronik halt....

Fix eingebaut - ist ja nur eine Schraube:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier sieht man das Problem: das Teil ist auf dem schwarzen Mainboard einfach potthäßlich und fällt auf, wie 'n bunter Hund!

Ich habe die Jungs von AnfiTec gleich mal gebeten, mir 'ne Abdeckung für zu machen; gekühlt werden braucht so 'ne Ssd ja nicht wirklich.

Was bei meinem Besuch in Köln herausgekommen ist, berichte ich euch morgen.

Bis dahin ein schönes Wocheende!


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (26. September 2015)

Du könntest die SSD ja z.B. auch mit Plastidip einfärben


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2015)

Mit was für 'nem Zeug?
Nie gehört!

Wenn ich richtig gegooglet habe, ist das so'n Flüssiggummi zum Aufsprühen?

Wär' auch 'ne Varainte; jetzt hab' ich jedoch schon 'ne Blende bei AnFiTec bestellt.

Stichwort AnFiTec: ich war gestern bei den beiden Jungs und hab' ihnen mein MSI-Mainboard vobei gebracht - Köln ist ja nur 'ne Stunde von mir weg.

Hinfinden geht so; mein Navi - immerhin der Marktführer (TomTom) - hat die (gegenüber liegende) Hausnummer falsch lokalisiert.
Am Ende der Straße fand ich dann ein Schild, welches mir verriet, wo die Nummer 50 zu finden ist; dort gegenüber ist dann die Halle, 
wo - unter anderem - AnFiTec residiert. Notfalls hätte ich auch bei AnFiTec anrufen können - die Hilfe haben mir die beiden schon im Vorfeld angeboten.

Die beiden waren sehr nett und haben sich das Mainboard gleich mit großem Sachverstand angesehen.

Ich hatte allerdings die - bereits auf Wakü umgerüstete Grafikkarte - nicht mit; deren Maße werden aber gebraucht, damit die 
Anschlüsse vom SB-Kühler nicht damit kollidieren - ein Telefonanruf als ich zu Hause war, löste später auch dieses Problemchen.

Nach der Demontage der originalen Kühler stellte sich heraus, das unter dem riesigen SB-Kühler nur ein ganz kleiner Chip gekühlt wird; 
der originale Kühler wirkt 'etwas' überdimensioniert....

Der Block von AnFiTec wird genau auf den PWM-Kühler passen; also macht sich die Sache für die Beiden recht einfach.

Einen genauen Termin für die Kühler hab' ich (noch) nicht; habe allerdings auch nicht danach gefragt.
Allerdings wollten die beiden sich gleich dran machen; es soll nicht lange dauern.


Warten wir mal ab - ich hab' Zeit.


Mein Rechner hat mich heute früh mit 'nem Bluescreen begrüßt - fand' ich richtig Klasse!
Wenigstens hatte ich ein Backup da, welches einwandfrei läuft und ich aufspielen konnte.
Einziger Unterschied: auf dem Backup ist O&O Defrag 14 drauf, auf dem Rechner (war) O&O Defrag 19.

Ich hab's nochmal getestet: tatsächlich ist O&O Defrag 19 der Übeltäter; das verträgt sich mit irgendeinem Treiber von meinem Mainboard nicht.
Oder evtl. mit dem Treiber meiner Asusu Raidr - auch das teste ich gleich nochmal aus.
Ich vermute aber, das O&O Defrag mit dem ACHI-Treiber nicht klar kommt - und den kann ich nicht deaktivieren, weil ich den ACHI-Modus unbedingt für meinen 
Festplattenwechselrahmen benötige.

Toll; jetzt kann ich mich erstmal wegen 'ner Erstattung mit O&O rum schlagen - ich hab' immerhin 30€ für O&O Defrag 19 bezahlt.



Wie dem auch sei; mein nächster Schritt - Mitte Oktober - wird die Bestellung des Netzteils sein; dazu dann auch gleich Material zum Sleeven.

Ja, Ihr habt richtig gelesen: ich bestell' mir Material zum Sleeven, werd's also selber versuchen.
Für die ersten Experimente nehme ich den Sleeve, den ich mit dem Gehäuse bekommen habe, später werd' ich dann wahrscheinlich 
den von Gosumodz bestellen, da MDPC-X (=Nils) nach wie vor krankheitsbedingt nicht verfügbar ist.

Auch über die Anschlüsse bin ich mir inzwischen relativ sicher, welche ich nehme: bei Caseking gibt's Anschlüsse von EK, die mir gut gefallen.
Die werden es wohl werden.


Wo ich mir noch absolut unschlüssig bin, ist der Schlauch:

farbig oder klar? 
welche Marke? 
welche Stärke? 
UV-Aktiv oder nicht? 

Ich neige zu weißem Schlauch, der Klare neigt meines Wissens meist dazu, sich im Laufe der Zeit zu verfärben.

An sich neige ich dazu, relativ dicken Schlauch zu nehmen; in dem großen Gehäuse dürfte sich 13/10er eher verlieren.
Also wird's wohl 16/10er.

Nur was die Marke angeht, bin ich noch völlig ratlos....

Eine andere Alternative wäre Acrylrohre - wenn ich darüber mehr wüsste (bsp.: wie biegt man die Dinger?), würde ich das durchaus in Erwägung ziehen.


Mal sehen....



grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (27. September 2015)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Mit was für 'nem Zeug?
> Nie gehört!
> 
> Wenn ich richtig gegooglet habe, ist das so'n Flüssiggummi zum Aufsprühen?



Bingo  Das wird auch ganz gerne mal zum Schutz von Platinen verwendet, um die z.B. spritzwassergeschützt zu machen. Gibt es zum sprühen, m.W. auch "pinselbar" als Farbe. Wobei die Sprühlösung am Ende homogener aussieht...

Wieder ein blöder Einwand meinerseits: warum defragst du deine SSDs? Die kriegen dadurch nur zusätzliche Writes und es macht sie nicht spürbar schneller...

Zur Schlauchfarbe: Dein Farbschema wird doch schwarz + weiß - warum nicht auch die Schläuche immer im Wechsel schwarz-weiß? Also z.B. Pumpe - Graka schwarz, Graka - CPU weiß, CPU - Spawas (mal angenommen) schwarz, Spawas - Radi weiß, Radi - AGB schwarz etc. etc...


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. September 2015)

Hi!

Die Ssd's defrage ich nicht - ich hab' aber im momentanen Rechner noch zwei normale Hdd's - O&O Defrag 'streikt' bei Ssd's sowieso richtigerweise.
Ob ich die normalen Hdd's durch Ssd's ersetze, weiß ich noch nicht - Ssd's im TB-Bereich sind doch noch reichlich teuer; rund 300€ je Stück - und ich bräuchte zwei - muß ich schon rechnen.
Andererseits sind Hdd-Wasserkühler auch nicht billig - und nicht wirklich Silent, da es an Entkopplung mangelt.

Die Schläuche in zwei Farben ist auch 'ne gute Idee - ich denke da momentan an Masterkleer-Schläuche.
Muß ich mal im wakü-Quatsch-thread fragen, wie es da mit Beständigkeit und Qualität steht.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Oktober 2015)

Hi!

Bei mir hat sich etwas getan - sowohl im Positiven (neue Ssd für den Bestandsrechner) als auch im Negativen (O&O Defrag).
Ich berichte heut' Nachmittag ausführlich!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, wie angekündigt, war gestern wieder 'Pakerl'-Tag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht sehr groß - aber auch nicht allzu teuer: nicht mal hundert Euronen....

Und das ist drin: 'ne Schachtel - oh Wunder.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die angekündigte Samsung Evo 850 mit 256Gb Speicherkapazität.

Drin ist die Ssd in 'ner Verpackung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da drin sind die Ssd und 'ne Packung mit Krimskram: 'Ne Cd/DVD, ein Installguide und so - nix Wichtiges.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie bekannt, ist das LianLi 888 nicht gerade ein Platzwunder....
Gerade die rechte Seite - also praktisch hinter dem Mainboard - ist total beengt.
Dennoch habe ich da meine vier Ssd's untergebracht - mit Doppelklebeband am Mainboardtray angeklebt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt gibt's bei mir wieder 'nen Ringtausch: die alte System-Ssd (Samsung Evo 830 mit 256GB) wird meine 'Ausgangs'-Ssd für die Videoumwandlung, die ehemalige 'Ausgangs'-Ssd /OCZ mit 120Gb) geht an 'nen Freund von mir als System-Ssd und dessen alte System-Ssd (meine frühere Intel-Ssd mit 80Gb, die ich in meinem ersten Wakü-Rechner hatte) kommt wieder zu mir zurück - vorerst als Reserve.....

Soweit dies.


Ich habe inzwischen das System komplett neu aufgesetzt und alle Treiber aktualisiert.

Dabei habe ich mehrmals ausprobiert, ob sich O&O Defrag 19 mit       dem System 'verträgt': 

unmittelbar nach der Installation von Windows 7 (64-Bit) und           der Mainboardtreiber von der Cd des Mainboardherstellers           (Gigabyte) 
nach der Installation des ServicePack 1 für Windows 7 
Nach dem Update aller Treiber - allein zu diesem Zweck habe           ich mir eine extra Software (UpdateStar) angeschafft 
Nach der Installation aller Software - u. a. Anwendungen wie           Photoshop, Lightroom, TMPGEnc 6, Firefox, Thunderbird; jeweils           in der aktuellen Version 
nach der abschließenden Installation aller Updates für           Windows 
       Einzig einen Versuch nach der Installation meiner         Internet-Sicherheitssoftware (Kaspersky Internet-Security) habe         ich nicht mehr durchgeführt.


       In allen Fällen ließ sich O&O Defrag 19 zwar installieren         und auch einwandfrei starten; ein Neustart des Systems endete         jedoch in allen Fällen mit einem Bluescreen, so dass ich jeweils das vor der Installation von O&O Defrag 19 gemachte         Backup  wieder aufspielen musste/konnte.

       Die Fehlermeldungen haben sich nicht wirklich verändert;         offensichtlich ist - erneut - der Si (Silicon-Image?) Treiber 3132 der         'Übeltäter'.

Ich habe O&O entsprechend angemailt; 'ne Antwort werd' ich wohl erst am Montag bekommen - ich berichte weiter.

So, bei mir auf'm Tisch steht das Abendbrot - ich 'darf' mmorgen wieder um vier aufstehen - und drei weitere Pakerls sind da.

Da gehe ich - hoffentlich - am Wochenende bei: in den Pakerl'n dürfte das Sleeve-Werkzeug drin sein.

Bis dahin: Grüße und einen schönen Feiertag!


Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

heute tut sich nicht viel - die letzten Tage waren (arbeitstechnisch) etwas anstrengend, da tut sich heute nix mehr.
Etwas hab' ich gemacht: ich hab' das Netzteil bestellt, ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 mit 1000W.
Ich wäre zwar auch mit dem 850-Watt-Modell hin gekommen, aber ich bleibe da lieber auf der sicheren Seite - und die 40€ mehr investiere ich da dann doch lieber....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, ich hab's mit Sleeveing versucht - und beim Versuch blieb es auch.

Doch der Reihe nach: es fängt wie immer mit Päckchen an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drei Päckchen - waren eben drei Absender, obwohl ich alles bei Amazon bestellt habe.


Drin ist auch was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Sleeving-Werkzeuge: ein Set von Phobya und zwei Pin-Remover von Noise Isolator.

Ich hab' dann versucht, ein Kabel zu Sleeven - ein Grafikkartenkabel (Strom) von BeQuiet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, ist der Sleeve von BeQuiet nicht 'das Gelbe vom Ei' - um's mal vorsichtig zu formulieren!

Runter damit!

An dem Stecker hab' ich mich versucht: der Anschluß der Grafikkarte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den Pin-Remover 'rein: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem: was ich auch versucht habe, links, rechts, oben, unten - ich habe den Pin einfach nicht aus'm Stecker bekommen!
Mit Gewalt hab' ich's nicht versucht, das ist in der Regel nicht zielführend.

Entweder bin ich zu dusslig - oder ungeschickt - oder die Stecker von BeQuiet! lassen sich nicht auseinander bauen.

Weiß da einer von euch Rat?


Heute kommt das neue Netzteil von BeQuiet! - viellicht geht's da besser....


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Oktober 2015)

Hi!

So, das neue Netzteil ist auch da.

'Ne schwarze Kiste - wie bei BeQuiet! üblich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sie ist versiegelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hasse diese Verklebung - sie sind schwer zu 'knacken'!


Auf die Kiste!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Zubehör drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über die Menge an Zubehör kann man sich bei BeQuiet! nicht beklagen - das ist immer Super.


Über die Qualität vom Sleeven dagegen schon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Sleeve ist - meiner Meinung nach - total unter aller Sau:

der Sleeve ist nicht im Geringsten Blickdicht
der Shrink ist ungleichmäßig
unterm Shrink sind Kabelbinder, um den Sleeve zu halten - wa ssoll das denn?
der Shrink geht nicht bis zum Stecker - auch ein totales 'NoGo'!

Im Klartext: Das Zeug (das Sleeve) ist wertlos.
Ich versuch' noch mal, ob ich wenigstens den 24-Pol-ATX-Stecker auseinander kriege....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Oktober 2015)

Hi!

Ich kann machen, was ich will: ich bekomm' den ATX-Stecker nicht auseinander.
Also hab' ich mir mal dieses Set von Cablemod bestellt; mal sehen, wie das dann aussieht.
Dazu diese Klammern - ich denke, die können mir nicht schaden.

Wird ein paar Tage dauern; wenn der Paketbote kommt, bin ich den Rest der Woche nicht zu Hause; ich 
'darf' dann also am Folgetag zur Post abholen fahren - das werd' ich überleben.


Jetzt such' ich ausreichend lange Sata-6GB-Kabel - gesleeved natürlich, in shcwarz oder weiß.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Oktober 2015)

Hi!

Ich hab's mit weiter 'rein versucht, ungefähr so weit - weiter geht nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollte die Widerhaken weg drücken, denke ich.
Ich krieg's dennoch nicht heraus - es klemmt total fest.
Mit Gewalt versuch' ich's sowieso nicht - da hab' ich dann das (halbe) Kabel in der Hand und der Pin bleibt, wo er ist.
Ich hab' den Eindruck, dass das Werkzeug den Pin festklemmt - ich hab'  mir noch ein anderes Werkezug bestellt, in der Hoffnung, dass das dann  besser geht; es sollte morgen hier eintrudeln.

Mal sehen....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich dachte du wolltest ein fertiges Set Kabel kaufen oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


Bezüglich dem Sleeve der ab Werk drauf ist.
Die machen das nicht wegen der Optik, so will man die Kabel so kompakt wie möglich halten.
Und das macht dieses Konstrukt ja - Design follows Function.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Oktober 2015)

Hi!

Ja, ein fertiges Kabelset hab' ich in Reserve, falls das mit dem selber Sleeven nicht klappt - was der Fall ist.
Ich hab's mit verschiedenen Werkzeugen probiert: ich bekomm' die Pins einfach nicht aus'm Stecker 'raus.

Also ist die Woche wieder 'Pakerl-Tag' - ich muß nur neben der Arbeit etwas Zeit finden.

Heute hab' ich mal mein zweites Hobby gepflegt: die Fotografie.

Anbei mal zwei - kaum bearbeitete - Ergebnisse von heute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich muß mal sehen, wie ich die Woche neben der Arbeit Zweit finde, was zu machen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Oktober 2015)

Hi!

Ich hab' mal die Zeit gefunden, ein paar Bilders des Mainboards zu machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Abdeckung der M2-Ssd hat was - mir gefällt sie gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde, das sieht sehr gut aus.

Mal sehen; ich habe auch eine weitere Enstcheidung getroffen: ich werde statt Schlauch PETG-Rohr nehmen.
Das bedeutet auch, dass die bisher favorisierten EK-Anschlüsse nicht mehr passen; ich such' mir also neue 'raus.

Am WE bin ich allerdings wieder unterwegs; diesmal geht's zum Fotografieren nach Belgien.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (30. Oktober 2015)

Eindeutig: Style gewinnt  

Die Platte passt so gut, dass ich sie auf dem ersten Bild erst gar nicht wahrgenommen hatte.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. November 2015)

Und ich Depp suche die ganze Zeit den Steckplatz für die SSD xD


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. November 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Ich hab' Euch nicht vergessen - bei mir tut sich nur im Moment wenig.

Allerdings habe ich heute - nein: gestern - bei Aquatuning 'ne kleine Bestellung aufgegeben: RAM-Kühler und etwas Kleinkram, zusammen 170€.
Die Bestellung bei Caseking fiel 'etwas' größer aus: über 1500€...
Allerdings machen CPU und Ram zusammen schon 920€ aus; das relativiert das Ganze ein wenig.

Wenn die Sachen da sind, geht's weiter - vorausgesetzt, mein Dienstplan spielt mit....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. November 2015)

Hi!

Diese Woche wird sich bei mir nix tun; ich hab' Nachtschicht und penn' tagsüber aus.
Außerdem hab' ich bei Caseking einige Sachen zwar bezahlt, aber nicht erhalten; diese muß ich nun bei Aquatuning nachbestellen, was wieder ein paar Tage kostet.

Also wird's die Woche nix.

Das große Caseking-Paket ist inzwischen da, auch das erste von AT - auspacken tu' ich erst nächstes Wochenende; dann gibbet auch wieder Bilders.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. November 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, gestern war bei mir nix - ich brauchte einfach mal 'nen Pausentag.
Dafür habe ich heute einige Pakerl's ausgepackt.

Paket 1: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhalt hat's auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist denn da nun drin?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sind so ungefähr drin:


zweimal zwei RAM-Kühler mit jeweils einem RAM-Kühl-Modul
zwei schwarze T-Stücke würfelförig
2 'Ölauge' - Einfüllstutzen, auch scharz
2 Koolance Verschlußschrauben - vorsichtshalber bestellt
das Acryl-Top zur Pumpe
und ein PWM-Splitter, mit dem ich meine Lüfter auf dem Mora anschließen will


Paket 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhalt hat's auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nicht viel drin:

das Cable-Kit für das BeQuiet-Netzteil - mit dem selber Sleeven war's ja nix: ich bekomm' diesen blöden BeQuiet-Stecker nicht auseinander!
eine Kabelklammer dazu

Drittes Pakerl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nur ein Teil drin: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Zehnerpack Anschlüsse - ich hatte bei meiner großen Bestellung zu wenige bestellt...

Und Paket 4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist etwas mehr drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut, der Adventskalender ist nicht wirklich wichtig - und hat auch 'ne Delle ab bekommen.
Also weg damit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ausgebreitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist eniges drin:

ein Filter - denselben hatte ich schon mal und war damit zufrieden.
ein Füllstandsmesser von Koolance - ob der am Aquaero läuft, weiß ich noch nicht; wird sich zeigen...
ein Biegeschlauch für die PETG-Rohre (der blaue)
zwei Temperaturfühler
der AGB
ein zweites. satiniertes Glas dafür
zwei Fillports mit Füllflaschen
enige T-Stücke, wieder würfelförmig - ob ich die alle brauche, weiß ich noch nicht; lieber einen zu viel als einen zu wenig...

Und - ganz wichtig - der Werkzeugkoffer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit sollte einiges da sein; nebenan steht aber noch 'ne Riesenkiste von Caseking - für rund 1500€.
Die packe ich dann morgen aus....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, heute hab' ich das letzte Pakerl ausgepackt - wie erwähnt, ein großes Paket für 1500€.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von oben ist allerdings nix mit Aufmachen; also die Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist zunächst viel Verpackungsmaterial drin; zum Glück umweltfreundliches Packpapier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raus damit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sieht der Inhalt ausgepackt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben rechts je zwei Pakete mit 10 Fitings für meine Rohre, jeweils 20 Stück in schwarz und weiß.
Daneben der Druchflußsensor von Aquacomputer.

Und hier nun der Grund, warum das Ganze so teuer war:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der i7 5930 kostet allein schon gut 600€, der Speicher ist mit nicht ganz 300€ auch nicht gerade billig.

Was haben wir denn sonst noch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist die Pumpe - wieder 'ne Laing DDC.
Dazu ein Shoggy-Sandwich und Dämpfungsgummifüße für die Pumpe.
Noch 'n Biegegummi - warum ich drei davon bestellt habe, wird auch mir ewig ein Rätsel bleiben; dieses geht jedenfalls zurück.
Einige 90°-Winkel sind auch dabei; 7 an der Zahl.

Und dann sind da noch ein AGB (oben im Bild) - den hab' ich vergessen, aus'm Warenkorb zu nehmen, als ich den in Satin bei AT bestellt habe.
Also geht der AGB auch zurück - zwei sind devinitiv einer zu viel.

Und dann sind da noch zweimal zwei Rollen mit je vier PETG-Rohren in 13/10mm; jeweils zwei rollen in schwarz und weiß.
Ich hoffe, dass ich mit je 3,6m - zusammen also über 7m - an Rohr hin komme.



Nebenbei war ich noch beim Baumarkt und hab' mir 'ne Heißluftpistole mitgebracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gerät ist regelbar; sowohl das Gebläse als auch die Heizung sind einstellbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, ob das so geht, oder ob ich mri noch ein Düsenset besorgen muß.



Soweit erstnmal dies; morgen hab' ich frei, also genug Zeit zum Schrauben.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, ich hab' inzwischen ein wenig geschafft - aber weniger, als ich wollte; irgendwie hat mir etwas der Drive gefehlt. Auch ich hab'mal so 'nen Tag....

Hier zunächst mal das Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wem fällt auf, was sich verändert hat?


----------



## Danger23 (2. Dezember 2015)

Die Farbe des kühlers hat sich geändert. War davor schwarz. Sieht aber echt top aus mit der Farbe.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Dezember 2015)

Hi!

Richtig: die Jungs von AnfiTec haben mir 'nen Kühler für die Ssd gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Chip war vor kurzem ein Bericht über 'Throttling' bei M2-Ssd's.
An sich war 'n Wasserkühler angedacht; der hat sich aber nicht realisieren lassen: die M2-Ssd ist einerseits zu klein 
und andererseits zu empfindlich für die Anschlüsse (Durch das sehr dünne PCB).
Und wirklich Platz für 'ne Schraube - um den Kühler zu halten - ist da auch nicht.

Was hab' ich denn heute noch so getrieben?


Das teuerste Stück des Computers muß auch installiert werden - obwohl mir die Intel-Sockel immer sehr empfindlich vorkommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da ist das teure Stück Silizium:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier schon installiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ungekühlt dürfte das Teil nicht lange halten - geschweige denn lange laufen - Abhilfe ist schon da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wärmeleitpaste hab ich mri heute schnell ncoh besorgt; meine vorhandene ist 3 Jahre alt; da hab' ich gewisse Zweifel, ob die noch so gut ist.

Also fix eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein wenig Speicher kommt dazu: die unteren Riegel hab' ich schon 'gestript':



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Wärmeleitkleber ist gott sei dank nicht so toll und lässt sich leicht abziehen; dass dabei die Bleche verbiegen, ist mir total egal....

Hier mal die Bauteile des RAM-Wasserkühlers links daneben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier sind alle Wärmeleitbleche getauscht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier hab' ich den ganzen 'Kram' schon auf'm Mainboard eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit das, was ich heute gemacht habe.
Morgen - nach der Frühschicht - will ich meine Werkstatt aufräumen, das gehäuse aus seiner Schachtel holen und evtl. Netzteil und Mainboard einbauen.

Wenn das geschafft ist, überlege ich, wo ich den AGB einbaue: sichtbar neben dem Mainboard oder unsichtbar im rechten Abschnitt des Lian-Li 343.

Mal sehen.....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Dezember 2015)

Warum hat der HS des i7 ein Loch?


----------



## Rousi (4. Dezember 2015)

Yay.. Bin jetzt erst auf Deinen Thread hier gestoßen. Mir gefällt Dein Projekt und bin auf weiteres gespannt 

Die Revolver-Fittings <3

+Abo


/das mit dem Loch im HS würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Dezember 2015)

Hi!



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Warum hat der HS des i7 ein Loch?



Keine Ahnung!
Ist aber im Internet auch so zu finden; scheint also normal zu sein - ich hoff's mal....

Zu dem Loch gibt das 'Manual', welches bei der CPU bei liegt, nix her; da steht nichts von 'nicht verschließen' oder 'nicht verdecken' drin...



Rousi schrieb:


> Yay.. Bin jetzt erst auf Deinen Thread hier  gestoßen. Mir gefällt Dein Projekt und bin auf weiteres gespannt
> Die Revolver-Fittings <3
> +Abo
> /das mit dem Loch im HS würd mich auch interessieren



Danke!

Ich hoff' dass ich am Wochenende ein wenig weiter kommme; allerdings 'darf' ich Samstag noch bis 15 Uhr arbeiten....

Grüße

Jochen

Edit: das Loch im Heatspreader dient - laut Internetfunden - zum Druckausgleich wegen der hohen Temperaturschwankungen.
Bei anderen Heatspredern ist seitlich zu dem Zweck 'ne Nut offen - was ich für besser halte.

Mein Loch ist nun mit dem CPU-Kühler verdeckt und - wahrscheinlich - mit Wärmeleitpaste zu.
Ich werd' sehen, was passiert....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Antwort - weiter machen


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Ich hab' heute etwas geschafft - war aber auch nicht alles einfach.
Denn hatte noch 'n Freund Probleme mit seinem PC/Notebook; ich also hin, ihm helfen.
Dumm gelaufen: meine Festplatte mit den Installationsdateien hat den Geist aufgegeben; ich konnte ihm also nicht helfen.
Die kaputte Festplatte ist nur ärgerlich; die Daten hab' ich nochmal auf 'ner zweiten Festplatte....

So, nu aber zum neuen Rechner:

Mit als erstes hab' ich die Halter für das Mainboard eingesetzt; war nicht so ganz einfach, weil das Mainboardtray lackiert wurde.
Meist werden beim Lackieren - auch durch Gehäusehersteller - die Gewindelöcher mit lackiert, was das Einsetzen kleiner Schrauben 'etwas' erschwert.

Ging letztendlich aber zu machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Kantenschutz rechts hab' ich auch gewechselt; der neongrüne passt irgendwie nicht so richtig in mein Farbkonzept..

Nun das Mainboard eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nächster Schritt: das Netzteil mit den Kabelverlängerungen - das selber Sleeven der Kabel vom BeQuiet!-Netzteil war ja nix.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne Kiste mit 'ner Tasche drin....

'n Haufen Kabel drin - leider nicht beschriftet!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einige Kabel - wie das ATX-Kabel - lassen sich ja leicht erkennen.
Aber die VGA-Kabel und die P4- und P8-Kabel sind da schon schwerer auseinander zu halten.

Vor allem: die CableMod-Kabel und die von BeQuiet! sind unterschiedlich verdrahtet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch sind beide CableMod-Kabel 4+8-polig - was nehme ich nun?

den 8-poligen Stecker von einem und einen 4-poligen (sind zwei dran) vom anderen Kabel?
beide von einem Kabel?
welchen vierpoligen Stecker nehme ich?
Den mit dem Klip links oder rechts?
Ich hab' so das Gefühl, wenn ich den Rechner eines Tages zu ersten Mal einschalte, wird's spannend....

Derzeit hab' ich die Pumpe auf das Shoggy gesetzt und durfte feststellen, dass der AGB nach oben hin keinen Platz mehr hat: der Mora kostet einfach zu viel Platz.
Also hab' ich mir noch 'ne andere Röhre für den AGB bestellt; die hab' ich frühestens Dienstag, wenn's schlecht läuft, auch erst Donnerstag.

Inzwischen bearbeite ich mal zwei 5,25"-Blenden, um in diese den Filter einzubauen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Heute hab' ich den Filter eingebaut; war 'n ganz schönes Stück Arbeit, da ich drei 5,25"-Blenden passend ausschneliden musste; gab auch einiges an 'Verlust'.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem: ich muß nicht nur den Ausschnitt für den eigentlichen Filter machen, sondern auch die nach hinten umgebogenen Kanten der 5,25"-Blenden ausschneiden, wodurch die ganze Blende an Stabitität verliert.

Direkt dahinter ist die Pumpe; das Verbindungsrohr zwischen Pumpenausgang und Filtereingang wird recht kurz; wie ich später in dem engen Raum die Rohre einbauen soll, ist mir noch ein Rätsel - aber auch das wird schon noch; zur Not muß die Pumpe etwas zurück in Richtung Netzteil.

Bilder davon kommen später, wenn ich die Rohre mache.

Bei den Kabeln hab' ich einen Kamm eingesetzt; so sieht es besser aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein wenig ordnen und gut is'.

So, ich muß jetzt erstmal auf Arbeit...


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Jetzt brauch' ich nmal eure Hilfe!

Ich habe im Moment für die Anordnung der 5,25"-Laufwerke zwei Möglichkeiten.
Untergerbacht werden müssen:


zwei Fantec Festplattenwechselrahmen 
ein DVD-Brenner 
das Aquaero 
ein Reserveplatz 

 Nun kann ich entweder den rechten Laufwerksschacht benutzen - dann kämen Pumpe (rot) und Filter (grün) auf die linke Seite des Gehäuses, was wiederum die Verrohrung vereinfachen würde.
Dabei würde ich den AGB (weis) neben die Kabeldurchführung setzen, durch die das ATX-Kabel geht.
In diesem Fall würde ich den linken Laufwerksschacht in der Tiefe um 2/3 kürzen - ganz weglassen kann ich ihn niacht, weil daran die Frontblenden halten müssen. Das Aquaero käme auch auf die Seite; es ist ja nicht so tief wie ein Laufwerk.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die andere Möglichkeit wäre, den Laufwerksschacht komplett zu lassen und die 5,25"-Laufwerke auf beide Schächte (linke und rechte Seite der Front) zu verteilen.
In dem Falle käme der AGB ganz nach links auf die Rückwand des Gehäuses, die Pumpe und der Filter würden ihren Plantz in der rechten Hälfte des Gehäuses finden, neben bzw. vor dem Netzteil.

Diese Lösung würde es mir ersparen, den zweiten Laufwerksschacht zu trennen - was 'ne Sauarbeit, aber machbar ist.

Dabei wäre die Optik des Gehäuses von außen etwas besser, weil ich die Laufwerke einigermaßen symmetrisch anordnen kann.
Dafür gefällt mir die Optik des linken Gehäuseteils - also da, wo das Mainboard drin ist - bei der ersten Lösung besser.
Was aber nicht ganz so wichtig ist, weil das Fenster die vorderen Teil - knapp ein Drittel - sowieso verdeckt - also wären AGB, Filter und Pumpe bei der ersten Lösung sowieso kaum zu sehen.
Das Fenster reicht etwa bis zur Kabeldurchführung; von da nach vorne hin ist die Seitenwqand geschlossen.

Von daher neige ich zur zweiten Lösung: Pumpe und Filter in die rechte Hälfte und AGB an die Rückwand.

Was mein Ihr?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, die Woche sind wieder 'ne paar Pakete angekommen - spätestens Weihnachten geht's dann auch mit dem Schrauben weiter.

Was ist den gekommen?
Der Gehäusekönig hat dies geliefert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




drei Adapter, um je zwei Ssd's in den 5,25"-Schacht zu setzen.
zwei Vandalismustaster - ob die Passen, muß ich erst noch sehen.
fünf Verbinder für die PETG-Rohre: an einigen Stellen wird's mit der Rohrführung sehr kompliziert, da ist es besser, zwei Rohre zu biegen und dann zu verbinden.
zweimal Windows 10 Home auf'm USB-Stick - eines davon ist für 'nen Freund gedacht.


Noch 'ne Lieferung vom König:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nochmal zwei Adapter für Ssd's im 5,25"-Schacht
eine Verlängerung für's das Lüfterkabel
je zwei Lüfter von BeQuiet! in 120 bzw. 140mm Durchmesser - ich weiß noch nicht, welche ich zur Gehäusebelüftung benutzen werde.
Obwohl ich fast alles mit Wasser kühle, sind auf dem Mainboard noch einige Teile, die vom Luftstrom 'leben'; diesen erzeugt eigentlich der CPU-Lüfter - den ich nicht habe.
Also brauch' ich einen oder zwei Lüfter für das Gehäuse.
außerdem ist auch eine kürzere Röhre (150mm) für meinen AGB gekommen.

Die Wasserverbesserer haben auch geliefert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





8 Stück G1/4-Winkel 90°
6 Stück Winkel 45°
einige Schlauchtüllen - ich rechne damit, zumindest zum Füllen und Entleeren Schlauch benutzen zu müssen.
5 Stück Schottverschraubungen - die brauch' ich im Deckel, im Boden und ggf. in der Trennwand im Gehäuse (Mainboardtray)
einige G1/4-Verlängerungen in verschiedenen Längen - man kann nie wissen, wo man sowas braucht.


die Wasserverbesserer haben noch mehr geschickt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





das Auquaero 6 - aber ohne Fernsteuerung, auch wenn die Abgebildet ist.
ein zusätzlicher (Luft-)Kühler für's Aquaero
ein Displayglas zum Aquaero; damit erhalte ich eine bündige Front.
eine schwarze Blende zum Aquaero
einige Anschlußkabel, z. B. Vierfachadapter für die Lüfter.

Auch der große Fluß hat geliefert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ein USB-3-Slotblech
zwei 960-GB-Ssd's von SanDisk - eine als Ausgangsdisk für meine Videoumwandlung, eine als 'Reserve' für vielfältige Zwecke - hab' ich im derzeitigen Rechner auch, jedoch als Hdd.
eine Samsung 850-Pro-256-GB-Ssd - die wird voraussichtlich zurück gehen, da ich für's Betriebssystem ja die M2-Ssd habe.
ein Videotrainig für Photoshop CC und LIghtroom 6 - ich muß ja mein zweites Hobby auch ein wenig pflegen...

Soweit dies.

Ich muß mal sehen; ich warte noch auf 'nen Rückruf von 'nem Fotokumpel - dann wird sich entscheiden, ob ich Sonntag Schraube der Fotografieren gehe.



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## masterX244 (18. Dezember 2015)

Sicher dass du nicht aufschiebbare Updates willst? (in Win10-Home hat man gar keine Kontrolle mehr über die Updates. EIn massiv verbuggtes und man hat erstmal ne Sauerei zum Aufräumen


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Dezember 2015)

Ja - da hast Du nicht ganz unrecht.
Ich hab' schon eines der beiden Windows 10 Home zurück geschickt und mir 'ne Pro-Version bestellt.

Ich werd' wohl am WE das Mainboard nochmal ausbauen: ich will in den Mainboardtray zwei Schottdurchführungen einsetzen und habe keine Lust, dass sich irgendwelche Bohrspäne hinterm Mainboard fest setzen.....

Denn will ich auch den AGB und die Gehäuselüfter einbauen; danach - spätestens Weihnachten - kann ich mit dem Verlegen der Rohre anfangen.



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Dezember 2015)

Hi!

So, ich hab' ein wenig geschafft.
Zunächst habe ich das Mainboard wieder ausgebaut und in den Mainboardtray zwei Schottdurchführungen eingebaut; eine dritte - zum Befüllen des AGB - habe ich in die Rückwand eingesetzt.
Eine Vierte kommt später in den Boden des Rechners; diese wird zur Entleerung der Wasserkühlung dienen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen hab' ich das Mainboard wieder eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgen geht's weiter!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

Ich hab' ein wenig geschafft heute - und auch einige Rohre 'verbogen': lief halt nicht alles immer auf Anhieb, aber ich hab' noch genug Rohre in Reserve.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die linke Seite vom Rechner ist damit - wasserkühlungstechnisch - fertig; nächste Woche kommt dann die rechte Seite dran.
Links kommen noch der DVD-Brenner und mindestens ein Fantec MR35-Wechselrahmen 'rein.

In die rechte Seite kommen dann 'rein:


Pumpe 
Filter (in die Front) 
Durchflußmesser 
Anschlüsse am Radiator
das Aquaero - gibbet kurze Kabelwege
evtl. ein Fantec MR35-Wechselrahmen 
Im Moment bin ich mir noch unsicher, ob ich auch Rohre nehme oder lieber Schlauch; letzterer lässte sich doch erheblich einfacher verarbeiten und da die rechte Seite kein Fenster bekommt....


Grüße und einen schönen 4. Advent!


Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, die eigentliche Wasserkühlung ist fertig und auch dicht: ich hab' gestern die Pumpe über mein externes Netzteil laufen lassen: kein Wasseraustritt.
Fotos folgen.

Ich knobele im Moment an 'nem anderen Problem: wie bekomme ich die 5,25"-Geräte von der jeweiligen Mittelseite des Gehäuses geschraubt?
Da ist der Mainboardtray im Wege, welcher ja das Gehäuse in zwei Teile teilt.
Ein Schraubendreher lässt sich von da nicht wirklich ansetzen.....

Das wird noch zum Problem werden; vor allem die beiden Fantec-Wechselrahmen sollte man schon von beiden Seiten fest schrauben.

Was auch ein Fummelkram wird: die beiden obersten SATA-Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard: die verstecken sich hinter der Grafikkarte.
Normalerweise würd' ich die Grafikkarte einfach nochmal ein Stück raus nehmen - aber mit den Röhren geht das nicht.
Das ist eben der Nachteil beim Hard-Tubing...

Mal sehen.



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, die letzten Tage bin ich um einiges Vorwärts gekommen, aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin hier nicht zufrieden: die beiden Fantec-Wechselrahmen und deren Kabel stören mir das Bild zu sehr.

Die andere Seite sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, habe ich das Netzteil weiter oben montiert und - zwangsweise - umgedreht.
Ich habe hier nur ein PETG-Rohr benutzt: ganz rechts von der Pumpe hoch zum Radiator.
In diesem Abteil sind im 5,25"-Schacht auch die vier Ssd's eingebaut; diese werde ich - gedreht, Anschlüsse zur Front hin - in das linke Abteil umsetzen und die Fantec-Wechselrahmen hier einbauen.

Hab' also ncoh ein wenig zu tun...

Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schienenbruch's Worklog - Aquadrive eingebaut*

Hi!

So, die Fantec-Wechselrahmen und die Ssd's haben ihren Platz getauscht.
Links sieht's jetzt so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das gefällt mir schon besser - lediglich das Chaos auf dem Gehäuseboden muß ich noch beseitigen - die telefongrauen Strippen sind die vom Gehäuse für den Audio- und USB(2)-Port vorne am Gehäuse.
Deren hässliches Grau stört mich bei meinem - verhältnismäßig teuren - Lian-Li 888 genauso; da sollte Lian-Li sich mal was einfallen lassen.

Die andere - rechte - Seite sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hier kein Fenster 'rein kommt, ist das Aussehen eher nebensächlich.


Morgen sortiere ich ein wenig die Kabel und dann werden wir sehen.
Vsl. bin ich Dienstag unterwegs, Fotografieren - Mittwoch nach der Arbeit geht es dann weiter.

Das Problem: ich will meine 120Gb-Ssd, die ich für die Eingangsfiles der Videoumwandlung nutze, in den neuen Rechner übernehmen.
Aber: baue ich die aus dem derzeitigen Rechner aus, startet der nicht mehr: Windows hat irgendwelche zum Hochfahren notwendigen Dateien drauf gespeichert - es gibt 'ne Fehlermeldung, dass ein notwendiges Gerät nicht zur Verfügung steht....
Da ich mein Windows 7 auf Windows 10 Upgedatet habe, hilft die Installations-DVD von Windows 7 nicht weiter, die von Windows 10 leider auch nicht - warum auch immer.

Wie dem auch sei - ich komm' mal ein paar Tage ohne Rechner hin; spätestens Donnerstag läuft einer der beiden (wieder).

So, jetzt habt Ihr erstmal den Stand; ich wünsch' Euch bis dahim viel Spaß und 'ne ruhige Zeit.


Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Kusanar (4. Januar 2016)

Das mit den Kabeln vom Frontpanel ist schon doof, aber lässt sich ja mit einem Pinremover und etwas zusätzlichem Material leicht regeln. Sieht trotzdem schon recht sauber aus.

Kann es sein, dass bei der Windows-Installation der Bootsektor auf der SSD gelandet ist? Welche Fehlermeldung kommt denn genau?


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Januar 2016)

Hi!

erstma Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr!


Ja, irgend so was wird's gewesen sein: Windows 7 hat den Bootsektor auf die Ssd 'Eingang' gehauen - beim neuen Rechner hab' ich das aber vermieden, indem ich nur die System-ssd angeschlossen hab', als ich instaliert habe.

Waren ein paar interessante Tage!

Zuerst hatte ich keinen Durchfluss im System, absolut Null.
Ich hab' zuerst irgendeine Verstopfung vermutet; ich nehm' also den Kreislauf teilweise auseinander...
...und finde: nichts!
Komischerweise funktionierte der Kreislauf nach dem erneuten Zusammenbau einwandfrei.....

Muß ich nicht verstanden haben!

Nächstes Problem: der Reset-Taster tut's nicht.
Ursache: ich hab' die Kabel am Taster falsch angesteckt: auf NO und NC statt auf COM und NC - Na-Ja: das lässt sich fix beheben!

Wie dem auch sei - nächstes Problem: die Auquasuite lief nicht!
Nach einigem Suchen fand ich dann die Einstellungen; jetzt läuft's einwandfrei.
Derzeit ist die Zieltemperatur auf 35° (Lüfter 1) bzw. 40° (Pumpe und Lüfter 2) eingestellt; im Ergebnis laufen die Lüfter nicht einmal bei der Videoumwandlung; lediglich beim Furmark laufen sie - zeitweise.
Die Pumpe läuft auf 45%; lediglich bei 40° Wassertemperatur (Radiator-Eingang) schaltet die Pumpe 'nen Gang höher.

Die Windows-Installation lief ohne größere Probleme; lediglich für meinen Scanner (Canon) ließ sich kein Treiber finden; Treiber-Unterstützung - Fehlanzeige!
Außerdem wird der Scanner von Windows nur intermitierend gefunden: Gerät angemeldet, Gerät abgemeldet, Gerät angemeldet, Gerät abgemeldet, Gerät angemeldet, Gerät abgemeldet....
Das nervt!
Support-Anfragen an Canon wurden - wie bereits früher - nicht beantwortet.
Also 'durfte' ich mir noch 'nen neuen Scanner kaufen; da ich mit der fehlenden Treiberunterstützung seitens Canon bereits zum zweiten Mal auf die Nase gefallen bin, wurde es diesmal ein HP-Scanner.

So ganz nebenbei habe ich noch mein Notebook auf Windows 10 geupdatet; das war 'ne relativ einfache Geschichte, nachdem ich heraus gefunden habe, wie ich bei dem Teil in's BIOS komme - mit der 'del-Taste' war es natürlich nix...
Aber Google hilft - F10 war es dann.

Das Hauptziel habe ich jedenfalls erreicht: der Rechner ist sehr leise; das Einzige, was man hört, sind die ggf. im Wechselrahmen eingesetzten Hdd's.
Lediglich nach 'ner halben Stunde Furmark & Prime95 drehen die Lüfter auf und sind dann natürlich hörbar - aber das ist ein extremfall, der so im normalen Betrieb kaum vorkommen sollte.


Ein kleiner Umbau steht noch an: ich werde wahrscheinlich die Laing-DDC gegen eine DDC-PWM tauschen; das dürfte die Regelung verbessern.
Da ich dabei sowieso das Wasser ablassen muß, baue ich dabei auch gleich einen Füllstandsmesser ein; der mps-Flow 200 lässt sich auch als Füllstandssensor einsetzen.
Dazu nehme ich den derzeitigen Füllstandsmesser heraus; da er nicht ans Aquaero anschließbar ist, war das schlichtweg nix.

Dann kommt an den oberen Anschluß des AGB eine Druckausgleichsmebrane und unten der mps-Flow 200.
Dazu ein Y-Kabel für den Aquabus und fertig.

Das wird dann auch noch mal 'ne 140€-Bestellung.....

Apro-Po mps-Flow 200: der zeigt mir einen Durchfluß von rund 4 bis 5 Litern an; das erscheint mir etwas wenig.
In der Folge ist die Leistungsmessung mit etwa 4 Watt auch etwas niedrig.

Da muß ich nochmal mit Aquacomputer Kontakt aufnehmen und fragen, was ich da ggf. einstellen muß.


Das Einzige, was noch nicht ganz rund läuft, ist die Tastatur: die G19 meldet sich manchmal aus heiterem Himmel ab...
Da werd' ich mal unter den Schreibtisch krabbeln müssen und ggf die Kabel überprüfen.


Soweit erstmal der aktuelle Stand.



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2016)

Hi!

Mit dem mps-Flow 200 hat sich geklärt: ich muß den Eumel per USB am Mainboard anschließen und dann konfigurieren.
Mach' ich nächste Woche, wenn ich den zweiten mps-Flow 200 hab'.

Denn: ich hab' noch 'ne kleine Bestellung bei AT aufgegeben.
Dartunter ist ein zweiter mps-Flow200, den ich als Füllstandsmesser benutzen will.
Außerdem eine neue Pumpe; die Jetzige ist mir doch noch etwas laut, die Neue PWM-geregelt.
Zusätzlich kommt noch 'n Beleuchtungsmodul für den Filter; mittels Anschluß am Aqauero kann ich dann den Zustand anzeigen lassen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dann auch noch 'n paar Bilders machen kann.


Grüße


Jochen


----------



## Kusanar (7. Juli 2016)

Ahoi! Gibt's mittlerweile was Neues? Oder Bilder?


----------

